# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  ماذا بعد الالآم

## أسرار الليل

*-* ماذا بعد الآلام *-* 
للكــــــــاتبة... الكوثرماذا بعد الآلام
الجزء الأول
شهد بنوتة طيوبة عمرها 20 سنه في سنه ثانية جامعة ألكل كان يحبها لأنها مرحة واجتماعية على عكس أختها نورة اللي كانت تستحي وايد .. نورة اكبر من شهد بسنتين مالج عليها حمدان ولد عمها من شهر تقريبا .. ومحمد أخو شهد العود متزوج بنت عمه ميره أخت حمدان الوحيدة وعنده ولد اسمه مبارك .. وسلطان آخر العنقود وبعده في ثاني ثانوي .. (في بيت بو محمد )
الكل قاعد على سفرة الغدا يتريون سلطان اللي صعد يصلي ويبدل ملابسه لأنه توه راجع من المدرسة ..
سلطان : السلام عليكم
الكل: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شهد : ها سلطانوه بشر ما كفختلك حد اليوم ولا فتحت له راسه 
سلطان : انتي مالج خص خليني اتغدا على راحتي ولا ترا والله بقوم
أم محمد : لا يا وليدي شو تقوم ما تشوف عمرك كيف غادي عصا (وتصد على شهد) شهود سكتي عن أخوج احسن لج 
شهد : انزين بنسكت وبنشوف دلعكم وين بيوصله 
نورة : وانتي شعليج خليه يشوف مصلحته بروحه هو حر 
محمد : بس عاد لوعتوا جبدنا (ويصد على ابوه) ابويه ترا صفقة مواد البناء رست علينا 
بو محمد : ما شاء الله زين زين الله يخليك يا ولدي والله من غبرك ما أدري شو كنت بسوي 
محمد : قول من غيرنا يا بويه ترا حمدان شال الشركة على راسه 
بو محمد : هيه والله فديته ولد أخويه الله يعطيه العافية 
نورة (وبصوت واطي): آآآآآآآآآآآآآميييييييييييييييييييين
أم محمد : فديت روحك يا ولدي الله يخليكم لبعض 
شهد : يا عيني يا عيني الدلع كله حق الاولاد وإحنا مالنا شيء 
أبو محمد : انتي الشيخة دلوعت ابوج
نورة: وأنا يعني بنت البطة السودة 
أم محمد : كلكم عيالي .. فديت روحكم .. أقول محمد إلا وين ميرة ومبارك ما اسمع حسه 
محمد : اليوم سارت تتغدا ويا امها تولهت عليها 
ام محمد : أصيله فديتها الله يخليلها أمها 
(وبعد الغداء كل واحد يتوجه غرفته عشان يرتاح إلا نورة لأنه حمدان اتصل فيها وقال لها بيمر عليها اليوم وبيشوفها حمدان ما شاف نورة إلا في الملجة لأنه كان مسافر مصر وكان يدرس هناك يعني ما خذاها عن حب لكنه ارتاح لها لأنه أخته ميرة كانت تمدحها وايد وفعلا قدر يتأقلم ويها رغم الحيا اللي طاغي عليها )
في بيت بو حمدان مبارك كان شال الدنيا 
مبارك : خالي خالي أبي حواوة (حلاوة يعني) ودني الدكان 
حمدان : بروك اسكت عني خلني اخلص الأوراق اللي في ايدي
ميرة : مبارك ماما حبيبي تعال هنيه خل خالك في حاله 
مبارك : ما أبي ما ابي خالي سبال مو حلو ما احبه (ويطلع لسانه)
حمدان : برووووووك خوز عني ولا ياويلك 
مبارك خاف وراح يركض عند أمه قبل ما يزخه خاله 
حمدان يصد على امه ويكلمها 
حمدان : اماية أنا اليوم بسير بيت عمي مبارك شوي بسلم عليهم ما بتين ويايه
أم حمدان : أصيل يا وليدي .. لا فديتك انا اليوم ما اقدر تعبانة 
ميرة : أخويه وصلني بالمرة بدل ما أتعب محمد وأخليه ياخذني 
أم حمدان : وين يا بنتي ما يلستي 
ميرة : لا أمايه ما أقدر أخلي محمد بروحة 
حمدان : يا عيني على الحب 
مبارك : أحسن بنلوح عند بابا .. بابا أحسن منك يالبخيل 
الكل : هههههههههههههه
ويقوم حمدان ومعاه ميرة وولدها ويتوجهون لبيت عمهم 
وفي بيت بو محمد نورة كانت مدخنة الميلس و مسوية كيكة بالتمر ميرة قالتلها إنه حمدان يحبها وكانت لابسة جلابية مخورة بنفسجية (البنت عيناوية) ومجحلة بس ما حبت تحط مكياج عشان تتغير ليلة العرس (والله تخطط البنت)
نزلت ميرة ودخلت من الصالة وسارت سلمت على عمتها وصعدت فوق وخلت مبارك عند يدته وحمدان سار صوب باب الميلس وكان الباب مفتوح شوي فشاف نورة تلعب بالتلفون وقبل ما يدخل سمعها تقول : آآآآآآآآآه يا حمدان فديت روحك صدق إني ولهت عليك 
(ابتسم حمدان من الخاطر .. نورة وااايد تستحي ومستحيل تقول هذا الكلام جدامه وهو كان خايف إنها ما تقبلته مع إنهم مالجين صار لهم شهر بس ولا يوم حسسته إنها تميل له نورة من النوع الخجول وايد .. ودخل حمدان والإبتسامة شاقة الحلج 
حمدان : كأني سمعت حد يتفداني 
نورة : .....................(مستحية موت)
حمدان : تصدقين اكيد هذي بنت اليران 
نورة (لا إراديا) : تهبي والله لذبحها 
حمدان يضحك من خاطره 
حمدان : شحالج نواري 
نورة : بخير ربي يسلمك من كل شر 
حمدان : وشو اخبار الجامعة وياج 
نورة : الحمدلله شوي وأخلص 
حمدان : ونفتك من علثتج ونعرس 
(نورة كانت شطورة وكانت مصرة تكمل دراستها رغم إنها تدري إنها ما بتشتغل )
نورة : .........................
حمدان : يا ربي بتخبل أنا من المستحى اللي فيج 
ويدخل عليهم مبارك اللي يحب عماته وايد طبعا عقب ما عرف من يدته إنه شهد راقدة ونورة في الميلس 
مبارك: خالي انته ثو تسوي هنيه يلا قوم اطلع برع يالبخيل
(ويركض مبارك ويطيح في حظن عمته )
نورة : عيب حبيبي مبارك ما يقولون حق خالي هالكلام
حمدان : قوم يا مسود الويه روح عند أمك
مبارك : ويطلع لسانه انته مثود الويه 
نوره : حياتي مبارك قول آسف حق خالي 
مبارك : ماليد عموتي هذا ما اثترالي حواوة 
حمدان : يا ويل حالي أنا منو قدك يالمفعوص يقولولك حياتي 
نورة وماتت من المستحى : حمدان بقوم أيبلك شيء تاكله (وخذت مبارك وياها وقالت حق امها تيوده وودت حق حمدان الكيكة اللي تخبل عليها وقعدوا يسولفون لين أذان المغرب وقام حمدان وراح يصلي في المسيد وعقب بيمر الشركة يودي أوراق ومعاملات 
في غرفت شهد يرن المنبه وتقوم علشان تصلي وعقب تتطلع أوراق الجامعة وتحاول تخلص البروجكت مالها اللي طالبنه الإستاذ ظروري عقب يومين ويرن تلفونها 
أسماء : الووووووووووووووووو
شهد : الناس تقول السلام عليكم 
أسماء : اوكي حبيبتي وعليكم السلام .. شو اخبارج 
شهد : الحمدلله بتخبل عقب شوي من هذا البروجكت اللي مب طايع يخلص 
أسماء : هههههه وحليلج قلتلج بساعدج ما طعتي
شهد : يالفالحة خلصي مالج أول 
وتموا يسولفون 
وهنيه يدق باب حجرة أسماء .. كان مهند عند الباب 
أسماء : شهودي حبيبتي هذا مهند ما ادري شو يبي بدقلج عقب اوكي
شهد : اوكيك مع السلامة 
وتفر شهد من ايدها الأوراق وتنزل تشوف امها تحت وتلاقي ميرة ونورة ومبارك اومها قاعدين يسولفون في الصالة 
شهد : منوووووووو حبيبي أنا 
مبارك وبكل ثقة : أنا هبيبج أمووووووووتي ثهوووووود
شهد : شهود في عينك يالدب قول عموه شهد 
مبارك : لا ما أليد إني أمووووه ثهوووووووود .. ويكمل .. عموه وين حواوة حقي 
شهد (وهي تعرف إنه هذا طلبه الأول والأخير تمد يدها وتعطيه حبه باتشي من اللي مخزن عندها في الكبت (أسميها تموت على الكاكاو )
مبارك وهي يطبع بوسه حلوة على خد عمته : إنتي أحسن من البخيل 
شهد : منو البخيل ؟؟!!
مبارك وهو يطالع عمته نورة : خالي حمدان 
نورة : يالدب لا تقول عن خالك شذي 
ميرة : يا عيني على اللي ما يرضون على ريايلهم ألحين بدق حق حمدان وبقوله 
نرورة : لا دخيلج أرجوووووووووج
شهد : ايه إنتي لين متى بتمين شي هذا ريلج شو تستحين منه بعد والله حاله 
نورة : عيل مثلج يالملقوفة بنشوف شو بتسوين بسعيد الحظ
شهد : خله هو يي اول بعدين يصير خير 
وفي هذي الأثناء في عالم ثاني كان عايش سلطان وهو يدقق في الكيس اللي عطاه ياها خالد ربيعه .. فيه حبوب بيضاء شكلها مثل شكل البندول سلطان كان شاطر وبس مشكلته عصبي وبسرعة ينفعل ومن يومين ضارب واحد وياه في المدرسة علشان قاله يالمصري (أونه علشان سلطان وايد يذاكر) كان يفكر خالد ربيعي ومستحيل ياذيني هو قالي هذي الحبوب تهدي من العصبية وأنا فعلا لما عطاني وحدة اليوم ارتحت وما حرجت على حد يا ربي شو أسوي اخاف هذي الحبوب تضرني بس خالد أكيد يخاف عليّ أنا ربيعه ومستحي يسوي فيني شيء مب زين وحس سلطان بالصداع وتذكر إنه خالد قاله إنهم زينين حق الصداع وايد .. فقام وفتح الكيس وكل حبه وفعلا حس بالراحة الشديدة 
يا ترى شو هذي الحبوب .. وشو مصير سلطان هذا اللي بنعرفه في الجزء الياي


الجزء الثاني 
في مدرسة البنين كانت شلة خالد يالسة على صوب 
علي : ها بو خليفة بشر شو سويت 
خالد : أفا وأنا بو خليفة طاحت الصيدة وتمت الخطة 
منصور: قول والله 
خالد : ههه منصور أنا خالد والاجر على الله 
علي : والله إنك ريال ولا سلطان هذا منو يقدر عليه 
خالد : خلاص سلطان الأولاني مات وألحين بتشوفون سلطان اليديد خاتمي اللي بحطه في صبعي 
ومن بعيد يشوفون سلطان متجه لهم 
منصور : اسكتوا هاذوا وصل 
سلطان : السلام عليكم 
منصور وعلي وخالد : هلا والله وعليكم السلام 
سلطان : اسمحولي شباب بس بغيت خالد شوي 
منصور وعلي : مسموح الغالي 
ويقوم خالد ويمشي مع سلطان ويبتعد عنهم شوي 
خالد : خير يا سلطان شو فيك 
سلطان : الحبوب 
خالد (يستهبل ) : أي حبوب
سلطان : اللي عطيتني ياهم قبل اسبوعين 
خالد : هيه تذكرت .. شو فيهم 
سلطان : خلصوا 
خالد : وإن شاء الله فادوك ترا مفعولهن قوي 
سلطان : أبغي منهم زيادة 
خالد : لا يا أخوي اخاف يضرونك أنا آخذ حبه في الإسبوعين (كذاب طبعا )
سلطان : دخيلك يا خالد 
خالد : انزين أنا ما عندي فلوس من وين أيبهن 
سلطان : قولي أي صيدلية وأنا بروحي بروح اشتريهن 
خالد بتردد : هاه .. شوه ..لا شو صيدليه هذيل ابوي يشتريهم عطني فلوس وأنا بيبلك 
سلطان : اوكي كم تبا 
خالد : 200 
سلطان : بل 200 ليش إلا عشر حبات 
خالد : هذيل غاليات وابوي يبهم من الهند .. تدري عاد هو تجارته في الهند ويعرف وايد هناك والطب عندهم متقدم وعندهم أدوية زينه 
سلطان : انزين خلاص لا تعطيني محاظرة خذ هذيل 100 وباجر الباقي 
خالد : خلاص تم باجر استلم الباقي والحبوب تكون عندك 
ويدق جرس الفسحة والشباب يتوجهون لصفوفهم 
وفي الجامعة كانت شهد قاعدة بروحها تفكر في اخوها سلطان رغم إنها دوم تتضارب وياه إلا إنهم وايد قراب من بعض وهي حاسة إنه متغير من اسبوعين وايد يرقد وكله سرحان كانت تقول أكيد شايل هم المذاكرة ويخاف من العصبية اللي فيه لأنه إذا سوا شيء في المدرسة ممكن يفصلونه رغم إنه شاطر وتيي اسماء ربيعة شهد الروح بالروح وتقعد يمها 
أسماء : شهووووووووود وصمخ 
شهد بعد ما انتبهت : هلا أسامي شو تقولين 
أسماء صارلي سنة وأنا أزقر عليج في شو تفكرين 
شهد : هاه ولا شيء .. (وتغير الموضوع) ها شو سويتي خلصتي البروجكت
أسماء : عقب موت خلصته والله ما بغى ..
شهد : الحمدلله 
اسماء : قومي يالله ورانا محاظرة وعقبه غدا أم مهند اللي ما في مثله
شهد : ههههههه يالله قومي 
وتمر الايام وسلطان على نفس الحال ياخذ الحبوب من عند خالد ويدفع وعمره ما ادرك او فكر إنه خلاص صار مدمن .. هيه مدمن مخدرات .. خلصت السنة ونجح على الحافة والكل استغرب منه بس قالوا يمكن ضغط إلا شهد اللي أبدا ما اطمنت وقالت لازم تكتشف السر ..وخلصت نورة دراسة وطبعا كانت متاكدة إنه حمدان خلاص بيحدد العرس وبدت تتخلص من الحيا الزايد شوي ومرة كان الكل قاعد في صالة بيت بو محمد 
محمد : يا بويه ارأفوا بحال ولد عمي تراه تعبان وايد (ويصد على نورة)
ميرة : وحليله اخويه يا عمي مرييييض وايد 
نورة قلبها قرصها يا ترى شو فيه حمدان وتذكرت إتها ما كلمته من يومين 
أبو محمد : خير يا بنتي خوفتيني على اخوج 
محمد : يا بويه الريال شوب خلاص يبغي يعرس 
وهنيه نورة صدت على ميرة وصاصرتها : الله ياخذ ابليسج خوفتيني 
ميرة : هههههههههه
أبو محمد : خلاص يا ولدي قوله خله يحدد العرس وأحنا جاهزين
محمد : اليوم كلمني وقالي يكفي شهرين 
نورة شهقت : لا شو شهرين شويه 
أم محمد : لا شويه ولا شيء 
نورة عرفت إنه ما في مجال للنقاش فسكتت 
شهد : وأخيرا ما بغيتي عرسي وفكينا 
نورة : ليش إن شاء الله يالسة على جبدج 
شهد : هيه 
أم محمد : بس عاد لا تتناقرون 
أبو محمد : عيل وين سلطان ما اشوفه 
شهد إنتبهت على إنه أخوها مب موجود وسلطان عمره ما كان يفوت الجلسات العائلية اللي مثل هاذي 
شهد : أكيد راقد أمس كان سهران على التلفزيون بقوم اشوفه 
أبو محمد : الله يرضى عليج يا بنتي 
وتروح شهد غرفة اخوها وتدق الباب بس محد يرد ودخلت شويه وشافت الليت مسكر وأخوها راقد في فراشه فطمنت شوي وردت غرفتها 
وتمر الايام وحالة سلطان تزداد سوء خلاص طاح في شباك المخدرات ووين بيروح منها ونورة كانت مشغولة بالتجهيز حق عرسها وميرة معاها وحتى شهد لكن شهد كانت وايد خايفة على اخوها وبدت توسوس .. بس دايما لما كانت تسأله يقولها تعبان ومصدع وبس وطبعا هي مستحيل تصدق .. 
ومرة وهي عند ربيعتها أسماء في البيت 
أسماء : شو فيج حبيبتي شهد من يومين وإنتي مو على بعضج 
شهد : إلا قولي من شهرين 
أسماء : شهد أنا ربيعتج وتعودنا ما نخش شيء عن بعض قوليلي شو فيج 
شهد : والله ما ادري شو اقولج يا اسماء بس أنا خايفة على أخوي سلطان 
أسماء : الله يهداج سلطان ريال وألحين هو في ثالث ثانوي يعني ما ينخاف عليه 
شهد : إلا قولي ينخاف عليه لانه في سن خطر 
وكملوا كلامهم في هذي اللحظات كان مهند راجع البيت يبغي من أخته تزهبله شنطة السفر لأنه بيطلع دورة من الشغل وما كان بدري بوجود شهد فدق باب الحجرة ودخل على طول .. وشهد كانت بدون لا عباة ولا شيلة وقف من الصدمة مكانه وعقب حاول يتدارك الموضوع
مهند : اسمحولي ما كنت ادري إنه في حدد موجود
ويطلع ويسكر الباب وراه 
أسماء : آشفه شهد اسمحيلي والله أكيد مهند ما يقصد 
شهد وهي بتموت من الموقف اللي استوا : لا عادي ما حصل إلى الخير روحي شوفي أخوج شو يبغي 
طلعت أسماء تشوف اخوها 
أسماء : هلا مهند شو بغيت 
مهند : لا ولا شيء بس كنت ابغيج تجهزيلي شنطة السفر لأني مسافر باكر 
وقالها عن إنه الدوام مطرشينه دورة 
أسماء : إن شاء الله يا اخوي بجهزها لك بعد ما تروح شهد 
في هذي اللحظة تذكر مهند الصورة اللي شافها جدامه جمال وبرأءة فعلا شهد كانت حلوة .. هذي شهد ربيعة أختي وروحها اللي دوم معاها والله إنها حلوة مهند كان يحب بنت عمه سلامة اللي توفت من سنه في حادث سيارة مع أمها وأبوها كان يوم ممطر وطلعوا من دبي علشان يون العين بس الله كان كاتب إنه هذا يومهم وتوفوا في حادث سيارة .. مهند كان يحب سلامة وايد وعلشان شي ما فكر في غيرها رغم إنه عمره ألحين 28 لكنه دايما يرفض أي وحدة ترشحها امه لأنه كان على ذكرى سلامة وخاصة إنه الحادث صار بعد أسبوع من عقد قرانهم لكن ما يدري ليش حس بإحساس غريب من شاف شهد .. تعوذ من ابليس وردطلع من البيت وراح يسلم على ربعه .. في عالم ثاني كان سلطان .. خلاص المخدرات صارت في دمه وطبعا صار ملازم خالد دايما ويحظر قعداته مع ربعه وصار مثلهم ما همه في الحياة إلا كيف يحصل على السم اللي يتعاطاه .. ونورة من صوب ثاني فرحانه لأنها خلاص بتعرس رغم الحيا اللي كان يغطيها بس هيه متأكدة إنه هذا شيء اساسي في البنية وقرب موعد العرس وفعلا حمدان حب يسويلها عرس ما صار ولا استوى تجهيزات الخيمة كانت روعة وكلها على ذوقه وطبعا هو ما شاف غناته من تحدد موعد العرس واول سبب إنها كانت رافضه إنها تشوفه ونورة في الصالون تتحنى معاها ميرة وشهد وأسماء ريعتها اللي كانت مع عايلة بو محمد وايد يرن موبايلها وكان حمدان اللي متصل وبصوت حزين : ألو السلام عليكم 
نورة حست بنغزة في قلبها يوم سمعت صوته : هلا وعليكم السلام .. حمدان شو فيك 
حمدان : ما فيني شيء يا نورة بس حبيت أشوفج 
نورة بدلع : لا اصبر خلاص باجر بتشوفني 
حمدان : لا يا نورة لازم اليوم 
نورة وقامت تخاف : خلاص إن شاء الله اليوم العصر 
حمدان : لا ألحين 
نورة وبدا قلبها يدق بقو : بس أنا ألحين في الصالون أتحنا 
حمدان : ليش تتحنين ما أبغيج تتحنين أنا ألحين بمر عليكم الصالون وباخذكم لا تتحنين ماله داعي 
وسكر التلفون قبل ما ترد عليه 
نورة تمت ساكتة 
شهد : نواري شو فيج يالله إحنا خلصنا دورج 
نورة بحزن : لا حمدان في الطريق ياي ياخذنا 
ميرة بإستغراب : ما قالج ليش !!
نورة وبدت عيونها تدمع : لا لا ؟؟!!
اسما : إن شاء الله خير لا تحاتون 
وهالمرة يدق تلفون ميرة وحمدان المتصل يقولهم يطلعون لأنه يترياهم برع عند الصالون 
ويوا بيركبون السيارة ففتحت نورة الباب اللي جدام بتركب بس سمعت حمدان يقول :لا اركبي ورا خله ميرة تركب جدام (نورة استغربت شو فيه حمدان ودمعت عيونها وقلبها بدا يدق بسرعة ركبوا البنات والكل مستغرب ولما وصلوا البيت نزل حمدان معاهم وطلب يكلم نورة على انفراد 
يا ترى شو فيه حمدان ؟؟؟
ترقبوا الجزء الثالث .........


الجزء الثالث 
في بيت بومحمد وفي الميلس تحديدا كانت نورة قاعدة على أعصابها ما تدري شو تسوي وحمدان قاعد ساكت ما ينطق بولا كلمة وبدت تصيح فعلا حست إنه حمدان فيه شيء جايد ويوم بدا صوتها يعلى بالصياح 
حمدان : نورة الله يخليج لا تصيحين 
نورة : ..................
حمدان : يا نورة إنتي وحدة عاقلة ولازم تفهمين كلامي عدل 
نورة : .................
حمدان : دخيلج تكلمي 
نورة بصوت متقطع : شو تباني اقول وإنته مطلعني من الصالون وتقولي لا تتحنين وأنا عرسي باجر أصلا أخواني ما يدرون إنك هنيه كان ذبحوني
حمدان : لا تخافين أنا كلمت محمد قبل ما أكلمج وهو ما رضى يقولج وقالي روحلها إنت وقولها 
نورة والخوف زاد : قول يا حمدان دخيلك قول 
حمدان : مافي عـــــــرس 
نورة : ....................
حمدان : نورة إنتي إنسانه عاقلة وإحنا مب أول 2 بننفصل وهذي حكمة ربج 
نورة (لا إراديا) : إنته شو تقول شو تخربط شو ماشي عرس إنته مب حمدان وين حمدان اللي يقولي غناتي متى نعرس إنته مب حمدان إنته مب حمدان قوم اطلع برع قوم اطلع 
حمدان مسك إيدها : نورة خلينا نتفاهم 
نورة : هد إيدي يالنذل أحسن لك واطلع برع اطلع برع
وركضت برع الميلس ولقت ميرة فطاحت على طول في حظنها دون ما تقول أي شيء 
وميرة حاولت معاها بس ما كانت تقول إلا : نذل جبان حقير 
ميرة : نورة منو هذا وحمدان وينه ؟؟
وحمدان كان واقف في الميلس مو مستحمل الصدمة بس شو كان يبغيها تسوي تضحك مثلا هذا يقولها ماشي عرس شو بيقولون الناس كيف جرحت مشاعر هذي الإنسانة الرقيقة والله أحبها بس مستحيل آخذها .. وتجدم وفتح الباب وسار الصالة ولقى نورة في حضن ميرة تصيح 
ميرة : حمدان شو فيها مرتك ليش تصيح شذي وليش ما خليتها تتحنى ؟؟ 
نورة بعد ما وقفت : اطلع برع إنته إنسان بدون إحساس وقامت تصارخ وفجأة طاحت عليهم 
حمدان كان متندم من اللي يشوفه وقال حق اخته تساعده وركب معاها وودوها المستشفى 
وعند الطبيب 
الدكتور : لو سمحت يا اخ إنته زوجها

----------


## أسرار الليل

حمدان : نعم يا دكتور 
الدكتور : المدام عندها إنهيار عصبي شديد ولازم ترتاح وتبتعد عن الصدمات نهائيا 
حمدان : إن شاء الله يا دكتور ممكن نروح لها ألحين 
الدكتور : اكيد تفضل من حقك 
ويطلع حمدان من غرفة الطبيب ويتوجه لغرفه نورة وقبل ما يدخل يسمع 
ميرة : نورة غناتي شوفيج شو قالج حمدان ؟؟
نورة : ..................
ميرة : ردي علي لا تخوفيني يالله قومي ولا ما تدرين إنه باجر عرسج وحمدان يموت ويشوفج عروس 
وهنيه بدت نورة تصيح وحمدان ما قدر يدخل وهو كان متصل في محمد علشان إيي عندهم المستشفى .. دقايق ووصل محمد وشاف حمدان يالس على الكرسي اللي عند الحجرة ومنزل راسه حط محمد إيده على جتف حمدان وقال : حمدان قوم يا ريال .. وهذي حكمة ربك 
حمدان : أنا أحبها يا محمد أحبها بس 
محمد : لا تكمل يا حمدان دخيلك لا تكمل .. إنته أخوي ونورة بتفهم الموضوع بس هذي بداية الصدمة إنته خبرت اهلي 
حمدان : لا ألحين بتصل فيهم 
وفي بيت بو محمد طبعا سلطان مع خالد في الشقة ومحد في البيت غير شهد وتسمع التلفون يرن وتنزل تشوفه .. ترفع السماعة
حمدان بتعب : ألو السلام عليكم 
شهد وهي متغايظة من الحركة اللي سواها عند الصالون : نعم وعليكم السلام 
حمدان : شهد اختج نورة في المستشفى وأخوج محمد يقول خبري أمج وأبوج وتعالوا
شهد : نورة شوفيها ..؟؟ قول يا حمدان طمني 
حمدان : ما فيها إلا العافية بس إنتوا تعالوا 
وتسكر شهد السماعة وطبعا تدري إنه أبوها في الشركة وأمها عند اليران فتزقر الدريول وتروح المستشفى 
(في شقة عادل أخو خالد)
خالد : ها سلطون يبت البيزات 
سلطان : هيه يبتها دخيلك خالد لا تتاخر .. بسويلك أي شيء تبغيه بس انقذني بموت 
منصور يغمز حق خالد : شو رايك بال ..........
خالد : أوكي .. ويصد على سلطان : شو رايك بشيء مفعوله اقوى من الحبوب 
سلطان : أي شيء دخيلك المهم يريحني 
خالد يصد على منصور : هاتلي إبرة 
وطبعا سلطان ما أبدى أي اعتراض المهم إنه يحصل السم اللي يتعاطاه بس اللي ما كان يعرفه إنه الإبر أغلى بوايد .. وفعلا كملوا الشباب سهرتهم على الحرام 
وفي المستشفى في غرفة نورة 
محمد : سلامتج يا نورة ما تشوفين شر 
نورة : ............................
ميرة : محمد دخيلك قولي شو مستوي العرس باجر والبنية ما ادري شو صابها 
محمد سحب ميرة وطلع معاها برع وشرحلها الموضوع كله .. ميرة إنهارت وقالت : يا حسرتي عليك يا أخوي يا حسرتي عليج يا نورة 
ووصلت شهد ومحمد قالها حاولي تهدين نورة لانه ميرة مستحيل تدخل بعد اللي قالولها ياه 
شهد : نواري غناتي شو فيج ليش تصيحين شو استوى 
نورة : ش...ه....د وتصيح 
شهد تقوم وتحظن اختها 
نورة : شه ...شهد حمدان وترد تصيح 
شهد : شو فيه حمدان ما فيه إلى العافية 
نورة : وبدأ تصارخ ما يبيني ما يبيني 
وحمدان ومحمد وميرة برع يسمعون دخلوا داخل ومسكوها وحاولوا يهدونها لين ما يت السستر وهدتها بإبره مهدئة 
الكل كان قاعد في الغرفة حزين وشهد كان راسها بينفجر وكانت تفكر نورة من صوب وحمدان اللي استخف من صوب ثاني وسلطان اللي من يومين ما شفناه شو صاير في الدنيا يا ربي وتوصل في هذيج اللحظة أم محمد وأبوه .. وطبعا أم محمد ما قصرت تمت تصيح عبنتها وبو محمد مع محمد برع الحجرة يفهمه شو السالفة 
بوم محمد ودموعه على خده : الله يعينك يا ولدي .. والله يعافيك 
حمدان : يا ابويه .. آخ من زمان ما قلت هذي الكلمة 
بو محمد : هيه يا ولدي أنا أبوك وما بخليك بروحك 
حمدان خلاص إنهار وبدا يصيح ومحمد يهديه 
وفي الغرفة 
أم محمد : ليش يا ميرة حمدان شو شاف على بنتنا ما يبغيها مب هو اللي كان مستعيل 
ميرة تصيح وتتذكر اخوهها 
وشهد في عالم غير عالمهم يا ترى شو اللي صاير وشو مخبيلنا القدر 
وفي بقعة غير الإمارات وفي بلجيكا بالتحديد كان مهند قاعد مع ربيعه سالم وناصر على البحر 
ناصر : آه والله تولهت على البلاد 
سالم : على البلاد ولا على أم العيال 
ناصر : هيه والله تولهت على الغالي جسوم فديت روحه ويطلع بوكه وياخذ صورة ولده جاسم لما كان عمره سنه 
مهند : ما شاء الله عليه يخبل 
سالم : عاد لا تحاول مب أحلى من أحلى بنوته في الدنيا مب أحلى من مهاري 
ناصر : تصدقون أنا مليت ما ادري كيف بصبر شهر زيادة بعيد عن اهلي 
مهند : لا عادي ما عندي شيء أحاتيه
ناصر : هيه والله يالشيبه 
سالم : مهند إنته ليش ما تعرس عمرك ألحين بيوصل 29 وإنته مب منتبه 
مهند : بعد الغالية محد سكن قلبي 
ناصر : هذا وإنت كنت مالج عليها بس عيل لو كنتوا متزوجين شو بتسوي
سالم : يا اخوي الحادث صار عليه 7 سنين وإنته مب منتبه 
مهند : صدقوني ما أتخيل أحب وحدة ثانية وما أبا اظلم حد ويايه 
ناصر : إنته بسك من هالحب والخرابيط الحب ايي بعد الزواج اسألني أنا أمي خطبتلي أم جاسم وما شفتها إلا يوم الخطبة وهذا أنا عايش وعندي اغلى جاسم في العالم 
مهند في خاطره : آخ صدق حتى أنا أبغي يكون عندي عيال بس ما أتخيل إنه أمهم مب الغالية 
سالم : حوووووووه وين سرحت 
ناصر : هذا اصلا ما منه فايدة لو نرمسه من اليوم لين عقب مية سنة 
مهند : انزين انزين قوموا خلنا نرد الفندق ورانا شغل باجر 
ونرجع حق بيت بو محمد بعد 3 أيام وفي الصالة بالتحديد
أم محمد : وينها نورة ما أشوفها 
شهد : نورة .. فوق ولا تحاولون ما بتنزل 
أبو محمد : الله يكون في عونها أنا لازم اخبرها يمكن تهدا شوي 
شهد : شو تخبرها يا بويه .. لا الله يخليك لا تزيدها (مع إنه شهد لين ألحين ما تدري شو سبب انفصال حمدان عن إختها 
أم محمد وبدت تصيح : الله يعافيك يا حمدان 
وهنيه دخلت ميرة وقالت حق شهد تتحجب لأنه حمدان معاها 
حمدان وكان باين على شكله إنه تعبان : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الكل : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حمدان : أبويه .. أنا مسافر بعد 4 ساعات ويت اسلم عليك وإنتي بعد عمتي وإذا ما عندكم مانع أبغي أسلم على نورة وهنيه بدت ميرة تصيح 
شهد : ليش خير يا ولد عمي وين بتسير ؟؟
حمدان صد على ميرة وهي هزت راسها إنه شهد ما تدري 
حمدان : خير إن شاء الله يا بنت العم .. بسير بلجيكا 
شهد : وهذا وقت الحواطة ألحين والله إنه ما فيك دم وتركض تصعد فوق عند أختها 
حمدان تأثر بكلامها وأبو محمد قاله قوم علشان تسلم على نورة وفي هذاك الوقت كانت أم حمدان واصلة لانها بتم عند بنتها لين ما يرجع ولدها من السفر 
وفوق عند غرفة نورة 
شهد : نواري أيبلج شيء تاكلينه 
نورة : لا .. شهد اسمع حشرة تحت شو السالفة وليش عيونج مدمعة 
شهد تمسح دموعها وتقول : لا ولا شيء 
وهنيه يدخل أبو محمد ويقول حق نورة لبسي شيلتج صح هي استغربت بس نفذت امر أبوها 
ودخل حمدان ويوم شافته نورة حست بالدم يسري في عروقها بحرارة وقالت بصوت سمعه حمدان : أكرهك .. أكرهك 
بو محمد : يا بنتي ولد عمج ياي بيسلم عليج لانه مسافر
نورة : الله يسلمه قالتها من ورا خاطرها 
حمدان : اسمحيلي يا بنت عمي أنا ياي أستسمح منج لأني ما ادري برد ولا لا .. وأنا رفضت إنه حد يقولج سبب سفري لأني أنا اللي بقولج ياه .. 
نورة : ما يهمني 
حمدان : نورة قبل العرس بيومين أنا سويت تحاليل والنتيجة كانت إنه عندي القلب 
نورة وكأنه حد صفعها على ويهها .. : شوووووووووه القلب 
حمدان : هيه القلب .. والدكتور قالي إنه حالتي مالها علاج وايامي الباقية قليلة ونصحني إني ما أتزوج لأنه هذا ممكن ياثر علي وايد وشار علي إني اسافر يمكن هناك يقدرون يسولي شيء ومرة ثانية أقولج ياها اسمحيلي يا بنت عمي والله يرزقج الريال اللي يصونج واللي يحافظ عليج ويستاهلج أكثر مني صح أنا حبيتج من كل قلبي وما زلت بس الحب بروحه ما يكفي يا نورة 
نورة كانت منصدمة ومثلها شهد .. هذا هو حمدان اللي نعرفه حمدان عمره ما خان وعمره ما كذب حمدان اصيل .. وريال والنعم فيه وهنيه نورة بدت تصيح وابو محمد طلع من الحجرة ولحقه حمدان عشان يسلم على أمه وأخته ويسير المطار مع محمد طبعا هو رفض إنه حد يسافر معاه لأنه اخته كانت حامل ومحتاجه ريلها وسلطان يا دوب شهرين وتبدا المدارس وهو في ثالث ثانوي 
وفي الصالة 
أم حمدان وهي تصيح : دير بالك على نفسك يا ولدي 
حمدان : أمايه لا تصيحين أنا إلا شهر بسير ويا ربعي وبرد
أم حمدان اللي ما كنات تدري : لا أنا قلبي قارصني حاسة بشيء ما ادري شو هوه 
حمدان يصد على عمه : عمي هالله هالله في امايه 
أم محمد وأبو محمد : في عيونا يا ولدي لا تحاتي 
سلم حمدان على ميرة وحضن مبارك اللي قاله 
مبارك : خالي إنته صح بخيل بس أنا وااااااايد اهبك لا تلوووح
حمدان ابتسم وخذ كيس كان يايبنه وهو داخل وطلع منه كيس مخمل صغيرون عطاه حق ميرة ورد يكلم مبارك : شوف بروك هذا الكيس فيه كل أنواع الحلاوة وإذا رجعت بيبلك أكثر بوايد 
مبارك : هيه هيه هيه .. خالي كليم وايد كليم 
الكل : يضحك على مبارك 
حمدان يكلم ميرة : أختي أتمنى توصلين هذي الأمانه حق نورة 
ميرة وهي تمسح دموعها : إن شاء الله يا اخوي وصدقني بترجع وبتلاقي نورة تترياك 
حمدان : لا يا ميرة لا لا تقطعون رزق البنت إنتي تدرين إني يمكن ما أرد .. هالله هالله في امايه 
ميره : في عيوني يالغالي 
ويدخل محمد ويزقر حمدان علشان يروحون لأنه ما بقى وقت 
حمدان : كان خاطري أشوف سلطان سلموا عليه 
الكل : يبلغ إن شاء الله ويطلع مع محمد ويروحون المطار
يا ترى شو حال نورة بعد ما عرفت سبب إنفصالها عن حمدان وسلطان وينوه وشو مصيره في النهاية هذا اللي بنعرفه في الجزء الرابع


الجزء الرابع 
شهد قاعدة في الصالة تابع برنامج على mbc ويدخل سلطان البيت وهو حالته حاله لانه كان محتاج إبره أو حتى حبه تهديه فدخل وركض على حجرته على طول قامت شهد ولحقته وفتحت الباب على طول من غير ما تدق لأنها كانت خلاص تبغي تتأكد من شكوكها بس سلطان سرط الحبة بسرعة وطاح على السرير .. تجدمت منه شهد 
سلطان : هلا شهد بغيتي شيء 
شهد وهي تشوف ويه اللي تغير وايد : لا حبيبي بس حبيت أطمن عليك ما تبى أيبلك شيء تاكله 
سلطان : لا مب مشتهي 
شهد : يالله إن شاء الله مستعد حق الثانوية خلاص ما بقى إلا اسبوعين ويبدا الدوام 
سلطان : يصير خير 
ورغم كل هذا كانت نورة عايشه في جحيم محد يتخيله .. حمدان بعده يحبني .. حمدان يبغيني والمرض هو اللي خذاه مني ياربي ليش .. كانت دايما تدعي حق حمدان إنه يتعافى نست نفسها ما كانت تفكر إلا بحمدان وخاصة إنه حاطة في رقبتها القلب اللي بايلها ياه ليلة سفره وحطاه حق أخته كان قلب حلو ينفتح وفيه صورتها اللي خذاها حمدان عقب الملجة .. كان فستان العرس معلق في الكبت كل ما تشوفه تتذكره وتتذكر كيف ظلمته وقالت إنه لعاب شهد كانت ضايعة ما تدري شو تسوي مب قادرة تساعد لا نورة ولا اخوها ولا حتى مرت أخوها اللي بتموت وتعرف اخبار اخوها .. ما كان عندها غير ربعتها اسماء اللي ممكن تواسيها شوي 
ونروح حق الشباب في بلجيكا دورة مهند وناصر وسالم قربت تخلص ومن الصدف اللي صارت إنه حمدان نزل في نفس الفندق اللي ساكنين فيه وتعرف عليهم وساعدوه وتموا وياه وكانوا يروحون معاه المستشفى وقوت علاقتهم ومرة وهم في المستشفى بعد ما نوموا حمدان وقروا يوم العملية اللي نسبة نجاحها 20% النسبة كانت ضئيلة بس حمدان كان متوكل على ربه 
ناصر : يالله عاد شد حيلك يا اخوي وتوكل على الله
سالم : وإحنا هنيه وياك ما بنتحرك لين ما نتطمن عليك 
مهند : أنا توني كلمت الدكتور وقال إنه العملية ورا باكر الصبح بعد ما تطلع كل نتائج التحاليل 
حمدان : على خير إن شاء الله 
مهند : شوه يا حمدان مب ناوي تكلم الاهل 
حمدان : ودي والله بس كيف تلفوني ما بدلت بطاقته 
ناصر : أفا عليك تلفوني موجود خذ
وخذ حمدان التلفون واتصل بيت عمه 
حمدان : السلام عليكم 
نورة : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نورة ما عرفت حمدان لأنه كان وايد تعبان وصوته متغير 
حمدان : شحالج نورة عساج بخير 
نورة : الحمدلله بس اسمحلي اخوي ما عرفتك
حمدان : ما اسرع ما نسيتيني أنا حمدان يا نورة 
نورة انصدمت وما قدرت تكمل وبدت تصيح 
حمدان : با نورة شو فيج ليش تصيحين 
نورة بصوت متقطع : سامحني يا حمدان سامحني .. شو أخبارك طمني قولي إنك بخير وبترد البلاد قولي إنك مسامحني 
حمدان يبتسم وهو يسمع صوت غناته : نورة دموعج غالية دخيلج لا تصيحين وإنا إذا ما بسامحج بسامح منوه .. ادعيلي .. ادعيلي يانورة 
نورة : ربي حافظنك يا ولد عمي .. آمر 
حمدان : بغيت اكلم ميرة والوالدة 
نورة : ميرة محمد طالعة ويا محمد وخالوتي راقدة 
حمدان : عيل خلاص سلمي على الكل وقوليلهم إني ورا باكر بسوي العملية .. وأرجوج يا نورة حطي أمي في عيونج 
نورة : لا توقل شي يا حمدان إنته بترد وما فيك إلا العافية .. الله يحفظك يا ولد عمي 
حمدان : مشكورة يا بنت العم .. بخليج ألحين 
نورة : حمدان 
حمدان : نعم 
نورة : إذا تحبني حط بالك على نفسك عدل 
ابتسم حمدان من خاطره : إن شاء الله .. مع السلامة 
نورة : مع السلامة 
ناصر : الله يعافيك يا اخوي ونفرح فيك 
حمدان : آمين ومشكور على التلفون 
مهند : يالله قوموا خلنا نطلع وخلوا الريال يرتاح 
حمدان : توا الناس 
سالم : لا يا اخوي خلك تترتاح وعقب الدوام باجر بنمر عليك 
حمدان : على خير إن شاء الله ويطلعون الشباب 
وباقي اسبوع ويردون الشباب الإمارات بس قرروا يتمون مع حمدان لأنه محتاجهم وخاصة إن الدوام معطيهم إجازة اسبوعين بعد الدورة لكن مهند قرر يرد البلاد لأنه أمه كانت تعبانة شوي بيطمن عليها وعقب بيرد بلجيكا .. حمدان سوا العملية بس النتيجة ما ظهرت على طول لأنه لازم يسوله 3 عمليات عقب يشوفون وكان موعد العملية الثانية عقب اسبوعين خلصت الدورة ومهند قرر يرد البلاد وعقب يرجع قبل العملية الثانية وفي بيت أسماء كانت شهد عندها 
أسماء : يا شهد لين متى بتمين على هذا الحال 
شهد : ما أدري يا اسماء الدنيا سوداء في عيوني سلطان تغير خلاص ما عاد سلطان الاولاني ومحد عارف السبب ونورة ما تفكر إلا في حمدان اللي في أي وقت ممكن نسمع خبر موته وميره وامها آخ يا أسماء آلام الدنيا ما ترحم 
وهنيه يدق دريول شهد الهرن علشان تطلع ..
شهد : هذا اكيد راجوا أنا رايحة
أسماء : وين بعدج ما يلستي 
شهد : لا لازم أروح (وتلبس عباتها وشيلتها وتطلع وكانت معطيه ظهرها الباب وحاطة إيدها على المسكة فانفتح الباب وصدت ودعمت شيء ورفعت راسها شافت مهند 
مهند : آآآآسف اختي ما ادري إنج ورا الباب 
شهد : لا عادي .. وتطلع على طول على السيارة 
يسرح مهند وشوي هذي البنت نفسها اللي شفتها قبل لا اسافر أكيد هذي شهد 
وينتبه حق اخته 
أسماء : مهند أخويه فديت روحك الحمدلله على السلامة يالغالي 
مهند : الله يسلمج .. عيل وين أمايه 
أسماء : في المطبخ تسوي العشاء 
مهند : وين روحها تعبانة .. انزين خليها انا بصعد بسبح وعقب بنزل وبسويلها مفآجأة 
أسماء وهي تبتسم : من عيوني يا احلى مهند في الدنيا 
مهند طول ما هو في حجرته كان يفكر في شهد كيف سحرته ..فعلا هي حلوة ورقيقة واسماء دوم تتكلم عنها وعن طيبتها .. تعوذ من الشيطان ولبس ونزل علشان يشوف امه 
رجعت شهد البيت وهي تضحك على عمرها يا ترى شو هذي الصدف اللي تجمعني بمهند 
وتدخل وتلاقي أمها تصيح 
شهد : اماية شو فيج 
أم محمد : أخوج يا بنتي ما ادري شو صار عليه
شهد : امايه قولي شو السالفة تراج عورتي فؤادي 
أم محمد : يا هنيه وقالي يبغي فلوس وأنا ما بغيت أعطيه لانه أبوج قالي إنه من فترة يطلب فلوس وايد ولما مارضيت سحب الحيول اللي في ايدي ويرحني وراح 
شهد : اشوف أماية (وفعلا كان فيه جرح في إيد أم امحمد وعلى طول غسلته شهد ولفته بالشاش من الصيدليه اللي عندهم في البيت )
وأمها وصتها ما تقول حق أبوها بس شهد ما رضت وبعدين امها حلفتها فقالت إنها بتسكت وبتشوف شو آخر هذا اللي يسويه سلطان 
وفي بيت أم مهند 
مهند : شو اخبارها احلى ام في الدنيا 
أم مهند تتفاجا بولدها وتلوي عليه وتصيح 
مهند : الحين أبغي أعرف ليش الصياح 
أم مهند : أنا كنت بموت وإنته مب يمي وما تباني اصيح الله يرضى عليك يا ولدي عرس خلني اشوف عيالك قبل ما اموت 
مهند : بعد عمر طويل يا أماية لا تقولين شي 
أم مهند : اللي باقي مب اكثر من اللي راح يا ولدي واختك اسماء خطبها عبيد ولد خالتها والولد اصغر منك باربع سنين 
أسماء أحمرت واستحت وكانت بتقوم 
أم مهند : لا يلسي يا بنتي ابا اسمع شورج وشو أخوج 
مهند : عبيد ريال ينشد الظهر فيه والنعم واسماء ما بتحصل شراته وهو اولى من الغريب 
أم مهند : الله يرضى عليك يا ولدي وإنتي اسمائ شو قلتي 
أسماء : ..................
مهند : آخ على اللي يستحون .. يالله عاد بلا دلع 
اسماء : الشور شوركم 
أم مهند : وإنته يا ولدي مب ناوي 
مهند : شو يا ام مهند اشوفج طماعة 
أم مهند : لا ياوليدي بس 
مهند : لا بس ولا شيء أنا كم ام مهند عندي خلاص شورج وهداية الله 
مهند ماكان يحس باللي يالس يقوله .. انا شوقلت بعرس لا والغالية بنساها لا ما اقدر 
أسماء : كللللللللللللووووووولش واخيرا 
مهند : يالمصرية اسكتي 
أم مهند : هذي الساعة المباركة يا وليدي شو تباني اختار لك ولا بروحك تختار 
مهند : على راحتج اماية 
اسماء : ممكن اقول رأيي 
مهند : قبل لا تقولين رايج اندوج هذا الرقم واتصلي اطلبي نورة 
اسماء بدهشة : شوووووووووو منو هذي نورة يالله أعترف 
مهند : ههههههههههه حبيبتي .. (قالها مهند عن ربيعه حمدان وإنه تتصل فيهم تطمنهم وهو باسرع وقت بيدقلهم وعنده رسالة حق اخته ميرة وكان مهند بياخذ عنوان البيت علشان يوصل الاغراض
أسماء : انزين عطني الرقم 
مهند :*******
أسماء بدهشه : هذا رقم بيت شهد 
مهند ويت على باله شهد آخ يا شهد شو اللي يخليني افكر فيج هالكثر 
أسماء : إنته متأكد من الرقم

----------


## fatemah

يسلموووووووو اسرا ننتظر البقية من القصة 
تحياتي 
فطوووووووومة

----------


## Princess

نقل موفق خيه.... اخذت طله سريعه على القصه اتوقعها روعه وتستاهل قرائتها
لي عوده لها بإذن الله ومتابعتها تدريجيا...
يعطيش الف عافيه عالجهود
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أسرار الليل

مشكورين حبايبي على المرور وشوي واحط البقيه

----------


## أسرار الليل

مهند : هيه متأكد 
وفعلا إتصلت اسماء وكلمت ميرة وقلتلها عن الرسالة وميرة كانت بطرش محمد بس أسماء قالت إنه مهند بيبها لهم بنفسه وطمنتها على حمدان وسكرت 
مهند : ها شو قالولج ؟؟
أسماء : يتريونك توديلهم الاغراض 
مهند يصد على أمه : أماية أنا خاطري في وحدة لو مب مخطوبه أخطبيلي ياها
هنيه اسماء زعلت شوي لانها كانت ناوية تقول حق اخوها يخطب شهد ربيعتها بس قالت دام إنه أختار وحدة خلاص المهم يتزوج 
أم مهند : قول يا ولدي منو هيه 
مهند : شهد بنت مبارك ربيعة اسماء اختي 
أسماء : يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك يا قاري أفكاري 
مهند : هههههههههههه
أم مهند : يا زين ما اخترت يا ولدي والله يوفقك 
مهند كان مستغرب من نفسه كيف رضيت ووافقت بالسرعة هاذي لا وبعد أنا اللي اخترت والله سحرتيني يا شهد 
وقام وقال حق امه إنه بيرد يسافر عشان ربيعه واتفق إنه يروحون بعد يومين بيت مبارك بن محمد علشان يخطبون شهد في نفس اليوم العصر مهند راح بيت مبارك يوصل الرسالة حق ميرة اخت حمدان ويوم وصل نزل ودق الجرس 
محد كان في البيت غير شهد ونورة وقامت شهد بتشوف منو عند الباب .. لأنه الخدامات في إجازة لبست شيلتها وطلعت وفتحت الباب وانصدمت بمهند واقف جدامها 
مهند : السلام عليكم هذي رسالة حق الاخت ميرة من اخوها حمدان 
شهد : وعليكم السلام أخوي مشكور وما قصرت 
مهند ما حب يطول : مع السلامة 
شهد : مع السلامة ..
شهد ما حطت في بالها ودخلت داخل واتصلت في ميره اللي كانت في حجرتها وقالت لها إنه مهند ياب الرسالة ميرة يت بسرعة عند شهد ونورة كانت نازلة في نفس الوقت 
شهد : يودي هكيه الرسالة 
ميرة : فديت ريحتك يا اخوي 
نورة بوله : حمدان .. وينوه اتصل؟؟ 
ابتسمت ميرة وتاكدت إنه نورة بعدها متعلقة في اخوها وعندها أمل 
ميرة : لا مطرشلي رسالة 
نورة : افتحيها بسرعة شوفي شو فيها 
فتحت ميرة الرسالة وبدت تقرا 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أختي الغالية : ميرة 
شخبارج عساج بصحة وعافية ؟؟ وشخبار اماية أنا وايد تولهت عليها طمنيها علي وقوليلها إني سويت العملية الاولى وباقيلي 2 مبارك الصغير شخبارها بعده يحبني ولا نساني واخويه محمد عساه مرتاح .. حطي بالج على ريلج عدل يا ميرة تراه ما فيه مثله بين الريايل وشخبار عيال عمي سلطان وشهد والحبيبة نورة أنا كان خاطري اكتبلها رسالة بس أدري إني ما لي حق سلمي عليها وايد وقوليلها تدعيلي وإنتي بعد ادعيلي أنا مجتاجلكم ألحين اكثر من قبل طمنوني عليكم أنا بتصل فيكم عقب ما أسوي العملية الثانية ميرة ما اوصيج على نورة حطيها في عيونج وإذا انا مت لازم تتزوج وقوليلها إذا تحبين حمدان اسمعي كلامه ولا تنسوني أنا وصيت ربعي إنه إذا الدكتور قال ما في فايدة إنهم يردوني البلاد علشان أموت بينكم لانكم إنتوا هواي اللي اتنفس به وبلادي هيه أولى إني أموت فيها حبيلي مبارك حيل وقوليله خالك البخيل اشترالك العاب وحتى لو مات بيطرشهم ويا مهند .. مهند ريال طيب وايد ساعدني قولي حق محمد عشان يوقم بواجبه حطوا بالكم على نفسكم عدل وهالله هالله في الغالية في امي 
المحب اخوج حمدان 
تمت ميرة تصيح وسحبت نورة الرسالة وقرتها وطاحت في حضن شهد وصاحت شهد نزلن دموعها غصبن عنها هذا ولد عمها واخو مرت اخوها وحبيب أختها 
في هذي اللحظة دخل سلطان البيت 
سلطان : اوووووووووه أنا كل ما ادخل اشوف هذي المناحة أف لوعتوا جبدنا الواحد يدورله مكان ثاني احسن من العزاء اللي انتوا عايشين فيه حمدان ميت ميت ليش تعبون عماركم 
شهد : بس جب يا مسود الويه لا تقول عن ولد عمك جيه
وكانت أم حمدان توها راجعه من بيتها لانها سارت تيب شويه اغراض وسمعت سلطان يوم يقول حمدان ميت ميت وتمت الكلمة ترن في اذنها 
أم حمدان : ليش يا سلطان .. حمدان شو فيه دخيلك قول 
سلطان : سيري لاه يالعيوز ما بقى إلا أنتي وصعد حجرته 
أم حمدان تصيح : يا ويلي يا ولدي انا قلت إنه هذي السفرة وراها شر 
ميره : لا يا أمايا حمدان توه رمسني وقال بيرد عقب اسبوع هو بس سوا حادث وايده انكسر ت 
أم حمدان : واعليه عن ولدي وترد تصيح 
وشهد دارت بها الدنيا .. آه يا خالوتي لو تدرين إنه حمدان في أي لحظة ممكن يموت شو بتسوين 
يا ترى شو راح يصير في بيت أبو محمد .. راح تستمر الآلام ولا بيكون فيه فرح حتى ولو شويه 
هذا بنشوفه في الجزء الخامس


الجزء الخامس 
بعد يومين اتصلت ام مهند بيت أم محمد علشان تقولهم إنهم بيزورونهم وطبعا ميرة قالت حق ريلها عن مهند وهو قال لازم يعزمه ويوجبه وأستغرب لما امه قالتله إنهم بيزورونهم اليوم أسماء قالت حق شهد إنه مهند يبغي يتعرف على أخوها محمد وامها بتي تسلم عليهم وشهد ما حطت في بالها واستانست إنه ربيعتها بتي وصلوا قوم أسماء العصر ودخل مهند الميلس وكان محمد وابوه موجودين سألوه عن حمدان وأحواله وخذتهم السوالف وعند الحريم كانت أم مهند وام حمدان وأم محمد قاعدين ومعاهم البنات 
أسماء : شهد شو رايج نصعد الغرفة 
شهد : أوكي وتصد على امها : أمايه إحنا بنصعد فوق بغيتي شيء
أم محمد : لا فديتج روحي 
وقاموا شهد وأسماء وهنيه انتهزت ام مهند الفرصة 
أم مهند : يا أختي يا ام محمد ترانا اليوم يايين وطالبين القرب منكم 
أم محمد : هذي الساعة المباركة 
أم مهند : والله إحنا بغينا شهد حق ولدي مهند 
أم محمد : مهند ريال والنعم فيه بس الشور عند أبوها واخوانها 
أم مهند: إن شاء الله خير .. وإحنا مب مستعيلين
أم محمد : على خير إن شاء الله 
وفوق في حجرة البنات 
أسماء : شهووووود حبيبتي ممكن أسالج سؤال 
شهد : تفضلي يا اغلى ربيعة في العالم 
أسماء : شو رايج في اخوي مهند 
شهد حست بقلبها يدق بقو ما تدري ليش : ليش السؤال 
أسماء : لا بس سؤال .. يالله جاوبي
شهد : مهند ريال والنعم فيه 
أسماء : تدرين إنه قرر يتزوج 
شهد : وأخيرا ما بغى (شهد كانت تدري إنه يحب بنت عمه اللي ماتت)
أسماء : بس تتوقعين ينسى سلامة 
شهد : هذا يعتمد على شطارة اللي بياخذها 
أسماء : انزين مثلا لو خطبج إنتي .. بتوافقين 
شهد ارتبكت : أي إنتي شو تخربطين 
أسماء : ما رديتي علي 
شهد : والله ما ادري بس بصراحة يمكن ما اوافق لأانه يحب وحدة ثانية 
أسماء : بس اللي يحبها ماتت ودام إنه قرر يتزوج معناته إنه نساها 
شهد : ما ادري .. بس تعالي روحي قولي حق خطيبته مب حقي 
اسماء بضيق : انزين خلاص 
أسماء خافت إنه شهد ترفض ويرجع مهند يمتنع عن الزاوج بس قالت فيه أمل 
وروحوا قوم أسماء وعقب العشا .. كانوا ميرة ونورة يتصاصرون 
شهد : إي أنتوا شو بلاكم ما تحشموني يالسة وياكم وبروحكم تتصاصرون 
ميرة : لا ماشي 
نورة : اصبري بتعرفين 
ويدخل أبو محمد ويسلم 
أبو محمد : شهد حبيبتي تعالي ابغيج 
شهد : انتوا أكيد شيء وراكم 
أبو محمد : خليهم وتعالي 
شهد : إن شاء الله ابويه 
وتروح شهد مع أبوها الغرفة 
أبومحمد : يا بنتي إنتي كبرتي وغديتي عروس ما شاء الله عليج 
شهد : انزين يا بويه 
أبو محمد : انا ادريبج فطينة وتفهمين اليوم كانوا اهل مهند في بيتنا يبغونج حق ولدهم مهند 
شهد انصعقت باللي سمعته 
أبومحمد : وأخوج يقول إنه ريال وبيسأل عليه اكثر وكافي إنه ولد عمج حمدان وصى فيه فشو قلتي يا بنتي 
شهد : الشو شورك يا بويه 
أبو محمد : لا وأنا أبوج هذا عرس مب لعبة ولازم تفكرين 
شهد : خلاص ابويه عطيني مهلة 
أبو محمد : أنا قلت حق الريال خله يصبر يومين 
شهد : إن شاء الله يا ابويه 
وتطلع شهد وهي مصدومة ولا إراديا تروح تدق حق أسماء ومهند يالس في الصالة مع أسماء ويرن التلفون 
يوم رفع مهند السماعة أسماء كانت تزقر أمها فكانت تتحسب إنه أسماء اللي شالة السماعة لأنها كانت عندال مهند 
شهد : ألو يالمستخفة أنا براويج لا وتستهبيلين بعد وتساليني شو رايي في مهند والله إنج داهية 
مهند : هلا شهد بغيتي أسماء
شهد وكأنه حد صب عليها ماي بارد : هيه 
مهند يضحك ويعطي السماعة حق اسماء : هلا وغلا 
شهد : في عينج إنتي ليش تحبين تحطيني في مواقف سخيفة والله إنج ماصخة
اسماء : انزين هدي اعصابج 
شهد بعد ما هدت شويه : أسامي صدق اللي قاعد يصير 
أسماء : شهد إنتي ربيعتي واعز من الاخت حتى وحتى لو ما رضيتي بمهند بتمين حبيبتي 
مهند كان قاعد يسمع أخته ويقول : كنت متوقع ترفضني 
لكن اسماء هزت راسها عشان أخوها يفهم إنه شهد ما قالت شيء وخلاهم على راحتهم وصعد فوق 
شهد : أسامي مهند كل وحدة تتمناه بس
اسماء : بس كان يحب صح ؟؟
شهد : يمكن هذا سبب
اسماء : قلنا هذا الشيء إنتي ممكن تغيرينه بسرعة 
شهد : وأختي نورة وسلطان وحمدان أنسى الهموم اللي في بيتنا واكون أنانية وافكر في نفسي بس 
أسماء : شهد الدنيا فيها حلو ومر ولازم نحاول نفرح فيها قد ما نقدر 
شهد :.........................
أسماء : إنتي استخيري ربج .. والله يقدم اللي فيه الخير 
شهد : الوالدة تزقرني بخليج ألحين 
ــــــــــــــــــــــ
وفي عالم ثاني كان حمدان في المستشفى .. يفكر في نورة .. يا ترى هل بتشافى وبرجع وباخذها مثل ما تمنيت ولا الله بياخذ روحي قبل .. صح إني ما كنت احبها لكني تعلقت فيها وايد عقب الملجة حسيت إنه محد يفهمني غيرها .. كنت اعد الأيام والساعات عشان الله يجمعني فيها لكن القدر آخ يالقدر ..وهنيه يدخلون ناصر وسالم 
سالم : هلا والله بالدلوع شو اخبارك
حمدان : والله الحمدلله شوفت عينك مليت من هالوايرات اللي مركبة فيني شني رجل آلي 
ناصر : هههههههههههههههههههه بعد تعرف تنكت 
حمدان :شو اسوي من الغصة اللي في قلبي .. إلا قولولي مهند مو قال إنه بيوصل اليوم ليش ما يا ؟؟
ناصر : لا خبرك عتيق الخاين سار البلاد وخطب وقال إذا وافقوا بيملج وعقب بي قبل موعد العملية بيوم 
حمدان وتذكر نورة ويوم شافها أول مرة : ما شاء الله .. الله يسرله 
سالم : لا وأزيدك من الشعر بيت خطب بنت عمك وقالي لازم تقولون لحمدان 
حمدان انصعق معقولة ربيعه خطب نورة حبيبته لا مستحيل وهني ما قدر يصبر 
حمدان : ناصر الموبايل وياك ؟؟
ناصر : هيه بغيت شيء
حمدان : لا بس بدق اطمن على الوالدة 
ناصر : تفضل 
حمدان اتصل .. وفي بيت بوحمدان مبارك كان يالس عند التلفون 
مبارك : ألو بابا فين .. بابا هنه 
حمدان : هههههههههه
مبارك : اوه إنه مو باباتي يالله باي
حمدان : لا بروك أصبر 
مبارك : أي أنا أثمي مبالك مهمد مبالك
حمدان : انزين الشيخ وين امك
مبارك : ثو تبا فيها .. أمايا ما تكلم ريايل 
حمدان : هههه أنا خالك حمدان 
مبارك : خالي هبيبي إنته وين يدوه كل يوم تصيح تقول وين ولدي وين ولدي وأنا بعد اصيح ويا يدوتي 
حمدان : أنا اشتريلك العاب وبي
مبارك : انزين إنته خالي الكليم صبر بزقر ماما 
حمدان : بسرعة 
وركض مبارك يزقر امه ونورة كانت طايف وشلت السماعة 
نورة : ألو 
حمدان ما ميز الصوت : ميرة دخيلج طمنيني نورة وافقت ولا ولا قوليلي وافقت على مهند ولا لا 
نورة مبتسمة : لا نورة ما بتاخذ إلا واحد إسمه حمدان بن حميد 
حمدان متفآجئ إنه نورة وياه على الخط : نورة 
نورة : هيه نورة طمني شو أخبارك 
حمدان : حمدلله مب ناقصني غير شوفتكم 
نورة : طمني على صحتك يا حمدان 
حمدان : أحسن بوايد 
وتيي ميرة وتسحب السماعة وتكلم أخوها وتسولف وياه شوي وعقب كلم أمه وطمنها وعقب كلم محمد 
محمد : هلا بو الشباب شو أخبار السياحة (لأانه أم حمدان كانت قاعده)
حمدان : هههه ياللواص .. الحمدلله بخير اقول حمدان شو بتردون على مهند 
محمد : مهند والنعم فيه ومستحيل نرفضه 
حمدان : بس نورة ما تبغيه 
محمد ضحك وحس في ولد عمه : ياثور مهند يبغي شهد مب نورة 
حمدان ارتاح وقال بثقة : والله إنه ريال ما ينعاب لا تضيعونه من أيدكم واقنعوها و إذا مارضت انا برمسها 
محمد :ههههههههه الحين شهد برايها ونورة لا .. يا مسود الويه 
حمدان : انزين أنا اتكلم من تلفون ربيعي بخليك ألحين 
محمد : اوكي سلم عليهم 
حمدان : الله يسلمك يوصل 
شهد كانت نازله من فوق وشافت الكل مجتمع وقالولها إنه حمدان اتصل وقالها محمد على اللي قاله حمدان 
شهد : هيه لو خاطب نورة شان قالكم الريال مب زين هههههههه
نورة استحت 
محمد : يا شهد الريال بيسافر حق حمدان عقب اسبوع ويبغي الرد لأنه يبغي يملج قبل ما يسافر وما يبغي حفلة 
شهد (هي أصلا كانت تفكر إنها ما بتسوي ملجة علشان الظروف اللي يمرون فيها )
أبو محمد : ها يا بنتي شو قلتي 
شهد : أنا موافقة (وتقوم وتركض تسير حجرتها )
ام محمد : الله يوفقج يا بنتي 
وتتصل في ام مهند وتبشرها .. عقب يومين كان مهند عندهم في البيت ومعاه المطوع علشان يملجون واسماء كانت عند شهد فوق 
أسماء : مبروك يالعروس عقبالي 
شهد : اسكتي والله إني زايغة 
أسماء : انزين ترا خوي بيشوفج 
شهد : لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
نورة : ليش على كيفج هو (وتتذكر يوم ملجتها على حمدان كانوا مسوين حفلة ولبست فستان لكن شهد فضلت ما تسوي حفله عشان تحافظ على شعور الموجودين في البيت سلطان كان موجود غصبن عنه وكان شكله وايد متغير.. وأصلا هو بكبره متغير حتى دراسته كان دومه يشرد من المدرسة مع إنه في ثالث ثانوي ..
وخذ محمد الدفتر علشان يوديه حق شهد عشان توقع فيه ..
محمد : السلام عليكم 
البنات : وعليكم السلام 
محمد : شهد تعالي وقعي هنيه 
شهد : إن شاء الله يا اخويه 
وعقب ما وقعت شهد نزلت تحت علشان تشوف مهند 
وبقوا نورة وأسماء في الغرفة 
أسماء : عقبالي يارب 
نورة : ههههه شكلج مستعيله 
أسماء : هههه إن شاء الله الله يرد حمدان بالسلامة ونعرس إحنا الثلاثة مرة وحدة 
نورة : آآآآآآآآآآآمين .. بس تتوقعين يا اسماء حمدان يرد 
أسماء : إن شاء الله بيرد .. بس إنتي أدعليه 
نورة : الله يحفظه ويرده بالسلامة 
وفي هذي اللحظة دخلت شهد الميلس ومهند كان يلعب بتلفونه 
وانتبه إنها دخلت ويلست على القنفه اللي مجابله ..
مهند : السلام عليكم 
شهد : ....................
مهند لا إراديا سرح في ويهها شهد طفله فيها جمال ساحر عيونها الخضر كانوا شيء غريب فيها آخ يا مهند معقولة تكون نسيت سلامة .. بس بعد أنا احب شهد .. هيه واستغرب مهند من نفسه أول مرة يعترف إنه يحب وحدة غير سلامة شهد كانت حاسة إنه سرحان وفجأة 
مهند : شهد .. 
شهد : .............
مهند : مبروك عليج وإن شاء الله أقدر أسعدج 
شهد : .............
مهند : شو مضربة عن الكلام 
شهد اكتفت بإبتسامه زادتها جمال 
مهند يظرب على تلفونه وعقب يتكلم 
مهند : اقول اسوم انزيلي وشوفي ربيعتج مب طايعة ترمس 
أسماء : ههههههههههه وحليلها تستحي 
مهند : يودي رمسيها خلني اسمع صوتها 
ويعطي شهد السماعة 
أسماء : يالله يا ام لسان ارمسي .. اسحري اخويه 
شهد : بس إنتي مالج خص يالله باي 
وسكرت شهد التلفون
مهند : ممكن آخذ رقم تلفونج يا شهد 
شهد : اكيد ممكن 
مهند : وأخيرا قطعتي الصمت 
شهد تبتسم وتعطيه رقم تلفونها وهنيه يدخل محمد
محمد : هالمعرس ما شبعت 
مهند : ليش انا رمست اصلا 
محمد يطالع شهد : بسج من المستحى لا تلحقين أختج نورة (هنيه حست شهد بقلبها يعورها ما درت ليش نورة لا مستحيل يكون مصيري مثل مصير نورة )
محمد ومهند لاحظوا إنها تغيرت فجأة

----------


## أسرار الليل

شهد : اسمحولي أنا بطلع 
مهند : ديري بالج على حالج 
شهد بخجل : وإنته بعد 
وطلعت من الغرفة وراحت فوق وبدت تصيح ما تدري ليش وطبعا اسماء نزلت عشان تروح مع أخوها وأمها .. وسلطان كان متواعد مع اربيعه خالد في الشاليه فطلع اول ما طلع مهند على طول 
شو اللي بيصير في الشاليه .. وشو فيها شهد .. وشو أخبار عملية حمدان هذا اللي بنعرفه في الجزء السادس


الجزء السادس 
في الشاليه صوت الموسيقى شال الدنيا وصلوا سلطان وخالد 
خالد : اليوم عندي لك مفآجأة 
سلطان : قول يا بو المفاجآت شو عندك اليوم 
خالد : اليوم عندنا بنات 
سلطان : شوووووووووه 
خالد : ايه شو فيك أول مرة تسمع ترانا نرقم ونكلم
سلطان : إنته بتودينا في داهية 
خالد : لا تخاف هذيل مضمونات 
سلطان : اوكيك خلاص بس عساهم غزلان 
خالد : أفا عليك تشك في ذوقي 
ويدخلون الشاليه ويشوفون العجب بنات وشباب أشكال وألوان 
وتبدأ السهرة .. محد عالم بحال سلطان لكن شهد كانت سهرانة ما فكرت في مهند كثر ما كانت تفكر في سلطان .. بس لازم تكتشف شو السر اللي ورا هذا الولد 
مهند في ذيج الليلة قرر ينسى سلامة علشان ما يظلم شهد بس هو كان متاكد إنه شهد سرقت قلبه فعلا هي الوحيدة اللي دخلت خاطرة من بعد المرحومة وقرر يحطها في عيونه وهذيج اللحظة خزن رقمها في تلفونه بإسم الغالية .. وقرر يتصل فيها ..
شهد في الجنب الثاني كانت تحاول تهدي نفسها والخوف اللي بدا داخلها بعد اللي قاله أخوها مع إنه ما في شيء بس هي حست بنغزه في قلبها وهنيه يرن تلفونها وتشوف إنه المتصل مهند هي ما خزنت اسمه بس كانت تعرف الرقم وردت عليه 
مهند : ألو السلام عليكم 
شهد : وعليكم السلام (وكان صوتها شوي مبحوح عشان الصياح)
مهند : شهد شو فيج ؟؟ 
شهد : ماشيء بس هذي دموع الفرح 
مهند : شهد لا تكذبين قولي الصدق 
شهد : صدقني يا مهند وبعدين إنته من حقج اليوم تفرح مو تتنكد 
مهند : أنا ريلج يا شهد ولازم نبني علاقتنا على الصراحة 
شهد حاولت تغير الموضوع لكن بدال ما تجحلها عمتها : مهند إنته لين ألحين تحب سلامة 
مهند تردد وارتبك : أنا .. أنا 
شهد : إنته تحبها 
مهند وبدا يثبت نفسه شوي : يا شهد أنا ما أنكر إني كنت أموت في التراب اللي تمشي عليه بس ربج ماراد وإنت ألحين مرتي وأنا أحاول أنساها وإنتي وشطارتج عاد 
شهد تبتسم : يعني 
مهند : يعني صدقيني أنا من شفتج اول مرة سحرتيني 
وثاني مرة ما قدرت أستحمل وخطبتج واستعليت في الملجة واليوم أكتشفت إني ....أحبج ..هيه أحبج يا شهد 
شهد استحت وفي نفس الوقت ارتاحت من كلام مهند وحست إنه في حد بيخفف عنها 
مهند : شهد وين رحتي 
شهد إنتبهت : معاك .. معاك يا مهند 
مهند : أنا بسافرعقب ثلاث أيام عند حمدان لأنه بيسوي العملية الثانية 
شهد : والدوام ؟؟
مهند : خذت إجازة 
شهد : الله يحفظك 
مهند : أنا بخليج ألحين 
شهد : الله حافظنك 
مهند : إذا بغيتي شيء اتصلي 
شهد : بس إذا بغيت شيء 
مهند : هههههههههههههه لا عادي حتى لو تولهتي علي 
شهد : عيل ما بسكر (وعقب اتنبهت)
مهند ارتاح من اللي سمعه : عقب بتملين مني 
شهد : لا ما بمل .. الحين روح ارتاح وحط بالك على نفسك 
مهند : يا ويل حالي ما برقد أنا اليوم 
شهد : مع السلامة
مهند : مع السلامة 
حطت شهد التلفون .. وحست براحة وقالت في خاطرها 
(آخ من زمان ما حسيت إني مرتاحة مثل اليوم وبتسمت ابتسامة رضا وحمدت ربها وقامت صلت ركعتين شكر لربها وعقب رقدت 
لما كان يأذن الفجر سلطان كان داخل البيت ما توقع إنه يحصل حد بس شاف شهد قاعدة لأنها مرت حجرته بتواعيه حق الصلاة ومالقته 
سلطان بإرتباك : إنت...إنتي شو تسوين هنيه 
شهد : إنته اللي من وين ياي .. حرام عليك تبغي تذبح ابويه 
سلطان : اوووووووووه ألحين إنتي بتعطيني محاظرة 
وفي هذي اللحظة دخل بو محمد وشاف ولده 
بو محمد : يا مسود الويه لا تعلي صوتك على أختك 
سلطان : اوه يانا الشيبه ألحين 
ورفع أبو محمد ايده وصفع سلطان طراق على ويهه 
سلطان : أنا أنضرب .. انزين أنا بروح وبفكم من ويهي 
وطلع سلطان من البيت وطلع ابوه وراح المسيد وشهد واقفة تشوف الموقف أبوها اول مرة يمد أيده على حد من أخوانه وركضت حجرتها بسرعة خذت التلفون وتصلت في مهند 
مهند بصوت تعبان : ألو 
شهد : هلا مهند 
مهند : هلا غناتي شو فيج 
شهد : لا ما فيني شيء بس قوم صل الفجر 
مهند ابتسم : مشكورة غناتي بالله قايم 
وسكرت التلفون وانفجرت من الصياح ليش يا سلطان ليش ..
ويااليوم اللي بيسافرفيه مهند مر على شهد وسلم عليها وقالها إنه بيتصل فيها اول ما يوصل ولازم ما تحاتيه وأم محمد كانت حالتها ححالة تفكر في ولدها اللي ما رد من يومين وابو محمد يحاتي اكثر منها وبعد يومين كان موعد عملية حمدان الثانية 
وفي المستشفى 
حمدان : ادعولي يا شباب 
ناصر : الله وياك يالغالي
سالم : الله يعافيك يا رب على العموم يا أخوي أنا بسافر بعد ما تطلع من العمليه لأنه أم مهرة تعبانة شوي تدري بتيبلنا ولي العهد بس إنتوا ادعوا إنه يطلع ولد 
حمدان :ههههههه إن شاء الله تلحق عليها 
سالم : شو ما الحق بتذبحني 
ناصر : بالخواف وأنا بعد يالغالي برد البلاد
حمدان : والله ما ادري شو اقولكم تعبتكم ويايه وما أعرف كيف أردلكم جميلكم 
ويدخل عليهم مهند وكان سامع الجملة اللي قالها حمدان 
مهند : أنا بقولك كيف تردلي الجميل اللي قدمتلك ياه .. إن شاء الله تيول في عرسي 
الشباب: ههههههههههههه
الدكتور يدخل الغرفة ويسلم 
الشباب : وعليكم السلام 
الدكتور : شو اخبارك يا حمدان جاهز للعملية 
حمدان : الله معاي
الشباب كانوا يدرون إنه فشل هذي العمليه معناته نهاية حمدان بس الكل كان يدعيله وخاصة وحدة كانت تدري بموعد العملية اللي هي نورة كانت تدعي من كل قلبها إنه الله يعافيه 
مهند كان ناوي يتم ويا حمدان لانه إذا نجحت العملية ما بيحتاج اكثر من 3 اسابيع لأنه العملية الثالثة بعد يوم من هذي العملية 
في عالم ثاني كان عايش سلطان .. ودر دوام المدرسة وطبعا المدرسة فصلوه حياته كانت خمر وبنات ومخدرات بس ما عنده شيء يفكر فيه نسى قلب أمه اللي محروق عليه ونسى الريال الطيب اللي رباه ونسى اخوانه لكن دايما كان يتذكر شهد ليش ما يدري ؟؟؟
شهد كانت تمر على غرفة اخوها وتنظفها كل يوم وفي مرة من المرات وهي تنظف .. لقت إبره وماتت من الخوف أخوي مريض انزين ليش ما خبرنا أكيد ما يبغينا نخاف عليه والادهى إنه شهد مستحيل تفكر إنه أخوها يتعاطى مخدرات مستحيل
وبعد مرور فترة قصيرة بدت حالة حمدان تتحسن ومهند معاه طول الوقت ويتصل في شهد ويطمنها وحمدان يوم يكون بخير يتصل يكلم امه واخته وريلها واحيانا عمه ولأول مرة حست شهد إنه المشاكل بدت تخف وطبعا ما نست اخوها كانت تفكر فيه دايما 
وبعد اسبوع في الشاليه 
خالد : شو فيك يا ريال من أسبوع احس إنك تعبان 
سلطان : ما ادري أحس إني اشتقت للاهل 
خالد : صح لازم تروح لهم وتيبلنا فلوس تراها قربت تخلص 
سلطان : اووووه إنته ما يهمك غير الفلوس إنته ما تحس 
خالد : ومن وين نيب الإبر إذا ما عندنا فلوس 
سلطان وبدا يعصب : يالخسيس ما تباني إلى عشان الفلوس 
وطلع سلطان من الشاليه ولقى وهو داخل رانيا 
رانيا : كيفك سلطون حبيبي 
سلطان وماله نفس : بخير 
رانيا : شو بك حبيبي شكلك زعلان 
سلطان : حبتج القرادة قولي آمين 
رانيا ما فهمت : يسلمو حبيبي شو رايك ندخل نشرب شي حلو 
سلطان : مافي شيء الشالية يصفر
رانيا : أنا جايبة نوع جديد يجنن 
سلطان ونسى خالد ومن الهم اللي هو فيه مسك إيدها وهي ابتسمت له ودخلت معاه الشاليه 
حمدان أسبوع ويرجع وعقب رجعته بيوم ملجة أسماء أخت مهند لانه عبيد كان محتشر ويبغي يعرس (ذلوه الريال خاطب من شهر) 
نورة كانت تعد الساعات والدقايق والكل إلتهى برجعة حمدان ومانسوا لكن تناسوا سلطان 
إلى أخته أمه وأبوه اللي كانوا يحترقون من داخل وما يعرفون مصيره وشو نهايته 
الكل مجتمع في صالة بيت بو محمد 
أم حمدان : آخ يا قلبي وينك يا ولدي خمس شهور بعيد عن عيني 
أم محمد : الله يبلغج فيه قولي آمين 
ام حمدان : من يرد بزوجه 
الكل يضحك عليها المسكينة ما تدري إنه ولدها بيرد بالجهاز وبيتم سنه وعقب بيشوفون إذا تحسن ولا لا 
ميرة : تحاول تضحك أمها وتخليها تستانس : عاد منو سعيدة الحظ
أم حمدان : شيخة الحريم الغالية نورة بنت مبارك 
نورة نزلت من عيونها دمعة حمدان بيرد لكن ما بيرد مثل أول يا ترى هل تغير ولا بعده حمدان اللي أنا أحبه ومستحيل أرضى بغيره 
شهد : ياربي الله يرجعهم بالسلامة 
محمد : يرجعهم ولا يرجع مهند اللي ما يعرف يدق إلى على رقمج 
الكل يضحك ..
وهنيه يرن تلفون شهد ..
محمد : هاه قلتلكم لو طارين مليون شان أحسن 
شهد : ريلي يسوى ملاين الدنيا 
ميرة : يا عيني على الحب 
وتقوم شهدبترد على التلفون وفجأة تتغير ملامحها وتصد على الكل وتقولهم هذي ربيعتي برد عليها وبرجع لكم الكل مشت عليه الجذبة إلا ميرة حست إنها فيها شيء ..
وشهد تقول في خاطرها : شو هذي البلوى اللي نزلت على راسي من يومين 
ياترى منو المتصل ؟؟؟ وشو يبغي او شو تبغي ؟؟هذا اللي بنعرفه في الجزء الياي


الجزء السابع 
شهد : ألو نعم خير إنته ما تيوز 
منصور : خلاص إنتي حرة ما تبين تعرفين أخبار سلطان لا تكلميني 
شهد : هاه سلطان لا خلاص .. شو اخبا أخويه عساه بخير 
منصور : ههههه وايد بخير وهو في حضن رانيا هههههههههه
شهد : يالنذل لا تقول شي عن اخوي أخوي اشرف عنك وعن اهلك 
منصور : احترمي نفسج أحسنلج ولا ترا أخوج ما بتشوفينه بعد اليوم 
شهد : إنزين شو تبغي 
منصور : أقل شيء تدفعين فاتورة تلفوني ..ههههههههه
شهد : ردينا حق الطلبات .. 
منصور : جان تبين سلطان
شهد : على شرط سلطان يرد البيت اليوم 
منصور : أوكيه يا احلى غزالة شفتها في حياتي 
شهد : والله إنك ما تستحي 
منصور : شهودة هدي أعصابج ماله داعي الزعل بيطلع التجاعيد في ويهج بعدين كيف برضى وبتزوجج 
شهد : تهبي إلا إنته 
منصور : عيل احلمي تشوفين سلطان باي 
شهد : لحظة دخيلك بسوي اللي تبغيه بس سلطان يرد اليوم 
منصور : انزين شو رايج إنتي تين تشوفينه 
شهد : وين ؟؟؟
منصور : في الشاليه 
شهد : أي شاليه ؟؟!!!(سلطان أخويه من وين يعرف هذي الأماكن)
منصور : أنا بدليج المكان بس إنتي تعالي 
شهد يا على بالها مهند يا ترى لو عرف إنها تكلم واحد شو بيستوي عليها : لا اليوم ما بقدر يمكن يوم ثاني بس المهم سلطان يرد اليوم 
منصور : اوكي غناتي ولا يهمج ..أنا بخليج ألحين 
شهد : مع السلامة 
في الفترة الأخيرة سلطان كان ياخذ السم من منصور ويتعامل معاه دايما وخذ رقم شهد من موبايله ولا همه إنها اخت ربيعه ولا شيء وتوجه منصور للشاليه ودخل وشاف سلطان قاعد مع رانيا ويسولفون ويشربون وحالتهم حاله 
منصور : إي إنته يالسكران 
سلطان : أنا ولا رانيا ههههههههههههههه
منصور يود سلطان من قميصه وقال : اليوم ترد البيت الساعة عشر وما تتاخر ساعة وترجع تفهم ولا تموت ولا أعطيك إبرة اليوم 
سلطان : اوكي اوكي مستر منصور أورامر ثانية 
منصور : لا ولا شيء 
رانيا تقدم الكاس حق منصور : تفضل منصوري 
منصور : مشكورة عطي سلطونج (ويطلع برع)
رانيا : شو فيه هيدا معصب 
سلطان : خلي يولي لاه خلينا نكمل قعدتنا 
رانيا : لا أنا اتأخرت لازم روح هلا 
سلطان : أوكيه وأنا بنام شوي عقب برجع البيت مثل ما قال هالخمة والله لو مب الإبر كنت موته هنيه جدامج 
رانيا : لا حبيبي لا تعمل جريمه بعدين أنا وين بلاقي غيرك 
سلطان : انزين يالله قومي فارجي عكرلي مزاجي هذا الصرصرو 
وتطلع رانيا وينسدح سلطان ويفكر لين ما يغلبه النوم وهو حاط في باله إنه بيقوم عقب ساعتين عشان يروح البيت ويدورله بيزات لأنه بيزاته بسرعة تخلص 
وفي جو بلجيكا البارد كانوا مهند وحمدان قاعدين كان حمدان اليوم طالع من المستشفى طبعا بالواير اللي موصل من إذنه ومربوط جهاز التحكم في إيداه .
.((وفي الفندق ))
حمدان : تتوقع يا مهند إني بقدر اتخلص من هذا الجهاز في يوم من الأيام 
مهند : اذكر الله يا اخوي واحمده إنته كنت امس على فراش الموت والحين ماشاء الله عليك تمشي وتاكل وتشرب وما هي إلا سنة وترجع حمدان بكل صحته وقوته 
حمدان : آخ شكثر مشتاق حق اهلي 
مهند بمكر : بس أهلك ؟؟
حمدان : ومشتاق حق نورة بس يا مهند نورة بعيد بعيدة ومستحيل تكون لي 
مهند : لا يا حمدان نورة مب بعيدة نورة وايد قريبة شهد دوم تكلمني عنها وعن حبها لك نورة رفضت 3 شباب تقدمولها من عقبك وكل واحد أحسن عن الثاني 
حمدان : وتتزوج واحد بيموت في أي لحظة 
مهند : اذكر ربك يا ريال 
حمدان : لا إله إلا الله 
خلاص ما باقي على رجوع حمدان ومهند إلا يوم واحد نورة وميرة وامها كانوا طايرين من الفرح وحتى شهد اللي قررت أول ما يرد مهند تخبره عن هذا الاذية منصور رغم خوفها إنه يتهور بس قالت لازم اقوله ..في هذيك الليلة شهد كانت تتريا سلطان ما تعرف إذا صدق بيرجع ولا لا كانت تتريا في غرفته ومشغله شريط قرآن ويالسة تسمعه وفجأة يدخل سلطان 
شهد: حياك الله يا اخوي 
سلطان بإرتباك : هلا شهد ..
شهد : أشوفك رجعت البيت مب إنته قايل إنك ما بترجع 
سلطان : أنا ياي آخذ ثيابي وبرد أروح 
وهنيه بدت شهد تصيح : ليش يا أخوي تسوي شيء ليش المخدرات 
انصعق سلطان : مخدرات إنتي شو تقولين ؟؟
شهد : دخيلك يا أخوي قولي شو فيك وأنا بساعدك واوعدك ما أقول حق حد 
سلطان نزل راسه وراح قعد عند شهد ورفع راسه وشافها تصيح 
سلطان : شهد ليش تصيحين ؟؟
شهد : سلطان إنته أخوي وأنا خابفة عليك 
سلطان : بس انا بخير .. و .............
شهد : أنا مستعدة اساعدك يا سلطان والله مستعدة 
في هذي اللحظة سلطان أيقن إنه انكشف وبدت دموعه تنزل لا إراديا وبدت عزيمته تقوى وكل هذا سببه بس دموع شهد .. دموع شهد اللي كسرت السر اللي في حياته واعترف لها سلطان بكل شيء من أول يوم خذ فيهم الحبوب من عند خالد 
شهد : أنا مستعده أساعدك يا اخوي 
سلطان : بس أنا مدمن يا شهد مدمن
شهد : انزين واكيد فيه علاج 
سلطان : بس أنا ما أقدر 
شهد : سلطان انته تروح المدرسة 
سلطان : لا فصلوني ثاني اسبوع من الدوام 
شهد : انزين ممكن تعاهدني نفتح صفحة يديدة (شهد كانت تحسب إنه الموضوع سهل للغاية وإنه أخوها ممكن يترك الإدمان بسهوله )
وفجأة بدا شكل سلطان يتغير .. أكيد لأنه مفعول الحبه اللي خذها قبل لا يرجع البيت انتهى وهو محتاج حبه غيرها أو حتى إبره وبدا يحس بالآلام الشديدة 
شهد : شو فيك يا اخوي شكلك تعبان 
سلطان : وايد وايد تعبان يا شهد 
شهد : انزين قوم ارقد عشان ترتاح 
سلطان يرد عليها وهو يدور شيء : شو أرقد إنتي ما تعرفين الألم اللي فيني 
شهد : انزين إيبلك حبه بندول 
سلطان وبدا يفقد أعصابه : أي بندول .. أنا طالع وبرد باجر 
شهد : لا يا اخوي لا تروح الله يخليك لا تروح ..
سلطان : نسيت شيء بيبه وبرجع تريني وبتصل فيج 
شهد : وعد يا سلطان 
سلطان وهو طالع : وعد 
سلطان كان في أزمه كان متحاج إبرة أو حبه أو أي شيء على طول اتجه للشاليه وهناك 
سلطان : منصور دخيلك قوم عطني ابرة 
منصور : والفلوس 
سلطان : بعطيك والله بعطيك بس إنته قوم 
منصور : أول الفلوس 
سلطان يود منصور من رقبته : بتطلع الإبرة ولا اذبحك 
منصور بخوف : لا خلاص هدني وخذ الإبرة من أول درج في الكبت في الحجرة 
سلطان بسرعة اتجه الحجرة صح هو مب متمكن من هذي الأشياء وعمره ما تعلم كيف ياخذ الإبره بورحه لأنه كانوا وياه ربعه طلع الإبرة واستخدمها حس بالراحة وانسدح على الشبرية وحس بتعب وبرغبه في النوم بش شاف شبح شهد جدامه ومسك تلفونه وضرب الرقم والساعة كانت قريب الأربع الفجر ..
شهد كانت قاعده تقرا قرآن في حجرة اخوها وفجأة يرن التلفون 
شهد : ألو 
سلطان بصوت تعبان : هلا شهوده أنا بخير في بيت ربيعي وباجر إن شاء الله بيي الصبح 
شهد : فديتك سلطان ارجع ارقد في البيت 
سلطان : لا غناتي لا تخافين علي باجر برجع 
شهد : حمدان ومهند باكر على طيارة الساعة 8 بيوصلون 
سلطان : خلاص أنا بكون في البيت قبل ما يوصلون 
شهد : قوم صل الفجر يا أخوي ولا تنسى الوعد 
سلطان : الوعد ؟؟!! إن شاء الله 
شهد : مع السلامة 
سكر سلطان قبل ما يرد عليها وغمض عيونه وسلم نفسه للنوم ..
قامت شهد وقبل ما تدخل حجرتها حست بحركه في الصالة ونزلت وشافت أمها تصيح 
شهد : إماية شو فيج 
أم محمد : قلبي ناغزني يا بنتي ما أدري شو فيني 
شهد : ليش أبوي فيه شيء 
أم محمد : لا ابوج مافيه شيء 
شهد : عيل شو فيج ؟؟
أم محمد : حاسة إنه حد من أخوانج فيه شيء قلبي يعورني على سلطان 
ايتسمت شهد وحظنت أمها وعقب قالت
شهد : أماية سلطان ما فيه شيء توه كلمني 
أم محمد : والله يا بنتي ليش ما تصل يطمني أنا ليش أنا أمه 
شهد : أماية قال الصبح بيكون هنيه 
أم محمد : الله يبشرج بالخير ولو إنه قلبي مب مطمن 
شهد : قومي ياأماية وصلي وأخواني مافيهم إلا العافية 
أم محمد : يارب يحفظج ويحفظ اخوانج 
شهد : ويخليج لنا يا أغلى أم في الدنيا 
وفي هذي اللحظة ين تلفون شهد 
شهد : ألو السلام عليكم 
مهند : وعليكم السلام هلا حبي شحالج 
شهد : شو فيك ليش متصل ألحين 
مهند أونه عصب : خلاص آسف لأني اتصلت مع السلامة 
شهد : اصبر عاد 
مهند : لا خلاص مع السلامة
شهد : حبيبي 
كانت شهد أول مرة تقولها .. ابتسم مهند : لا خليت أنا من صوتج.. أنا كنت متصل اقولج إنا ألحين بنركب الطيارة 
شهد : في حفظ الله سلم على ولد عمي 
مهند : لا أنا أغار ههههههههه يوصل إن شاء الله 
شهد : يالله عن تطير الطيارة 
مهند :بذبحها أنا ما صدقت 
شهد : ههههههههههههه
مهند : الله لا يحرمني من الضحكة 
شهد : انزين خلاص بتاخرني عن الصلاة 
مهند : خلاص مع السلامة 
شهد : مع السلامة 
وتبتسم شهد .. ولد عمها وريلها راجعين باجر ومآساة أختها نورة قريب تنحل وسلطان آخ يا سلطان واخيرا بدا يتصلح يارب شو بعد كل هذي الآلام ..هل بيكون فيه الم يديد ولا بتكون حياة شهد فرح في فرح .. يا ترى شو مخبيلي يا قدر 
هذا اللي بنعرفه في 
الجزء الثامــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## fatemah

هلا اسرار الليل شخبارش << انحز حق الجزء الثامن هه
شوفي عاد مو تتأخري عليي انا منتظرة القصة بأبر صبر وبصبر على اللي اقدر واذا تاخرتي بيكون فالش مو طيب هههههههههههه
لاني جلست 2ساعتين اقرا هالقصة والله ما اكذب عليش


تحياتــي
فطووووومة

----------


## أسرار الليل

هلا وغلااا فطوووومة ...
ولا يهمش غناتي اللحين انزل البقيه كم فطوووم عندي اني .....
وهذا الجزء الثامن ...
..................................
الجزء الثامن 
الساعة 7 الصبح ريحة كيكة التمر الي يحبها حمدان شالة الدنيا ..تفتح شهد باب الحجرة وتروح تدور أختها وطبعا كان باين من الريحة إنها في المطبخ 
شهد : صباح الخير 
نورة : أحلى صباح لأحلى أخت في الدنيا كلها هلا والله بشهودة 
شهد مستانسة من زمان ما شافت أختها فرحانة مثل اليوم : يا عيني شو تسوين من الصبح هذا كله علشان حمدان 
نورة تتنهد : آخ يا شهد وين حمدان أنا أتوقع إنه تغير تتوقعين إنه بيفكر فيني .. و.......
شهد : وبي وبيخطبج من أبويه مرة ثانية هذا اللي تبين تقولينه 
نورة : ما ادري يا شهد بس هذا اللي خايفة منه 
شهد تحاول ترجع نورة لوناستها : جهزتي الميلس 
نورة : دخنته وسويت القهوة و الجاي وكل شيء زاهب حتى الريوق محمد قالي إنهم بيوصلون البيت الساعة تسع أو تسع ونص بالكثير 
شهد في هذي اللحظة حست بنغزه في قلبها بس تعوذت من الشيطان 
شهد : أقول نواري أنا بروح أسبح ما تبين مني شيء 
نورة : لا حبيبتي بس سيري شوفي أبويه رجع من العزبة ولا بعده 
شهد : إن شاء الله 
شهد تتصل في أبوها وتقوله عن موعد وصول حمدان وعقب تصعد وتشوف مس كول من اسماء ربيعتها وترد تتصل 
شهد : ألو السلام عليكم يالقاطعة 
أسما : صح أنا القاطعة بدليل إني توه حرقت التلفون من كثر ما اتصل ومحد يرد عليه 
شهد : هههههههه كنت تحت عند نورة 
أسما : وحليلها صدق غامضتني ما أدري شو بيستوي إذا حمدان قال إنه ما يباها عشان مرضه 
شهد : فال الله ولا فالج شو هذا الفال من الصبح 
أسما : هههههه ها جاهزة اليوم حبيب القلب بيوصل 
شهد : فديته والله .. وبعدين إنتي مالج خص في ريلي تفهمين 
أسما : هه ما شنه أخويه 
شهد بدلع : وما شنه ريلي وبو عيالي في المستقبل 
أسما : عاد انصحج تتعدلين ترا هو شايف خير في بلجيكا 
شهد : أنا اصلا امبوني حلوة بدون ما أتعدل 
أسما : في هذي صدقتي 
شهد : انزين ألحين فارجي بروح أسبح 
أسما : ولا تنسين تتدخنين ترا أخويه يموت على الدخون اللي تتدخنين فيه 
شهد : أوه يالرزة وإنتي شلج اجلبي ويهج تراني عطيتج ويه وايد 
أسما : انزين يالله باي 
شهد : مع السلامة 
وتصك التلفون وتروح تسبح وتمر ساعة بس سلطان ما وصل شهد بدت تحاتيه بس قالت أكيد بيوفي بوعده نزلت تحت في الصالة لقت الكل يالس .. 
نورة : شهودة محمد توه اتصل وقال إنهم ربع ساعة ويكونون موجودين وقال إنه مهند ما بينزل لأنه بيروح البيت على طول وبيمر عليج العصر 
شهد : على خير إن شاء الله (مع إنها كان خاطرها تشوف مهند لانها صدق تولهت عليه)
بو محمد : واعليه عن حمدان والله إنا اشتقناله 
أم حمدان : عيل إحنا شو نقول يا حسرة 
أم محمد كانت ساكته لين ألحين حاسة بقلبها يعورها ما كانت تدري ليش 
وشوية ويسمعون صوت الهرن برع وفي السيارة 
حمدان : قلبي يدق بسرعة 
محمد : استهدي بالله يا ريال 
حمدان : شو بقول حق أماية يوم بتشوف الجهاز 
محمد : ألحين هذا كله عدا وخايف من اللحظة الأخير .. قوي قلبك يا ريال ولا تحاتي ..انزل انزل ترا بعض الناس شالين البيت على راسهم 
حمدان يتذكر نورة ويقول يا ربي شو أسوي 
ويقطع عليه محمد تفكيره 
محمد وهو فهم شو شعور حمدان 
محمد : يا حمدان نورة مثل ما هي مثل ما خليتها قبل خمس شهور 
حمدان : يالله يا ريال 
وفجاة يلاقون حد يدق جامة السيارة 
مبارك : خالي خالي افتح الباب
حمدان + محمد : هههههههههه
محمد : زهب الهدايا بسرعة 
حمدان : لا توصي حريص حطيتهم في كيس ادريبه ما بيصبر لين ما أفتح الشنط 
محمد ويفتح الجامة حق ولده 
محمد : ها بابا شو تبغي 
مبارك : أبي أسلم على خالي حمدووووووون 
حمدان : حمدون في عينك يالدب .. اقول محمد إنتوا شو تاكلونه غادي بومبا 
مبارك : انته عيل تيمون لأنك ضعيف وايد مثل ماما .. أنا احب بابا يعني أنا مثله 
حمدان ومحمد : ههههههههههههههه
مبارك : لا تضحكون عليه يالله انزلوا بسرعة خالي أنا يوعان ابا كيكة 
حمدان : ليش منو مسوي كيكة 
مبارك : أمووه نوالي مسويه كيكة بالتمل وقالت بناكل كلنا يوم بي خالي حمدان 
حمدان في خاطره (( الله يقدرني ارضيج يا نورة والله إني اطلب من ربي يشفيني بس علشانج ))
ويدخلون الصالة وهنيه تبدأ الدموع تسيل ميرة من صوب أمه من صوب 
أم حمدان : قرت عيني يا حبيبي شو أخبارك والله إني استهميت عليك وشخبار إيدك المكسورة 
حمدان استوعب إنه هذي جذبه من ميرة علشان تهدي أمه 
حمدان : ها .. إيدي شو بلاها .. هيه لا ألحين احسن 
أم حمدان : وشله حاطيلك هذا اللي ما ادري شوه على إيدك وشو الواير اللي في إيدك 
حمدان : اصبري أماية خليني آخذ نفسي وأنا بقولج كل شيء خليني اسلم أول على عمي ومرت عمي (ويصد حمدان على عمه ويلوي عليه )
أبو محمد : الحمدلله على السلامة يا ولدي 
حمدان الله يسلمك يا عمي 
ويسلم على مرت عمه وعقب يلوي على اخته ميرة 
حمدان : ميرة حبيبتي ليش تصيحين 
ميرة بصوت مقطع : الحمدلله على السلامة يا اخويه 
محمد : أوه حق شو الصياح يا ميرة ماله داعي مب زين عليج إنتي حامل 
حمدان : بس يا أختي بس 
شهد : الحمدلله على السلامة يا حمدان 
حمدان : الله يسلمج يا بنت عمي ومبروك 
شهد : الله يبارك فيك مع إنها متأخرة بس نسامحك هذي المرة 
حمدان كان يتريا نورة تتكلم بس نورة كانت مستحية وايد 
حمدان : وإنتي يا نورة ما بتقوليلي الحمدلله على السلامة 
نورة : السموحة يا ولد عمي .. الحمدلله على السلامة 
محمد : عادت ديمة إلى عادتها القديمة (يقصد المستحى اللي في نورة)
الكل : ههههههههههههههههههه
شهد كان بالها مشغول على اخوها ليش ما يا أكيد لين ألحين راقد بس طبعا ما نست مهند ما اتصلت عشان الربشة اللي في البيت بس طرشت مشج كتبت فيه ((تو مانورت البلاد حبيبي ..الحمدلله على السلامة ))وفي نفس اللحظة كان مهند قاعد ويا اخته وامه ويقرا المسج ويرد يطرش حق شهد .. ((البلاد منورة بوجودج غناتي ..تريني العصر بمر عليج ما أروم اصبر زيادة)) .. ابتسمت شهد من المسج اللي طرشه مهند .. وطبعا كان حمدان يالس يشرح حق أمه حالته وهي تصيح ونورة عيونها تدمع غصبن عنها وما قدرت تستحمل فقامت وطلعت وسارت حجرتها لحقتها شهد .. ودخلت عليها الحجرة 
شهد : وبعدين نواري لين متى بتمين تصيحين 
نورة : تشوفين الجهاز حمدان ما يعيش من غير الجهاز ..
شهد وبنبرة هادية : إنتي تحبينه 
نورة : بس هو مايبغيني 
شهد : انا سالتج سؤال ليش تتهربين 
نورة : أنا ما أتهرب وإنتي تعرفين إني احبه لكن هو .. 
شهد تبتسم : وهو بعد يحبج بس إنتي شدي همتج ووضحيله إنج بتمين معاه حتى لو شو صار فيه 
نورة : تتوقعين إنه متمسك فيني 
وقبل ما ترد عليها رن تلفون شهد وكان المتصل منصور وطنشته وبنتد في ويهه 
وكملت سوالفها مع إختها وهدتها ونزلوا مع بعض تحت .. حمدان ومحمد طلعوا عشان يصلون الظهر وام حمدان تقبلت الموضوع وام محمد على حالها من الفجر ما تدري يا ترى شو هذا الإحساس ؟؟ 
وعلى الغداء 
حمدان : يالله اماية زهبي اغراضج عشان نرد البيت 
أم حمدان : يا ولدي ريلي على ريل نورة .. ما بتحرك لين ما تاخذها على سنة الله ورسوله 
الكل انصعق بهذي السرعة .. ليش حمدان توه واصل ما مداه يرتاح .. ونورة نزلت راسها رغم إنها كانت مستحية لكن كانت مصرة تسمع ردة فعله 
حمدان وعقب ما شافه محمد بنظرة كلها حزم وحنان في نفس الوقت 
حمدان : الشور شورها يا اماية إذا هي راضية بواحد مريض ما يتحرك إلا بالجهاز أنا ما عندي مانع وطبعا شور عمي بو محمد وأخوانها محمد وسلطان
أبو محمد : إذا ما عنتك أنا يا ولدي منو بيعينك 
أم محمد كانت سرحانة تفكر بحال عيالها نورة نصيبها ولد عمها المريض وسلطان اللي ما تعرف عنه 
ويكمل ابو محمد : ها يا بنتي شو قلتي 
نورة : أنا .. أنا .. (وقفت وراحت بتصعد الدري وعقب صدت ) على أبوها .. : أنا موافقة 
وركضت فوق بسرعة 
حمدان ابتسم بسعادة .. واخيرا ..لكن كيف بتعيشين يا نورة مع واحد مريض كيف ؟؟ حلمه تحقق لكن حلمه الاكبر بيكون عقب ما يشل الجهاز 
محمد : مبروك يا ريال وألحين عاد مايردك عن إختي إلا الموت
حمدان : تسلم يا اخويه الله يبارك في حياتك 
شهد : مبروك يا ولد عمي والله يهنيك ممكن عاد نتحنى 
الكل : هههههههههههههههههه
وهنيه يرن تلفون شهد وشافت إنه منصور المتصل وسكرت في ويهه وقررت تقول حق مهند لما بييها اليوم.. لازم تقوله .. 
الساعة استوت 3 وسلطان ما اتصل معقوله نسى وعده لي .. لا إن شاء الله خير اكيد مشغول .. أكيد بيي .. وتصعد عشان تشوف اختها وتدق الباب بس نورة ما ترد عليها .. فتحت الباب ولقت نورة منسدحة على الشبرية .. 
شهد : ها حبيبتي مبروك 
نورة بخجل : الله يبارك في حياتج 
شهد : واخيرا ما بغينا نفرح 
نورة : ما ستوى شيء عقب ما صعدت 
شهد : بلى استوا 
نورة : شو 
شهد : حمدان وقف قلبه 
نورة : بسم الله عليه 
شهد :هههههههههههههه.. أي بعده ولد عمج لا تغلطين 
نورة : انزين شريفة مكة خلاص بسكت 
شهد : الله يذكر ايام المستحى بالخير 
نورة : هههههههههههههه
وتروح شهد تلبس عشان مهند بيمر عليها عقب شوي وحمدان دخل حجرة سلطان علشان يرتاح ونورة طلعت تشوف امها ومرت عمها ويلست عند مرت عمها 
أم حمدان : فديت أنا مرت وليدي 
أم محمد وبعدها ضايقة : الله يهنيهم .. (وتصد على شهد) قومي يا نورة سوي حق حمدان عصير ووديله ياه فوق في حجره أخوج 
نورة وهي تقوم : إن شاء الله اماية 
وتسير المطبخ تسوي العصير وتصعد عشان توديه حق ولد عمها دقت الباب 
حمدان : ادخلي أمايه 
نورة : أنا نورة يا حمدان 
حمدان وهو يبتسم ويتخيل إنه في بيته : تفضلي 
نورة وتحط كوب العصير على الطاولة 
حمدان : مشكورة يا نورة تعبتج وياي 
نورة : لا عادي 
حمدان : نورة ممكن اسال سؤال 
نورة : تفضل 
حمدان : تستحمليني وأنا بالجهاز وتستحملين امايه المريضة
نورة : يا ولد عمي إذا ما ستحملتك أستحمل منوه 
حمدان : متى تبين الملجة .. (الريال مستعيل).. بس اسمعي ماشي عرس قبل سنة .. لين ما أبطل الجهاز ماشي عرس 
نورة وهي مستحية : على راحتك 
حمدان : باجر زين 
نورة وهي طالعة : إنته فصل وأنا ألبس
وتطلع نورة من الغرفة وهي طايرة من الفرح وتروح حق شهد عشان تبشرها ودقت الباب ولقتها تمشط شعرها 
نورة : شهووووود ملجتي باجر
شهد : قولي والله ما لحق حمدان مب شنه مستعيل ما صدق توه اليوم ياي
نورة : كيفه يحب (وطلع لسانها حق اختها وتطلع )
ويرن تلفون شهد وكان منصور اللي متصل .. خافت شهد من كثر إتصالاته اليوم وايد يتصل يا ترى شو السالفة وتبند في ويهه وتنزل عشان تدخل الميلس لأنه مهند بيوصل عقب شوي 
يا ترى شو فيه منصور .. ووين سلطان ؟؟ هذا اللي بنعرفه في الجزء التاسع


الجزء التاسع 
وصل مهند بيت عمه ونزل ودخل باب الميلس شهد كانت في المطبخ يبتيب دلة الجاي والقهوة ويرن تلفون شهد وللمرة الرابعه كان منصور متصل دخلت شهد وطنشت تلفونها بس ما شافت إنه منصور وسلمت على مهند .. ويلست وصبتله جاي ويلسوا يسولفون وفجأة 
مهند : وينوه أخوج سلطان ما أشوفه 
شهد : كلمني اليوم الفجر وقال بيي على الغدا وما يا (ويرن تلفون شهد وهو كان محطوط عندال مهند يعني كان يشوف الرقم )
مهند : هذي ربيعتج مصرة عليج من الصبح يالسة تدق 
شهد : عطني التلفون بشوف .. (وشافت رقم منصور وحست بالخوف لكن كانت خايفة لأنه مب من عوايده يتصل وايد وقررت ترد عليه وتسكر بسعه )
شهد : لحظة مهند برد على ربيعتي 
مهند : خذي راحتج شهودة 
وترد شهد على التلفون 
شهد : ألوا هلا منى 
منصور بخوف وبإرتباك : إلحقي علي يا شهد 
شهد : ليش شو بلاج ؟؟
منصور : تعالي سلطان 
شهد : سلطان .؟؟!!
منصور : هيه سلطان من ساعة وأنا أحاول أوعيه ومب طايع يقوم وخالد طنشني وروح وما أهتم وأنا بروحي ألحين في الشاليه ما اعرف شو أسوي 
شهد (ونست وجود مهند) : منصور إنته شو تقول .. منصور وينك أنا ألحين يايه 
مهند انتبه منو هذا منصور وليش شهد تكلمه .. لكنه ما انتبه يوم قالت سلطان
منصور : شهد أنا ما أقدر استحمل أنا بطلع من الشاليه تبين اخوج تعالي خذيه 
شهد : وين المكان ؟؟ 
منصور : (عطاها المواصفات) 
شهد : خلاص مسافة الطريق وانا بكون عندك 
وسكرت شهد وصدت على مهند .. وقالت في خاطرها : يا ربي شو أقوله ألحين 
مهند بحزم : شهد منو هذا منصور 
شهد :ها ..لا هذا اخو ربيعتي وديمة لا تخاف صغير في ثاني إعدادي 
مهند : وشو يبغي وليش ؟؟
شهد : اربيعتي طاحت عليه ومحد عنده في البيت وأنا ألحين بروحلها 
مهند : بروحج ؟؟ 
شهد : لا باخذ الخدامة والدريول وياي 
مهند : أنا بوديج ..
شهد : لا ما فيه داعي 
مهند ما كان مطمن لكن قالها أول ما ترجع البيت تتصل فيه وعلى طول طلعت من الميلس قالت حق الخدامة تتجهز ودخلت حجرتها ولبست عباتها وتحجبت عدل وطلعت مع السواق ودلته الشاليه 
في هذا الوقت كان محمد مع ميره وأمه في المستشفى لأنه ميره كان موعدها عشان تربي وهالمرة قالت الدكتورة إنها بتربي بعملية لأنه حالتها تعبانة 
وعند باب العمليات 
أم محمد : وأنا أقول ليش قلبي ناغزني ثره ميره تعبانة 
محمد كان متضايق : ادعيلها اماية 
أم محمد : الله يسهل عليها .. بس وين مبارك ؟؟
محمد : تم ويا خاله في البيت 
أم حمدان كانت تصيح على بنتها اللي من ساعة وهي في غرفة العمليات
وطلعت الدكتورة وقالت لهم إنه ميرة يابت بنت بس هي حالتها وايد تعبانة والضغط نازل عندها ولازم تظل تحت الرعاية المشددة لين ما تخف حالتها 
أم حمدان بدت تصيح عقب ما سمعت هذا الكلام 
محمد : بس يا عمتي ميرة ما فيها شيء وحصة وصلت بالسلامة وإن شاء شوي وبتشوفينها مافيها إلا العافية 
أم حمدان : أنا فرحت الصبح على ردة حمدان وما مداني أفرح إلا وطاحت بنتي 
أم محمد : بس يا أختي وقولي لا إله إلا الله 
أم حمدان : لا إله إلا الله 
محمد : محمد رسول الله .. أنا ألحين بروح اخلص إجراءات المستشفى وبشوف حصة 
أم محمد : روح يا ولدي الله حافظنك
أم حمدان : واتصل في حمدان طمنه على أخته تراه وصاني 
محمد : إن شاء الله 
ويدق محمد البيت وترد عليه نورة 
نورة : هلا محمد طمني 
محمد : ربت ويابت بنت بس هي تعبانة شوي 
نورة : مبروك ما ياك يا اخويه .. الله بنووووته ..والله يعافي ميرة 
وحمدان كان نازل من فوق ويا مبارك 
وخذ السماعة من إيدها 
حمدان : مبروك يا بومبارك .. تتربى في عزك إن شاء الله 
محمد : الله يبارك فيك 
حمدان : وميره شو اخبارها 
محمد : والله ما أكذب عليك تعبانة شوي 
حمدان : أفا يا اخويه أنا ألحين بشل خواتك وبني صوبكم 
محمد : خلاص عيل بخليك أنا وبخلص الإجراءات 
حمدان سكر عن محمد وصد على مبارك 
حمدان : بروك ماما يابت بيبي 
مبارك : بنت ولا ولد
حمدان : ليش يعني 
مبارك : إذا ولد مااباه وإذا بنت أباها 
حمدان : ليش يعني ؟؟
مبارك : لاني انا ريال البيت وما ابغي ريايل غيري 
حمدان : ههههههههههه لا ماما يابت حصة 
مبارك : هي هي هي (وتم يناقز) وبعدين صد على خاله وقال : يالله بنلوح عند ماما
حمدان وهو يكلم نورة : يالله يا بنت عمي ازقري اختج بنروح المستشفى 
نورة : شهد محد راحت عند ربيعتها 
حمدان : خلاص عيل اتصلي فيها وخليها تينا المستشفى 
نورة : إن شاء الله 
وتروح تتصل في شهد اللي كانت قريبة من الشاليه وغالقة تلفونها لأنها ما تبغي تسمع صوت حد إلا لما تتطمن على اخوها .. قالت نورة حق حمدان إنه تلفون شهد مغلق ولبست عباتها وراحوا صوب ميرة ومحمد في المستشفى .. وهناك طبعا منعوا أي حد يدخل على ميرة إلا محمد 
وقف محمد عند راس ميرة ودمعت عينه ما يدري ليش حاس إنه بيفقدها وبدت دموعه تنزل لا إراديا وفتحت ميرة عيونها وشافت ريلها يصيح 
ميرة بصعوبة : شو فيك حبيبي ممكن أعرف سبب هالدموع 
محمد ابتسم لها وحبها على راسها وقال : مبروك عليج حصة يا ام مبارك
ميرة : ما اوصيك على عيالي يا محمد 
محمد: ميرة لو سمحتي أنا مب مستحمل عمري فلو سمحتي ماله داعي كلام سخيف 
ميرة ابتسمت كانت تدري بمدى خوف محمد عليها : محمد إذا مت بتتزوج غيري 
محمد ويسوي عمره معصب : وبعدين يعني .. هيه بتزوج هذا شرع الله وما بكون أول واحد تموت حرمته 
ميره : انزين أنا براويك يالدب وبعد تقولها جدامي عيل انا يالسه عله على جبدك 
محمد : أحلى عله في حياتي 
ميره تضحك بصعوبة 
محمد : لا خلاني الرب من هذي الضحكة 
ميرة : يالله بس عاد لا تدلعني وايد تراني بركب على راسك 
محمد : من زمان إنتي راكبه هههههههههه يالله بسج من الدلع امج برع هلكت من الصياح 
ميرة : وحليلها أماية ما لحقت تتهنى بردة حمدان 
محمد : لا بتتهنى بردتج لبيتج سالمة غانمة وبزواج حمدان من نواري 
ميرة : آمين 
محمد : غناتي انا طالع بيب اغراضج تبين شيء 
ميرة : حط بالك على نفسك يا بو مبارك 
محمد يبتسم لها ويطلع .. ميرة حياته اللي عايش عشانها محمد كان راعي بنات قبل لا يتزوج وكان لعاب وايد وما كان سعرف ميرة ولا حتى يزور بيت عمه بس مرة من المرات كان يكلم وحدة متعرف عليها ومرقمنا في السوق وطايح فيها مغازل على التلفون .. وميرة كانت يايه بيتهم عشان تقعد ويا نورة وشافته بالصدفة وهو كانت معطنها ظهره وعرفت إنه يكلم وحدة من الكلام (الريال رومنسي زيادة عن اللزوم )والريال كان مندمج ولا حاس باللي وراه .. وفجأة صد وشافها وسكر التلفون في ويه ربيعته .. فواجعته وقالتله هذا حرام وعطته محاظرة طويله عريضة .. ابتسم محمد لما تذكر الموقف.. هاك اليوم تلوم منها وايد وسار واستسمح منها ما كان يدري ليش بس وعدها إنه تكون آخر مرة وتفآجا بعدها بيومين أمه تقوله بخطبلك بنت عمك وهو ابدا ما اعترض وفعلا قوى علاقته بربه وبطل الخرابيط اللي كان عايش فيها .. تنهد محمد وهو يطلع من القسم ودعا ربه مليون مرة إنه يحفظ أم عياله من كل شر 
وفي الجهة الثانية كان في قلب ما يعرف عن الفرحانين في الدنيا كانت عيونه تسيل دم .. شهد وصلت الشاليه وبدت تمشي شوي شوي ما خلت السواق ينزل معاها ولا حتى الخدامه.. قلبها كان يدق بسرعة ويوم وصلت عند باب الشاليه فتحت تلفونها واتصلت في منصور 
شهد بصوت مخنوق : ألو منصور 
منصور بخوف : هلا شهد وينج ليش تأخرتي 
شهد : أنا عند باب الشاليه في حد داخل 
منصور بتردد : لا ما فيه حد أنا طلعت من يوم اتصلت فيج 
شهد : وسلطان وين ؟؟
منصور: في الغرفة اللي عند عند الحمام مافيه غيرها 
شهد : والباب مفتوح 
منصور : هيه 
شهد : خلاص أنا بدخل ألحين 
منصور : أقول شهد فيه حد معاج 
شهد مستغربة من السؤال : لا ليش 
منصور : هاه لا بس خفت يستوي عليج شيء إذا كنتي بروحج 
شهد : لا لا تخاف أنا قوية وعن عشر ريايل (وهي من داخل بتموت من الخوف)
منصور : اوكي خلاص الوالدة تزقرني باي 
وتسكر شهد التلفون وتفتح الباب .. الشاليه كان بارد والليتات مسكرة قربت من الحجرة وفتحت الباب ودخلت بس ما شافت حد على الشبريه تقدمت شوي وفجأة تسكر الباب لفت تشوف منو اللي سكر الباب وهنيه انصعقت ..
يا ترى منو اللي ورا الباب .. وشو بيصير على شهد .. وين سلطان المختفي ؟؟ أكيد هذي الاحداث مكتوبه في الجزء العاشر انتظروني ..
أدري قلتلكم بتلاقون سلطان في الجزء التاسع .. 
بس برايه فكروا أكثر وييييييييييين ممكن يكون ؟؟
وهل فعلا بااااااااااااااااع أخته .. غناة روحه ..


الجزء العاشر 
لفت شهد عشان تشوف منو اللي صك الباب .. لقت واحد ملامحه غريبة وأول مرة تشوفه بدا الخوف يسري في جسم شهد وبدتت تتكلم
شهد : منو .. منو إنت..إنته؟؟؟ 
منصور : لحظة بتعرفين أنا منو (ورفع التلفون واتصل على رقمها ))
شهد كأنه حد صفعها : م..من..منصو..ر 
منصور : هههههه هيه منصور فيها شيء 
شهد : وشو تبغي مني وليش يايبني هنيه ؟؟؟ وين سلطان 
منصور : اهدي حبيبتي تصدقين سلطان خير علينا في كل الحالات موجود أو مو موجود
شهد : إي إنته شو تخربط شو تقول .. سلطان وين وشو فيه 
منصور : لا ولا شيء بس توه خذوه خالد وعلي عشان يأدون الواجب .. على فكرة ترا أخوج مب أول واحد ..... (وسكت شوي ) أقول ألحين خلينا نستانس بعدين بقولج كل شيء تبينه 
(وتقرب منها شوي )
شهد : لا تتقرب يالنذل ولا ترا بتصل في أخوي 
منصور: ههههههه يالله اتصلي بشوف (ويتقرب منها وفجاة ينفتح الباب بقو بس منصور ما صد على الباب لأنه يدري إنه خالد )
منصور : ادخل خالد تراها من الصبح واصلة 
اللي دخل : يالنذل يالجبان 
منصور وهو يصد لأنه عرف إنه هذا مب صوت خالد واستغرب لما شاف الريال : إيه إنته منو وشو تبى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!

----------


## أسرار الليل

شهد : مه ..ن.. مهند 
مهند : هيه مهند ولا تبين أشوفج تكلمين واحد وعقب تاخذين منه مواصفات بيته وتروحيله وأسكت ولا بعد يا ريت بيت إلا شاليه حقير 
شهد : أنا .. أنا كنت أدور سل .. طان 
مهند : بس اسكتي ما أبغي اسمع صوت واطلعي السيارة وعلى البيت على طول 
منصور : إي إنته شو تبا هذي مرتي ..
مهند : مرتك في عينك يالحيوان 
منصور : وأخوها سلطان تقدر تتصل فيه وتسأله 
مهند وشهد إنصعقوا معقولة .. معقولة سلطان يوصل هذي النذاله ويبيع إخته 
مهند : إنته شو تقول 
منصور : يالله يالله اطلع برع 
شهد وريولها خلاص ما كانت شايلتنها : مهند دخيلك لا تخليني (وبدت تصيح)
منصور تجدم ومسك مهند من كندورته :بتطلع برع ولا ....
مهند : يالله بشوفك شو بتسوي 
منصور وبعده ماسك مهند وبإيده الثانية طلع سجينة صغيرة من مخبى البنطلون : ولا هذي في صدرك 
شهد : منصوووووووووووووور لااااااااااااااااا 
منصور : عيل قوليله يفارج عن ويهي 
وهنيه انتهز مهند الفرصة ودز منصور وخوز يده وفعلا بدوا يتضاربون 
شهد : بس .. دخيلكم بس (وهي تصيح)
وبما أن منصور في إيده السجينه قدر يضبها في إيد مهند ومهند بدا ينزف لكنه ما وقف عن الضرابة ..شهد ما قدرت تستحمل اللي يصير جدامها كانت بتموت من الخوف على مهند .. وفجأة سمعوا الثلاثة إنه البيبان تتفتح وفي حد دخل الشاليه بس مهند ومنصور ما وقفوا (منصور استانس اكيد هذيل ربعه وبيخلصونه من هذي الورطة لكن ...)
الضابط : امسكوهم وفجوهم عن بعض 
وفعلا الشرطة اللي مع الضابط مسكوهم وطلبوا الإسعاف حق مهند لأنه الجرح في إيده زاد وايد 
الظابط يكلمهم الثلاثة : انتوا الأثنين بتروحون معاي أما المجروح بيروح المستشفى وبعدين بيلحقنا 
شهد : لا أرجوك يا حضرة الضابط أنا مرته ولازم أكون وياه 
منصور وكأنه حد صب عليه ماي بارد .. معقوله هذا ريلها 
الضابط : انزين خلاص تقدرين تروحين معاه 
وتوصل سيارة الإسعاف .. وياخذون مهند وفجأة تصد شهد على الضابط : لو سمحت ما تعرفون شيء عن أخوي سلطان 
الضابط : شو اسمه الكامل 
شهد : سلطان مبارك محمد 
الضابط نزل راسه : لا أختي .. بنشوف إن شاء الله .. بس إنتي روحي المستشفى ويا ريلج ألحين 
شهد وهي تطلع : إن شاء الله 
وفي سيارة الإسعاف مهند كان يحس بألم فظيع وكان مغمض عيونه .. فعلا كان متضايق عشان شهد ليش كذبت عليه كيف كانت تكلم منصور وهي على ذمته وشهد كانت عنداله ميته من الصياح عليه وعلى أخوها اللي ضنت إنه باعها على ربعه النذالا
ووصلوا المستشفى .. وهناك دخلوا مهند ودخلت معاهم شهد بس محمد كان توه طالع فاصدم فيها وطبعا هو ماشاف مهند لأنه دخلوه على حماله بس انتبه لشهد وهي بعد استغربت لوجود أخوها .. وطبعا عيونها كانت محمرة من الصياح 
محمد : شهود ليش تأخرتي وشو بلاج تصيحين ميرة ما فيها شيء 
شهد بإستغراب : ميرة .؟؟ ليش شو فيها 
محمد يضحك على أخته : شهود إنتي الظاهر مضيعة ميرة ربت ويابت حصوص اللي تترينها من زمان
شهد وتحاول تبتسم : والله .. مبروك يا أخويه 
محمد : الله يبارك فيج .. بس تعالي إنتي منو يابج المستشفى 
شهد : في سيارة الإسعاف 
محمد بإستغراب : ليش أبويه فيه شيء (لأنه الكل كان موجود عند ميرة إلا ابو محمد)
شهد : لا بس مهند متعور وأنا يايه وياه وترد تصيح 
محمد : مهند .. شو فيه ارمسي وليش متعور وإنتي كيف عرفتي
شهد : بعدين يا اخويه بتعرف بس ألحين دخيلك كلمهم وسو الإجراءات
محمد : خلاص إنتي سيري وأنا بسوي كل الإجراءات 
شهد : وأول ما ينش مهند بمر على ميرة 
محمد : خير إن شاء الله 
محمد يتوجه للإستقبال يكمل باقي إجراءات ميرة ويشوف غرفه حق مهند ويعرف شو السالفة وفي نفس الوقت الملازم سعيد كان عند الإستقبال 
الملازم سعيد : لو سمحتي أختي سجلي عندج .. حالة وفاة عند شاطئ البحر 
الموظفة : السبب حضرة الملازم 
الملازم سعيد : المخدارات .. جرعة زايدة من المخدرات 
محمد كان واقف ويسمع ويقول في خاطره : الله ياخذ اللي كان السبب ضيعوا شبابنا 
الموظفة : ما تعرفتوا على الجثة يعني الإسم أو حتى رقم تلفون 
الملازم سعيد : هذي البطاقة وخذي منها البيانات أتوقع الإسم 
سلطان مبارك محمد 
سلطان مبارك محمد 
سلطان مبارك محمد 
ظل محمد يردد الإسم وكأنه يعرفه .. سلطان هذا أسم أخويه بس أنا أخويه ماله خص في المخدرات أنا أخويه أشرف إنسان في العالم مستحيل .. مستحيل .. 
الموظفة : لو سمحت أخوي .. لو سمحت 
محمد : نعم 
الموظفة : أي خدمة 
محمد ما يدري ليش كان حاس إنه مخنوق : ممكن أشوف البطاقة اللي عطاج ياها الملازم قبل شوي 
الموظفة : آسفة يا اخوي هذي أشياء خاصة (تحسبته صحفي بيكتب عن الحالة ولا شيء)
محمد وهو يطلع بطاقته : انزين دخيلج شوفي وطابقي بين الإسمين لأنه أنا اخوي أسمه سلطان مبارك محمد .. وهو مختفي من يومين 
الموظفة : عطني البطاقة 
محمد : تفضلي 
الموظفة تقوم من مكانها وتطلع : حضرة الملازم لو سمحت ممكن دقيقة 
الملازم سعيد يرجع : نعم 
الموظفه : الاخ هذا أخو سلطان اللي كانت جثته واصلة قبل شوي 
محمد دارت به الدنيا .. سلطان مات لا مستحيل ومات بالمخدرات لا لا 
محمد : إختي إنتي متأكدة 
الموظفة : حسب المعلومات الموجودة فأنا متأكدة 
الملازم سعيد : تفضل أخوي معاي علشان تتأكد 
ويمشي محمد ورا سعيد وهو ما يعرف وين رايح وهل فعلا اللي سمعه صدق ولا هو قاعد يحلم !!
الملازم سعيد : تفضل أخوي 
محمد بعد ما انتبه : نعم أخوي 
الملازم سعيد يرفع الشرشف عن ويه سلطان : هذا أخوك 
محمد كان يتأمل ويه سلطان .. هذا اخويه .. ولد أمي وأبوي .. انزين ليش ما يتحرك .. شو فيه ليش ويه متغيير .. 
محمد : سلطان أخوووووووووووووووووووويه 
وطاح على جثة أخوه وتم يصيح ومسكة الملازم سعيد وخذه علشان يكمل الإجراءات .. 
آه يا دنيا ليش تسوين فيني شذي ولد عمي يرجع اليوم وهو بالجهاز ومرتي بين الحيا والموت وريل أختي مجروح والدم يسيل منه وأخوي .. أخوي مات .. ليش يا دنيا ليش 
الملازم سعيد : أخوي أخوك كان متوفي أثر جرعة زايدة من المخدر هو ما يستحملها 
محمد : ..................
الملازم سعيد : وكانت دورية عند البحر في نفس الوقت اللي كانوا فيه ربعه واصلين عشان ينزلونه وفعلا قدر الله وصدناهم والأولاد ألحين في المركز .. 
محمد كان ساكت ما كان يدري شو يسوي .. كيف بيخبر أمه وأبوه .. وحمدان اللي لازم ما ينصدم أبدا لأنه قلبه ما يتحمل ونورة وشهد اللي يموتون في التراب اللي يمشي عليه سلطان ولا مهند اللي طايح وما أقدر أرمسه .. آآآآآآآآآخ يا دنيا شو أسوي 
محمد : في أي إجراءات ثانية يا اخوي 
الملازم سعيد : لا خلاص تقدر تستلم الجثة ألحين بما إنك وقعت على أوراق الإستلام والله يكون في عونكم 
محمد تذكر إنه مرته تترياه عشان أغراضها .. وأخته تتريا رجعته يا ربي وين أروح .. اتصل في ميرة ولا تصل في شهد .. لا محمد بيستحمل وبعدين ميرة بعدها في العناية .. بس ماكان يدري إنها عدت عن مرحلة الخطر وكانت الساعة 9 فالليل 
ميرة نقلوها غرفة بس كانت بعدها تعبانة شوي وكانت أمها وعمتها ونورة وحمدان موجودين عندها 
ميرة : محمد من طلع من المغرب ما اتصل 
أم حمدان : الغايب حجته معاه يا بنتي 
أم محمد تكلم نورة : وأختج وين يا بنتي 
نورة : اتصلت فيها بس تلفونها مغلق 
أم محمد: اتصلي فيها مرة ثانية 
نورة : إن شاء الله أماية 
نورة تتصل في شهد 
نورة : ألو السلام عليكم 
شهد ميته من الصياح : وعليكم السلام 
نورة : شهود شو فيج 
شهد : ولا شيء وهنيه تسحب أسما التلفون عنها .. لأنه شهد أول ما وصلت اتصلت في أم مهند وأخته عشان يون 
أسما بصوت حزين : هلا نورة .. 
نورة : أهلين أسماء 
أسما : مبروك ما ياكم 
نورة : الله يبارك في حياتكم إلا إنتوا وين 
أسما : الله يعافيج إحنا في المستشفى 
نورة بدت علامات الخوف على وييها : ليش عسى ما شر 
أسما : مهند متعور شوي وشهد هنيه ويانا لا تخافون عليها 
نورة : ما تشوفون شر خلاص انزين .. بس انتوا في أي قسم 
أسما : قسم الريايل غرفة ***
نورة :خلاص بخليكم أنا ألحين 
أم محمد : عسى بنتي ما فيها شيء تكلمي يا نورة أنا من الصبح قلبي ناغزني 
نورة : لا امايه ما فيها شيء بس مهند متعور ومنومينه في المستشفى 
ميرة : ليش عسى ما شر 
نورة: والله ما ادري شو السالفة 
حمدان : خذتي رقم الحجرة 
نورة : هيه في قسم الريايل غرفة ***
حمدان : خلاص أنا بقوم بشوفه ونص ساعة وبنطلع 
أم حمدان : لا أنا بتم عند بنتي ما بتحرك
حمدان : أماية إنتي روحج تعبانة ما ترومين على يلسة المستشفى 
ميرة : صدقه حمدان إنتي لازم تروحين وياه وأنا ما فيني إلا العافية 
حمدان : نورة إنتي او شهد وحدة منكم بتم عند ميرة 
نورة : إن شاء الله 
حمدان : يالله أنا أترخص 
أم محمد : في حفظ الله يا ولدي وسلم عليهم وقولهم بنمر عليهم باجر 
حمدان : يبلغ عموتي 
ويطلع حمدان يتجه حجرة مهند وهناك كان عبيد توه واصل عشان ياخذ أسما وأمها شهد كانت بتم بس كان لازم تطلع وارتاحت لما حمدان وصل 
شهد : حمدان دخيلك إذا نش اتصل فيني على طول 
حمدان : ولا يهمج يا بنت العم وبخليه يكلمج بعد .. وبعد هذا ما أدري ليش حاط دوبه دوب اليهال يتضارب وياهم 
أسما : فديتك يا أخوي يعله فيني ولا فيج 
عبيد : أفا يا اسما لا تدعين على عمرج أخوج مافيه شيء وقومي يالله خالتي تعبانة ولازم ترد البيت 
أم مهند : لا ولدي مستحيل اخليه 
عبيد : ولدج ريال وهو اصلا ما بيرضى تمين هنيه 
أسما : يالله أمايه خلينا نقوم يلستنا ما فيها فايد 
وهني تطلع شهد تتجه الحجرة اللي فيها مرت اخوها ويطلعون عبيد واسما وأم مهند ومحد في الحجرة غير حمدان ومهند 
مهند فتح عيونه وتنهد 
حمدان : إنته واعي 
مهند : هيه واعي 
حمدان : عيل ليش ما رمست أمك وخواتك وشهد ما تشوفهم كيف بيموتون من الخوف عليك 
مهند : ما ابغي اكلم حد 
حمدان : شو فيك وأنا أخوك 
مهند يحس بالم فظيع في إيده : لا ما فيني شيء 
حمدان : وممكن اعرف سبب الحادث 
مهند : متضارب ويا يهال مثل ما قلت 
حمدان : ما اصدق انا قلت شي عشان اريحهم 
مهند : شو تباني اقولك يا حمدان .. انته روحك حالتك حاله 
حمدان : قول يا مهند طلع اللي في قلبك 
مهند : آآآآآآآآآآخ 
وخذ حمدان التلفون وبدا يدق على الأرقام 
مهند : بتتصل في منوه 
حمدان : في مرتك اطمنها 
مهند بحزم : لا 
حمدان : هي موصتني 
مهند : وأنا قلت لا 
حمدان : عيل بتقولي اللي صار 
مهند : انزين بقولك وإنته أحكم بنفسك 
وبدا مهند يقول حق حمدان اللي اتستوا بس بهدوء عشان حمدان ما يتأثر .. كيف ما بيتأثر وأنا الصاحي حسيت قلبي بيتقطع .. حمدان انصعق ما صدق شهد بنت عمه تسوي شي مستحيل .. كل العالم يسونها إلا شهد .. لكن ما رد على مهند وخلاه يكمل كلامه لين الآخر
وفي طرف ثاني في المستشفى كانت شهد في عالم ثاني والدموع تسيل منها غصبن عنها .. أنا السبب .. مهند أكيد كرهني اكيد ما بيغيني .. وهل صدق أخوي باعني بها الطريقة الرخيصة .. آخ يا زمن .. آخ يا دنيا ما لحقت أفرح شوي إلا انجلبتي علي مرة ثانية يا ترى شو بعد بيستوي .. 
وتوصل عند حجرة ميرة 
شهد : السلام عليكم 
الكل : وعليكم السلام والرحمة 
شهد تسلم على ميرة : مبروك ما ياج الغالية 
ميرة : الله يبارك فيج حبيبتي 
أم محمد : بشري يا بنتي إن شاء الله مهند ألحين أحسن
شهد : الحمدلله 
نورة : الله على الحب ما نقدر 
شهد تكلم ميرة : ميرة أنا اليوم بتم عندج 
نورة : لا إنتي روحي البيت شوفي حالتج كيف 
شهد بعصبية : أنا يانورة .. لو سمحت أنا 
نورة أحست إنه أخته وايد متأثرة ما تنلام هذا مهند : خلاص على راحتج 
(وفي غرفة مهند )
مهند : وهذي كل السالفة 
حمدان : والله ما ادري شو أقولك يا اخوي .. بصراحة مستحيل شهد تخونك يا مهند مب لأنك مهند لا .. لانه شهد إنسانة ما في أشرف منها 
مهند : يا حمدان أنا حبيت شهد من كل قلبي بس ما أدري هل حبي بيشفع لها ولا لا 
حمدان : بس البنت أكيد كانت تظن بتشوف أخوها وهي كانت خايفة عليه
مهند : و شو دراك يمكن كانت سايرة برغبتها .. وبعدين وما خافت على نفسها .. إذا انا مارحت هناك شو كان راح يصير 
حمدان : مهند أرجوك ما أرضاها على بنت عمي (سكت شوي وبعدين كمل ) بس تعال بسالك منو اللي اتصل في الشرطة 
مهند : والله ما أدري بس يو في وقتهم ولا أنا كنت رحت فيها 
حمدان : مهند إنته ربيعي وشهد بنت عمي وكلكم غالين عندي .. فكر عدل قبل ما تسوي أي شيء 
مهند : ما أعرف الالم اللي في قلبي اكثر من اللي في ايدي يا حمدان 
حمدان : إنته لازم تقعد معاها (ويرن تلفون حمدان وكانت نورة تقوله إنه الساعة 9 ونص ومبارك تعبان بيرقد والعيايز بعد بيردون البيت )
حمدان : أنا أترخص ألحين وبرد لك باجر 
مهند : تعبتك وياي 
حمدان : اسكت بس ما أبغي أسمع هذي المصاخة 
مهند : هههههه
حمدان : هي شي أضحك شوي .. يالله فمان الله 
مهند : في مان الكريم 
محمد من خلص الإجراءات طلع من المستشفى .. ركب سيارته دارت فيه الدنيا .. حس إنهن مشلول ما عرف شو يسوي .. ما قدر يسوي شيء .. ووصل البحر .. نزل ويلس على صخرة وتم يصيح .. بس كان لازم يتخذ قراره بسرعة..قرر يتصل في مهند بس اتذكر إنه في المستشفى وإنه حتى ما سأل عنه .. كيف يقدر يسأل عن حد وأخوه راح ..وسأل نفسه .. وين أروح يا ربي ابوي ألحين بيطلع من الشركة وبيروح البيت وامي اكيد ردت ويا حمدان وشهد ونورة كيف بخبرهم إنه سلطان مات .. سلطان مات 

فعلا .. كيف محمد بيخبرهم وشو ردة فعلهم .. ؟؟؟!! هذا اللي بنعرفه في الجزء الياي ..


الجزء الحادي عشر 
محمد بعد ما مرت ربع ساعة قرر يتصل في أبوه .. 
محمد : ألو منى عطيني الوالد بسرعة 
السكرتيرة : لحظة .. مين أقوله 
محمد : أنا محمد 
السكرتيرة : خير استاز محمد شو في صوتك 
محمد بعصبية : منى قلت عطيني ابوي
السكرتيرة : لحظة بس ..
وتحول المكالمة مكتب بو محمد 
أبو محمد : السلام عليكم 
محمد بصوت مبحوح : وعليكم السلام .. ابويه لا تطلع من المكتب عشر دقايق وبكون عندك 
أبو محمد : خير يا ولدي صوتك شو فيه .. ام مبارك فيها شيء 
محمد : لا يا بويه الكل بخير بس أنا ابغيك بعيد عن البيت 
أبو محمد : خلاص لا تبطي أنا أترياك 
محمد : مسافة الطريق يا بويه 
وصل محمد الشركة الدوام خلاص كان مخلص بس أبو محمد كان يتريا ولده ووصل محمد عند باب المكتب وقبل ما يدخل نزلت دمعه من عيونه ما قدر ييودها ..
أبو محمد : هلا يا ولدي خوفتني عليك شو فيك 
محمد : أبويه 
أبو محمد : لبيه 
محمد : س ... سلط ... ان 
أبو محمد وبدا الخوف يسري في عروقه ..وقف وكمل : خير يا ولدي شو فيه أخوك 
محمد : أبويه إنته ريال مؤمن .. ولازم تفهمني يا بويه لازم تفهم إنه سلطان راح يا بويه سلطان راح 
أبو محمد استند على كرسيه ويلس : إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون وبدا يصيح بهدوء 
كان ابو محمد معروف بالطيبة والرزانة وطول البال بس هذا ولده دموعه من زمان ما نزلن بس اليوم لازم بينزلنهن وغصبن عنه ولد راح .. ولده خلاص ما بيشوفه ما كلم محمد عطا نفسه دقيقة يفكر فيها باللي سمعه .. ما بيسأل ليش ومتى .. بس يبغي يستوعب إنه ولده خلاص راح وما بيرجع مرة ثانية 
محمد كان واقف يشوف أبوه والوقار اللي فيه لو واحد ثاني كان ممكن يصرخ عليه او حتى يمد إيده لكنه إكتفى بكلمتين .. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
أبو محمد حس بالضيق ياكل قلبه ومثله مثل أي واحد يحب ضناه لازم يسأل ولي ليش راح .. ما كان فيه شيء .. ليش راح : ليش يا محمد .. ومنو اللي قالك ؟؟
محمد ما قدر يستحمل دموع ابوه وطاح في حضنه مثل الياهل ما جنه ريال وأبو عيال وعمره 29 سنه .. كان محتاج لحضن أبوه .. أخوه الوحيد راح وراح بالمخدرات .. ليش .. الكل كان مهتم فيه ليش سلطان سوى شي 
محمد وهو يمث دموعه : أبويه اليوم بالصدفة أنا كنت في المستشفى ولقيتهم يا يبين جثة وعرفت عقب إستفسار إنه اخويه 
أبو محمد : حادث سيارة 
محمد وهو كان حاس بالخوف : لا 
أبو محمد : قول يا ولدي 
محمد : مخدرات يا أبويه مخدرات .. وصرخ بأعلى صوته سلطان راح 
هنيه بدت ضربات قلب بو محمد تزيد وتزيد صح حاول يصبر لما سمع إنه ولده مات لكن مخدرات ليش يا سلطان تسود ويهي ليش وإنته كنت رافعنه وإنته حي .. ليش يا سلطان .. بو محمد ما قدر يستحمل أكثر والضغط ارتفع عنده وطاح 
محمد : ابويه رد عليه دخيلك رد علي لا تخليني بروحي أرجوك 
ومدد أبوه على الكنبة اللي في المكتب وزقر البواب عشان يساعده إنه يركب ابوه السيارة .. وكان محمد يطير عشان يوصل المستشفى واتصل فيهم عشان يجهزون حد عند الطوارئ يستقبلون ابوه قبل ما يوصل محمد المستشفى بدقايق كان حمدان طالع من المستشفى ويا امه ومرت عمه ونورة ومبارك .. محمد ما اتصل في حمدان لأنه مستحيل يستحمل أي من الصدمتين لا موت سلطان ولا طيحه عمه اللي في حسبه أبوه .. 
وصل محمد المستشفى ودخلوا ابوه وفعلا كان الضغط مرتفع عنده وايد وعقب ربع ساعة 
الدكتور : لو سمحت إنته شو بتصيروله
محمد : أنا ولده يا دكتور 
الدكتور : لا اطمن يا بني الضغط ارتفع عنده شويه وهو محتاج راحة ربع ساعة ويصحى وتقدر تاخذه البيت 
محمد : مشكور يا دكتور 
الدكتور : ولو هذا واجبنا يابني 
وهنيه محمد تذكر ميرة اللي طلع من عندها ولا اتصل لها من ذاك الوقت فقرر يتصل فيها 
وميرة كانت مستهمه عليه 
شهد : لا تخافين يا ميرة أكيد لها بالشغل 
ميرة : لا يا شهد قلبي قارصني محمد فيه شيء 
شهد : ما فيه إلا العافية بس إنتي تطمني
ويرن تلفون ميرة ..
شهد : هذا أكيد محمد 
ميرة : هيه هو هذي رنته ناوليني التلفون برد عليه 
شهد تعطيها التلفون 
ميرة : ألو هلا حبيبي وينك خوفتني عليك 
محمد : لا غناتي لا تخافين ما فيني شيء 
ميرة : عيل وينك قلت بترد عقب ساعة ولا ييت
محمد يحاول يتماسك : لا ولا شيء واحد من الربع مسوي حادث 
ميرة : وإن شاء الله الحين هو بخير 
محمد : الحمدلله .. أنا بخليج ألحين 
ميرة : انزين مع السلامة 
محمد : مع السلامة 
شهد : ها بشري شو فيه 
ميرة : والله قلبي مب مطمن يا شهد لكن يقول واحد من ربعه مسوي حادث وهو وياه 
شهد : يا ربي شو هذا اليوم (وتدمع عيونها مهند يا على بالها وسلطان بعد .. يا ترى وينك يا سلطان ؟؟)
ميرة : إلا سلطان وينه ليش ما بين اليوم ولا يا يسلم على حمدان اخويه 
شهد : والله ما ادري أنا مستهمة عليه وايد 
ميرة : إن شاء الله خير

----------


## أسرار الليل

وعند قسم الطواري في المستشفى وداخل الغرفة اللي فيها بو محمد .. كان يصيح ومب قادر يمسك نفسه ولده ضناه مات وبشوه بمخدرات .. آه يا زمن ليش تسوي فيني شذي .. آه يا زمن .. دموعي ما أذكر متى نزلت آخر مرة .. سلطان .. في شو قصرت وياك .. ليش أوامرك وطلباتك كانت مطاعة .. حس ابو محمد إنه مخنوق وايد وايد 
ويدخل محمد الغرفة ويلوي على أبوه 
أبو محمد حاول يتماسك لما تذكر زوجته وبناته : قوم يا ولدي خلنا نروح البيت 
محمد : يالله يا بويه 
وقاموا وركبوا السيارة والصمت سايد محد منهم تكلم لين ما رن تلفون محمد 
محمد : هلا أماية 
أم محمد كانت تصيح : محمد أبوك ما ادري وينه ما رد لين ألحين ومبايله مغلق وأنا قلبي قارصني روح دور على أبوك يا ولدي 
محمد : أمايه هدي .. أبويه ما فيه شيء وهاذو ويايه 
أم محمد تمسح دموعها : وياك .. ليش أنتوا وين 
محمد : أبوي اصر يشوف حصة ووديته المستشفى وألحين إحنا في الدرب ياينكم 
أم محمد : لا تتحيرون يا ولدي كافي سلطان اللي ما شفناه اليوم 
أم محمد لما طرت سلطان محمد دمعت عيونه وبدا يصيح 
أم محمد : وينك يا محمد ليش ما ترد 
محمد يحاول يعدل صوته : لا امايه ولا شيء يالله إحنا عند البيت 
أم محمد : يالله الغالي نترياكم 
محمد : مع السلامة 
أم محمد : مع السلامة 
محمد يصد صوب ابوه ويتفاجأ .. أبوه كان يدمع بهدوء ويطالع الشارع والناس 
أبو محمد : ليش شلطان سوا جذي يا ولدي .. أنا قصرت وياه بشيء 
محمد : أبويه هذا حكم الله إحنا ما نقدر نعترض ((قل لن يصيبنا إلا ما كتب الله لنا))
أبو محمد : ونعم بالله .. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
محمد : أبويه كيف بتخبر أمي ؟؟
أبو محمد : حادث .. هيه يا ولدي حادث .. أمك ما بتسحمل 
محمد : وحتى حمدان يا بويه الدكتور موصيه يبتعد عن الصدمات ترا قلبه ضعيف وما يستحمل 
دارت الدنيا على بوم محمد ليش اهله مب قادرين يذوقون طعم السعادة مع إنه كل شيء عندهم .. ليش المصايب على راسه تروح وحدة وتي غيرها .. لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله 
ويوصلون البيت .. نورة وحمدان وأمه ومرت عمه كانوا قاعدين في الصالة 
بو محمد + محمد (كان شكلهم تعبان بس حاولوا يتماسكون) : السلام عليكم 
الكل : وعليكم السلام والرحمة 
أبو محمد عقب ما يلس عند مرته ومحمد تم واقف : يا سلمى إنتي حرمة مؤمنة وراضية بقضى ربج وقسمته 
أم محمد : ونعم بالله يا مبارك .. بس شو فيك وليش هذا الكلام 
أبو محمد : الله عطانا أمانه ثقيله يا ام محمد وألحين ربج قرر ياخذ شيء من هذي الأمانه 
أم محمد : بلاك يا مبارك .. حرقت لي فؤادي .. شو فيك تكلم 
أبو محمد : البقى براسج الغالية .. سلطان عطاج عمره 
أم محمد : مبار... مبار ... مبارك .. سلطان ولديه 
أبو محمد : هيه يا سلمى سلطان أختاره ربج 
أم حمدان ونورة وحمدان الصدمة ما خلتهم يقولون ولا كلمه 
أم محمد : لا لا يا بومحمد إنته كبرت وخرفت 
محمد وحس إنه أمه خلاص بتناهار : لا يا أمايه أبوي ما خرف .. والله اختار سلطان وهذا قضاء الله وقدره ولازم ما نعترض أبدا 
وهنيه كلمات محمد كانت سجاجين في قلب أمه .. هذا ولدها حشاشة يوفها ضناها اللي تعبت عليه وربته 18 سنه وألحين يروح منها من غير حتى ما يسلم عليها يروح للابد .. ليش وأنا امك يا سلطان .. رحت ..لكن الجرح اللي في أيدي ماراح .. هيه آخر مرة شفتك فيها جرحت إيدي .. واليوم جرحت قلبي يا سلطان .. جرحت قلبي .. 
وصرخت أم محمد باعلى صوتها : لا يا سلطاااااااااااااااااااااان 
لوى عليها أبو محمد .. وهي تصيح .. نورة أغمى عليها عقب صرخة امها محمد حاول يصحيها وبعد محاولات وايد صحت ولوى عليها وتمت تصيح .. ليش يا سلطان يا اخويه .. ليش تروح .. تعال أنا فرحانة اليوم حمدان خطبني .. ليش يا سلطان أنا مسامحتك .. بس تعال .. ارجع دقايق يا سلطان ارجع دقايق .. 
حمدان كانت الصدمة قوية عليها .. صح ما شاف سلطان من زمان لكنه غالي على قلبه هذا سلطان اللي كان يتطنز عليه ويقوله دوووووووم
سلطان : أبغي اعرف كيف بتاخذ وحده كل ما قلتلها شيء خددودها يستون حمر وما تتكلم 
حمدان كان دايم يضحك عليه .. ليش يا سلطان .. ليش تروح .. تعال اوقف وياي .. أنا مريض ومحتاجك إنته واخوك .. آه وينك يا سلطان 
ومرت ليلة كئيبة على بيت بو محمد .. محد ذاق النوم .. أم محمد كانت صابرة إلا عن دموعها اللي كانت تسيل بليا حساب وأبو محمد معاها .. ريال صح لكن الريايل بشر وهذا ولده مهما سوى بيتم ولده .. 
في المستشفى شهد كانت واعية عشان تصلي الفجر وكانت مقررة تمر على مهند بعد ما تصلي وفي سجودها كانت تدعي حق اخوها .. إنه الله يشفيه (آخ يا شهد لو تعرفين إنه سلطان اليوم وعقب ساعة بالتحديد بيكون تحت التراب) 
محمد وأبوه وياهم حمدان قرروا يدفنون سلطان عقب صلاة الفجر وفعلا .. بعد صلاة الفجر كانوا في المقبرة وخوال سلطان واهله كانوا موجودين والكل كان يضن إنه سبب موته حادث سيارة .. لكن كانوا يدرون إنه الكذب ما بيستمر ولازم بيي يوم الناس بتعرف ليش مات سلطان بس المهم أمه ما تعرف 


شهد بعد الصلاة قالت حق ميرة إنها بتمر على مهند .. ميرة حاولت تمنعها وتقولها إنه الوقت مب مناسب .. و أخوانها ما بيرضون إذا عرفوا ..بس شهد كانت تدري إنه أمه بتي من الصبح وهي محتاجه تكون معاه بروحها .. محتاجة تعتذر .. محتاجه تتأسف على الغلط الكبير الي سوته ..شهد تحبه .. هيه تحبه ويحقلها إنها تحبه وتخاف عليه .. لما شافت الدم ينزل منه حست إنه دمها .. إنها هي اللي تتألم .. لازم تروح له ولو شو كان الثمن .. لأانها ما بتسامح نفسها لو خسرت مهند 
مهند هذيج الساعة كان واعي صلى ودعى ربه يلهمه الصبر والقرار الصح .. مهند كان متضايق وايد .. لدرجة إنه ما طمن حتى أمه ولا اتصل فيها .. كانت الدنيا دايرة في راسه .. بعد ما سمح حق نفسه يحب عقب سلامه .. اللي يحبها خانته .. نزلت دمعه من عيونه .. لأنه يحبها .. يحب شهد .. يا ترى شو بيسوي 
قام من على السيادة ورد مكانه
ودقت شهد الباب ما يدري ليش كان حاس إنها شهد .. غمض عيونه ..ودخلت 
شهد : مهند .. مهند 
مهند ما رد عليها كان وايد حاط في خاطره 
شهد يلست على الكرسي : فديت روحك يالغالي ما ادري بتسامحني ولا لا ..؟؟ من حقك والله بس والله ما أقدر أعيش من دونك يا مهند 
يمكن مهند ارتاح من رمستها بس بعد تم مغمض عيونه 
شهد رفعت إيدها للسماء : يا رب يا مجيب الدعاء تشفيه وتعافيه وترده لي سالم غانم من كل شر .. وتشفي أخوي سلطان وتفرح قلبي اللي ما ذاق الفرح من زمان 
مهند استغرب .. سلطان مريض .. ليش شو فيه ؟؟ بس بعد فضل إنه يسكت وما يتكلم 
شهد وقررت تقوم مهند عشان الصلاة : مهند قوم يا مهند الصلاة 
مهند فتح عيونه : نعم يا شهد 
شهد : شخبارك الحين 
مهند من غير نفس : بخير .. تبين شيء ؟؟
شهد : لا بس كنت أقولك الصلاة 
مهند بحزم : صليت ..تبين شيء ثاني 
شهد نزلت راسها حست إنه جرحها بكلامه ليش جاف وايد : لا خلاص .. حط بالك على نفسك عدل (ومشت لين الباب)
مهند : شهد 
شهد : نعم 
مهند : ممكن ما تين هني مرة ثانية 
شهد وكأنه مهند صفعها : مهند بس 
مهند: أرجوج
شهد : إن .. إن شاء الله على أمرك 
وطلعت والدموع متجمعة في عيونها .. يا ربي ليش .. ليش .. مهند عنده حق أنا الغلطانة .. بس كان غصبن عني .. والله العظيم غصبن عني .. كله كان عشان سلطان .. ماكنت أبغيهم يأذونه .. ليش يا ربي .. مكتوب علي التعاسة .. ليش ؟؟ ليييييييييييييييييييييييش ؟؟ 
محمد في هذي الأثناء طلع من المقبرة واتصل في ميرة وشهد كانت بعدها مو واصلة الحجرة 
ميرة : هلا والله بو مبارك صباح الخير 
محمد بصوت تعبان : صباح النور 
ميرة : شو فيك الغالي ؟؟
محمد : ميرة شهد عندالج ؟؟ 
ميرة : ها لا ..
محمد : ميرة .. أبغي أقولج شيء .. صح إنتي تعبانة بس لازم تساعديني مالي غيرج 
ميرة : أفا يا بومبارك قول ولا تحاتي 
وهنيه نزلت دمعه من عيون محمد .. وقالت في خاطره : من غيرج أنا ولا شيء 
ميرة : محمد وين رحت ؟؟
محمد : وياج .. ميرة سلطان أخويه 
ميرة بإستغراب : سلطان شو فيه 
محمد : سلطان عطاج عمره 
ميرة : شووووووووووووووووووووووووو إنته شو تقول 
محمد : ميرة اهدي الله يخليج أنا أعرف إنه هذا شيء ما ينقال في التلفون بس لازم تساعديني 
ميرة كانت تصيح وتعبانة صدق لكن عشان ريلها كل شيء يهون 
ميرة : أحسن الله عزاكم يالغالي 
محمد : الدوام لله .. ميرة أنا ما ابغي شهد تعرف .. روحها تحاتي مهند وإنتي حاولي تشغلينها لا تخلينها ترد البيت لين ما ايي أنا وآخذها 
ميرة : إن شاء الله .. وأمك وأبوك شو اخبارهم 
محمد : والله ما بجذب عليج .. تعبانين وايد 
ميرة كانت تصيح ودخلت شهد 
شهد : شو فيج يا ميرة 
محمد : تحذري يا ميرة 
ميرة : تعبانة تعبانة يا شهد بطني يعورني 
شهد : منو تكلمين .. أزقرلج الدكتور 
ميرة : لا النيرس توه كانت عندي وقالت هذا الألم طبيعي 
محمد اطمن إنه مرته بتقوم بالمطلوب .. فسكر عنها 
شهد وهي تحاول تتناسى اللي استوى عند مهند : وتصيحين وتتدلعين على أخويه 
ميرة كان قلبها متقطع على شهد أكثر من ما هو متقطع على سلطان 
ميرة تحاول تبتسم : إذا ما ادلعت على اخوج على منو بدلع .. بتعرسين وبتسوين اكثر مني 
شهد ابتسمت إبتسامة من ورا خاطرها وقالت بصوت ما يسمعه إلا قلبها : يا ترى لي نصيب فيك يا مهند ولا لا ؟؟ 
سؤال كان يتردد في يوفها ..
يوم كامل مر على وفاة سلطان وشهد يا غافلين لكم الله وحتى مهند كان ما يدري .. يا ترى شو ردة فعل شهد بموت اخوها .. هذا اول شيء بنعرفه في الجزء 12


الجزء الثاني عشر 
في بيت أبو محمد الحرمات من الصبح داخلين طالعين والميلس متروس ريايل .. بو محمد كان ريال معروف وطيب .. الكل يا يعزيه في ولده .. وأم محمد كانت في عالم ثاني عالم مافيه إلا سلطان .. آخ يا سلطان جرح إيدي ما برى وجرحت قلبي .. بس هذي كتبة ربي ولازم أصبر .. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
وفي الصالة أم حمدان ما فارقت سلمى (أم محمد) كانت دايما تهديها وتصبرها وفعلا أم محمد ارتاحت لوجود أم حمدان معاها في البيت .. وخف ذرة من الألم اللي ياكل قلبها وفي الصالة 
أم محمد : نورة يا بنتي خبرتوا شهد 
نورة : لا يا أمايه محمد قال محد يخبرها وهو بنفسه بيقولها اليوم عقب ما يطلع مهند من المستشفى 
أم محمد دمعت عيونها : شهد واعليه عنج يا بنتي .. كانت تموت في التراب اللي يمشي عليه سلطان .. تولهت على مناقرهم هم الإثنين .. بس وين إحنا وين هذيك الأيام .. آخ يا سلطان .. (وتبدا تصيح )
نورة : أماية دخيلج صحتج بالدنيا واللي راح ما بيرد 
أم محمد : لكن ولدي عمره ما بيروح بيتم في قلبي حي 
نورة : سلطان حي في قلوبنا كلنا يا أمايه في قلوبنا كلنا 
أم حمدان : قومي يا بنتي هاتي قلاص ماي حق امج ترا نشف ريجها من الصياح 
نورة : إن شاء الله عموتي 
أم حمدان : وقولي حق البشكارة تيب ماي حق الحرمات اللي يالسات هني 
نورة : أنا قلتلها قبل شوي وألحين بتي 
ام حمدان : بارك الله فيج يا بنتي 
نورة تقوم وتروح المطبخ 
((في المستشفى))
ميرة : ألحين الظهر وأكيد محد عند مهند روحي شوفيه 
شهد ارتبكت : ها .. لا توه اتصلت وقالتلي اسما إنها عنده هي وامها وولد خالتها 
ميرة : انزين شو رايج تروحين تزقرين السستر خلها تيب حصاني 
شهد : هيه والله .. إلا أقول ميرة ما تلاحضين شيء غريب 
ميرة : شو ؟؟
شهد : أمج وأمايه استوت الساعة 11 ومحد بين 
ميرة ارتبكت شوي بس حاولت ترد بسرعة : اوه صح أنا ما قلتلج 
شهد : شوه 
ميرة : اليوم أبوج عزم يسير العزبة وقال حق أمج تقوم تروح معاه .. وأمايه فديتها ريولها تعورها وقالت بتيني العصر 
شهد : وهذا متى قالولج ياه .. ما سمعتج ترمسين حد 
ميره : ها لا يوم انتي غفلتي قبل شوي أنا اتصلت فيهم 
شهد : ولا حتى نورة ؟؟ 
ميرة تبسم : تبين نورة تهد البيت 
شهد : اوووووووه نسيت حمدان امس واصل لا وبعد الريال مستعيل خطبها من ابويه مرة ثانيه .. حليله اخوج مستعيل 
ميرة : هيه والله يحق له يستعيل 
شهد : أنا بسير أييب حصاني 
ميرة : اوكي 
تطلع شهد من الحجرة وميرة عورها قلبها على شهد .. فعلا يا ترى شو بتسوي.. على طول تتصل في محمد اللي كان قاعد مع الريايل واول ما شاف رقم ميرة على التلفون قام وطلع برع 
محمد : ألو هلا ميرة شحالج
ميره : الحمدلله شخبارك إنته وعمتي وعمي 
محمد : مثل ما نحن .. آخ يا ميرة بموت من الغصة بعدني هب مصدق إنه سلطان راح 
ميره : استهدي بالله وخل إيمانك قوي يا بو مبارك 
محمد : ونعم بالله .. بس أمي حالتها صعبه يا ميرة 
ميره : الله يصبرها 
محمد : ها شو اخبار شهد عندج 
ميرة : الحمدلله لين ألحين ما حست بشيء ومهند بيطلع الساعة 4 العصر من المستشفى 
محمد : خلاص أنا عقب صلاة العصر بكون عندكم بس ما بطول .. عشان الريايل تارسين الميلس 
ميرة : عادي يا محمد مب مشكلة 
محمد : ما قالولج متى بيرخصونج 
ميرة : امبلا اليوم الدكتورة قالت باجر المغرب يمكن ترخصني 
محمد : على خير إن شاء الله 
وتدخل شهد 
ميرة : انزين حبيبي مبارك لا تلعوز يدوه انزين 
محمد ابتسم : انزين ماما 
ميرة : باي حبيبي 
محمد : مع السلامة (سكر محمد التلفون وحس إنه نص الهم اللي فوق راسه إنزاح .. والله إنج درة يا ميرة .. الله يعطيج الصحة والعافية ))
شهد : فديته بروك تولهت عليه من يومين ما شفته (وشافت جدامها شريط أمس .. اليوم الكئيب اللي في حياتها ))
ميرة : ملعوز نورة وامايه في البيت 
شهد : فديته هذا حلاوة البيت 
ميرة : عطيني الدبه اللي تعبتني هذي 
شهد : حرام عليج .. هذي عسل طالعة على اخوي 
ميرة : السبال في عين أمه غزال 
شهد : أنا أراويج إن ما خبرت عليج محمد 
ميرة : لا دخيلج ما فينا على زعله 
شهد تحاول تنسى الهم اللي فيها باي طريقه : ههههههههههههههه
((وفي غرفة مهند))
أسما : بس عاد يالدلوع قوم خلنا نطلع 
مهند : أنا لو بيدي جان طلعت ألحين ما أدري هذي الساعتين ما أدري الثلاث شو بتسوي 
عبيد : لا أنا سألت الدكتور وقال لين ما يخلص المغذي اللي في إيدك يباله ساعتين 
أم مهند : الله يعافيك يا ولدي .. إلا وين شهد عنك اليوم ؟؟
مهند تغير ويهه : ها .. لا امايه أصلا شهد من الصبح هنيه لكن توها قبل ما تدخلون راحت عند مرت أخوها 
أم مهند : هي والله لازم نقوم نشوف بنت حميد ونسلم عليها 
أسما : هي يالله أمايه قومي أنا خاطري أشوف بنتها الصوص 
وقاموا وسارت أسما صوب مهند وهمست في أذنه : ياللواص .. شهد كانت هنيه.. ترى الكذب يمشي على امك مب علي 
وطلعوا سايرين صوب حجرة ميرة ووصلوا عند الحجرة 
أم مهند + أسما : السلام عليكم 
ميرة + شهد : وعليكم السلام 
أم مهند : مبروك ما ياج يا بنتي 
ميرة : الله يبارك فيج عموه 
أسما : فديتها المفعوصة .. مبروك ميرة 
ميرة : هههه بنتي مفعوصة .. الله يسامحج .. الله يبارك فيج 
شهد : تو ما نورت الحجرة 
أسما : منورة بأهلها (وتروح عند شهد وتقول بصوت واطي ) :ليش مزعله مهند 
شهد : وإنتي منو قالج 
أسما : حسيت 
شهد : للأسف إحساسج طلع غلط 
أسما : متاكدة ؟؟؟!!!
شهد وقلبها يتقطع : مليون بالمية .. لأنه أنا وحبيبي عسل 
ويسولفون نص ساعة وعقب يطلعون أسما قالت حق شهد تي وياهم بس هي ما طاعت وقالت بتم عند ميرة .. بيت بو محمد مافيه شيء تغير الحزن والكآبة على حالها .. وفي نفس الوقت كانوا خايفين من ردة فعل شهد .. ومرت الساعات وصارت الساعة 4 مهند رخصوه 
وفي السيارة 
يدق مهند حق حمدان يشوفه ليش ما مر عليه : ألو هلا بو محمد وينك اليوم 
حمدان بصوت مبحوح وحزين : موجود يا اخويه 
مهند : شو فيك ؟؟
حمدان : سلطان يا مهند ..
مهند : شو فيه سلطان ؟؟
حمدان : سلطان عطاك عمره توفى أمس بحادث 
مهند : شوووووووووووووووه .. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .. وإنتوا ألحين في ميلس بو محمد صح 
حمدان : هيه 
مهند : خلاص بوصل الاهل البيت وبيكم .. بس تعال شهد ما قالت شيء 
حمدان : شهد ما تدري 
مهند : ليش 
حمدان : شهد تحب سلطان وايد وماقدروا يقولولها وهي بها الحالة وخاصة إنك في المستشفى بس محمد ألحين بيروح ييبها من المستشفى وبيخبرها في البيت 
مهند : خلاص أنا ألحين ياي 
حمدان : لا وين إنته روحك تعبان 
مهند : أفا .. يا حمدان .. هذا الواجب
حمدان : أصيل والله يا مهند 
مهند : خلاص بخليك ألحين مع السلامة
حمدان : مع السلامة 
ويصد مهند على عبيد : عبيد نزل أسماء وأمي وعقب وصلني بيت عمي مبارك 
عبيد : عسى ما شر يا ولد الخالة 
مهند : بنسير نعزيهم في سلطان ولدهم 
أم مهند : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .. سلطان ولدهم الصغير 
أسما : شووووووووووووووو .. متى صار هذا الشي تونا كنا عند شهد ما قالت 
مهند : صدق غبية .. هي ما تدري 
أسما : الله يرحمه والله إنه شهد وايد تحبه 
مهند : أدري (وفي خاطره كان يقول: والدليل إنها كانت بتضحي بعمرها عشانه)
أم مهند :لا يا ولدي عيل خلنا بنسير وياكم 
أسما : هيه صح لازم نسير هذا واجب 
عبيد : اصيلة يا بنت خالتي 
مهند : خلاص عيل خلونا نروح كلنا 
ويتجه عبيد بيت بو محمد عشان يعزونهم في سلطان
في ذاك الوقت كان محمد طالع من المسيد وساير المستشفى عشان ياخذ أخته 
((المستشفى في غرفة ميرة)) 
شهد : أقول والله تولهت على البيت المستشفى تضيق الصدر 
ميرة : شهد ليش ما سرتي عند مهند قبل ما يطلع 
شهد : ها لا ولا شيء .. ولا شيء 
ميرة : شهد لا تخبين علي إنتي من أيام وحالج مب عايبني شو فيج 
شهد حست إنها مخنوقة ولازم تتكلم : أحاتي 
ميرة : آخ يا مهند تعال وشوف 
شهد : لا ما أحاتي مهند 
ميرة بإستغراب : عيل منو ؟؟
شهد : أحاتي سلطان 
ميرة وكأنها انصفعت على ويهها : س ..سس..سلطان 
شهد : هيه سلطان ليش شو فيه 
ميرة : هالا مافي شي بس أنا أسال عن مهند 
شهد : ميرة لا تغيرين الموضوع سلطان شو فيه 
ميرة دمعت عينها غصبن عنها : والله ما فيه شيء بس محمد متضارب وياه أمس وطاردنه من البيت 
شهد : ها يعني سلطان رد البيت أمس في الليل يعني اخوي ما قص علي 
ميرة : هيه رد الفجر بس محمد كان محرج وطلع حرته فيه 
شهد : ليييييييييش .. ليش يا ميرة سلطان قرر يتوب ويرجع مثل ما كان
ميرة خلاص ما قدرت تستحمل وتمت تصيح وشهد تحاول تعرف شيء ويدخل محمد الحجرة 
محمد : بسم الله شو فيج ميرة 
شهد : ليش يا محمد ليش .. ليش 
محمد: شو سويت شو فيكم 
شهد : ليش تتضارب ويا سلطان هو خلاص قرر يتوب انا ما صدقت يرجع البيت وانته ترد تطرده وتبدا تصيح 
محمد فهم إنه هذي جذبه من ميرة : شهد قومي لمي اغراضج بنرد البيت ابغيج في موضوع مهم 
شهد خافت إنه مهند يكون قال كل شيء حق محمد فقامت بدون ولا كلمه وطلعت معاه عقب ما سلمت على ميرة وطلعت .. كانت مستغربة من أخوها شكله كان تعبان وعيونه محمرة حتى ما كلم ميرة .. يا ربي شو مستوي شو اللي صاير .. أكيد هو معصب من اللي سويته بس كل هذا كان عشان سلطان .. قطع تفكيرها لما حست إن السيارة وفقت ..رفعت راسها وشافت البحر استغربت وتمت تتامله .. وقطع لحظات تأملها صوت محمد 
محمد : شهد انزلي 
شهد : ............ (هنيه تأكدت إنه بيكلمها عن مهند وحاولت تتماسك)
محمد يلس على التراب وقالها تيلس عنداله 
محمد : شهد 
شهد : لبيه يا اخويه 
محمد : شكثر تحبين سلطان 
شهد استغربت من سؤال محمد : كثر ماي البحر اللي جدامك ويمكن أكثر 
محمد : وأنا 
ابتسمت شهد : ههه يا اخوي شو هذا السؤال ؟؟ محرج ما فيه الإستعانه بصديق 
محمد عوره قلبه على أخته الحزن في قلبها وتحاول تكابر آخ لو تدرين باللي بقوله يا شهد 
محمد : يعني أقل من سلطان 
شهد : لا وربي شاهد على كلامي .. كلكم أخواني بس هو عشان صغير يمكن احاتيه وايد .. محمد أنا ما كنت أبغي اقولك بس إنته عاقل وفاهم ولازم تساعدني 
محمد : في شو اساعدج ؟؟
شهد : تساعدني عشان سلطان يتعالج من السم اللي يتعاطاه 
محمد دمعت عينه : وإنتي شو دراج 
شهد استغربت إنه أخوها ما عصب ولا شيء : أنا .. أنا كلمني سلطان اول امس قراب الفجر واعترفلي بكل شيء وقالي إنه خلاص بيتوب وما بيرد حق هذي السوالف مرة ثانية بس هو قال إنه محتاج مساعدة وبيرد اليوم وبيقولي في شو اقدر اساعده وإنته ما عطيته فرصة وطردته .. 
شهد كانت تتكلم وما لاحظت دموع محمد اللي كانت دم مو دموع .. كان كلام أخته مثل الخنجر ينغرس في صدره ويطلعونه .. سلطان كان بيهد المخدرات لكن الله ما كتبله .. آآآه يا قلبي
محمد مسح دموعه : شهد سلطان صح اليوم الفجر كان في البيت ..بس انا ما طردته بالعكس أنا حبيته على جبينه وشليته على جتفي وتسامحت منه 
شهد وهي مب فاهمه أخوها شو يقول : وليش تتسامح منه وليش تشله على جتفك 
محمد : لأنه سلطان حب يرتاح من الدنيا وربج أختاره 
شهد ما قدرت تستوعب كلام أخوها : يعني شو ؟؟
محمد : إنتي مؤمنة بربج وقضاءه يا شهد ..سلطان راح .. سلطان راح 
شهد : .........................
محمد : شهد أماية محتاجتلنا وابويه بعد .. سلطان مات لكنه حي في قلوبنا ولو تحبينه لا تصيحينه لأنه ما يبا يتعذب .. (محمد استغرب شهد ما كانت تصيح بس كانت تشوف البحر ) 
محمد : يا شهد سلطان مات ..ادعيله بالرحمة 
شهد بصوت ثابت ولا كأنه سمع بموت حبيب : كيف مات ؟؟
محمد : حادث سيارة 
شهد : لا تجذب يا محمد قول الصدق 
محمد : بصراحة 
شهد : بكل صراحة 
محمد : كان متعاطي جرعة زيادة وجسمه ما قدر يستحمل ومات بتأثيرها 
شهد : ........................
محمد كان مذهول من ردة فعل أخته ولا دمعه نزلت من عيونها بعد ما خبرتها .. هذا والكل كان خايف إنها تنهار 
محمد : شهد قومي خلنا نرجع البيت .. ولا تفكرين تقولين حق حد ترى الكل يعرف إنه سلطان مات في حادث سيارة 
شهد : ..............................
محمد : شهد تكلمي .. 
شهد : .........................
محمد : على راحتج قومي خلينا نروح البيت 
قامت شهد بدون ما تقول أي كلمة .. وتقدم محمد وفتح باب السيارة وقفت شهد وصدت على البحر وصرخت بأعلى صوتها : سلطــــــــــــان 
ما بتكلم عن الجزء 13 .. فيه مفآجآت وايد ..اتريوني ..

يلااا ابي الردود الحلوووه ولا بزعل ولا بكملهااااا ......

----------


## fatemah

هلا اسرار الليل هلا 
مو مهمردودهم << شهالنذالة 
هم شي ردي <نذالةمرة2 هه
المهم ياحلوة نبي التكملة عاد بلا دلع 
ههه
تحياتــي
فطووووووووووووومة

----------


## أسرار الليل

هلا حبيبتي سوري الكلام ما فهمته ههههههههه
انشاء راح اكملهااااا

----------


## أسرار الليل

الجزء الثالث عشر
في بيت بو محمد في ميلس الريايل كان مهند يالس .. بس كان باين عليه إنه سرحان ..فعلا كان يفكر في شهد .. كيف بتستحمل الصدمة ..شهد تحب سلطان وايد .. مهند كان يحاتي شهد 
وفي هاي اللحظات كانت سيارة محمد عند الباب 
محمد: يالله يا شهد انزلي وهالله هالله في امايه لا تزيدينها عذاب 
شهد:.......................
محمد وبدا يفقد اعصابه : شهد وبعدين معاج ليش ما ترمسين 
شهد فتحت الباب ونزلت .. وما ردت على محمد .. واللي زاد محمد حيرة إنه من اول ما قالها الخبر ما دمعت عيونها ولا دمعة ولا قالت شيء ما سمع إلا الصرخة اللي يمكن وصلت آخر العالم .. صرخة شهد تنادي سلطان ..
نزل محمد من السيارة وسار الميلس وسلم على الريايل الموجودين وعلى مهند .. 
مهند كان حاب يسأله عن شهد بس قال خل الريايل يخفون وعقب بسأله .. 
وعند باب الصالة كانت شهد واقفة وميودة مقبض الباب .. وعقب خمس دقايق دخلت بكل هدوء 
نورة وأمها يوم شافوها قالوا أكيد محد خبرها .. بس الغريب أكثر إنه شهد تجدمت وما سلمت على الحرمات .. وعلى طول سارت عند أمها وحبتها على راسها .. وصار موقف عكسي الام صاحت وطاحت في حضن بنتها .. وشهد ما قدرت تقطع الصمت .. ما تكلمت ولا نزلت دمعه وحدة من عيونها .. 
أم محمد : شهد راح سلطان يا شهد 
شهد : ..................
أم حمدان : الدوام لله يا بنتي .. وكلنا هذا طريجنا 
نورة : شهد شو فيج 
شهد صدت على نورة وشافتها بنظرة حزن قااااااااااااااااااتل 
وصدت عن الكل وصعدت فوق .. ماراحت حجرتها .. لا راحت حجرة سلطان 
في الصاله الكل كان مندهش شوفيها هذي البنية ما فيها قلب أخوها مات .. وولادمعة نزلت من عيونها .. 
أم محمد : آه يا بنتي شو صابج
نورة : هدي يا امايه شهد ما فيها إلا العافية وصدقيني اصبري شوي وبتنزل 
أم محمد : نورة ضاع سلطان وما أبغي شهد تضيع وياه
أم حمدان : استهدي بالله يا سلمى شهد ما فيها إلا العافية 
وفي عالم ثاني كانت عايشة شهد .. دخلت حجرة أخوها .. وعقت عباتها وشيلتها .. راحت عند المسجل .. الشريط اللي حطته آخر مرة كان موجود ..شغلته وانسدحت على الشبرية .. بدون ولا كلمة ولا دمعة ..
مر اليوم وشهد ما طلعت من حجرة أخوها أم محمد كانت تحاتيها 
أم محمد : يا نورة يا محمد قوموا شوفوا اختكم من رجعت العصر لين ألحين مانزلت 
محمد : ما عليها شر يا امايه .. وتدرين الصدمة قويه عليها 
أم محمد : مب اقوى من صدمتي يا وليدي .. مب اقوى من صدمتي 
نورة : قولي لا إله إلا الله يا امايه 
أم حمدان : عيالج عندهم حق يا بنتي خليها ترتاح 
أبو محمد كان ساكت وحمدان بعد كان محترم صمت عمه اللي بمثابه أبوه .. كان يحترق من داخله ألف مرة وما يتردد في باله إلا سؤال واحد .. ليش يا سلطان .. انا شو قصرت في حقك ؟؟ سيارة واشتريتلك .. وفلوس وما قصرت عليك .. خذت الدلع كله .. هذا هو السبب .. الدلع آه يا ولدي إنته مت مرة وحدة وخليتني أنا أموت ألف مرة 
محمد : مهند روح يا حمدان ؟؟
حمدان : هيه توه طلع .. كان يبغيك بس إنته دخلت بسرعة 
أبو محمد : أصيل هذا الريال طلع من المستشفى وعلى طول يانا .. 
محمد : الله يجازيه خير 
حمدان : آمين 
والكل يقوم يروح غرفته .. نورة مرت على غرفة شهد ومالقتها وعرفت إنه اختها في غرفة سلطان .. راحت ولقت الباب مقفول .. زقرت على اختها وما ردت عليها .. راحت .. اتصلت على موبايلها بعد محد يرد .. يا ترى وينج يا شهد .. وبعد ما فقدت الامل راحت حجرتها 
محمد بدل ثيابه ومسك القرآن قرا اللي الله يسرله ياه وعقب تذكر ميرة .. اللي ما كلمها أبد وولده اللي يالس عند سميرة ربيعة ميرة الروح بالروح .. مستحيل يخلون مبارك يشوف هذا كله ففضلوا يكون هناك .. مسك التلفون واتصل براشد ريل سميرة أول 
محمد : ألو السلام عليكم
راشد : وعليكم السلام والرحمة .. هلا بو مبارك شخبارك عساك طيب 
محمد : الحمدلله يا راشد .. سلطان راح وجرحنا كلنا 
راشد : اذكر ربك يا ريال هذي كتبته 
محمد : لا إله إلا الله 
راشد : آمر يا اخوي بغيت شيء 
محمد : لا الغالي بس بغيت أنشد عن مبارك إن شاء مب ملعوزنكم 
راشد : أفا يا محمد مبارك ولدي مثل ما عبدالله ولدي 
محمد : الله يخليك .. تسلم تعبناك ويانا 
راشد : تعبكم راحة 
محمد : انزين ممكن اكلمه 
راشد : والله يا محمد أظنه راقد إنته ما تشوف الساعة كم ألحين 
محمد : هيه والله صدق .. خلاص عيل أنا باجر وأنا راد أم مبارك من المستشفى بمر آخذه 
راشد: لا يا ريال خله عندي وبعدين مبارك ياهل وأمه ألحين بتلتهي بحصة والحرمات عندكم في العزا .. خله عندنا يومين وبعدين تعال خذه .. وأصلا أم عبدالله متفقه مع أم مبارك على هذا الشيء يا محمد إنته بس إرقد وآمن 
محمد : بارك الله فيك يا أخويه بس أنا ما أبغي أكلف عليكم 
راشد : ردينا ..
محمد : لا خلاص شورك وهداية الله 
راشد : أنا بخليك ألحين .. فمان الله 
محمد : فمان الكريم 
ارتاح محمد شويه ولده بخير وعند ناس أجاويد .. حس بعمره تعبان بس لازم يكلم ميره عشان يريحها .. صدق رغم كل الالم اللي فيه حس إنه مشتاق لبسمتها اللي فارقته من أيام 
محمد : ألو السلام عليكم 
ميرة بصوت تعبان : وعليكم 
محمد خاف على مرته : شو فيج يا ميره ..ليش صوتج مبحوح
ميرة : لا يا محمد ما فيني شيء بس تعبانة شوي 
محمد : سلامات يا ام مبارك .. سلامات يالغاليه 
ميرة : الله يسلم غاليك 
محمد : وحصة شخبارها 
ميرة : والله ما أدري شو اقولك يا محمد .. البنية تعبانة 
(ما حبت تخش عليه إنه اليوم يو وقالولها إنه بنتها تعبانه وايد ولازم تتم في الحضانة أسبوع وبيرخصونها هي عادي.. وهي كانت تصيح خايفة على بنتها)
محمد : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
ميرة : لا تحاتي يا محمد اللي كاتبنه الله بيستوي 
محمد : ونعم بالله .. يا ربي شو هالمصايب اللي تتحذف علينا من كل صوب 
ميرة : استهدي بالله يا محمد وقولي شهد شو اخبارها ؟؟
محمد وحس بقلبه يعوره : والله شو أقولج .. ياميرة 
ميرة : قول 
محمد : من قلتلها وهي ساكتة ما تتكلم حتى دموعها ما نزلت .. 
ميرة : الله يكون في عونها .. 
محمد : خايف يا ميرة خايف 
ميرة : لا تخاف يالغالي .. الله كريم 
محمد : أنا بخليج ألحين وباجر الصبح بكلمج 
ميرة : أنا العصر بطلع وقالولي لازم أمر على حصة كل يوم مرتين ارضعها 
محمد : خلاص خير إن شاء الله 
ميرة : مع السلامة 
محمد : مع السلامة 
*****************************
في عالم غير عالمنا كانت عايشة صاحبة العيون الزرقاء .. شهد .. كانت في عالم ثاني .. بين ناس ثانين .. شهد كانت تتأمل كل جزء من حجرة اخوها .. هنيه تضاربنا .. وهناك ضحكنا .. وفي هاك اليوم صرقت البطاقة مالته عشان يذاكر وما يرمس في التلفون .. وطلع عنده بطاقتين غير اللي نكلمه عليها .. وعلى المكتب ياما يلسنا عشان أفهمه رياضيات .. وعند التسريحة حطيتله الهدية يوم نجح في اول ثانوي بنسبة 97% .. وهنيه على الشبريه يلست عنده يوم كان محموم ويحاتي الإمتحان اللي وراه اليوم الثاني .. وتحت الشبرية كان منخش عن أمه لما كسر المزهريه العودة في الميلس لما كان في ثاني إعدادي .. وهذي كرته اللي ما يسمح حق حد إنه يلعب فيها .. وفي هذا الدرج شهادات التقدير اللي كان يحصلهم من المدرسة وكانوا وايد .. ونصهم في الدرج الثاني .. لأانه كان متفوق .. وشهادات التقدير شويه عليه .. 
وفي طرف الحجرة كان فيه صندوق مقفول .. مستحيل حد يفتحه غير سلطان .. المفتاح وين ؟؟ محد يدري غير سلطان .. قامت شهد من على الفراش وشلت الصندوق .. حاولت تفتحه بكل هدوء .. بس ما قدرت .. وقامت وحست إنها لازم تفتحه مهما كان الثمن وبدت تدور في غرفة أخوها .. وتحت كومه ثيابه حصلت مفتاح ذهبي صغير .. معلق في ميداليه .. شافت الميدالية وكأنها شايفتنها قبل .. كان محفور عليها .. (كل سنه وإنته طيب يالغالي) .. هذي كانت هديتها له يوم ميلاده الأخير .. 
خذت المفتاح ومسكت القفل المحطوط في الصندوق .. كانت حاسه إنها لازم ما تفتحه بس كان عندها إحساس غريب إنها لازم تفتح وتشوف شو داخله .. 
انفتح الصندوق وانبهرت شهد باللي فيه .. 
كتيب مخمل متوسط بين ورد مجفف .. مكتوب عليه
يوميات سلطان بن مبارك بن محمد 
ابتسمت شهد .. سلطان يكتب يومياته.. البنات ما يسونها هذي الأيام .. بس اتذكرت أخوها غير .. حساس يحمل مشاعر راقية .. حبوب وما تنسى إنه عصبي .. وهذا أكيد خطه دايما كان يحب يشتغل بالمخمل ويكتب الآيات فوقها ..اتذكرت اللوحة اللي في حجرتها .. مكتوب عليها آية الكرسي كان اول شيء سواه سلطان .. وعشان تشجعه بروزتها وحطتها في حجرتها .. 
فتحت الكتيب وبدت تقرا .. خط أخوها كان حلو .. مرتب .. كل الصفات الحلوة فيه بس لأنه الغالي .. لانه ولد امي وأبوي 
12\10\2000 (يعني قبل ثلاث سنوات)
اليوم كان هادي وحلو .. استلمت ورقة الإمتحان .. وكنت ياب درجه كاملة .. واكيد هذا كل بفضل ربي ثم فضل شهد اللي يلست على راسي من عقب الغدى لين العشى .. صدق لوعتلي جبدي .. بس في النهاية أعرف إنها صادقة لما تقول وتمثل أونها معصب : سلطان المذاكرة هي اللي بتفيدك مب لعب الشوارع .. 
أونها .. ماتعرف تعصب .. 
أبويه اليوم خذني وياه الميلس .. لاعت جبدي من رمسة الريايل .. إلا الصفقة الفلانية والشركة العلانية .. وما وعيت إلا وأبويه يقول بنبرة حادة : سلطان قوم فشلتني .. ههه أنا من كثر الملل رقدت .. وحليله أبويه .. فشلته 
هذي اهم أحداث اليوم 
وغدا لنا عودة 
.. والله لو تدري أمايه إني واعي لين ألحين كانت ذبحتني
الساعة 12 منتصف الليل .. 
جلبت شهد الاوراق .. والإبتسامة ما فارقت ويهها .. ولا كأنه سلطان مات .. 
كانت تقرا بعمق .. هذي الكراسة فيها كل أسرار سلطان .. وحليله مرة كاتب عن محمد ومرة عن نورة ومرة عن حمدان .. لا ومرة كاتب عن ناني البشكارة .. 
9\3\2002
اليوم أنا فرحان وزعلان في نفس الوقت .. فرحان لأني طلعت الأول على المدرسة .. وأبوي فرحان فيني والبيت طايرين من الفرح .. لكن زعلان على ربيعي سالم .. أنا أبغي اساعده .. لأنه رسب في الرياضيات .. وهذا طبعا لأنه اعتمد على الغش .. 
يارب تهدي سالم .. وتنجحه في امتحان الدور الثاني 
هذي أهم أحداث اليوم وأنا تعبان برقد اليوم من وقت 
وغدا لنا عودة 
الساعة 10 مساءا
إنسان شفاف .. غير عن كل اللي في سنه .. وكأنه بنت بمشاعره اللطيفة والرقيقة .. داخله طيبة وحنيه .. لكن بعد كان من برع يبان عليه ريال وشديد .. وزادت ابتسامه شهد اللي كانت تردد في داخلها : أحبك .. أحبك يا سلطان 
الوقت كان يمضي .. وقرب اذان الفجر .. وشهد ما زالت تقرا في الكتيب .. عاهدت نفسها ما تقوم إلا وهي مخلصتنه .. وبعد شوي .. انكسر الصمت والسكوت .. انكسر كل شيء .. صفحة تمنت شهد ما تقراها .. صفحة فجرت أول البركان .. صفحة خلت شهد تسمح لعيونها .. تدمع أول دمعة .. من سمعت خبر موت سلطان وهي ساكته لكن بعد هذي الكلمات .. مستحيل تسكت .. صح التأثير ما كان وايد .. 
لكن نزلت دمعه على الكلمات .. اللي قرتهم شهد خلت المكتوب ما يبان .. 
يا ترى شو كان مكتوب في الصفحة .. وليش بس دمعه وحدة نزلت من عيونها .. شو محتوى الصفحة .. هل هو جريمة .. أم إعتراف .. أم قصة 
ياترى شو ..!!؟؟
هذا اللي بنعرفه في الجزء 14


الجزء الرابع عشر
كل المشاعر استيقضت عند شهد .. كلمات ما قدر شاعر يكتبها في يوم من الأيام .. كلمات هزت وجدانها المكسور .. 
كان التاريخ 6\6\2002م
اليوم .. صارت أختي نورة .. حرم حمدان حميد .. والله فرحتلها وايد .. لأنه حمدان ريال وينشد الظهر فيه ومحد بيسعد نورة كثره .. 
(كلمات عادية ما فيها شيء لكن ...............)








وأنا ألحين قاعد أتخيل أختي شهد .. لازم في يوم من الأيام بتفارق هذا البيت .. يا ترى كيف بيكون البيت من غيرها .. أكيد مب حلو .. شهد هي هواء هذا البيت .. آخ بشتاق لها وللضاربة معاها .. يارب ارزق شهد ريال يحميها ويصونها ويسعدها طول ما هي عايشة .. يارب لا تكدر خاطرها في يوم من الأيام وألهمني ارد جميلها لأنه ما في أغلى عنها في هالدنيا إلا أمي وأبوي .. 
شهوووود وايد بتستانس لما بتقرا كلامي .. بس حامض على بوزها .. هههههه 
هذا الكتيب أنا قررت أهديها ياه يوم عرسها وهي على الكوشه 
شهودة .. أكيد إنتي ألحين يالسة تقرين يومياتي .. ومغصصة على ريلج .. ألف مبروك يا أحلى أخت في الدنيا .. وقررت أستوي اليوم شاعر وأكتبلج شيء من خاطري 
((أهديك ..يا نور العين .. كل نجاحاتي .. اهديج أحلى أيامي .. أهديك كل كلمة كتبتها في يومياتي ))
وعلى فكرة أبغي منج وعد أول ولد تسمينه سلطان 
ومبروووووووووك يالغالية 
وهذا آخر يوم أسجل فيه يومياتي .. لأنه عقب ما أهديتج كل الحلو والمر اللي عشته ما أتوقع اكتب أكثر وخاصة إنه الإمتحانات على الأبواب .. وأبغي أرفع راسج يالغالية 
تحياتي اخوج سلطان 
12 منتص الليل 
صح شهد قرت يوميات سلطان .. لكن اللي ما يعرفه .. إنها قرتهم وهي في بيت أبوها .. وقرتهم بعد ما مات .. 
نزلت دمعة من عيون شهد .. دمعه وحدة بس كسرت السكون .. 
ارتفع صوت المؤذن .. وكان وقت صلاة الفجر ..
رجعت شهد الكتيب مكانه .. قفلت الصندوق ورجعته مكانه .. وردت المفتاح وقامت توضت وصلت الفجر .. وعقب فتحت الدرج الخاص بسلطان .. خذت صورته اللي تصورها معاها يوم ملجة نورة .. كان مبتسم وماسك ايدها .. 
حبت الصورة .. وقامت وخذتها معاها وفتحت باب الحجرة وراحت حجرتها .. 
وعلى البحر .. مع إنه الوقت فجر كان قاعد مهند .. يفكر بحال شهد .. ياربي شو أثر الصدمة عليها .. شو سوت يوم قالولها .. كان خاطره يتصل فيها .. بس ما نسى إنها جذبت عليه وكانت تكلم واحد بدون علمه .. صح كان كله عشان أخوها سلطان .. لكن بعد كان مفروض تخبرني .. أنا لازم أبتعد عنها .. شهد جرحت رجولتي .. قصت علي .. بس هي محتاجتلي لأنها في مصيبة .. وتم مهند مو عارف شو يسوي .. الصراع في نفسه قوي .. وقعد لين ما طلعت الشمس وبدا الجو يحر .. فقام ركب سيارته وقرر ما يداوم هذا اليوم .. ورن تلفونه 
أسما : ألو السلام عليكم
مهند : وعليكم السلام هلا أسماء .. خير فيه شيء 
أسما : وينك يا مهند من رحت الصلاة ما رجعت البيت 
مهند : كنت قاعد عند البحر 
أسما : تفكر بشهد صح ؟؟
مهند : لا 
أسما : جذاب 
مهند : وبعدين وياج إنتي كل ما قلتلج شيء قلتيلي جذاب 
أسما : انزين خلاص .. 
مهند : جلبي ويهج يالله 
اسما : لحظة أصبر 
مهند : نعم خير شو تبين 
أسما : أبغي اروح عند شهد 
مهند : من صباح الله 
أسما : مهند شهد أختي وحبيبتي قبل ما تصير مرتك وألحين هي محتاجتلي ومحتاجتلك فإذا إنته مستغني عنها أنا لا ..
مهند : انزين لا تعطيني محاظرة ألحين تزهبي وبي آخذج .. 
أسما : لا تتأخر 
مهند : مسافة الطريق 
في ذاك الوقت شهد كانت في غرفتها .. تتأمل الصورة .. من خلصت الصلاة وهي ماسكة صورة سلطان .. ويت نورة ودقت الباب 
نورة : شهد .. شهد .. 
شهد :.......................
نورة وهي تفتح الباب : شهد ليش ما تردين 
شهد : ..................
نورة : شهد يا بعد ناسي كلهم لا تسوين بروحج شذي .. قومي انزلي أمايه تسأل عليج وحتى أبوي ومحمد قومي يا شهد 
شهد هزت راسها حق اختها .. نورة قامت مستغربة .. شهد ليش مو راضية ترد علي .؟؟!!!!!
أم محمد : ها يانورة شو قالت أختج 
نورة : ألحين بتنزل أمايه لا تحاتين 
أبو محمد : شو كانت تسوي 
نورة : والله كانت قاعدة على الشبرية وفي إيدها صورة المرحوم 
محمد بلهفة : كانت تصيح 
نورة : لا 
محمد في خاطره : يا ترى شو صابها البنية .. ولا دمعة نزلت من عيونها 
وشافوا شهد نازلة .. من فوق 
أم محمد : تعالي يا بنتي .. تعالي يمي
شهد تروح عند أمها وتحط راسها على ريولها وتغمض عيونها 
والكل يالس مكانه ومستغرب .. 
أبو محمد : شهد .. يا بنتي يا شهد 
أم محمد : اسكت يا بو محمد البنت نامت 
فعلا شهد من حطت راسها على ريول أمها غمضت عيونها من يومين ما ذاقت طعم النوم أول أمس تفكر في مهند واللي عقبه في أخوها .. عطت نفسها راحة حتى لو خمس دقايق .. غفت على ريول أمها .. أبو محمد كان خايف على بنته بس خلاها في حظن امها وطلع ويا محمد عشان يسيرون الميلس وطلع وياهم حمدان اللي كان بايت في بيتهم هذيك الليله عشان بنات عمه ياخذون راحتهم في البيت .. 
في سيارة مهند 
أسما : بتنزل ولا لا ؟؟
مهند : شو هذا السؤال الغبي .. 
أسما : انزين ما قلت شيء لا تاكلني 
مهند : خلاص اسكتي 
أسما : مهند 
مهند بتأفف : أأفففففف نعم 
أسما : شهد ما بتنزل تشوفها 
مهند : لا 
أسما : بس من الواجب تعزيها 
مهند : شو رايج أردج البيت ..

----------


## أسرار الليل

أسما : لا خلاص بسكت .. 
مهند : يكون أحسن 
وصلوا مهند وأسما بيت بو محمد .. ودخلت أسما الصالة وشافت ربيعتها على ريول امها .. دمعت عيونها .. وسلمت على نورة وأمها وعمتها وعقب حبت شهد على جبينها .. شهد حست بأسماء ففتحت عيونها 
أسما : أحسن الله عزاج يالغالية 
شهد : تمت تطالعها بحزن بس ما تكلمت .. وقامت من حضن أمها ومسكت إيد أسما وصعدت فوق .. 
في غرفة شهد 
أسما : شهد يالغالية هذي حكمة ربج لازم ما تعترضين 
شهد كانت تطالعها بنظرات توسل .. كأنها تبغي تقول شيء بس مب قادرة 
أسما : شهد أرجوج ارحمي أمج وأبوج لا تعذبينهم كافي العذاب اللي فيهم 
شهد مسكت صورة سلطان وعطتها حق أسماء 
أسما : يا بعد عمري يا شهد .. الله كاتب إنه سلطان يروح وكلنا في يوم من الايام بنلاقي نفس المصير 
نورة تدخل عليهم 
نورة : أسما خالوه أم مهند على التلفون تبغيج وتقول ليش ما تردين على الموبايل 
أسما : اووووه نسيت الموبايل في السيارة 
نورة : انزين تعالي كلميها 
أسما : يالله يايه .. وتصد على شهد : دقايق وبرد اوكي
شهد تهز راسها حق أسما إنه اوكي 
في ميلس الريايل كان مهند قاعد مع ربيعه ناصر .. اللي كان وياه في بلجيكا وعقب ما روح ياه محمد 
محمد : مهند .. ما أوصيك حاول تطلع شهد من الحاله اللي هي فيها 
مهند بإرتباك : ها هيه إن شاء الله .. بتعدي إن شاء الله 
محمد : والله إنها غامضتني مب راضية تكلم حد .. هي لما تكلمك في التلفون عادي 
مهند : لا اصلا من أمس تلفونها مغلق (أكبر جذاب في العالم) إلا ما قلتلي كيف قلتلها 
محمد قعد يخبر مهند بكل اللي صار من وصلوا عند البحر ومهند استغرب إنه شهد ما صاحت لكن صمتها فعلا غريب .. ليش عقب ما صرخت بإسم أخوها ما رضت تكلم حد .. يا ترى شو فيج يا شهد ..
محمد : بتشوفها اليوم 
مهند : لا أكيد الحريم تارسين الصاله باجر إن شاء الله 
محمد : إن شاء الله 
كلمت أسماء أمها .. وكانت بتصعد فوق بس نورة نادتها 
نورة : أسما 
أسما : نعم 
نورة : كلمتيها 
أسما والحزن باين على وييها ..: من دخلنا الغرفة وهي ماسكة صورر سلطان وقاعدة تشوفها وألحين بصعد وبحاول اكلمها 
نورة : طمنيني يا أسماء .. 
أسما : إن شاء الله .. إلا بسالج ميرة شخبارها 
نورة : والله الحمدلله 
أسما : متى بتطلع من المستشفى 
نورة : اليوم .. بس بدون حصة 
أسما: ليش عسى ما شر 
نورة : البنت تعبانة شوي ولازم يخلونها عندهم في الحضانة على الأقل اسبوع 
أسما : ياربي .. الله يعافيها 
نورة : آمين 
أسما : وحمدان شو قلبه ألحين 
نورة : والله عايش على الجهاز يا أسما وبعده الطريق طويل جدامه
أسما : سنه وبتعدي يا نورة لا تحاتين وايد .. وخلي إيمانج بالله قوي 
نورة : ونعم بالله 
أسما : بخليج أنا ألحين وبصعد عند شهد 
نورة : الله معاج 
وتصعد أسما وتلاقي شهد نايمة على شبريتها ومغمضه عيونها .. 
يلست أسما عندالها وبدت تقرا عليها قرآن .. أسما وايد قريبة من شهد وتدري كيف تحب سلطان لكن محيرها إنها ما صاحته ابدا .. ليش يا ترى وتمت تقرا عليها لين ما فتحت شهد عيونها 
شهد ابتسمت لأسماء 
أسما : يالله غناتي قومي كلي شيء إنتي من امس ما كلتي 
شهد تحرك راسها بالرفض .. لأنها مب مشتهيه 
أسما : شو هذا بعد حاطة عمرج على السايلنت بالإشارات بس 
شهد كانت تحرك شفابفها .. وأسماء ما تسمعها .. أسماء دارت فيها الدنيا .. يا ربي شو السالفة شو صابني أنا ليش ما اسمع شهد شو تقول 
شهد تحرك شفايفها وتحاول تقول شيء لكن اسماء ما تسمع .. 
أسماء فتحت الباب وزقرت نورة .. نورة صعدت فوق بسرعة 
نورة : شو فيج يا اسما خوفتيني 
أسما والصدمة خلاص بتذبحها : نورة أنا أسمعج 
نورة ما قهمت أسما : أكيد تسمعيني شو فيج ؟؟
أسماء ما قدرت تستحمل: .. معقوووووووولة .. لا مستحيل .. مستحيل .. 
لا ياربي ليش كاتب على حبيبتي شهد الشقا .. آآآآآآآآآآآآه ليش 
نورة : أسما تكلمي شهد فيها شيء 
أسما : ش .. ش .. شهد 
نورة خوزت أسما عن الباب وشافت اختها يالسة طبيعية ما فيها شيء 
نورة : تكلمي يا أسما شو فيج 
أسما : لا يا نورة لا لا لا .. ليييييييييييش 
نورة بدت تخاف من كلام أسما : شو يا أسما ؟؟ شو هو اللي ليش 
أسما ما قدرت تستحمل .. 
وطاحت في حضن نورة وتصيح بقو .. من قلبها كانت تصيح .. 
شهدت تمت تطالعها بدون تعليق .. 
نورة : يا شهد شو فيها ربيعتج قولي 
شهد : ................
أسما : نورة .. قوليلي إني في حلم أرجوج يا نورة 
نورة : ليش يا اسماء ليش إنتي في حقيقة .. شو بلاج 
أسما : لاااااااااااااااا .. وينك يا مهند ألحق علي 
يا ترى شو فيها أسماء ليش تصيح شو اللي صار وشو تبغي من مهند .. وشو الحلم 
هذا اللي بنعرفه في الجزء 15


الجزء الخامس عشر
نورة : يا أسما ممكن تهدين شوي وأعرف شو فيج 
أسما بصوت مقطع : أسالي شهد يا نورة أسأليها 
شهد كانت تشوف كل اللي حوليها كانت تبغي تقوم وتلوي على أسما .. بس فيه شيء غريب تحس ريولها مب قادرة تشيلها .. حاولت توقف وتروح حق اسما لكن ما قدرت .. 
نورة قامت وتوجهت لشهد 
نورة : شهد حبيبتي قوليلي شوفيج 
شهد : ...................
نورة بدت تفقد أعصابها : يا شهد بسج دلع عاد قومي وقوليلي شو فيها اسما 
وشحبت شهد عشان توقفها .. لكن شهد طاحت على الأرض ماقدرت توقف ..
نورة حست بالألم يسري في كل جسمها .. شهد ..شهد ..شهد 
نورة : شهــــــــــــد 
الصرخة سمعها كل اللي في البيت .. ام محمد قامت من عند الحريم وصعدت تشوف شو فيها نورة تصارخ وصعدت معاها أم حمدان .. 
نورة وقفت شهد وقعدتها على الشبرية والدموع تنزل منها ما قدرت توقفهم 
أسما خلاص انهارت .. شهد انشلت عن الحركة والكلام .. توها كانت تمشي ما فيها شيء .. 
ليش ياربي يصير فيها شذي .. ليش 
دخلت أم محمد الغرفة 
أم محمد : خير يانورة شو فيج ليش تصارخين 
نورة راحت وطاحت في حظن امها وتمت تصيح 
أسما : خالتي دخيلج نادي محمد ولا مهند أي حد المهم نودي شهد المستشفى 
أم محمد : المستشفى ..؟؟ ليش خير شهد شو فيها (وتروح عند بنتها)
أم محمد : شهد امايه شوفيج .. قومي بوديج الطبيب إذا تعبانة 
شهد تطالع أمها بنضرات حزن تدري إنها بتسبب لها حزن ثاني غير اللي على راسها 
نورة نزلت من الحجرة واتصلت في محمد اللي ما فهم من كلامها شيء 
نورة وهي تصيح : ألحق علي .. بسرعة يا محمد 
محمد :شو فيج يا نورة 
نورة : شهد شهد يا محمد 
محمد: شو فيها شهد .. خلوها لا تكلمونها بروحها بتتقبل الموضوع 
نورة : لا يا محمد لا 
محمد : يالله عاد خوفتيني شو فيها أختج 
نورة : شهد انشلت يا محمد انشلت 
محمد يصوت سمعه كل اللي في الميلس : شووووووووووووووووووه 
نورة : انشلت .. شهد مو قادرة تتكلم ولا حتى توقف على ريولها يا اخويه 
محمد : لا .. لا يا نورة لا لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
نورة : محمد دخيلك تعال بسرعة 
محمد : انا ياي أنتوا وين 
نورة : في حجرتها 
محمد سكر التلفون وقام بسرعة بس أبوه زقره 
أبو محمد :وين يا محمد شو صاير بلاك تصرخ 
محمد :بعدين يا ابويه بعدين .. دقايق وبرد
أبو محمد استغرب من ولده بس خلاه يروح 
محمد مشى بسرعة البرق .. 
شهد أخته حبيبته .. ليش يا ربي أمس اخوي متوفي ومرتي وبنتي تعبانين واليوم أختي تنشل ليش ياربي ليش .. ليييييييييييييييييش 
محمد وصل عند غرفة شهد وأسما تغطت وتحجبت عدل وتمت هالكة من الصياح تبغي تتصل في مهند بس تلفونها في السيارة ..
محمد دخل الغرفة وراح عند شهد 
محمد : شهد غناتي ..شو فيج ردي علي 
شهد كانت تحاول تتكلم لكن ما كانت قادرة 
محمد : نورة بسرعة هاتي عباتها وشيلتها بوديها المستشفى ..
أم محمد محمد كانت منهارة وايد .. ما تبغي تخسر شهد من بعد سلطان 
أم محمد : أنا بروح وياك يا ولدي 
محمد : لا أمايه شهد ما عليها شر أنا باخذها وبطمنج ونورة وياي 
أم محمد :لا ياولدي قلبي ما بيطمن إلا إذا رحت وياكم 
نورة : أمايه الحرمات تارسات المكان وين بتسيرين
أم محمد : محد يهمني كثر شهد 
أسما : خالوه إنتي تمي هني وأنا بروح وبقول حق مهند يي ويانا وبطمنج على طول صدقيني 
أم محمد : لا لا .. ما أخلي شهد ولا دقيقة 
أم حمدان : يا سلمى اذكري ربج الولد بيوديها وبخلي حمدان يروح معاهم 
أم محمد بدت تصيح ما تدري شو تسوي .. 
محمد شل شهد وطلعت نورة وأسما وراه .. 
أسما : نورة عطيني موبايلج بدق حق مهند 
نورة : خذي .. 
أسما : انتوا روحوا وأنا ومهند بنلحقكم 
نورة : إن شاء الله 
محمد حط شهد على السيت الوراني ويلست نورة عندالها .. وطار على المستشفى.. كان عنده شعور غريب .. خوف شديد .. شهد .. أخته الغاليه .. عمة عياله .. ليش يصير فيها شي .. منو الغلطان ياربي .. سلطان ولا أنا .. ولا كل اللي حوليها .. ليش ياربي .. اختي أنا ليش؟؟ 
أسما كانت تتصل في مهند بس هو ما يرد لأنه مايحب يرد على الأرقام الغريبة 
حمدان : رد يا ريال يمكن يبونك ظروري 
مهند : لا ما فيني بروحي لايعة جبدي
حمدان : عطني برمس يمكن واحد من الشباب 
مهند : خذ 
حمدان انصعق هو حافظ رقم نورة .. ليش نورة تتصل على تلفون مهند .. أكيد هذي شهد 
حمدان : مهند رد هذا رقم نورة أخت شهد 
مهند كان ما يبغي يكلم شهد : ها انزين عطني بشوف 
حمدان : رد بسرعة ياريال هذي ثالث مرة يتصلون وأنا قلبي قارصني من طلع محمد 
مهند : أوكي عطني برد .. (ويرد على التلفون)
مهند : ألو السلام عليكم 
أسما : مهند اطلع بسرعة أنا عند السيارة 
مهند مستغرب أخته ليش تصيح : ليش ؟؟
أسما : مب وقت الاسئلة يا مهند بسرعة دخيلك 
مهند : انزين .. بس محمد محد ولازم أتم ويا عمي 
أسما : حمدان موجود أطلع بسرعة 
مهند : انزين خلاص ياي 
ويسكر عنها التلفون 
مهند : هذي اسما أختي ما ادري شوبلاها تقولي اطلع .. 
حمدان : يمكن تبا تروح البيت 
مهند : ما أظن 
حمدان : انزين روح شوفها ..
مهند : خلاص (ويقوم يسر عند بو محمد)
مهند : عمي .. أنا بسير اوصل اختي البيت وراجع 
أبو محمد : روح يا ولدي الله حافظنك 
مهند : بوصلها وبرجع 
أبو محمد : اصيل يالغالي 
مهند : مع السلامة 
أبو محمد : مع السلامة 
ويطلع مهند ويشوف أخته واقفة عند السيارة .. يفتح الباب ويركب 
مهند : يا نعم طلعت شو تبين .. وليش تصيحين؟؟(حرك السيارة وبدا يمشي)
أسما : مهند .. روح مستشفى *********
مهند بإستغراب : ليش امايه فيها شيء 
أسما : لا ما فيها إلا العافية .. مهند دخيلك بسرعة 
مهند وقف السيارة على طرف الطريق : شوفي مب متحرك إلا إذا قلتي شو السالفة ومنو في المستشفى 
أسما: شهد فيها حمى شديدة ومحمد ونورة راحوا .. وأنا أبغي أسير أتطمن عليها
مهند تضايق بس ما بين : حمى .. ؟؟ ألحين مطلعتني من عند الريايل تقولين حمى !!
أسما عرفت إنه أخوها ما بتمشي عليه الجذبة فقررت تقوله الصدق : يا مهند هدي أعصابك واسمعني عدل .. شهد يا مهند انشلت 
مهند بغت روحه تطلع يوم سمع أخته : شووووووووووووه .. إي يالمينونة شو تقولين شو يعني انشلت بعد 
شهد وهي تصيح من خاطر : يعني مو قادرة توقف على ريولها ولا حتى تتكلم 
مهند حط راسه على السكان ودمعت عيونه .. شهد غناته اللي ماحب غيرها بعد سلامة .. اللي طلعته من أزمته .. اللي ملت حياته حب .. الوحيدة اللي دخلت خاطرة .. واللي كانت تخونه .. هيه شهد خانتني مع منصور هيه منصور آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يا دنيا 
أسما : يالله يا مهند بسرعة 
مهند تنهد بقو ورفع راسه وحرك السيارة وسار صوب المستشفى .. وطبعا على طول سار صوب الطوارئ .. وهناك شافوا نورة ومحمد 
مهند : محمد بشر يا اخوي 
محمد : شو أقولك يا مهند .. شهد بتضيع مثل ما ضاع سلطان .. 
مهند بخوف : لا ياريال لا تقول شي 
محمد : شو اللي ما أقوله .. اخوي مات بقضية مخدرات وأختي بتموت وراه
مهند :شووووووووووووه إنته شو تقول مخدرات .. مخدرات يا محمد 
محمد : هيه يا مهند لازم في النهاية بتعرفون والكل بيعرف سلطان مات بمخدرات .. ادري اكيد إنته ألحين حاس بالذنب ليش إنك ناسبتنا بس والله لا إنت كنت تدري ولا إحنا 
مهند : لا تقول شي يا محمد.. لي الشرف في نسبكم .. المهم خلنا ألحين في شهد وسلطان خلاص راح ..طمني ما قالولكم شيء 
محمد : من دخلتها دخلوا السسترات والدكتور ومحد طلع لين ألحين 
مهند وقلبه كان يتقطع : الله يعافيها 
مرت نص ساعة والدكتور ما طلع من عند شهد والكل يحاتي وأم محمد كل ساعة تتصل وأبو محمد أول ما خبروه يا المستشفى على طول وخبر حمدان إنه يتم عند الريايل .. أم محمد حاولت تروح مع ريلها بس هو ما طاع 
أبو محمد : يا ياعيالي بشروا شو قال الدكتور 
محمد : والله يابويه لين ألحين ما طلع الدكتور من عندها 
أبو محمد :عنبوه كل هذا شو يسوي 
مهند : اذكروا الله يا جماعة .. ألحين بيطلع وبيطمنا على شهد 
ومن صوب ثاني كانوا نورة وأسماء يالسين وكل وحدة تصيح ولا وحدة فيهم قادرة تواسي الثانية وأبو محمد يحاول يهديهم .. بس ما في فايده .. هذي شهد .. هذي الغالية.
.باب الغرفة انفتح وطلع الدكتور ويا صوبهم 
الدكتور : لو سمحتوا منو يقرب للمريضة (مواطن الريال)
أبو محمد ومحمد ومهند : أنا 
الدكتور : لا يعني منو أقرب ريلها أو أبوها مثلا
أبو محمد : أنا أبوها وهذيل أخوها وريلها 
الدكتور : طيب تفضلوا وياي 
وفي الغرفة عند الدكتور 
أبو محمد : ها يا دكتور طمنا 
الدكتور : والله يا جماعة ما ادري شو أقولكم 
محمد : قول يا دكتور لا تخوفنا اكثر 
الدكتور : هي تعرضت لصدمة أو شيء 
مهند : هي نعم يا دكتور أمس توفى أخوها الصغير 
الدكتور : أحسن الله عزاكم 
أبو محمد : الخلاف الله يا ولدي .. بس قولي بنتي شو فيها
الدكتور : هي كانت تحبه وايد 
محمد : هيه يا دكتور وايد وايد 
الدكتور : بصراحة يا جماعة الاخت شهد مافيها إلا العافية .. يعني الشلل اللي صابها مب جسماني.. أعصابها تمام .. وحتى صوتها تمام .. أبدا ما تعاني من أي أعراض المرض 
مهند : كيف يعني يا دكتور ؟؟
الدكتور : يعني عدم القدرة على الكلام أو حتى الوقوف والمشي هذا نفسي 
محمد : ويعني بتقدر تتكلم مرة ثانية وتمشي بعد 
الدكتور : بإذن الله أكيد لأنه جسمها سليم مية بالمية يعني هي مو مصابه بالبكم والحمدلله ولا حتى بالشلل .. هذا مجرد شلل نفسي .. 
محمد مستغرب من اللي يسمعه : والحل ؟؟؟؟
الدكتور : تطلع من الحالة النفسية اللي هي فيها 
مهند : كيف يا دكتور .؟؟ نورنا 
الدكتور : الكلام لا تخافون يومين أو ثلاث وبتقدر تتكلم عادي .. لكن إنها تقدر توقف وتمشي هذا ما أقدر أقولكم ياه لأنه على حسب الفترة اللي بتاخذها عشان تتخلص من أثر الصدمة ..بس حبيت أسالكم سؤال هي قالت شيء بعد موت أخوها أو صاحت مثلا أو أي شيء من هذا القبيل 
محمد : لا يا دكتور ولا حتى دمعه 
الدكتور : أها يعني بمجرد إنها تتنتبه من الصدمة وتعطي إنفعال طبيعي للموضوع راح يرجع صوتها تمام وأحسن من الاول .. يعني هي الحين تقدر تتكلم بس مثل ما قلتلكم أثر الصدمة مأثر عليها وهذا دايما يصير .. مثلا مرت علي حالة بنت في سن المراهقة شهدت موقف انفصال أمها من أبوها وفي هذيج اللحظة تلفظت بكلمة
( لا) وبعدها فقدت القدرة على الكلام وما استعادتها .. إلا بعد صدمة ثانية .. يعني لازم تصبرون على شهد شوي هي الظاهر حابسه الحزن بداخلها ومب قادرة تعبرعنه لكن أيام أو يمكن حتى ساعات ويرد صوتها طبيعي
محمد : وبترد توقف على ريولها يا دكتور 
الدكتور : للاسف لا .. هذا يبغيله صبر شوي .. لأانه شلل نفسي يعني هي ما تقدر تتحكم باعصاب ريولها وفي شيء يشغل بالها .. لكن هذا محتاج علاج ومكوث في مستشفى الطب النفسي 
محمد : شووووووووووه .. مستشفى الطب النفسي 
الدكتور : نعم يا اخ محمد .. هذا إذا تبونها ترد تمشي مرة ثانية 
مهند : والفترة يا دكتور 
الدكتور : للاسف غير معروفه .. وطبعا لازم أقولكم إنه يعتمد عليكم 
محمد :كيف يا دكتور 
الدكتور : تحاولون تفرحونها بأي طريقة .. يعني تخلونها تنسى هذي الصدمة .. وباين إنه البنت حساسة وايد .. وأخوها كان غالي عليها .. عشان شي راح تكون مهمتكم أصعب .. ولازم ما تتعرض لأي ضغوط نفسية 
محمد : انزين يا دكتور ألحين شو نسوي 
الدكتور : إذا تقدرون تروحون ألحين مستشفى الطب النفسي وتبدون العلاج .. بس اتوقع إنها محتاجة تتقبل هذا الأمر أول .. لأانه إذا وديتوها هناك على طول ممكن تظن إنها مينونة أو أي شيء ثاني من هذا القبيل .. وهذا ممكن يزيد نفسيتها سواء وياثر على صحتها 
مهند : وإذا سفرناها يا دكتور 
الدكتور : وليش يا اخ مهند .. أنا أقدر خوفك على الأخت شهد لكن سفرها ما بيغير شيء .. لكن بعد العلاج ممكن تسافر عشان تاخذ فترة نقاهه وأتوقع إنه الدكتور هناك بيقولكم هذا الشيء 
محمد : مشكور يا دكتور تعبناك ويانا 
الدكتور : لا ولو يا أخ محمد هذا واجبنا 
مهند : وألحين يا دكتور نقدر ناخذها معانا البيت 
الدكتور : أكيد وجودها عندنا ما منه فايدة .. 
أبو محمد كان سرحان .. بنته حبية قلبه غناته شهد .. آآآآآآآآه يا سلطان .. تعال وشوف شو سويت فينا .. تعال شوف كيف جازيت الناس اللي حبوك وحطوك فوق راسهم .. تعال شوف الناس اللي كبروك وعلموك ووقفوا معاك في الحلوة والمرة .. تعال شوف شهد .. ما تقدر تمشي والسبب إنته .. تعال يا سلطان تعال .. 
بس وين يا حسرة وسلطان خلاص تحت التراب .. 
محمد كان منتبه طول الوقت على الدكتور بس حس في أبوه .. وما حب يقطع افكاره وصمته لين ما خلص الدكتور 
محمد : يالله يا بويه 
أبو محمد : مشكور يا ولدي ما قصرت 
الدكتور : هذا واجبنا 
طلعوا أبو محمد وولده ومهند وراحوا صوب أسما ونورة 
أسما : بشر يا اخوي شو قال الدكتور 
مهند : ما فيها إلا العافية بس إنتي لا تصيحين وقومي خلنا نرجع 
أسما : وين ؟؟
مهند : البيت بعد وين 
أسما : صدق ما عندك إحساس أنا برد ويا شهد البيت وعقب تعال خذني 
مهند من كثر ضيقه ما حب يجادلها : على راحتج 
((وصد على محمد ) مهند : محمد أنا مروح تبغي شيء 
محمد بإستغراب : ما بتدخل تشوف شهد 
مهند : لا يا محمد راسي بينفجر بيكم على الليل 
محمد : على راحتك 
مهند : بس اسما أختي بتروح وياكم إذا ما عندك مانع 
محمد : لا أفا عليك أختك هي اختي 
مهند : تسلم يا اخوي 
محمد حس إنه مهند فيه شيء بس طلع الموضوع من راسه ودخل عند أخته مع أبوه ونورة وساره 
شهد كانت في عالم ثاني .. بعيد عن عالمنا ما كانت حاسه باللي حوليها اللي تفكر فيه سلطان وبس .. ما في شيء يشغل تفكيرها غيره .. أسئلة وايد في راسها ولما الكل دخل عليها رفعت راسها وابتسمت لهم ولا كأنه فيها شيء 
أبو محمد ودمعته متعلقه في عينه : لا خلاني الرب منج يا شهد 
محمد : أفا يا شهد شي تخوفينا عليج 
نورة : سلامات ياللغالية ما تشوفين شر .. الله يعافيج يارب 
أسما لوت على شهد بدون ما تقول أي كلمة 
شهد كان خاطرها ترد عليهم .. تقولهم ليش تصيحون أنا ما فيني شيء .. بس للاسف صوتها ماكان يسعفها في هذي اللحظات .. فاستسلمت للصمت .. ورجعت للعالم الثاني عالم سلطان 
.. في السيارة .. نورة واسما كانوا يبغون يعرفون اللي قاله الدكتور .. بس يدرون إنه محمد ما بيجاوبهم وشهد موجودة في السيارة 
ويرن تلفون محمد وكانت ميرة متصلة 
محمد : ألو السلام عليكم 
ميرة بخوف : وعليكم السلام .. وينك يامحمد شغلت بالي عليك 
محمد : موجود كنت في المستشفى 
ميره : ليش يعني كنت .. ليش ما كنت ياي عندي 
محمد : لا كنت ياي يايب شهد 
ميرة : شو شهد شو فيها قول يا محمد ؟؟
محمد : ولا شيء تعبت شوي .. ويبتها وألحين رادين البيت 
ميرة : انزين عطني أرمسها 
محمد : لا الحين ما تقدر يوم بتوصلين البيت روحج تعالي وطمني عليها 
ميرة : إن شاء الله .. المهم أنا استهميت عليك لأانك ما اتصلت فقلت أتصل أسال 
محمد : خلاص غناتي ارتاحي انا بخير 
ميرة : محمد يت السستر قبل شوي وقالت عادي لو أطلع ألحين 
محمد : وحصة 
ميرة : قلتلك أسبوع بتم في الحضانة وبعدين اقدر آخذها 
محمد : خلاص أنا ألحين واصل عند البيت وبخلي حمدان يمر ياخذج 
ميرة : ليش وإنته 
محمد : لا أنا تعبان شوي 
ميره : خلاص على راحتك 
محمد : يالله مع السلامة 
ميرة : مع السلامة 
واتصل محمد في حمدان 
محمد : هلا حمدان 
حمدان : هلا محمد بشر شهد شو أخبارها 
محمد يتنهد : ألحين إحنا عند البيت .. وبقولك كل شيء ولا اقولك اتصل في مهند وهو بيخبرك .. 
حمدان : شو فيك يا ريال خوفتني

----------


## أسرار الليل

محمد : ماشي بس إنته ألحين قوم وروح يب ميرة من المستشفى 
حمدان : بس الميلس مافيه حد 
محمد : إحنا ألحين عند الباب وأنا وأبويه بندخل ومهند بي عقب شوي 
حمدان : خلاص عيل ألحين بروح 
محمد : تعبتك وياي يا حمدان
حمدان : ولو يا محمد 
محمد : آآآآآآآآآآه 
حمدان : كون أقوى يا محمد عيل أمك وأبوك وأختك شو يقولون 
محمد : الله كريم .. انا بنزل وبودي شهد غرفتها وبي وإنته روح لانه ميرة خلاص رخصوها 
حمدان :إن شاء الله .. مع السلامة 
محمد : مع السلامة 
ووصلوا البيت طبعا محمد شل شهد ودخل ووداها حجرتها فوق .. وأمها ما فارقتها ولا لحظة وأسماء ونورة بعد .. وأم حمدان يالسة مع الحريم تحت ..
بس نورة طلعت بعد ما طلع محمد وسالته وخبرها عن كل اللي قاله الدكتور وذاد همها أكثر وأكثر وطبعا خبرت أسما اللي هلكت على شهد من الصياح 
بيت بو محمد كان كئيب واااااااااايد ذاك اليوم .. 
حمدان وصل ميرة البيت وطبعا لما سالته عن شهد قالها إنه ما يدري .. ويوم بتوصل تطمنه ..
دخلت ميرة البيت وسلمت على امها والحرمات .. وقالت حق البشكارة تودي اغراضها غرفتها وهي راحت على طول غرفة شهد .. مع إنها كانت تعبانه 
فتحت الباب وعلى طول راحت عند عمتها وباستها على راسها ولوت عليه 
ميرة : أحسن الله عزاج عموه 
أم محمد : الدوام لله يا بنيتي ..وتمت تصيح 
ميرة : دخيلج عموه لا تصيحين 
أم محمد : كيف ما صيح يا ميرة والغالي راح وشهد طاحت علينا ما ندري بلاها 
ميرة : هذي كتبه الله يا عموه ولازم ما نعترض عليها 
أم محمد : اللهم لا اعتراض على ما كتبت 
ميرة قامت ولوت على شهد .. اللي ماكانت تقدر إلا إنها تبتسم .. ميرة استغربت في البداية بس لما نورة قالتلها عن اللي صار في شهد زعلت من خاطرها ودعت ربها يشفيها ويعافيها 
مرت ثلاث أيام العزا .. مهند كان يلس فس الميلس وعقب يطلع وما كان يبغي يشوف شهد رغم إنه حس إنه قاسي عليها .. بس ما قدر 
الأسبوع الاول مر بحزن وألم .. وشهد على حالها في غرفتها وماسكة صورة سلطان في إيدها 
دخلت نورة غرفتها 
نورة : لين متى يا شهد .. بس قوليلي لين متى ؟؟
شهد أشرت لها كأنها كانت تقول تعالي 
ولما راحت نورة ناولتها صورة سلطان وجلبت الصورة وانصعقت 
كانت شهد كاتبه 
((قولوا الصدق قولوا انكم تقصون علي .. قولوا إنه اللي استوى كله مقلب .. سلطان ما مات صح يا نورة .. سلطان ما مات .. ))
نورة دمعت عيونها وطلعت برع الحجرة وخلت شهد بروحها تسبح في عالمها الخفي 
يا ترى لين متى بتم شهد على هذي الحالة .. وهل بيرضون يدخلونها مستشفى الطب النفسي .. هذا اللي اكيد بنعرفه في الجزء 16


وغدا .. لي عودة .. مع الجزء 16 ..


الجزء السادس عشر
نزلت نورة تحت في الصالة الكل كان قاعد .. حتى حمدان .. 
حمدان كان يبين عليه إنه تعبان .. بس هو كان مطنش السالفة عشان عزا سلطان وماراح المستشفى .. الكل كان قاعد حزين مايعرفون شو يسون .. 
مبارك كان متضايق .. ما يدري شو صار في البيت .. ثلاث أيام كان عند خالته سميرة ورجع عشان يشوف البيت منقلب .. ما كان يعرف السبب ولما سأل أبوه .. قاله إنه خاله سلطان مات .. مبارك ما فهم معنى كلمة مات .. لكن حس بحزن يدته ويده ..وكان حاس إنه في شيء ناقص في البيت .. عمه سلطان اختفى .. وكل اللي في البيت حزين وحتى هو..وبعد كان مفتقد وجود شهد من رجع البيت محد راضي يخليه يشوفها مع إنه دوم يحاول ويا أبوه بس أبوه ما يطيع 
(في الصالة بعد مانزلت نورة من عند شهد)
نورة تمسح دموعها 
أبو محمد : شو فيج يا بنيتي .. ؟؟
نورة : أبويه لازم نسوي شيء حق شهد .. ودوها المستشفى حرام .. والله حرام أختي بتضيع من يدينا وإحنا حاطين إيدنا على خدنا 
أم محمد : لا مستحيل .. بنتي ما تدخل مستشفى الميانين 
محمد : أمايه ومنو قالج هذي مستشفى الميانين ..؟؟
أم محمد : لا تجذب يا محمد هذي مستشفى الميانين 
ميرة : لا عموه .. اللي صايب شهد مرض نفسي ولازم تروح المستشفى عشان يتابعون حالتها ولا بتسوء حالتها ويمكن ما ترد مثل قبل 
أم محمد : فال الله ولا فالج يا ميرة (وتصيح)
حمدان : خالتي لازم نسوي شيء عشان شهد حرام نخليها شي ..
نورة : تدرون شو استوى لما كنت عندها فوق 
أبو محمد : شو صار يا نورة 
نورة : كانت ما سكة صورة سلطان وكاتبه وراها
((قولوا الصدق قولوا انكم تقصون علي .. قولوا إنه اللي استوى كله مقلب .. سلطان ما مات صح يا نورة .. سلطان ما مات .. ))
الكل انصعق .. يعني شهد لين ألحين مب مصدقة .. عشان شي ما تأثرت أو صاحت أو أي شيء .. ما عرفوا شو يسون 
محمد : أنا لازم أوديها .. خلاص باجر يا بويه بوديها المستشفى 
أم محمد : لا يعني لا .. 
أبو محمد : يا سلمى تعوذي من إبليس .. 
أم محمد : أعوذ بالله من إبليس .. بس بنتي ما طب المستشفى هذي وأنا حيه يا مبارك
محمد :إمايه شهد أختي وأنا أبغي مصلحتها 
أم محمد :يالله قوم ودها بس لا أنا أمك ولا إنته ولدي 
نورة : أمايه شو هالكلام 
أم محمد : اللي سمعتوه 
أم حمدان : يا اختي يا سلمى مب زين شي يمكن البنية تتعافى 
أم محمد : عيل وين كلامج يا أم حمدان .. إنه الناس بترمس ويتقول البنت مينونة
أم حمدان : والله إناا كنت جاهلة بس حمدان نورني البارح ولازم البنت تروح 
أم محمد : قلت لا يعني لا (وتقوم)
أبو محمد : وين رايحة يا سلمى 
أم محمد : أي مكان المهم أخوز عنكم لأنكم تيبون الهم للواحد 
نورة : خلاص إمايه يلسي 
أم محمد : لا مب يالسة بصعد أشوف شهد 
ميرة : وين تصعدين .. روحج تعبانه 
أم محمد (وهي تمشي) : مالكم خص فيني 
وتصعد أم محمد الدري عشان تروح غرفة شهد وتخليهم في الصاله 
محمد : وبعدين يعني لين متى بنخلي أختنا بهذي الحاله 
نورة : محمد ودها من غير ما تدري 
محمد : لا ما أقدر لأنه بينومونها 
حمدان : لازم تقنعونها بسرعة حالة البنية تسو كل يوم أكثر 
ميرة : ما أدري هي ليش حاطة في بالها إنه مستشفى ميانين 
مبارك كان قاعد بعيد شوي عنهم يلعب بالسيارة وفجأة يا صوب أمه 
مبارك : ماما .. ليث عمو ثهود اثتوت منيونة 
ميرة : لا حبيبي .. منو قال 
مبارك : إنتي قلتي 
ميرة : لا حبيبي أنا ماقلت 
مبارك : انزين ليث عموو ما تلعب ويايه .. ليث ما تي تحت 
ميرة : لأنها ما تقدر تمشي حبيبي 
مبارك : ليث أنا أحب عموه وايد 
ميرة : وهي بعد تحبك 
مبارك : أنا بلوح ألحين عند عموه 
ميره : لا .. كم مرة قلتلك لا 
محمد يتنهد : خليه يا ميرة يروح 
مبارك طبع بوسه كبيرة على خد أبوه وما سمح لأي حد يتكلم وركض عند عمته .. اللي مشتاق لها .. أسبوع ما شافها .. 
حمدان : عمي أنا اليوم بشل أمايه وبنرد البيت خلاص ثقلنا عليكم 
أبو محمد : لا والله يا ولدي البيت بيتكم 
أم حمدان : لا يا بو محمد صدق إحنا لازم نروح 
أبو محمد : أنا ما بغصبكم يا أم حمدان .. بس عاد اسمحولي .. عشان نورة وصدقيني بتم تتريا حمدان وما بتاخذ غيره دام أنا حي 
حمدان : الله يطول في عمرك يا عمي 
ميرة : انزين أنا ألحين بسير أزهب العشاء .. قومي وياي يا نورة .. ما تبون شيء 
أم حمدان : لا يا أمايه .. بس وين بنتج من الصبح ما شفتها 
ميره : راقدة فوق في الحجرة وياها الخدامة 
محمد بعصبية : أنا كم مرة قلت عيالي ما يتمون ويا الخدامات 
ميرة : شو أسوي يا محمد ما اقدر اتم فوق طول الوقت 
محمد وصوته على وايد : بسرعة أشوف ما نبى عشا سيري عند بنتج فوق وقبل مري على مبارك وخذيه من حجرة عمته 
ميرة نزلت راسها .. واستغربت من تصرف محمد هذي أول مرة يفاتن عليها ومشت وصعدت فوق بسرعة .. 
نورة : محمد ليش سويت شي
محمد وهو متنرفز : مرتي وإنتي مالج خص .. قومي سوي العشا 
نورة : إن شاء الله 
أبو محمد : ليش يا ولدي تطلع حرتك في ميرة المسكينة 
محمد: أبويه .. أنا (وسكت) كان مقهور من الخاطر عشان شهد 
أم حمدان : انا بسير أشوف نورة يمكن محتاحه شيء 
وتموا حمدان وعمه وولد عمه في الصاله 
حمدان : صح يا محمد مرتك وكيفك بس ما تزاعق عليها جدامنا 
أبو محمد : صدقت يا حمدان .. محمد يا ولدي ميرة طول اليوم تأدي واجبات أمك وما ارتاحت دقيقة وإنته تقوم تجازيها شي 
محمد وحس بالندم : خلاص أنا بقوم أشوفها 
حمدان ابتسم يعرف إنه محمد ما يقدر على زعل أخته : انزين وأنا بتصل في مهند وبسأله إذا راضي نودي شهد المستشفى ولا لا 
محمد : زين ما تسوي بس خله أمي ترضى قبل .. بس تتوقع ما يرضى 
حمدان : لا ما اظن مهند عاقل وفاهم
أبو محمد : أنا بقوم أقعد برع لين ما يزهب العشا 
حمدان : على راحتك عمي 
ويقوم محمد يروح حق ميرة وأبو محمد يطلع عشان يقعد في الحديقة 
فوق في غرفة شهد .. أمها كانت قاعده عندها تحاول تمسك نفسها .. شهد كانت نايمة .. ولما دخل مبارك 
مبارك : يدوه عموه راقدة 
أم محمد : هي حبيبي راقدة 
مبارك : يدوه أبغي اواعيها 
أم محمد : لا حبيبي عموه تعبانه خلها راقدة 
مبارك والضيق بان على ويهه :خلاص يوم بنتش ازقليني 
أم محمد : انزين حبيبي 
وطلع مبارك وكانت أمه عند الباب والدموع في عينها ومسكته من إيده وسحبته بسرعة وراحت غرفتها وهو يصارخ عليها 
مبارك : ماما هدي إيدي عولتيني 
ميرة وهي تصيح : مبارك امش بسرعة مب ناقصتنك 
مبارك حس إنه أمه مب طبيعية سكت ومشى 
ودخلت ميرة الغرفة وطلعت الخدامة برع وقعدت على طرف الشبرية تصيح .. وتسال نفسها ليش محمد يسوي شي من يومين وتعامله متغير كله يصارخ ومعصب بس اليوم صارخ علي جدام أهله وأهلي .. ليش أنا شو سويت .. في شو غلطت هذا كله عشان خليت الخدامة في الحجرة 
أم محمد كانت قاعده تقرا على بنتها .. وتمسح ويها بماي زمزم عطتها ياه جارتها أم راشد .. وقالتلها إنه مقراي فيه وتمت تقرا على شهد .. بس شهد كانت نايمة ويمكن عايشة في عالم ثاني 
محمد صعد فوق بيروح غرفته بس قرر يمر على شهد قبل .. لقى الباب مفتوح وشاف أمه تقرا عليها دمعت عيونه .. ومشى صوب غرفته .. 
دق الباب .. 
ميرة بصوت مخنوق : شاندرا لا تين هني مرة ثانية 
محمد مبتسم : لا أنا راجوا مب شاندرا 
ميرة صدت بويها الصوب الثاني : نعم خير ياي تكمل الهزبة 
محمد : ميره 
ميره : نعم خير شو تبا 
محمد صد على مبارك اللي كان يشوفهم ومستغرب : منو حبيبي أنا 
مبارك : أنا حبيب باباتي
محمد : فديتك إنته شيخ الريايل 
مبارك : بابا ماما ليش تصيح 
محمد : لأانه ماما دلوعه 
ابتسم مبارك من خاطره وكمل مع أبوه : يعني ماما مثل حصاني دلوعة 
محمد : هي باباه وألحين أبغيك تروح تلعب ويا خالي حمدان 
مبارك وهو طالع : انزين باباتي (وطلع من الحجرة) 
محمد صد على ميرة : ميرة أنا آسف 
ميرة : .....................
محمد :يا ميرة والله إني ما أقصد بس كنت وايد متضايق وأدور أي شيء عشان أعصب .. وإنتي كنتي أقرب شيء .. والله من كثر الضيق اللي في صدري .. ما تدرين يا ميرة أنا شكثر أتعذب بعد موت سلطان .. ربعي دوم يسألوني .. شو الحادث ومتى ووين .. وأنا بس يالس وأكذب مب قادر أواجه حد بالحقيقة .. افهميني يا ميرة أنا مالي حد غيرج 
ميرة مشت دموعها (ومحمد كان مخبرنها عن طرقة موت سلطان) : وأنا بعد يا محمد مالي حد غيرك .. بس ..
محمد : بس شو .. ادري أنا متغير.. والله أحاتي شهد .. مقطعة قلبي هالبنية .. حتى اخاف مهند ينفصل عنها 
ميرة : لا يا محمد فال الله ولا فالك شو ينفصل هذي بعد ..
محمد : الريال ما ينلام يا ميرة 
ميرة : بس بس لا ترمس شي عن أختك وادعيلها 
محمد : يعني سامحتيني .. 
ميرة : انزين أول إنته جاوبني على سؤالي 
محمد : اسالي 
ميرة : في حد يزعل من قلبه وروحه وحياته وكل شيء بالنسبة له 
محمد : لا .. يمكن ما أعرف 
ميرة : حماده بس عاد عن الإستهبال 
محمد يبتسم : اوه يعني أنا كل هذا روحج وقلبج وحياتج وكل شيء بالنسبه لج 
ميرة : يعني تشك في الموضوع 
محمد : انزين هالمفاعيص .. بروك وحصوه شو يستون 
ميرة : هذيل الفرع وإنته الاصل 
محمد : فديت روحج يا ميرة (ويمسح دموعها) لا خلاني الرب من ويهج يالغاليه
ميرة : تصدق 
محمد :شوه 
ميره : الزعل وايد حلو .. على الأقل الواحد يحصل دلع 
محمد : ههههههه .. أنا قلت بتقولين شيء مهم ألحين 
ميره : هيه يا محمد اضحك ولا تزعل وإن شاء الله بيسر كل شيء وبيعافي شهد 
محمد : يارب .. ويخليلي ياج إنتي وعيالي 
ميرة دمعت عيونها ولوت على ريلها وحست شوي بالراحة .. محمد كل شيء في حياتها وخواته خواتها .. هي بعد خايفة عليهم .. بس هو بزيادة .. لازم توقف وياه وتقدر مشاعره هذي مهمتها كزوجه عاقلة .. وفاهمة .. 
في الصاله كان حمدان قاعد وعنداله مبارك يلعب بالسيارة ويسولف وياه .. وشاف مرت عمه نازلة من فوق 
حمدان : ها عمتي بشري شو اخبارها شهد 
أم محمد : مثل ما هي يا ولدي ما تغير فيها شي 
حمدان : الله يعافيها 
أم محمد : عيل وينهم كلهم يا حمدان أشوفك بروحك 
حمدان : لا والله بس أمايه ونورة قاموا يزهبون العشا وعمي برع في الحديقة (ويقاطعه مبارك)
مبارك : وبابا يالث عند ماما الدلوعة 
حمدان : مبارك عيب حبيبي 
مبارك : مب أنا قلت باباتي بروحه قالي إنه ماما دلوعة مثل حصاني 
أم محمد : لا خليت من ويهك يا مبارك يا ولد محمد تعال عند يدوتك 
مبارك : لا يدوه بلعب بالثيارة 
أم محمد : انزين (وتصد على حمدان) يا ولدي أنا بطلع عند عمك .. 
حمدان : زين تسوين يا عمتي تراه مهموم 
وتطلع أم محمد وتسير صوب ريلها وتيلس على الكرسي المجابل تحت المضلة اللي حاطينها في الحديقة ..
أم محمد : شو فيك مهموم يا بو محمد ؟؟ 
أبو محمد : يعني ما تعرفين ..
أم محمد : نورني يا مبارك 
أبو محمد : سلمى بنتج بتضيع وإنتي راكبه راسج 
أم محمد : وما بتصح إلا إذا دخلت مستشفى الميانين 
أبو محمد : شو يا سلمى مستشفى الميانين هذي بعد .. سلمى استهدي بالله الدكتور قال إذا تأخرتوا بعدين ما بتقدرون تعالجون البنية 
أم محمد : والناس يا مبارك .. نصير علج في حلوجهم 
أبو محمد : افا يا سلمى ما هقيتها منج شو بعد الناس .. من متى إحنا نحاتي كلام الناس 
أم محمد : والله يا مبارك ما ادري شو أقولك 
أبو محمد : قولي تم وخلي اخوها يوديها المستشفى 
أم محمد : تدري بعد ما شفت حالتها توني ما بقول إلا امري لله مع إني خايفة يا مبارك 
أبو محمد : توكلي على الله يالغاليه 
وسادت لحظة صمت بين الإثنين .. كل واحد رجع للي كان يفكر فيه 
أبو محمد كان يفكر .. بسلطان .. هيه سلطان اللي مستحيل ينساه .. سلطان ولده اللي مات وخلى العار حق أبوه .. يفكر في أم محمد اللي خايفة من كلام الناس على شهد .. ما تدري إنه إذا الناس درت بولدها .. بيقطعونها وهي حيه 
أم محمد كانت تفكر في شهد .. يا ترى بتصح ولا بتم مريضة .. بترمس مرة ثانية .. ولا لا .؟؟ ومهند يبغيها ولا بعد اللي صار ما يغيها .. وإذا طلقها .. ما تظن إنه بنتها بتستحمل .. 
ثنيناتهم .. كانوا يحاتون شيء واحد عيالهم .. والأيام .. شو مخبتلهم يا ترى .. شو مصير بنتهم دلوعتهم .. 
حمدان كان في الصالة يفكر في مهند .. حمدان الوحيد يعرف اللي صار مع مهند وشهد .. حمدان كان تعبان من يومين وهو يحس بالم فظيع بس مب قادر يقول حق حد .. يا حسرة الكل تعبان عقب موت سلطان وطيحة شهد .. 
بس يمكن تفكيره بمهند خلاه ينسى الالم شوي .. وقرر يتصل فيه ويسال عن اخباره 
وفي عالم ذاك الإنسان اللي حب من كل قلبه .. واللي تخلى عن حبه .. واللي عاش أيام قليله حس فيها بطعم السعادة .. كان مهند تعبان من يوم طيحة شهد ما حزن على سلطان كثر ما حزن على شهد .. لأنه اصلا ما احتك فيه وايد بس اللي خلاه يتعلق فيه .. كلام شهد الزايد عن أخوها .. كان ضايع في بحر الحيرة .. كيف اسامحج يا شهد .. كيف أغفرلج .. ما أقدر .. أبدا ما أقدر 
وبندق باب حجرة مهند 
مهند : منو 
أسما : أنا يا مهند 
مهند : ادخلي 
وتدخل أسما ..
أسما : مهند عبيد تحت قوم تعال 
مهند : اوووووه ما أقدر يا أسما 
أسما : شو ما تقدر بعد يعني منو يلس وياه ..أنا مثلا .. 
مهند : لقطع ريولج 
أسما : انزين عيل قوم .. قوم شوي شوف شكلك كيف صاير 
مهند : انزين خلاص نازل اطلعي إنتي ببدل ملابسي 
أسما : وبعد ما يروح عبيد أبغي أروح عند شهد صارلي يومين ما شفتها 
مهند : اللي يقول ألحين شهرين 
أسما : بس خاطري أعرف شو اللي خلاك تنجلب فجأة 
مهند : ولا شيء خلاص اطلعي 
أسما : انزين بس لا تتأخر 
طلعت أسما ورن موبايل مهند .. صح ما كان له خلق يكلم أي حد .. حتى ماله خلق يقوم يلس ويا ولد خالته 
مهند : اف بعد هذا كل يوم ياي

----------


## أسرار الليل

ويقوم ياخذ تلفونه ويشوف رقم حمدان فقرر يشل .. 
حمدان : ألو السلام عليكم
مهند : وعليكم السلام والرحمة 
حمدان : وينك يالقاطع .. 
مهند : اسكت يا حمدان والله مالي خلق عايف الدنيا واللي فيها 
حمدان : ليش يا أخوي هذي الدنيا يوم تفرح ويوم تحزن 
مهند : بس أنا اللي فيني مب هين 
حمدان : أنا بس خاطري أسال سؤال 
مهند : إسأل 
حمدان : إنته تشك إنها كلمته بإرادتها 
مهند : لا أشك في العالم وما أشك فيها 
حمدان : عيل شو فيك ؟؟
مهند : ما أدري ما ادري .. 
حمدان : المهم عمتي لين ألحين مب طايعة إنها تروح المستشفى 
مهند : وبعدين يعني بتم شي 
حمدان : انزين شو رايك تقوم تي تتعشى ويانا وتكلم عمتي وتشوفها 
مهند : لا ما أبى أشوفها 
حمدان : طيعني يا مهند وإنته مب خسران 
مهند : بشوف 
حمدان : لا شو بعد بتشوف يالله ما بتعشى إلا لين ما تي 
مهند : خير عن شاء الله بس اخاف أثقل عليهم 
حمدان : شو هالرمسه الماصخة بعد 
مهند :خلاص إن شاء الله بس عطني نص ساعة 
حمدان : خلاص أترياك وزين بعد محمد في البيت .. عشان نسوي مظاهرات 
مهند يبتسم : إنته ما تمل من النكت 
حمدان : لا .. يالله اجلب ويهك وتعدل .. 
مهند : بعد حق شو العدول 
حمدان : حق حبيبة القلب 
مهند : إنته اللي أجلب ويهك زين 
حمدان : انزين يالله مع السلامة 
مهند : مع السلامة 
يقوم مهند ويبدل ملابسه ويطلع من الغرفة 
مهند : أسما يا اسما .. أسما 
تطلع أسما من غرفتها 
أسما : نعم يا اخويه 
مهند : تلبسي بنزل اشوف عبيد وعقب بوديج 
أسما : أي عبيد تتحسب الريال بيترياك ساعة لين ما تي 
مهند : ليش وين راح ؟؟
أسما : ماشي نزلت اقوله إنك بتلبس وبتيه قالي ماله داعي وعطاني هالأوراق وقال لازم تخلصهم وتوديهم الدوام باجر وياك ضروري 
مهند :عطيني اشوف .. (وياخذ الاوراق) أوكيه سيري تلبسي إنتي بسرعة .. عشر دقايق إذا ما خلصتي ما شيء سيره 
أسما : لا شو عشر دقايق .. دقيقة وتحصلني زاهبه 
مهند : انزين يالله عيل أنا بقول حق أمايه وبترياج في السيارة 
أسما: خلاص اوكي 
وينزل مهند وهو يفكر .. كيف بشوفها وشو بقولها .. 
نزل وخبر أمه ووصته يسلم عليه ودقايق إلا وأسماء مخلصة ونزلت وركبت السيارة وراحوا بيت بو محمد 
(بيت بو محمد)
نورة : حمدان قوم يالله العشا زاهب 
حمدان : لا يا نورة حطي العشا في الميلس 
نورة : ليش عندك حد 
حمدان : لا بس مهند بي وبيتعشى ويانا 
نورة : خلاص إن شاء الله 
حمدان : وقولي حق محمد في طريقج 
نورة : انزين 
ويدخلون أبومحمد وأم محمد
أبو محمد : إبشر يا حمدان 
حمدان : هلا عمي بشرني 
أبومحمد : وأخيرا عمتك وافقت ناخذ شهد المستشفى 
حمدان :بشرك الله بالخير يا عمي .. وأخيرا يا عمتي والله إنه خبر زين 
ومحمد كان نازل من فوق ومعاه ميرة كان ماسك على إيداها بقو ويضحكون مع بعض بس إنتبه للي يقوله حمدان 
محمد : ها بشرني بالاخبار الزينة يا حمدان 
أبو محمد يشوف ولده ويبتسم يدري إنه محمد ماله غناة عن ميرة ودعا في قلبه (الله يخليكم لبعض ياعيالي )
حمدان : احلى عمة في العالم وافقت نودي شهد المستشفى 
محمد : والله امايه (وينزل بسرعة من الدري ويلوي عليها)
أم محمد : هيه ياولدي ..
محمد : آآآآآآآه مشكورة يا احلى ام في الدنيا 
بس محمد حي بدموع أمه 
محمد : وليش الدموع ألحين 
أم محمد : والله غامظتني بنتي 
محمد : شهد بخير .. ما فيها إلا العافية .. وصدقيني كلها يومين في المستشفى وترد مثل ما كانت وأحسن وتفرحين فيها 
أم محمد : افرح .. ومن وين يي الفرح بعد فراق الغالي 
الكل سكت عرفوا إنها تقصد سلطان .. بس نورة طلعت من الميلس عشان تقطع الصمت 
نورة : شو بلاكم ؟؟ 
محمد : و أخيرا امج وافقت على سالفة شهد 
نورة : والله (وتنزل من عيونها دمعه ) .. الله يعافيج يا شهد 
الكل : آمين 
نورة : حمدان زهبت الصفرة في الميلس 
أبو محمد : ليش يا ولدي منو بي ؟؟
حمدان : هذا مهند يا عمي بيي يشوف شهد 
أبو محمد : ريال .. لا خلاني الله منه .. والله إنه مهند غير كل الريايل 
محمد : وإحنا يا أبويه 
أبو محمد : إنتوا الخير والبركة يا ولدي 
حمدان : الله يخليك لنا يا عمي 
أم محمد : آمين 
محمد: عيل قوم يا حمدان بنترياه في الميلس 
ميرة : ما قالك مهند أسما بتي وياه ولا لا 
حمدان : لا والله ما قال .. 
أبو محمد : خلاص قمنا عيل نروح الميلس 
ويقومون الريايل عشان يتريون مهند .. ويلسون نورة وميرة مع بعض وتدخل أم محمد ترتاح شوي .. وهي بالها مشغول في بنتها .. 
في غرفة صغيرة فوق .. كانت هناك وحدة ما تذكر من العالم كله إلا شخص واحد .. هو اخوها حبيب قلبها .. غناة روحها .. سلطان .. فتحت عيونها .. هي ما كانت نايمة .. بس كانت تتخيل وجود اخوها .. في كل مكان من هذي الغرفة .. اشتاقت لغرفته بس ما قدرت توصل للكرسي عشان تروح لغرفته .. كانت تتريا أي حد يدخل عليها .. عشان يوديها الحجرة .. أو حتى يساعدها .. تيلس على الكرسي وهي بروحها بتسير .. كانت تبغي تصرخ تزقر أي حد بس ما كانت قادره .. حظنت الصوووورة اللي في إيدها بكل قوتها .. بس ما سمحت لدموعها تنزل .. فجأة سمعت صوت تلفونها .. تناولته وشافت رقم اسما .. تذكرت إنها قالتلها إنها بتدق لها رنه قبل ما تي .. شهد ما كانت مستعدة عشان تشوف أي حد .. كل ما حد يدخل عليها تسكر عيونها بس آخر مرة كانت لازم تسال نورة .. تسالها عن سلطان لكنها مالقت جواب بس شافت الحزن في عيون أختها .. شهد لأول مرة مسكت التلفون وبدت تتعبث فيه .. وهي تقلب في الأسماء شافت رقم تغيرت ملامحها هذا رقم اللي ضيعني وضيع اخوي (ماكانت تعرف من ربع سلطان غير منصور) هذا اللي دمر حياتي وخلا مهند يبعد عني ..
مهند أول مرة تفكر في مهند من اليوم اللي راح فيه سلطان مو معناته إنها نسته لكنها .. ما سمحت لنفسها إنها تفكر إلا في أخوها .. فرت التلفون .. 
لكنها تمت تفكر في مهند .. ذاك الإنسان اللي قلبها يدق لما تشوفه .. تذكرت الدم وهو يسيل من إيده .. كان يدافع عنها .. بعد اللي سوته .. كان بيموت بس عشانها .. حتى هي مستعدة تسوي أي شيء عشان يسامحها .. بس عزة نفسها كانت أكبر .. تذكرت لما طردها في المستشفى .. صح غلطتي اكبر .. بس ما بشفعله .. جرحني .. قبل ما يعرف أسبابي .. ليش يا مهند ..
ورجعت عيونها على صورة اخوها .. 
وقالت في نفسها : ما بسمح لاي حد ياخذ تفكيري غيرك يا اخوي .. إنته حياتي اللي باقية .. ومهند هو اللي تخلى عني .. ما حاول يفهمني .. ما يدري إني كنت خايفة عليك يا سلطان رد علي يا سلطان كلمني إنته الوحيد اللي تقدر تكلمني .. محد راح يسمعني غيرك .. محد راح يفهمني غيرك 
(في سيارة مهند)
أسما : مهند .. مهند 
مهند : هاه .. نعم 
أسما : شو فيك سرحان .. من الصبح وأنا اكلمك وماترد علي 
مهند : لا ولاشيء 
أسما : بتنزل معاي 
مهند : هيه 
أسما : والله 
مهند : أنا ما أجذب 
أسما : وبتشوف شهد 
مهند : ما ادري بس حمدان اتصل ولزم علي اشوفها بس انا (وتذكر إنه أخته ما تعرف شيء)
أسما : بس إنته شو 
مهند : ولا شيء
أسما : لين متى بتم شي 
مهند : ما ادري .. وبس عاد أسئلة .. ولا ترى بردج البيت ألحين 
أسما : انزين خلاص بسكت ولا بتكلم وإنته كيفك حر بس إذا ضاعت شهد من إيدك انا مالي خص 
مهند بإستغراب : تضيع 
أسما : هي تضيع 
سكت مهند وما رد على أخته .. كان يفكر .. كيف بتضيع شهد وليش تضيع .. أعترف يا مهند إنته تحبها وبتسامحها .. أكيد بتسامحها .. إنته أصلا ما قدرت على فراقها .. أسبوع بتقدر على فراقها على طول .. 
مهند تم سرحان .. يفكر يا ترى شو بيصير وشو بقولها .. لما بشوفها 
مهند كان خايف .. بس توكل على الله وعزم يشوفها .. بس لأانه يحبها 
وكان متأكد إنه حبه لها بيشفع لكل أخطائها .. وقرر يدوس على كرامته شوي .. يمكن تطلع شهد بريئة....

كلنا نعرف إنه شهد بريئة .. بس ياترى مهند كيف بيعرف .. وكيف راح تكون مقابله شهد حق مهند وشو الاحداث اللي بتصير .. هذا اللي بنعرفه في الجزء 17

----------


## fatemah

هلا اسرار كنت اقولش يعني مو لازم احد يرد اهم شي ردي << وهاذي نذالة هههههههه


بس والله انتظرش على احر من الجمر القصة وايد عجبتني تجنن  انتظرش على احر من الجمر 

تحياتـــــــــــــــــي
فطووووووووووومة

----------


## أسرار الليل

هههههههههههههه
اللحين فهمت واشوى انتي تردي لو ما حد يرد والله ماكملتهاا<<<<ماتبي احد يفشلهااا خخخخخخ
طيب اللحين بنزل الأجزاء البقيا ...

----------


## أسرار الليل

الجزء السابع عشر 
في ميلس بيت بو محمد 
محمد : أبويه باجر من الصبح باخذ شهد وبوديها المستشفى 
حمدان : شان تباني اسير وياك ترا ما عندي مانع 
محمد : لا ما يحتاي يا اخوي .. تدري يمكن مهند بعد بي فماله داعي نروج كلنا 
حمدان في خاطره : الله يعين ما يندرى بمهند الله يعينه 
أبو محمد : إلا متى بي مهند يا حمدان 
حمدان : ألحين بيوصل عمي 
ويرن تلفون حمدان
حمدان : هكوه اتصل اكيد واصل عند الباب (ويرد على التلفون): ألو هلا 
مهند : أهلين أنا عند الباب 
حمدان : وإحنا في الميلس نترياك 
مهند : إلا أقول حمدان أختك وبنت عمك موجودين
حمدان : هيه ليش ؟؟
مهند :لا لأنه أسما ويايه 
حمدان : اوكي خلها تدخل الصالة بتلاقيهم 
مهند : انزين خلاص عيل مع السلامة 
حمدان: مع السلامة 
ويصد مهند على أسما : ادخلي الصالة 
أسما : أوكي .. لا تنسى تمر تشوف شهد 
مهند : يصير خير يالله انزلي 
.. نزلت اسما ودخلت الصالة ومهند دخل الميلس
في الصالة 
أسما تسلم على نورة وميرة وتسال عن أم محمد 
أسما : عيل وين عموه 
ميرة : دخلت تريح شوي 
أسما : وشهد شو اخبارها ألحين 
ميرة : وأخيرا .. عموه وافقت تروح المستشفى 
أسما : قولي والله وأخيرا .. الحمدلله 
نورة : هيه والله الحمدلله إنها اقتنعت 
أسما : وشو تسوي ألحين 
نورة : والله راقدة بس شان بتسيريلها طوفي يالله 
ميرة : اصبروا عموه توها نازلة وقالت إنها ر اقدة بنصعد لها عقب شوي كلنا 
أسما : اوكي 
ويسلوا مع بعض يسولفون 
(في الميلس)
أبو محمد : هلا بولدي هلا بمهند 
مهند : هلا عمي شحالك .. عساك طيب 
أبو محمد : الحمدلله يا ولدي ولو إني تعبان 
مهند : توكل على الله ياعمي 
محمد : هلا مهند شحالك 
مهند : الحمدلله يا محمد .. ها بشروا شو أخبار شهد 
محمد : الحمدلله ترى أمايه وافقت 
مهند فرح من قلبه : والله .. الحمدلله الحمدلله .. (ويصد على حمدان) وتقولي تعال نسوي مظاهرات 
حمدان يضحك عليه : ههههه لا بس ما عرفت إلا عقب ما سكرت عنك .. 
محمد : تصدق يا مهند .. إنه شهد طلعت مب مصدقة سالفة موت سلطان 
مهند : كيف يعني يا محمد
محمد : اليوم نورة يوم مرت عليها عطتها صورة المرحوم ومكتوب وراها 
((قولوا الصدق قولوا انكم تقصون علي .. قولوا إنه اللي استوى كله مقلب .. سلطان ما مات صح يا نورة .. سلطان ما مات .. ))
مهند انصعق .. معقولة ياشهد حبج لأخوج يوصل لهذي الدرجة أسبوع مضى وإنتي مب راضية تقتنعين .. هذا كله حب .. شو من قلب موجود فيج ياشهد .. وأنا ياترى لي مكان في هذا القلب ولا بس سلطان ..
مهند بحزن : الله يعينها .. أنا بروح وياك المستشفى باجر يا محمد 
حمدان : ليش ما بتشوفها الحين ؟؟
مهند كان يدري إنه حمدان مصر إنه يشوف شهد 
محمد : هيه صدق يا مهند ما بتشوفها إنته ما عزيتها صح ؟؟
مهند : يا محمد .. تدري ما قدرت 
أبو محمد : خلاص فالك طيب .. اليوم تشوفها يا ولدي .. حاول يا مهند يمكن تقدر تسويلها شيء
حمدان ابتسم حق مهند .. اللي قلبه قام يدق بسرعة .. بسرعة البرررررق 
محمد : اقرب يامهند خلنا نتعشى وعقب بخليك تروح تشوفها 
مهند : على خير 
(ويقومون يتعشون ) 
وفي الصالة أسما ونورة وميرة كانوا قاعدين يتكلمون عن شهد .. صدق هذي البنية غامضة الكل .. 
أسما : يالله قوموا أكيد نشت خلونا نسير لها 
ميرة : يالله 
وينشون ويصعدون غرفة شهد .. وهناك شهد كانت مغمضه عيونها .. وحاظنه صورة سلطان كالعادة .. ودخلوا عليها .. حست فيهم بس ما حبت تفتح عينها 
أسما تحبها على جيبنها : آه يالغالية .. سلامات ماتشوفين شر 
شهد حست بربيعتها .. بس فضلت تمثل إنها راقدة أحسن .. 
نورة : يالله يا اختي كلها يومين وتردين بخير عن شاء الله 
ميرة + اسما : يارب .. الله يسمع منج 
شهد كانت تسمعهم .. بس ما اهتمت لكلامهم .. وتذكرت إنها محتاجة تكون في غرفة سلطان .. فقررت تفتح عيونها وتطلب منهم يودونها 
أسما شافت شهد وهي تفتح عيونها : السلام عليج غناتي شحالج ؟؟ 
شهد اكتفت بإبتسامه عشان تريح ربيعتها وبعدين صدت على نورة وأشرت على الكرسي .. نورة فهمت على اختها يمكن تبغي تروح الحمام .. وقامت ساعدتها .. ويوم يت بتحرك الكرسي .. شهد صدت عليها وبطلت إيدها .. نورة عرفت إنه شهد ما تبغي الحمام .. بس وين هي ما طلعت من الغرفة من يوم طاحت .. ميرة وأسما كانوا مستغربين .. حركت شهد الكرسي وخلتهم يفكرون .. شهد طلعت من الحجرة لانه الباب كان مفتوح .. حجرة سلطان ما كانت بعيدة .. قربت عند الباب رفعت إيدها وحاولت تفتح الباب .. لكن الباب كان مقفول .. تضايقت حاولت مرة ثانية بس ما ينفتح .. وتمت تدق على الباب .. نورة سمعت الدق وعرفت إنه شهد رايحة غرفة أخوها ما قدرت تستحمل صاحت على طول وميرة طلعت من الغرفة عشان تشوف شهد .. وأول ما وصلت ميرة كانت فاهمة نظرات شهد الحزينة والاسئلة اللي في عيونها 
ميرة : شهد غناتي عمي قفل الباب وخذ المفتاح معاه 
شهد نزلت راسها 
ميرة حست إنه شهد بترتاح إذا دخلت غرفة سلطان : لحظة الغالية بنزل وبيب المفتاح وبرجع 
ابتسمت شهد وردت تطالع في صورة أخوها ..
ميرة نزلت وعند غرفة عمها .. دقت الباب 
أم محمد : ادخل 
ميرة : هلا عموتي .. إن شاء الله ألحين أحسن .. 
أم محمد ك وين احسن يا ميرة .. خليها على الله 
ميرة حزنت لحزن عمتها وما حبت تزيدها : انزين عموه بغيت أسالج .. وين المفاتيح الإسبير مال القسم اللي فوق 
أم محمد : تعالي يا بنتي محطوطين في آخر سده في كبت عمج 
تروح مبرة وتفتح الكبت وتطلع المفاتيح .. شافت مفتاح حجرة سلطان .. كانت تعرف الميدالية .. بس ما حبت تاخذه عشان ما تضايق عمتها 
أم محمد : بس ما قلتيلي شحقه تبينهم 
ميرة : لا خالوا بس بغيت مفتاح حجرتي .. لأنه ضايع وما ادري وينه 
أم محمد : والله ما أعرفه خذي كل المفاتيح وجربيهن 
ميرة : إن شاء الله (وسارت وحبت راس أم ريلها ) ما تآمريني على شيء عموه 
أم محمد : لا غناتي مشكورة 
طلعت ميرة من الغرفة وركضت فوق .. شهد مثل ما هي ما تحركت طالعتها ميرة بنظرة حزن وقربت منها .. 
ميرة : هكوه المفتاح تفضلي 
ميرة كانت تعرف تميز بين المفاتيح لأنه كان مكتوب عليهم أرقام 
شهد خذت المفتاح وفتحت الباب وصدت على ميرة .. ميرة فهمت إنها تبغي تكون بروحها .. فما حبت تزعجها .. وراحت تشوف أسما ونورة اللي خلتهم في حجرة شهد .. 
دخلت الغرفة ..
نورة وهي تمسح دموعها: وين سارت 
ميرة : غرفة سلطان 
أسما : ليش خليتيها يا ميرة .. بتتعب زيادة 
نورة : هي صدق وبعدين من وين يبتي المفتاح وابويه قافلنه 
ميرة : اول شيء صدقوني شهد بترتاح ما ببتعب مثل ما تظنون .. وأنا يبت المفتاح الإسبير وعطيتها ياه 
أسما : أنا بروح اشوفها 
ميرة : لا يا أسما خلوها بروحها .. خلوها تعيش ذكريات أخوها .. ولما بتصحى من الصدمة روحها بتنسى كل شيء .. 
نورة : بس 
ميرة : لا بس ولا شيء .. خلوها على راحتها 
نورة : انزين طوفوا خلونا ننزل تحت .. 
أسما : يالله 
في غرفة سلطان .. شهد كانت قاعدة ومجابله المنظرة .. كانت تشوف شكلها .. تغيرت .. ضعفت .. ويها ذبل .. مسكت العطر الموجود واتعطرت .. خذت نفس عميق وحست إنها تشم ريحة الغالي .. صدت وشافت الصندوق .. ابتسمت له .. وكأنه إنسان يحس .. رجعت على ورى شوي .. وفتحت الكبت تمت تتأمل في ثياب أخوها .. سحبت واحد من القمصان وحظنته بقو .. حست بحراة شديدة في جسمها .. فتحت الدرج اللي في الكبت وطلعت البوم الصور .. وبدت تجلب فيه .. وتجلب الذكريات معاه .. صورة سلطان على الدراجة .. ويوم مع ربعه .. وغيره في المسبح .. وهذا مع أبوه في حفل التخرج من الإعدادية .. وهذا وهو يشتغل في الشركة في الصيف .. مايشتغل .. بس كان يحاول يشغل نفسه .. ويلس على المكتب ويتأمر .. هههههه .. ضحكت شهد وهي تتذكر سوالفه .. وفجأة .. وقفت عند صورة .. هذي صورته مع ربعه وبينهم منصور .. انجلبت الإبتسامه اللي على ويها إلى وجوووم تمت تدقق في الصورة .. وبدا شريط اليوم المشؤوم ينعاد جدام عيونها .. سكرت الالبوم وردته مكانه .. حتى الألبوم ما يخلى من ذكرى سيئة 
تمت حاظنه القميص .. حركت كرسيها لين عند المكتبه تناولت كتب فتحته وشغلت نفسها بالقراية 
في الميلس مهند ما كان معاهم .. كان يفكر كيف بيشوف شهد .. كيف بيستحمل يطالع في عيونها عقب ذاك اليوم .. كيف ؟؟ 
حمدان قطع عليه صمته : شو فيك يا مهند ما تآكل 
مهند : لا والله الحمدلله 
محمد : وين بعدك ما كلت شيء 
مهند : لا والله شبعان .. 
حمدان : شو هذا كله مشتاق حق شهد يعني (ويغمز بعيونه)
مهند كان يدري إنه حمدان يبغي يلعب بأعصابه .. وأبو محمد إنتبه وحب يعرف شو جواب مهند لانه كان خايف ينفصل عنها بعد اللي صابها 
مهند : يمكن .. 
حمدان يبتسم بمكر : شو بعد يمكن 
مهند : هيه .. خلاص ارتحت 
محمد وأبوه فرحوا من خاطرهم مهند بعده متمسك بشهد .. وحمدوا ربهم 
محمد : أها يعني قول إنك ما تبا تاكل ومستعيل وتبغي تشوفها 
مهند ابتسم ابتسامه صفراء : توك تفهم .. كنت أتحسبك أذكى يا محمد 
محمد : أفا عليك يالنسيب أنا فاهم .. بس استهبل 
حمدان : هههههه .. انزين لحظة بتصل في ميرة وبقولها 
محمد : مالك خص في مرتي انا بتصل بها وبقولها تولهت عليها
حمدان : اختي قبل ما تصير مرتك والله أختي من 24 سنه ومرتك من 3 سنين 
مهند : ههههههه والله إنكم مشكلة خلاص انا بدق حق أسما وبقولها 
محمد : لا خلاص انا بسير ازقر ميرة وبخبرها 
حمدان : اوكي 
وقام محمد وطلع كان يدري إنه أسما موجودة فزقر ميرة من عند الباب وطلعتله 
ميرة : هلا محمد بغيت شيء 
محمد : هيه مهند يبغي يشوف شهد 
ميرة : والله زين 
محمد : قولي حق نورة وأسما يطلعون من الغرفة خله يكلمها روحه شوي 
ميرة : إحنا قاعدين في الصالة 
محمد : زين عيل 
ميرة : بس 
محمد : بس شو 
ميرة : شهد مب في الغرفة 
محمد بإستغراب : كيف قدرتوا تنزلونها من فوق 
ميرة : لا هي فوق بس مب في حجرتها 
محمد : أكيد عند حصاني .. أحسن خليها تتونس شوي 
ميرة بدت تتور وخافت ريلها يعصب : لا ولا عند حصة 
محمد : عيل وين ؟؟؟؟!!!
ميرة : في غرفة اخوك المرحوم 
محمد : شوووووووووووووووووه 
ميرة : محمد دخيلك لا تعصب .. 
محمد : ومنوه الغبي اللي عطاها المفتاح 
ميرة : انا 
محمد حاول ما يعصب : ليش يا ميرة ليش 
ميرة تشجعت شوي : محمد البنت طلبت منا نساعدها عشان تركب على الكرسي وبعدين طلعت من الحجرة ووقفت عن حجرة سلطان وكان لازم اساعدها .. صدقني بترتاح 
محمد يتنهد : انزين بخلي مهند يصعد حجرة سلطان خليهم يتغطون .. لاني بدخله الغرفة وعقب بطلع 
ميرة : إن شاء الله 
محمد : يالله سيري بسرعة 
دخلت ميرة الصالة 
نورة : ها شو كان يبغي ريلج 
ميرة : كان يقولي يبغي يطوف هو ومهند .. لأانه مهند يبغي يشوف شهد 
أسما ابتسمت وقالت في خاطرها : وأخيـــــــــراً
نورة : زين قوموا عيل بنسير حجرتي .. بس تعالي قلتيله إنها في حجرة سلطان 
ميرة : هيه 
نورة : وما قال شيء 
ميرة : كان بيعصب بس هديته 
نورة : زين عيل .. يالله قمنا 
أسما : يالله 
ويصعدون ويروحون حجرة نورة بس ميرة تسمع صياح بنتها .. فتقولهم يروحن معاها حجرتها .. 
وفي الميلس 
محمد : يالله يا مهند قوم 
مهند : يالله .. 
حمدان : ما تبوني ايي وياكم 
مهند : إنته إنثبر هني أحسنلك 
حمدان : هيه خلاص نقع فيني خيانة ألحين .. من لقى أحبابه نسى أصحابه 
مهند : والله مب فايقلك حمدان 
أبو محمد : انزين يا ولدي انا بدش ارتاح 
مهند : خذ راحتك يا عمي .. أنا بروح اسلم على شهد وعقب على طول باخذ اختي وبروح 
حمدان : وين بعدك يالس ولا خلاص ما تبغي تشوفنا عقب ما تشوف شهد 
مهند : هيه عيل شو 
أبو محمد ابتسم وطلع بيروح حجرته يرتاح .. دخل وشاف سلمى راقدة غمضته .. خايفة على عيالها .. حتى هو خايف عليهم .. ودعا ربه الله يقوم بنته بالسلامة .. عشان يفرحون ولو شويه 
محمد ومهند طلعوا عشان يروحون عند شهد 
مهند كان قلبه يدق بقو .. وتذكر .. هذي الدقات حس فيها اول مرة شاف فيها شهد .. 
حاول يتماسك ما يبغي يضعف جدامها ويسامحها بسرعة .. بس لازم يشوفها على الأقل يادي الواجب .. محمد طول الطريق كان محترم صمته وهو بعد كان يفكر متى يي باجر عشان آخذ شهد المستشفى عشان تتعالج 
وحمدان تم بروحه في الميلس .. دعا ربه إنه مهند يصفح عن بنت عمه .. لأنه كان واثق فيها .. وفجأة حس بالم فظيع في صدره .. تمدد على الكنبة الموجودة في الميلس وغمض عيونه يمكن يحس بالراحة شوي مع إنه الألم كان زايد عليه 
وجدام باب حجرة سلطان 
محمد : شهد مو في غرفتها .. شهد هنيه 
مهند : ليش هذي غرفة منوه 
محمد نزل راسه : هذي حجرة سلطان 
مهند : انزين يالله خلنا ندخل 
محمد : لا يا مهند ادخل شوفها بروحك 
مهند بسرعة : لا 
محمد استغرب : ليش 
مهند : هاه لا ولا شيء انزين خلاص .. 
محمد : انزين أنا بترياك تحت في الصالة 
مهند : اوكي 
محمد لف وراح .. نزل من على الدري وخلى مهند بروحه .. ما حس فيه .. ما حس إنه مهند قام يرتجف بكبره .. هنيه شهد .. اللي حبيتها وخانتني .. هنيه روحي وحياتي كلها .. مد إيده على الباب وفتحه .. 

وبعدين .. هذا ما بنعرفه إلا في الجزء 18 .. شو بيصير .. في غرفة سلطان وكيف بيكون اللقاء .. بينه وبين شهد ؟؟؟!!! ومهند هل بيسامحها ..

----------


## أسرار الليل

الجزء الثامن عشر 
شهد كانت مجابلة المكتبة . .. وظهرها للباب .. ومندمجة في الكتاب اللي في إيدها .. مهند فتح الباب شوي شوي .. وشافها قاعدة على الكرسي ومنزلة راسها شوي .. شهد ما انتبهت .. إنه في حد معاها في الغرفة .. كانت تظن بس هي الموجودة مع روح أخوها سلطان ..كانت تقرا الكتاب وتقول في خاطرها ((بقراه لين ما يوصل سلطان .. عشان أسوي مثل كل مرة أقوله شو الحلو اللي في الكتاب وشو اللي ما عيبني )) وفي نفس الوقت اللي شهد كانت فيه سرحانة .. كان مهند يطالعها .. صح معطتنه ظهرها .. بس هو كان يرتجف .. استغرب من نفسه .. 
شو صايبني يا رب .. هذي شهد جدامي .. وأنا مب قادر حتى اقولها السلام عليكم .. 
ليش هذا الخوف ياربي .. تجدم مهند وقعد على الشبرية ومع ذلك شهد ما انتبهت .. تفكيرها بسلطان كان أقوى من إنها تنتبه .. 
مهند مرت عليه خمس دقايق وهو موجود في الغرفة .. مب عارف كيف يبدأ .. بس بعدين .. تشجع وحاول .. 
مهند : السلام عليكم 
شهد رفعت راسها بدون ما تلتفت .. حست بجسمها كله يرتجف .. سلطان .. لا هذا مب سلطان .. هذا صوت أنا أعرفه .. أعرفه عدل .. هذا صوت مهند 
ويقطع مهند تفكيرها : أحسن الله عزاج يالغا .. ياشهد (كان بيقول الغالية بس تراجع)
سادت لحظة صمت .. خذت شهد نفس عمييييييييق .. ولفت تشوف مهند .. ولما طاحت عينها في عيونه .. تمت تتأملهم .. هذا مهند .. هو نفسه .. مهند اللي أحبه ما اقدر أستغنى عنه .. بس ليش يقولي أحسن الله عزاج هو بعد يبغي يلعب علي .. ولا يبغيني أنسى الطردة ..اللي استوت في المستشفى
مهند : شهد .. يا ريت كنتي تتكلمين .. كنت على الأقل غفرتلج 
نزلت شهد راسها .. ورفعت صورة سلطان .. وناولتها مهند 
مهند : يا شهد .. سلطان مات .. الله يرحمه .. اطلبيله الرحمة .. 
شهد بانت علامات الحزن على ويها وردت تدقق في ملامح مهند .. 
مهند : شهد أنا كنت ياي أسلم عليج وأروح .. حطي بالج على نفسج .. 
وقام مهند ونزلت شهد راسها .. 
مشى مهند ولما وصل عند الباب .. إلتفت لكنه شاف شيء غريب .. 
كانت عيون شهد تدمع .. 
هيه شهد بدت عيونها تمتلي بالدموع .. كلهم ممكن يمزحون بس مهند ملامحه جادة ..غير إنه زعلان مني .. وما بي إلا إذا كان الموضع صدق .. يعني أخوي راح .. خلاص ما راح يرجع ..
وقف مهند وتم يطالع عيونها اللي خلاص امتلت بالدموع .. كان مو متحمل يشوفها بهذي الحالة بس تم ساكت وما تكلم .. مسك مقبض الباب 
وفتحه .. 
شهد بصوت خفيف متقطع :ي .. يع .. يعني .. يعني صدق سلطان مات .. 
مهند ما صدق إذنه حس إنه يبغي يطير .. هذا صوتها .. صوت الغالية صوت شهد .. رغم إنه متقطع .. 
صد عليها مهند .. وقرب منها .. ويلس على ركبه مجابلنها .. 
مهند كان مو متحمل أكثر خلاص بيسامحها بس خلها تتكلم .. : شهد تكلمي .. سمعيني صوتج مرة ثانية .. قولي شهد 
شهد رفعت راسها وخلاص الدموع تنزل من عيونها .. مثل النهر .. : س .. سلطان .. ولد مبارك مات .. صح يا مهند 
مهند : هذي سنه الحياة ياشهد .. 
ونزلت راسها وحطت إيدها على ويها وتمت تصيح .. 
مهند تم يطالعها بهدوء .. يبغي يلوي عليها من الفرحة ..يبغي يطلع ويبشر كل اللي برع .. إنه شهد خلاص تتكلم .. بس ما يبغي يفارقها ولا لحظة خايف يكون عايش في حلم .. 
مهند : شهد الحمدلله على السلامة .. 
رفعت راسها وتمت تطالعه بوجوم .. ودموعها تنزل .. أخوها راح ومهند خلاص إنهزت صورتها جدامه .. اليوم شهد فهمت إنه .. اللي يستوي من حوليها حقيقة مو حلم .. اليوم حست بطعنه قويه في صدرها .. من إثنينه تحبهم وايد .. سلطان ومهند .. 
وفجأة رجع على بالها ذاك اليوم .. اللي مات في سلطان .. واللي شافت فيه منصور .. واللي زعل فيه مهند .. تشجعت مسحت دموعها 
شهد بصوت مخنوق : مهند أنا ما أستحقك .. أرجوك لا تحرجني 
مهند : شهد ارجوج 
شهد : مهند أنا اللي أرجوك .. خلني في حالي 
مهند : شوووووه .. شو تقصدين ؟؟!!
شهد كانت تتقطع من داخلها .. بس تأنيب الضمير كان ياكل قلبها .. لكن ما حبت هو يبدأ فبدت هي الاول : مهند لو سمحت .. لا تيي هني مرة ثانية 
مهند وكأنه انصفع على ويهه .. يتذكر هذي الجملة .. قالها أو سمعها .. لا قالها وقالها حق شهد لما كانت خايفة عليه من الموت موت .. وألحين انقلب الموقف .. هي الغلطانة وهي اللي تبغي تبتعد .. وأنا الريال مالي كرامة .. 
شهد : مهند ممكن تقوم ولا أنا أطلع أحسن 
مهند وهو يوقف : لا لا تعبين نفسج .. أنا طالع 
شهد كانت ميودة الدموع بعدها ما صاحت أخوها ولا ريلها اللي بتضيعه في لحظة تهور .. بس حياتها كلها ألم .. مستحيل .. تحس بالفرح مهما كان .. 
وقف مهند ووصل عند الباب ولف عليها قبل ما يطلع : أنا طالع .. بس لا تدوريني بعد اليوم .. 
شهد حست بخنجر يقطع قلبها قطعة قطعة .. خلاص اللي كانت خايفة منه صار .. آخ يا دنيا .. دمرتيني وأنا بعدني صغيرة .. دفنت راسها بين إيدها وتمت تصيح وتشهق وصوتها يعلى .. 
حاولت تقوم بس حست ريولها مخدرة .. تمت على الكرسي تصيح .. تصيح أخوها .. وتصيح مهند .. اللي خسرته بسبب تهور .. وعزة النفس اللي بتدمرها في النهاية .. 
مهند طلع من الحجرة وعقله مو معاه .. خلاه مع شهد .. هو اتخذ قراره .. مستحيل أرجع لها .. نزل مهند الصالة ومحمد كان يتريها .. 
محمد : زين يا ريال ما بغيت تطلع .. عيل يوم بترمس شو بتسوي .. 
مهند :....................
محمد : مهند شو فيك عسى ما شر شكلك ما يسر .. شهد فيها شيء ..
مهند : لا ما فيها شيء .. محمد دخيلك قول حق حد يزقر أختي بنروح .. أنا أترياها في الصاله .. 
وفجأة يسمعون صرخة من فوق .. كانت شهد 
شهد : تعــــــــــال يا سلطان .. 
محمد وقف مصدوم .. 
مهند ببرود مصطنع (كان يفور) : روح شوف اختك تراني كلمتها..
محمد :.................. 
مهند : محمد روح شوف شهد وبشرهم وناد أختي 
محمد صد على مهند حظنه بقو وطلع يركض على الدري .. 
مهند تم يشوفه لين ما اختفى .. وطلع من الصالة وركب السيارة .. كان يدري إنه اخته ما بتطلع إذا عرفت عن شهد .. شغل السيارة وقرر يردلها عقب شوي 
محمد فتح باب غرفه سلطان وراح عند اخته على طول ..
محمد : شهد قولي محمد سمعيني صوتج قولي إنج توه إنتي اللي صرختي 
شهد بصوت متقطع : محمد 
محمد : عيون محمد فديتج يا شهد .. ارمسي يا اختي تكلمي دخيلج (بدت عيونه تدمع)
شهد مدت يديها وحطتها على ويه أخوها ومستح دمعته : لا تصيح يا محمد وسامحني .. خليتكم تحاتون 
محمد : مب مهم إحنا المهم إنتي .. (ولوى عليها وتموا يصيحون ) 
وفجأة انفتح الباب .. البنات سمعوا الصرخة ويوا يركضون 
نورة : منو اللي صرخ قبل شوي 
ميرة تقرب من ريلها : شو فيك يامحمد .. 
وأسما واقفة بعيد وتطالع .. 
محمد رفع راسه (سوى عمره حزين): بقولكم خبر يموت لاااااااااااااااااااا
نورة + ميرة خافوا صدق : قول بسرعة 
شهد حاولت تبتسم : ما عليكم منه يبغي يلعوزكم 
نورة وميرة وأسما بصوت واحد : شهـــــــــد 
شهد زادت ابتسامتها : شو فيكم أول مرة تسمعون صوتي 
بدوا يصيحون ولوا عليها ..محمد قام .. وأسما تجدمت وحظنت ربيعتها وحبتها بقو 
شهد : بس يا أسما عورتيني .. 
اسما : إلا بقطعج مثل ما قطعتي قلبي .. لحظة بتصل في مهند 
نورة : يالله اتصلي بشريه 
محمد : ماله داعي مهند أول واحد سمعها وهي ترمس .. ساحر طلع مب حب عليه ههههههه
ميرة : يا عيني يا عيني .. ترانا ما كنا مالين عينها 
شهد ويها تغير ورجعت تصيح 
الكل استغرب .. شو فيها .. 
محمد : شهد حبيبتي حاولي توقفين 
شهد : ما أقدر يا محمد ما اقدر (وترد تصيح )
في هذي اللحظة يرن تلفون أسما .. 
أسما : ألو .. مهند 
مهند : أسما بعد ربع ساعة بيج ..
أسما وهي تمسح دموعها : الحمدلله على سلامة المدام يا استاذ مهند
مهند : وهي خلت فيها مدام .. الله يعين بس المهم لا تتأخرين 
أسما حست إنه اخوها فيه شيء .. : إن شاء الله 
مهند : مع السلامة 
أسما :مع السلامة 
محمد : آسف اسما .. نسيت إنه مهند يبغيج .. التهيت بشهد .. 
أسما : لا عادي اخوي محمد كله واحد ..
ميرة : شهود يالله بسرعة قومي عن الدلع برووك بيموت من الوله عليج .. 
شهد : فديته حتى أنا تولهت عليه وعليكم كلكم .. خاطري انزل أكلم أمايه بس مب قادره 
نورة : إنتي شاوري .. والكل تحت أمرج 
شهد : تسلمين يا اختي 
محمد : أنا نازل عند حمدان .. وببشر أمي وأبويه في الطريق 
ميرة : زين ما تسوي .. وطرش مبارك بعد 
شهد : هههههههه شنج ناويه علي .. 
ميرة : حار بحار هههه
الكل : ههههههه 
محمد ينزل .. ويشوف ولده يالس في الصالة ويلعب .. 
محمد : مبارك حبيبي تعال 
مبارك : نعم بابا 
محمد : تحب عموه ثهووووووود على قولتك 
مبارك : هيه اهبها .. 
محمد : هي بعد تحبك وتقولك سير حجرة عمي سلطان .. 
مبارك بفرح : والله عمي سلطان رجع .. أنا أعرف عمو ثهووود زعلانة عشان هو مو في البيت والله بظربه ألحين بقوله ليش زعلت عموه ثهووووووود
محمد سكت وترحم على اخوه في قلبه .. 
محمد : لا حبيبي .. بس عموه شهد فوق .. يالله سير 
مبارك بهدوء : وعمي سلطان 
محمد : خلاص لا تسير 
مبارك : لا لا خلاص ..
مبارك ركض يشوف عمته صدق كان مشتاق لها وايد .. 
محمد سار بيشوف أمه وأبوه .. 
في حجرة سلطان .. كانوا الأربعة متلخبطين يصيحون شوي ويضحكون شوي .. بس شهد اختفى سلطان للحظات من بالها .. بس ما اسرع ما رجع ومو بروحه .. إلا معاه مهند .. 
دخل مبارك الغرفة ..وركض ونقز على عمته ..
مبارك : عمووووووووووووه ثهوووووووود قامت 
شهد تمت تحبه : فديت روح بروك أنا والله 
مبارك : عموه ليث اثتويتي مينونة أنا ما احب الميانين 
شهد مستغربة : ومنو قال إني مينونة 
مبارك : ماما 
شهد : يا مسودة الويه شو قايله حق ولدج .. 
ميرة تضحك : والله ما قلت شيء إلا روحه يخرف .. 
شهد : هههههه يالخربوط .. 
وتموا يسولفون .. وقالولها عن سالفة المستشفى .. في البداية .. خافت .. حست برعب .. بس لازم تروح لأانها تبغي تمشي مثل الأول .. فوافقت .. 
محمد كان عند أمه وأبوه عشان يخبرهم .. 
دخل الغرفة لقاهم طايحين .. فما بغى يوعيهم بس قبل ما يطلع 
أبو محمد : هلا يا ولدي بغيت شيء 
محمد : لا أبويه سلامتك تحريتك راقد 
أبو محمد : آخ يا محمد وين يغمضلي جفن وأنا أفكر باللي يصير في هذا البيت .. 
أم محمد : عيل أنا شو أقول 
أبو محمد : سلمى إنتي واعيه ؟؟؟
أم محمد : وين بيني الرقاد يا مبارك .. وعيالي يضيعون واحد ورا الثاني .. 
محمد : زين إنكم واعين .. لأنه شهد تبغي تشوفكم 
أم محمد : ليش قومتوها يا ولدي .. أحسها تتضايق إذا شافتنا 
أبو محمد : يا ربي يخليها لي ويعافيها 
محمد : آمين .. يالله قوموا وأنا بسبقكم 
محمد حب يسويلهم مفآجأة عشان يفرحهم شوي . .
رجع يصعد فوق ودخل الحجرة .. 
محمد : شهد قومي سيري حجرتج بسرعة .. 
شهد : ليش ؟؟
محمد : أبا أفرح أمايه وأبويه قلتلهم إنج نشيتي وتبينهم 
ميرة : يا ابوا المفاجآت إنته ..
محمد :عشون عيل .. أعجبج يا حرمي المصون .. 
شهد : يالله عيل خلونا نطلع 
طلعوا .. لفت شهد على الباب وقفلته .. وصدت على محمد 
شهد : محمد ممكن احتفظ بالمفتاح ؟؟
محمد إلتفت على ميرة اللي هزت راسها عشان يوافق 
محمد : على راحتج 
وراحوا حجرتها .. وشلها محمد وحطها على سريرها .. 
اٍسما سلمت على شهد لأنه مهند سوالها مس كول 
أسما : أشوفج باجر إن شاء الله 
شهد : لا تعبين نفسج .. 
أسما : لا تعب ولا شيء .. وبيب مهند وياي (وتغمز بعينها )
شهد ملامحها تغيرت .. وهزت راسها لربيعتها 
أسما : أي إنتي ما أحب لغة الإشارات ولا أفهمها .. أتكلم عربي وبس تبين يالله ارمسي ما تبين كيفج .. 
الكل : ههههههههههه
شهد سحبت أسما عندالها وصاصرتها في إذنها ..: حطي بالج على مهند 
أسما يصوووووووووت عالي : يا عيني ما أقدر .. أنا أترخص ألحين 
الكل : مع السلامة 
نزلت أسما .. وركبت مع مهند .. 
أسما : والله والله مب مصدقة .. إنته شو سويت فيها خليتها تتكلم .. والله إنك طلعت فنااااااان يا مهند .. محد رام عليها غيرك 
مهند : ....................
أسما : مهند .. مهند !!
مهند : إذا ما سكتي والله العظيم أوقف السيارة أخليج تروحين بتكسي 
أسما : لا خلاص خطت لساني ما برمس 
ولين ما وصلوا البيت والصمت سائد .. 
وعند باب بيتهم 
أسما : ما بتنزل ؟؟
مهند : لا ..
أسما : متى بترد 
مهند : وبعدين حرمتي وأنا ما ادري 
أسما : لا أختك 
مهند بعصبية : بتنزلين ولا لا ؟؟ 
أسما تمت تطالعة بنظرات كلها استغراب وحيرة .. ليش شو اللي صار .. مفروض يكون فرحان .. ومو بس فرحان إلا طاير من الفرح .. شو فيه .. ليش ما يرمس .. سكتت ما ردت عليه ونزلت من السيارة .. وأول ما نزلت حرك السيارة بقو ومشى بسرررررررعة 
أسما : بسم الله .. الله حافظنك يا اخويه .. 
ودخلت البيت ..
في غرفة شهد 
محمد : شهود فاجئيهم .. انزين 
شهد ابتسمت حق اخوها وفي هذي اللحظة دخلوا سلمى ومبارك .. 
تموا يطالعونها بكل أسى وحسرة .. بس استغربوا من عيونها 
أم محمد تيلس عندالها : فديت روحج عيونج شو فيها 
أبو محمد : مهند قالج شيء ؟؟ 
شهد تهز راسها إنه لا .. 
أبو محمد : حمدلله طمنتيني .. عيل شوفيج يالغالية .. 
شهد : أحبـــــــكم 
أم محمد وقفت من الصدمة وأبو محمد تسمر في مكانه .. وفي لحظة لوت عليها أمها وتمت تصيح ودمعت عيون أبوها .. 
شهد : أمايه .. ليش الصياح 
أم محمد : فديت صوتج .. ارمسي صارخي سمعيني صوتج 
أبو محمد : الحمدلله على السلامة يالغالية 
محمد : هذا كله بفضل الله ثم فضل مهند ..
أم محمد : فديته والله لو لفيتي العالم ما بتحصلين شراته 
شهد حاولت تم طبيعية بس نزلت دمعه غصبن عنها .. 
أبو محمد : صدقتي يا سلمى .. 
نورة : وبهذي المناسبة السعيدة .. بسويلكم عصير ما شربتوه في حياتكم 
شهد : ههههههه .. عيل كل يوم بمرض دام السالفة فيها عصير 
أم محمد : بسم الله عليج يالغالية .. 
أبو محمد : شهد يا بنيتي شو ريولج 
شهد : ما احس فيهم يا أبويه 
محمد : يعني المستشفى لازم .. 
شهد : إن شاء الله .. 
نورة طلعت وميرة سارت تشوف حصة وشهد طلبت تنزل تحت ومحمد ما قصر والكل نزل يلس في الصاله الكل .. كان فرحان حاولوا يبتعدون عن سلطان شوي .. ما كانوا يدرون باللي صار بين مهند وشهد والمصيبة الاكبر اللي بتستويلهم ..
حمدان كان في الميلس وفجأة نش بسرعة كان غافل بس نش .. حس بنغزة قويه صوب صدره بدا يتألم .. حاول يتماسك نفسه .. الدوا لازم آخذه وهو موجود في البيت .. ياربي كيف نسيته .. تحامل على نفسه وقام طلع من الميلس وتوجه لسيارته .. جلبها يدور الحبوب يمكن يابها .. وفعلا حصل الكيس الإحتياطي اللي حاطنه في السيارة .. سرط الحبه بسرعة وحاول يقاوم الألم اللي بدا يزيد .. رفع إيده .. شاف إنه الجهاز يمشي ببطء .. عشر دقايق حس بإستقرار .. مفعول الحبه بدا .. طنش الجهاز .. وغمض عيونه .. 
وهناك .. في الظلام .. كان قاعد مهند .. يبغي يشوف البحر .. بس مو شايف غير سواد .. كان متضايق بطريقة كبيرة .. 
هي الغلطانة وهي اللي تطردني .. وأنا الريال .. ليش يا شهد تعاقبيني كله لاني حبيتج ويوم يت بسامحها جرحتني زيادة .. رحت أهديها .. خلتني أنا اللي أفور .. فرحت بصوتها .. وياريتني ما سمعت اللي قالته .. 
مهند كان يصيح بهدوء .. ليش الدنيا قاعدة تسوي فيه جذيه .. قعد يفكر بالحل .. وما لقى جدامه غير حلين .. 
إما يتنازل عن كرامته ويتأسف منها .. مع إنه مقتنع إنه ما غلط .. ويحاول يعطيها فرصة .. 
أو إنه يودرها .. نعم .. شهد مو آخر وحدة في الدنيا وبنساها بسرعة إذا تعلقت في غيرها .. 
والله يهنيها بعدي .. 
استقرت الفكرة في بال مهند .. بس حس إنه التنفيذ صعب لكنه مو مستحيل .. نعم مو مستحيل إنه ينسى شهد ..
قام من جدام البحر وركب سيارته ورجع اللبيت .. وأول ما دخل البيت أمه كانت يالسه 
أم مهند : هلا بوليدي .. الحمدلله على سلامة شهد .. 
مهند : الله يسلمج ..
أم مهند : شو فيك حبيبي مهموم 
مهند : ولا شيء أمايه راسي يعورني ما رقدت من يومين 
أم مهند : روح ارتاح يالغالي 
مهند : إن شاء الله .. بس بغيت أسألج قبل .. 
أم مهند : إسال .. 
أسما كانت يايه من المطبخ ويلست عند أمها .. 
مهند : عهود بنت خالتي غنيمة .. إنخطبت ولا بعدها 
أسما استغربت من السؤال وحتى أمها .. بس ؟؟!!
أم مهند : لا والله يا وليدي .. بغاها أول ولد عمها بس هي ما بغته ورفضوه 
مهند : أها .. 
أسما والفضول بيشتلها : ليش ؟؟!!!
مهند : إنتي جب مالج خص .. 
أسما : انزين خلاص كلتنا .. 
أم مهند : ها حبيبي ما قلتلي ليش تسال .. 
مهند : لا ولا شيء بقولج بعدين .. 
أسما : إذا تباني اقوم بقوم .. 
مهند : لا ماله داعي قلت بعدين .. أنا بصعد أرتاح تبون شيء 
أم مهند + أسما : سلامتك 
صعد مهند وهو محتار من نفسه .. بهذي السرعة تبغي تتخلص من شهد .. انزين أول انفصل عنها بعدين فكر .. على الأقل عن كلام الناس ..ليش ما فيني إحساس .. صدق أنا معدوم من الإحساس .. قلبتي حياتي ياشهد وألحين تبين تهدمينها .. أنا شو سويت إنت اللي غلطتي وإنتي اللي تعاقبين .. لكن لا .. أنا مهند .. ومستحيل تكون هذي ثاني تجربة تفشل .. سلامة وماتت .. وشهد .. شهد شيء ثاني .. شهد هي اللي غلطت وهي اللي استغنت عني .. وعهود من متى وأنا أفكر فيها ..من ألحين لأاني أصلا ما أعرف غيرها ..!!! أصلا أنا عمري ما شفتها إلا وهي صغيرة .. هالكثر أنا خايف من شهد .. 
ودخل غرفته وطاح على الشبريه كان حاط صورة شهد في برواز صغير .. مسك البرواز وتنهد 
مهند : إنتي اللي بديتي مب أنا .. للاسف .. 
فتح الدرج وحط الصورة .. لأنه يبغي ينزع صاحبتها من حياته كلها .. 
في بيت بو محمد الكل كان قاعد في الصالة وشهد على كرسيها المتحرك ونورة دخلت عليهم بالعصير .. وزعته وبقى كاس واحد 
محمد : وهذا بعد حق منوه 
نورة : ها .. لا يمكن زيادة 
شهد كانت تفكر في مهند ما غاب عن بالها من طلع من غرفة سلطان .. بس حاولت تفرح أهلها وتكون طبيعيه ..
شهد : اكيد حق حمدان 
محمد : اووووه حمدان خليته روحه في الميلس بقوم أشوفه .. 
ميرة : خلك يالس انا بقوم .. 
محمد : كيفج .. 
تقوم ميرة وتدخل الميلس .. ما حصلته وقالت اكيد راح عند ربعه .. وفجأة تسمع صوت تلفون .. تدور وتلقى تلفون أخوها .. وتشوف اسم علي ربيعه متصل فيه .. استغربت أكيد ناسي تلفونه .. بس ما تدري شو اللي خلاها تفتح باب الميلس تشيك على سيارته .. شافتها موجودة .. لفت شيلتها البيضاء وطلعت .. شوي لأنه الكراج كان داخل البيت .. وشافت اخوها في السيارة .. قالت أكيد يكلم حد في التلفون .. بعدين تذكرت إنه التلفون في إيدها .. رن مرة ثانية .. فقررت تروح تودي له ياه .. وصلت عند السيارة .. ودقت عليه الجامه .. بس ما رد عليها .. وقالت في خاطرها ((الله يقطع بليسك يا حمدانوه حد يرقد في السيارة .. فتحت الباب وكلمته 
ميرة : حمدان .. 
حمدان : ...............
ميرة : حمدان قوم يالله عاد .. ربيعك علي من الصبح يتصل .. 
حمدان : ................
ميرة بدت تخاف : حمدان حبيبي أخويه قوم بسرعة عن الدلع .. 
بس حمدان ما كان يرد عليها .. عيونها بدت تدمع .. 
ميرة : حمدان لا تلعب بأعصابي قوم .. بالله نورة مسويه عصير .. حقك يالله قووووم .. العصير اللي تحبه .. 
حمدان : ..............
ميرة : حمدان دخيلك لا تروح .. حمدان دخيلك رد علي أنا ميرة أختك .. حمداااااااااااااااااااااااان 
محمد سمع صوت مرته .. قام والكل قام معاه .. وطلعوا عند باب الصاله .. 
محمد بصوت عالي : ميرة وينج 
ميرة : إلحق علي يا محمد .. إلحق على حمدان .. 
الكل تسمر مكانه .. 
محمد وأبوه ركضوا عشان يشوفون شو السالفة .. 
وأم حمدان كانت راقدة .. ولا تدري عن أي شيء صار بعد العشى .. 
حمدان شووووووو فيه ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
وعهود منو هذي .. شخصية يديدة ياترى بتدخل في الصراع اللي يعانيه بيت بو محمد .. 
الله يستر من اللي مخشوش في الجزي الياي 
انتظروني

----------


## fatemah

قريت بس 17 اما 18 بعدين اكمله يعني لاتكملي القصة اليوم بكرة

----------


## أسرار الليل

خلاص اوكي ولا يهمج ...

----------


## fatemah

هونت اسرا كميلها انا فا ضية الحين 
هههههههه
بس يسلمووووووووعلى القصة رووووعة

----------


## أسرار الليل

اوكي فطووم اني اللحين بنزل اجزاء لأن بعد ما ادري عن الضروووف اوكي !!!
لأن بعد ساعات ما اجلس على النت يومين ورى بعض <<< حمااااس 
اللحين راح انزل الأجزااااااء اوكي !!

----------


## أسرار الليل

الجزء التاسع عشر
محمد ركض عند ميرة وشاف حمدان 
وميرة تصيح وتناديه 
ميرة : إلحق عليه يا محمد حمدان ما يرد علي ..
محمد : قومي خلني اشوفه ..
ميرة : محمد دخيلك ما ابغي أخسر أخويه دخيلك 
أبو محمد : قومي يا بنتي ياميرة خلينا نوديه المستشفى .. 
ميرة : بي وياكم 
أبو محمد : ماله داعي 
ميرة : لا عمي دخيلك 
أبو محمد : روحي هاتي عباتج بسرعة 
محمد حاول يشل حمدان وحطه على الكرسي اللي حذاله ..وأبو محمد ركب ورا وميرة ركضت الصالة .. 
ميرة : عطيني عباة يا نورة بسرعة 
نورة وهي تصيح : ميرة حمدان .. حمدان 
ميرة : أوووووه يانورة هاتيلي عباة 
نورة ركضت وخذت عباتها ويابتها وهي تصيح .. حمدان شو فيه .. لا حمدان ما بيروح ما بيخليني مثل ما خلانا سلطان .. لا ياحمدان 

نورة : اندوج وطمنينا دخيلج ..
ميرة وهي تطلع : إن شاء الله 
شهد كانت قاعده على كرسيها وتطالع إختها .. وأعصابها متوترة وايد .. 
يارب ما مر علينا شهر واحد وكل هالمصايب على راسنا .. ليش 
تونسنا بملجة نورة .. مرض حمدان ..
ملج علي مهند .. وهدمني منصور ..
رد حمدان بعافية .. مات سلطان .. 
رجع صوتي وخسرت مهند .. 
وألحين فرحوا اهلي فيني وطاح حمدان .. 
وهذا كله ما مر عليه حتى ثلاث اسابيع .. 
نورة كانت تصيح ولاويه على امها .. أم محمد كانت ساكته لسانها انربط شو بتقول .. تحس بسجاجين تقطع قلبها .. بس لازم تهدي بنتها .. 
أم محمد : اهدي يا بنتي يانورة حمدان ما عليه شر إن شاء الله 
نورة : ليش .. ليش يا أمايه يبصير فينا شذي ليش .. 
شهد بحزن كبير : إهدي يا نورة .. ما صار شي اهدي 
نورة : حمدان بيموت .. خلاص حمدان بيروح مثل ما راح سلطان وحرق قلبي 
أم محمد : لا يا نورة لا تقولين شذي .. 
شهد : نورة احيدج اقوى من شي 
نورة : لا خلاص انكسرت .. ما أبغي شي .. يارب خذ روحي واشفي حمدان يا رب .. 
أم محمد : لا يانورة لا تقولين شي .. دخيلج .. يالغالية لا تقولين شي 
وتمتوا في الصالة .. نورة تصيح وشهد خايفة على ولد عمها ومهند اللي طيفه مو راضي يفارق خيالها .. وأمهم تاحاول تهديهم وتذكرهم إنه مرت عمهم نايمة ولازم ما تصحى وتعرف باللي صار .. 
وفي المستشفى .. 
ميرة وريلها وأبوه قاعدين يتريون الدكتور ..اللي دخل من نص ساعة ولين ألحين ما طلع .. ميرة كانت تصيح ومحمد يحاول يهديها بس ما في فايده ..
أبو محمد كان يدعي حق حمدان من كل قلبه .. حمدان ولده مثل ما محمد ولده .. وكان يفكر في الحالة اللي هم فيها .. رغم الفلوس والنعمة اللي هم عايشين فيها إلا إنه هذا ما يعني السعادة في الحياة .. الصحة وراحة البال هي السعادة .. 
طلع الدكتور وكان يتناقش مع السستر بإندماج .. ومحمد قطع عليه كلامه 
محمد : طمني يا دكتور شو حاله 
الدكتور بحزن : إنته شو تصيرله 
محمد : ولد عمه وزوج إخته يا دكتور لا تخوفني طمني 
الدكتور : بصراحة يا اخ .. حمدان تعبان كثير .. والمشكلة في الجهاز اللي يتحرك ببطء .. لازم جهاز ثاني .. وللاسف عمليه ثانية لأنه العملية ما نجحت .. وفي مدة تقريبية قدرها ثمان وأربعين ساعة 
محمد : شوووووو يا دكتور والحل .. 
الدكتور : إحنا بننقله المستشفى الأمريكي .. رغم إنه خاص لكن الجهاز متوافر عندهم .. بس الدكتور مو موجود هم ممكن يسعفونه .. وبعدين يسافر على طول .. مكان ما اجرى العملية عشان يسوي عمليه ثانية .. 
محمد ويهه إعتفس : دكتور ما في حل ثاني .. لأانه إجراءات السفر ما تستوي في دقايق 
الدكتور : للأسف .. ما في حل ثاني الإسعاف وصلت ولازم ننقله تقدر تركب معاه في الإسعاف .. وهناك تاخذ قرارك .. بس لازم يكون قرار .. سريع .. إذا تبغون حمدان يعيش .. 
ويلتفت على السستر : بسرعة خليهم يودونه لانه سيارة الإسعاف وصلت .. 
السستر : أوكي دكتور .. 
محمد راح عند أبوه ومرته وخبرهم باللي قاله الدكتور وإنه بيروح مع حمدان وهم يردون البيت وبيتصل في مهند عشان يسوي إجراءات السفر .. ميرة في البداية ما رضت تخوز من مكانها .. بس محمد أصر عليها ..
ميرة : بسير وياك يا محمد لا تحرمني من أخويه 
محمد : ميرة دخيلج مب ناقصنج الوقت يمر وإحنا نتضارب مب وقته الله يهداج 
ميرة : وأمايه شو تباني أقولها .. 
أبو محمد : أنا بتصرف .. يالله يا بنتي قومي .. محمد اتصل بمهند خله يكون معاك .. 
محمد: إن شاء الله 
وراح محمد صوب الدكتور اللي بدوره قاله مكان تواجد سيارة الإسعاف .. الوايرات كانت مركبه على جسم حمدان من كل ناحيه .. ومحمد قاعد ويدعيله من كل قلبه .. يمكن ما نسى شهد .. بس ألحين لازم ما يفكر إلا بحمدان 
واتصل في مهند اللي كان راقد .. 
مهند فتح عيونه يوم سمع صوت التلفون : خير منو متصل ألحين .. أففففف وشل التلفون عشان يشوف الرقم .. إنصدم إنه محمد .. تردد يرد ولا مايرد يمكن بيقوله إنه شهد خلاص ما تباه .. وبتي منها .. لا لازم تي من هوه هو الريال .. وقرر ما يرد .. 
ومحمد اتصل مرة ثانية وثالثة والمرة الرابعة مهند خاف قال الموضوع اكبر من شي .. ورد 
مهند : ألو 
محمد : ألو السلام عليكم 
مهند :وعليكم السلام هلا محمد خير .. 
محمد : وينك يا ريال هلكت وأنا أدق لك 
مهند : لا بس كنت راقد .. 
محمد : خلاص ما بنودي شهد المستشفى اليوم الصبح 
مهند : أنا اصلا كنت بقولك ما بسير وياك لأنه طلعلي شغل .. خذ حمدان وياك .. بس تعال ما قلتلي ليش .. 
محمد : مهند حمدان طاح علينا ..
مهند :شوووووووووه .. كيف يعني 
محمد شرح حق مهند كل شيء .. وقاله يي عنده في المستشفى .. مهند قام بسرعة وبدل ملابسه وطلع الدنيا كانت ليل .. والفجر قرب .. وبسرعة جنونية ساق مهند لين المستشفى الأمريكي .. 
في بيت بو محمد الكل كان قاعد ومحد قام يرقد .. ميرة تصيح من صوب ونورة من صوب وأم محمد تحاول تهديهم وشهد يالسة تتطالع الجميع بشفقة .. ياترى ليش إنقلب حال البيت شي .. شو بعد ما سويتيه لنا .. ياترى شو بعد الآلام .. 
فجأة رن تلفون ميرة .. وردت عليه بسرعة 
محمد : ألو حبيبتي 
ميرة : هلا محمد بشر 
محمد : خير إن شاء الله .. بس تعرفين جواز حمدان وين .. ؟؟؟
ميرة : أظنيه في البيت .. لأنه من رد البيت 
محمد : إنزين قولي حق ابويه وهو راد من صلاة الفجر يبلي ياه المستشفى .. 
ميرة بحزن وتردد: عادي أيي وياه .. 
محمد بحنان : عادي غناتي بس امج شو بتقوليلها .. 
ميرة : بتصرف 
محمد : على راحتج وطمنيهم أخوج ألحين حالته مستقرة بس لازم يسافر بأسرع وقت 
ميرة : ومنو بيروح معاه ؟؟
محمد : بنشوف بنتناقش أنا ومهند 
ميرة : اتصل فينا على طول يا محمد لا تقطع 
محمد : إن شاء الله بخليج أنا ألحين هاذا مهند وصل 
ميرة : اوكي مع السلامة .. 
نورة : بشري يا ميرة عساه بخير .. 
ميرة : حالته مستقرة واعليه عنك يا اخويه 
أبو محمد : الحمدلله .. بس شو كان يبغي محمد 
ميرة : كان يبغي جواز حمدان 
شهد : ليش ؟؟
ميرة : لازم يسافر بسرعة .. 
نورة زاد صياحها .. 
أبو محمد : خلاص أنا بوديه لهم .. 
ميرة : وأنا بروح وياك عمي ..
شهد : وأمج يا ميرة شو بتقوليلها .. 
ميرة : بنطلع قبل ما تنش ولا كأنه شيء صار .. وإنتوا لا تقولون لها شيء لين ما أنا أرد 
أم محمد : إن شاء الله يا بنتي .. 
أم محمد : انا بقوم أصلي ركعتين قبل ما يأذن الفجر .. 
شهد : خلاص مب مشكلة أنا بتم تحت اليوم .. 
نورة : لا بساعدج عشان تصعدين غرفتج ترتاحين .. 
شهد : لا يا نورة قومي ارتاحي إنتي 
نورة قررت تقوم تصلي ركعتين قيام قبل ما يأذن .. وقامت وسارت حجرتها .. أبو محمد سار يتمسح ويقرا آيتين وميرة بعد قامت تبدل ملابسها وتصلي لين ما يرجع عمها عشان يروحون .. محد تم في الصالة غير شهد .. اللي كانت خايفة على حمدان وعلى نورة بعد ما تبغيها تصير مثلها .. ما تبغيها تفقد الإنسان اللي حبها .. صح في أختلاف بين اللي صار معاها واللي يصير مع إختها بس في النهاية هم الخسرانين 
نورة في حجرتها .. كانت تصلي وتدعي ربها من كل خاطرها .. يرد حمدان بالسلامة وحاولت تكون أقوى وأقوى .. بس قلبها خانها وتمت تصيح على حمدان .. 
في المستشفى 
مهند : ها محمد بشر 
محمد : ما ادري شو أقولك يا مهند بس الظاهر حالته صعبه 
مهند : وألحين هو شو 
محمد : الدكتور قال في غيبوبه .. وإذا مانش لين عقب خمس ساعات ما بيكون فيه أمل .. والسفر بيكون اليوم .. أنا اتصلت المطار توه وقالولي فيه طيارة لبلجيكا الساعة10الصبح .. بس ما ادري يكفي الوقت ولا لا.. لأنه الدكتور قال مستحيل يركب طيارة وهو في غيبوبة بس إذا نش ممكن وبيخلون ممرضة تروح معانا تساعده في حصول أي ظرف في الطيارة .. .. وطبعا هذا على حسابنا الخاص 
مهند : فلوس الدنيا تفدى حمدان 
محمد : ادري .. عشان شي انا وقعت على الاوراق .. وأول ما يصحى .. لازم يروح .. بس لازم حد يسير يخلص الإجراءات الباقية ..
مهند : إنته بتروح معاه ..
محمد : هيه .. 
مهند : لا يا ريال .. خلك هنيه أهلك محتاجين لك وايد .. أنا بروح معاه .. 
محمد : بس إنته وراك دوام .. 
مهند : مب مشكلة الدوام بدبرها .. 
محمد : لا يا مهند كافي عاد فضايلك مغرقتنا .. 
مهند : شو هالكلام يا محمد .. إحنا لبعض .. 
محمد : صدقت يا اخوي .. 
مهند : اسمع أنا برد البيت باخذ لي بدلتين والجواز .. وبدبر عمري هناك ولازم أيب أغراض حق حمدان .. والجواز طبعا 
محمد : أنا وصيت ميرة وبيون ألحين عقب الصلاة .. 
مهند :اوكي أنا عيل بيب أغراضي وبي آخذ الجوازات عقب بخلي ربيعي خالد اللي يشتغل في المطار يحجزلنا .. 
محمد : صح عشان الوقت بعد .. بس المشكلة إذا حمدان ما نش من الغيبوبة
مهند :لا تفاول ياريال خير إن شاء الله 
وطلع الدكتور من عند حمدان ..
مهند : ها يا دكتور بشر .. 
الدكتور : الحمدلله .. الجهاز رغم العطل اللي فيه بس شغال .. بس لازم يصحى من الغيبوبة .. 
محمد : نقدر ندخل عليه .. 
الدكتور : لو سمحتوا حالته ما بتسمح .. 
مهند : خلاص إن شاء الله .. 
الدكتور : يا اخ محمد .. لازم تخلصون إجراءات السفر بأسرع وقت .. والوقت فجر مثل ما إنته شايف .. يعني .. لازم تجيبو جوازاتكم وتخلصوا الحجز قبل ما يصحى المريض 
محمد : إن شاء الله بس نص ساعة والجوازت والأغراض اللي تكون جاهزة يا دكتور .. 
الدكتور : ولا تنسوا الممرضة 
محمد :إن شاء الله 
ويصد على مهند : مهند مر البنك وهذي بطاقتي واسحب ****
مهند : إن شاء الله يالله أنا ساير .. واتصل بي إذا صار شيء .. 
محمد : إن شاء الله .. 
طلع مهند من المستشفى .. تناسى شهد شوي .. وركز على حمدان .. حس بالألم .. حمدان ربيعه صح إنه من فترة بسيطة .. بس بعد يحبه وكأنه عرفه من زمان .. 
خلصت صلاة الفجر .. وطلعوا ميرة وأبو محمد من البيت وخذوا الجوازت ..وشويه أغراض حق حمدان .. نورة اللي زهبت الشنطة .. وقبل ما تسكها .. حطت قرآن صغير .. 
أم حمدان نشت وحست براسها يعورها .. ودخلت في الحمام اللي موجود في الغرفة وصلت وردت طاحت .. مع إنه مب من عوايدها ترقد بعد الفجر ..بس حست بتعب وطاحت مرة ثانية .. سلمى مرت عليها الغرفة وطمنت إنها راقدة وسارت بتشوف بنتها شو تسوي 
أم محمد : إمايه .. ما بتروحين حجرتج 
شهد : إمايه إنتي ما ترومين عليه .. 
أم محمد : بزقرلج البشكارة .. 
شهد : يفضل .. لأاني تعبت من القعدة على الكرسي 
وتطلع أم محمد وتزقر البشكارتين الموجودين في البيت بشكارتهم وبشكارة محمد .. وساعدوا شهد وصعدوها فوق غرفتها .. 
انسدحت على الشبرية وغمضت عيونها .. حست بتعب فضيع .. 
مهند دخل البيت وشاف أمه يالسه في الصالة 
أم مهند : فديت روحك وين طلعت نص الليل 
مهند : وإنتي شو دراج امايه 
أم مهند : والله ما ياني رقاد يا وليدي وإنته يوم طلعت نشيت وشفتك يوم تطلع بالسيارة .. 
مهند خبر أمه عن اللي صار في حمدان .. 
أم مهند : الله يعافيه .. والله جرحهم ما برى بموت ولدهم وألحين حمدان 
مهند : أمايه بسير آخذ أغراضي وأطلع بسرعة .. (وسلم على أمه وحبها على راسها) وسلمي على أسامي لأني ما أقدر أتريا وأسلم عليها 
أم مهند : الله حافظنك يا ولدي 
صعب مهند .. دخل حجرته .. وخذ له بدلتين وبجامة .. وطلع جوازه والأشياء الضرورية حق السفر وطلع من الغرفة ولما وصل نص الدري .. لف ورجع حجرته .. ما يدري ليش بس يحس إنه نسى شيء ضروري .. 
دخل الغرفة .. 
فتح الدرج وطلع صورة شهد .. 
مهند : ما أدري متى بتخليني في حالي .. 
فتح الشنطة وحط الصورة داخلها .. 
وطلع .. وعلى طول راح البنك .. أقرب مكينة سحب منها فلوس له ولمحمد .. واتصل في ربيعه خالد وعطاه البيانات .. وقاله يخلصلهم الإجراءات .. وخالد ما قصر .. ومن حظهم إنه كان عنده دوام في المطار هذا اليوم .. وقاله إنه بيتصل فيه أول ما ياخذ جواز حمدان .. ولأانه كان فيه رسالة من المستشفى فإن الإجراءات خلصت بسرعة ..
فتحت شهد عيونها .. وتناولت الموبايل واتصلت في محمد
محمد : هلاشهد 
شهد : ها محمد بشر شو الأخبار عندكم 
محمد : والله شو أقولج يا شهد .. سامحيني ما بقدر أوديج المستشفى عشان حمدان 
شهد : ولا يهمك .. 
محمد : ميرة وأبويه طلعوا ولا بعدهم 
شهد : لا طلعوا .. بس ما قلتلي متى بتسافرون 
محمد : اليوم الساعة عشر .. بس أنا ما بسير 
شهد :ليش بتخلي حمدان روحه 
محمد : لا مهند بيروح معاه 
شهد حست بضيج : ها .. انزين طمني على حمدان واتصل قبل ما يسيرون 
محمد : إن شاء الله وهكم قوم أبويه أشوفهم وصلوا .. 
شهد : خلاص مع السلامة 
محمد : مع السلامة .. دري بالج على نفسج 
سكرت شهد وبدت تفكر في مهند .. أنا ليش سويت شي ؟؟ مب حرام عليه .. أنا الغلطانة .. أنا اللي جرحت كرامته كريال .. بس أنا اللي حبيته من كل قلبي .. شو ذنبي .. هذي الدنيا .. ما خلتني في حالي .. والله يا مهند إني أحبك لكن كيف أقولك هذي الصعبة .. بعد ما تخليت عنك .. 
بس من الواجب أتصل فيه على الأقل قبل ما يسافر .. بس كرامتي ما تسمحلي .. أكيد بيقول هذي إنسانة ما عندها مشاعر .. تجرح وعقب .. أوووووه ما ادري شو أسوي .. 
في المستشفى .. 
ميرة : طمني يا محمد 
محمد : بعده في غيبوبة .. قلتي حق أمج ؟؟
ميرة : لا 
محمد : ويعني وإذا نشت وسئلت 
ميرة : بعدين يا محمد ألحين مب وقته ..خذ هذي اغراض حمدان وجوازه ..
محمد : هاتيهم .. أبويه وين 
ميرة : سار يكلم الدكتور ويشوف المصاريف اللي محتاجينها .. 
محمد :الله يعينك يا بويه كل شيء على راسك ..
ميرة : هيه يا محمد والله عمي تعبان ..
محمد :الله بيسر الأمور 
يطلع الدكتور من غرفة حمدان .. 
الدكتور : يا اخ محمد 
محمد :نعم دكتور 
الدكتور : الحمدلله حمدان صحى من الغيبوبة 
ميرة : والله بشرك الله دكتور (لو مب الحيا جان لوت عليه من الفرح)
محمد : الله يبشرك بالخير 
ميرة : أقدر اشوفه 
الدكتور :لا آسف يا مدام هو تعبان وما يستحمل بس تقدر تدخل دقيقة يا استاذ محمد 
محمد : ميرة خلج هنيه بدخل وبطلع بسرعة 
ميرة : وأنا أبغي أشوفه 
محمد : وبعدين بدينا في العناد 
ميرة دموعها نزلت من عيونها : لا خلاص آسفة 
محمد : غناتي حمدان ما فيه إلا العافية تطمني .. 
وصد ودخل غرفة حمدان 
محمد : شو يا ريال طيحت قلوبنا صدق دلووووووع 
حمدان كان يتكلم بصعوبة لانه صدق كان يحس بألم : والله يا محمد ما ادري شو أقول 
محمد :لا تقول ولا تتعنى .. 
حمدان : لو ما لحقتوا عليه كنت مت ألحين 
محمد : محد يموت قبل يومه يا حمدان المهم زاهب حق السفر .. الدكتور قالك؟؟
حمدان : قالي كل شيء .. مع إني فاقد الأمل .. بس شو أسوي 
محمد : صدق إنك ماصخ 
حمدان : محمد أحصل عندك ورقة وقلم 
محمد : إنته متفيق والله طايح ويبغي ورقة وقلم .. 
حمدان : دخيلك يا محمد 
محمد : انزين لا تصيح علينا .. ريايل آخر زمن 
وطلع محمد من بوكه بطاقة وقلمه اللي دايما وياه .. اللي كان هدية من ميرة في يوم زواجهم الأخير .. ومحفور عليه .. (أحبك يابومبارك)
مهند قرب من عند المستشفى .. وكان بيدخل ياخذ جواز حمدان ويطلع يروح المطار على طول .. ويترياهم لين ما ينقلون حمدان بسيارة الإسعاف ويخلص هو الإجراءات الباقية .. وقبل ما ينزل من السيارة رن تلفونه .. طلع مهند التلفون وشاف الرقم (الغالية) حس بقلبه يدق بسرعة ليش ما يدري .. يبغي يسمع صوتها .. بس كرامته ما تسمح .. حط التلفون ويا بينزل .. ولما بند رد يرن مرة ثانية .. فكر مهند إنهم خايفين على حمدان وأكيد محمد ما يرد فتبغي تتطمن وقرر يرد .. بس ما يطول 
شهد : ألو 
مهند : نعم 
شهد : مهند .. أنا .. أنا 
مهند : شهد لو سمحتي اختصري أنا مشغول .. 
شهد بدت تصيح : مهند حط بالك على نفسك عدل .. 
مهند :هالكثر أهمج .. من ساعات معدودة قلتي إنا مو حق بعض 
شهد : صح إحنا مو حق بعض .. بس إنته لين ألحين ريلي .. ولازم أوصيك على نفسك .. لكن بعد .... وسكتت 
مهند : بعد شوه .. يالله قولي .. بعد ما ننفصل .. ليش تعبين عمرج .. شهد لولا طيحة حمدان .. كان تصرفي تصرف ثاني .. 
شهد : مهند افهمني 
مهند : فاهمنج عدل .. أبدا ما حسيتي فيني ولا في اللي سويته على شانج .. 
شهد : مهند أرجوك 
مهند : شهد إحنا الكلام ضايع بينا .. إنتي اللي يستحقج لازم يكون أحسن عني بوايد .. بس من ألحين أقولج نصيحة أخ لأخته 
شهد انصعقت من هذي الجمله 
وكمل مهند : لا تجرحين مشاعره وكرامته .. ترى الريال ألزم ما عنده كرامته ..
شهد : ............. من قوة الكلام اللي قاله مهند وخاصة إنه كان يرمس بجفاف وجدية 
وفعلا بدت تصيح من خاطرها ..
مهند :لو سمحتي شهد أنا ما عندي وقت لا تيلسين تسوينلي فلم هندي .. وتصيحين أرجوج وراي سفر ..
شهد بصوت متقطع : مهند 
مهند : لبيه (قالها بالغلط ما يروم )
شهد : دخيلك حط بالك على حمدان وعلى نفسك .. وسامحني .. ترى الدنيا ما ترحم .. وإن شاء الله برزقك الإنسانة اللي تحافظ على مشاعرك وكرامتك وما تجرحها .. بس آخر كلمة بقولها 
مهند :اختصري لو سمحتي ..
شهد : أحبك 
مهند انصعق آخر كلمة كان يتوقع يسمعها من شهد وبعد كل اللي صار .. حس بنفسه بيضعف بس ضغط على نفسه وحاول يكتم .. 
مهند : تبين شيء ثاني لأني خلاص دخلت المستشفى .. 
شهد كانت تصيح وما قالت شيء ..
مهند : بخليج ألحين ولما أرجع بنهي الموضوع .. مع السلامة 
شهد بصوت مخنوق : فمان الله يالغالي 
وسكرت على طول .. مهند تم حاط التلفون على أذنه .. هذي هي شهد .. هذهي حبيبتي ليش سويت فيها شذي .. لييييييييييييييييييييييييش ؟؟؟؟؟
وصل عند غرفة حمدان واستأذن ودخل 
حمدان : والله تعبتكم وياي يا محمد 
مهند وهو داخل : قسم بالله إنك ماصخ إنته ما تهد هذي المصاخة 
محمد : هلا مهند .. صدق أذاني من الصبح
مهند :ماعليك منه دلووووووع .. ويباله ضرب 
حمدان : اجتمعتوا عليه .. اوكي ما عليه براويكم 
مهند : إي إنته مب فايقلك وراي سفر .. وراي سياحة في أجواء بلجيكا ..
حمدان :عند المزايين هاه 
محمد :بذبحكم .. والله لأفتن عند نورة وشهد
حمدان : ههههههههههه 
وخذ مهند الجواز وطلع من المطار وباله كله في شهد .. ليش سويت فيها شذي .. كيف سمحت لنفسي أكلمها بهذي الطريقة .. هذي الغالية .. والله ما أسواها .. وداقة تعتذر .. وأنا جرحتها .. بس أنا مب غلطان هي بعد جرحتني .. وخلتني فلس ما أسوى .. هي الخسرانة .. ورن تلفون مهند يعلن عن وصول مسج .. فتحه (أحبك نعم أحبك لو تقسى عليه .. الله حافظنك من الشر .. ترجع بالسلامة)) ابتسم .. ياه من زمان ما ابتسم .. يمكن يكون آخر مسج يوصل من عندج يا شهد .. بس بعد حلو وله طعم خاص .. وكمل طريقه للمطار عشان يخلص الإجراءات 
شهد كانت في غرفتها .. تصيح .. تصيح دم قلبها وتتذكر الأيام الحلوة مع مهند .. ياربي ليش ما كتبتلي فيه نصيب .. مستحيل أحب حد بعد مهند ... لأني فعلا إكتشفت إني أحبه ومن كل قلبي .. ليش يصير فينا شذي .. بس هو معاه حق أنا غلطت في حقه مرتين .. وهو بعد غلط في حقي مرتين .. يعني غحجنا متعادلين .. لو يحبني كان رد علي برد طيب ..بس هو الظاهر الألم الجديد اللي بيدخل حياتي .. هو اللي اختار .. وأنا للأسف وافقت .. وتمت تصيح وعقب شوي اتصلت فيها ميرة وقالتلها إنهم بيطلعون عقب ساعة وبيروحون المطار وقالتلها .. إنه حمدان يسلم عليهم وحاولت تعرف شو فيها شهد بس ما قدرت .. 
حست شهد بالألم ياكل جسمعا كله وسلمت نفسها للنوم .. رغم إنها تعرف إنهم بيسافرون .. بس النوم هذي المرة غلبها .. 
مر الوقت 
في المستشفى 
الدكتور : يا اخ محمد يالله راح ننقل حمدان 
محمد :وإحنا جاهزين ومهند خلص كل شيء في المطار .. بس ممكن مرتي وأبوي يسلمون عليه
الدكتور :المدام ممكن تنفعل وهذا مو كويس لحمدان 
محمد : خلاص على راحتك 
ميرة : يعني ما أقدر حتى أشوفه 
محمد :بس من بعيد
ميرة : راضية 
أبو محمد :أنا بدخل أشوفه 
محمد : يالله يا بويه عشان بيروحون ..
أبو محمد : خلاص بسلم عليه في المطار 
محمد :لا ماله داعي تروحون المطار لازم تودي ميرة البيت .. عشان أمها 
أبو محمد : خلاص بدخل اسلم عليه .. وعقب بنروح البيت 
في غرفة حمدان 
أبو محمد :حط بالك على نفسك يا ولدي 
حمدان : أبويه .. طلبتك طلبه ..
أبو محمد : قول يا ولدي آمر 
حمدان : أنا أعرف إنه ما بقى في عمري وايد .. وصيتي يا عمي تزوج نورة من عقبي إذا صدق تعتبرني ولدك .. وقولها حمدان يقولج سمي أول ولد تيبينه حمدان على اسمي 
أبو محمد : لا تقول شي يا حمدان محد بياخذ نورة غيرك 
حمدان : لا يا عمي .. وما أوصيك على امي .. ترها جنتي ..
أبو محمد دمعت عيونه ولوى على حمدان وباسه على راسه وطلع وميرة لما شافته طالع يدمع اتذكرت أمها وصاحت وقاموا عشان يروحون البيت 
مر الوقت وحمدان وصل بسيارة الإسعاف المستشفى .. وقبل ما يروحون عشان يركبون الطيارة 
حمدان : محمد 
محمد :آمر يا اخويه 
حمدان :خذ 
محمد : شو هذا 
حمدان : الورقة والقلم 
محمد : هات 
حمدان : القلم حقك بس الورقة آمانة .. 
محمد : حق منوه 
وصد حمدان على مهند 
مهند : انزين يغني أفارج سر .. خلاص باي 
محمد : لا تعال 
مهند :تراني افهم هذي الحركات 
حمدان :ههههه دام فهمتها يالله فارج .. 
وخاز مهند عنهم وناول حمدان محمد الورقة 
حمدان : بتشوفني قاسمها ثلاث أقسام .. واحد عطه حق نورة إذا ما عندك مانع والثاني لشهد 
محمد : والثالث 
حمدان :لمهند 
محمد : مهند ؟؟؟؟
حمدان : محمد أنا حاس إني ما برد خلاص كان خاطري اموت في بلادي بس ما بكسر بخاطركم وبروح .. عطها مهند أول ما يرجع .. هذي أمانة 
محمد دمعت عيونه : لا تقول شي يا حمدان .. إن شاء الله بترجع 
حمدان : الله كريم 
ويتقرب منهم مهند 
مهند : بس عنبوه كل هذا سر .. أخاف حليتوا قضية الشرق الاوسط وأنا ما ادري .. 
محمد : أكيد 
حمدان : هههههههههه 
مهند : يالله إحنا بندخل عشان ما نتأخر 
محمد سلم عليه ووصى مهند على حمدان .. وسلم على حمدان ووصاه على نفسه وقبل ما يدخلون مسك مهند محمد .. وصاصره في اذنيه : إذا اتأخرنا ود شهد المستشفى وخلها تتعالج 
ابتسم محمد ودمعت عيونه وحظن مهند بقو .. وحس بحرارة في جسمه كله .. رغم المرارة إلا إنه يحس إنه اللي يحبهم موجودين حوليه .. 
مسك مهند التلفون وطرش مسج .. 
حق شهد .. 
شهد رفعت الشاشة وفتحت المسج وقرت 
(................)
بنعرف في الجزء الياي .. شو المسج .. وشو كتب حمدان في الأوراق .. وأم حمدان كيف بتكون ردة فعلها .. 
انتظروني

----------


## أسرار الليل

الجزء العشــــــرون 
شهد كانت تشوف شاشة تلفونها بذهول .. ما كانت تتوقع من مهند هذا الشيء .. ليش .. هي الغلطانة الأولى والأخيرة .. بس ما تقدر تجبره إنه يعيش مع وحدة تمر بأزمة نفسية .. بس الازمة النفسية بتمر .. أنا اللي تسرعت .. أنا اللي هدمت حياتي بنفسي .. بدل ما أصلح الغلط .. سويت غلط أكبر منه .. مهند ما يستاهل .. بس بعد أنا اتصلت فيه وأعتذرتله .. وإعترفت إني أحبه ولما كنت بقوله إني آسفة وكنت منفعلة .. ما عطاني فرصة .. وألحين يطرش هذا المسج .. ياترى لازم أفرح ولا أزعل باللي مكتوب .. ما أدري .. ليش يا مهند .. يا ترى انكسرت من عينك وقلبك ولا بعدني شهد اللي تحبها .. تمت سرحانه في شاشة التلفون .. 
(( أنا بعد حبيتج من كل قلبي .. بس للأسف إحنا مب لبعض ))
يا ترى أفرح لإعترافه بحبه لي .. ولا لقراره بالإنفصال عني .. نزلت دموعها غصبن عنها .. والتهت بهمها .. ونست إنه الكل يحاتي حمدان .. وما يدري شو اللي صاير فيها .. 
بس أنا أقوى من كل شيء .. لازم أوقف مع أهلي .. وفي النهاية أفكر في نفسي .. أهلي محتاجيني .. ومهند الله يحفظه وين ما كان .. 
حطت شهد التلفون من إيدها .. مع إنها كانت ناوية تتصل .. بس غيرت رايها .. مهند أعترف لها إنهم مب لبعض .. لازم ترضى باللي حوليها .. 
ألم × ألم × ألم 
مسحت شهد دموعها .. ورفعت إيدها للسما ودعت ربها بكل حب وصدق وإخلاص 
((يارب توفق مهند وين ما كان وترزقه وتعوضه بوحدة أحسن مني )) 
نورة في هذي اللحظة دخلت غرفة أختها وهي حالها أردى وأردى .. مالحقت تتهنى برجعة حمدان .. وراح والله وأعلم بيرد ولا لا .. نورة قربت من شهد وابتسمت لها ابتسامه صفراء باهته ما طلعت من قلبها البريء 
نورة : اتصل محمد وقال إنهم دخلوا وبيركبون الطيارة ألحين ويوم بيوصلون بيتصل مهند وبيطمنا .. وميرة توها واصلة مع أبويه ما بتنزلين تحت 
شهد : بنزل بس عقب ما أتكلم وياج شوي 
نورة : قولي يا شهد .. قولي كل اللي في خاطرج .. ترى خلاص ما بقى شيء نخفيه كل شيء صار ظاهر وقلوبنا تقطعت وإحنا بعدنا ما شفنا من الدنيا شيء 
شهد : لا يا نورة مهما كانت الآلآم والأحزان .. لازم نتصداها بقو .. 
نورة : بس أحيانا مهما كنا أقويا ما نقدر نقاوم الضعف وأقرب مثال إنتي .. 
شهد : أنا ما ادري شو اللي صابني .. أحس بريولي متخدرة ومب قادرة أتحكم فيها وحتى لما كان صوتي نبحوح ومختفي .. كنت أحاول أتكلم وياكم بس ما أقدر .. تدرين كنت أسمع صوت سلطان في كل ناحية .. يناديني ويقولي (شهد أحبج ولا تصدقينهم ترى أنا وعدتج إني أرجع وبرجع .. صدقيني برجع .. وعد ريايل ))
كنت بس أحلم في سلطان ما كنت أفكر في أي شخص ثاني .. 
نورة : بس خاطري أعرف يا شهد شو اللي خلا صوتج يرجع 
شهد : يمكن الصدمة ..
نورة بإستغراب : الصدمة من شوه ؟؟
شهد تذكرت إنه نورة ما تعرف شيء : لا يا نورة ولا شيء .. الحمدلله أزمة وعدت 
نورة : وإن شاء الله إنحلت على خير 
شهد ابتسمت وقلبها دمع الدم : انتهت يا نورة انتهت وللأبد وخير .. هيه نعم خير إن شاء الله 
نورة حست بحزن أختها : إن شاء الله .. ننزل ألحين لأنه أمايه تحت وميرة دخلت غرفتها وعمتي بعدها في الغرفة مع إنه صارت الساعة عشر ولين ألحين ما قعدت من النوم .. غريبة .. 
شهد : يمكن تعبانة وما رقدت عدل 
نورة : آآآآآآآآه يمكن .. والله الكل تعبان يا شهد ..بس لازم نكون كلنا حوليها لما ميرة أو أبويه يخبرونها .. عشان نخفف عنها 
شهد : عيل ازقري البشاكير خلهم يساعدوني 
نورة : إن شاء الله 
وقامت نورة وقبل ما تفتح الباب ..
شهد : نورة 
نورة : نعم 
شهد : خايفة على حمدان 
نورة نزلت راسها بحزن وامتلت عيونها دموع : أكثر من ما اخاف على نفسي .. 
شهد : تحبينه ..
نورة : ما أدري .. بس ما يحقلي أقول هيه لأنه ولد عمي بس .. 
شهد : بس إنتي خطيبته ..
نورة : شهد حمدان بالنسبة لي وايد .. وحتى لما انفصل عني زادت معزته في قلبي أضعاف وأضعاف .. ولما رجع ما فكرت إني بعيش مع إنسان مريض .. لا بالعكس .. تشجعت لأني بكون عون له خاصة وإني أحبه .. لكن الظاهر ..إني ...(وتصيح )
شهد : اذكري ربج يا نورة .. في أمل 
نورة : أمل .. وين الأمل .. ياريت الله يسمع منج 
شهد : ما ادري بس حاسة إنج بتكونين عروس عقب فترة قريبة 
نورة : تظنين يا شهد ..
شهد : عندي إحساس قوي 
نورة : بس سلطان بعده .. ومستحيل أعرس قبل سنتين أو ثلاث 
شهد نزلت راسها : سلطان عايش .. وبيتم عايش .. في قلوبنا كلنا .. سلطان حياتي كلها يا نورة .. وسلطان بالعكس فرح وايد لما ملجتي .. وكان ينتظر الساعة اللي يشوفج فيها عروس .. 
نورة : فديت روحه .. (وتصيح) وترد عند شهد وتلوي عليها ..
شهد بصوت متقطع : الموت مو معناته نهايه العالم قالها مهند هذي سنه الحياة .. 
نورة تمسح دموع أختها : الله يوفقج يالغالية مع مهند ويجمعكم على خير ..
شهد تمت تطالعها .. وهي ساكتة .. ما حبت ترد كافي آلم عاد .. كافي 
تدري إنه جرح سلطان عمره ماراح يبرى .. لو مرت ألف سنه .. جرحه ماراح يبرى .. وجرح مهند راح يعيش لين ما تندفن تحت التراب .. 
نورة : شهد مو مهم إني أتزوج وما أبغي أفكر في الزواج .. المهم حمدان يرجع بالسلامة عشان أمه واخته وأبوي اللي يشوف فيه سلطان اللي راح 
شهد بكل هدوء : الله يرده بالسلامة 
نورة : والعرس لاحقين عليه بس الشقا اللي لازم نعيشه ألحين 
شهد : لا تقولين هذا الكلام يا نورة .. 
نورة : خليني أقوم وأزقر البشاكير يساعدونج 
شهد : انزين 
نورة طلعت من الحجرة .. ومشت .. وفجأة لقت عمرها جدام باب حجرة سلطان .. ليش ياربي .. ليش كل ما نتضايق نرجع حق هذي الحجرة .. المفروض ما نقرب منها .. المهم ننساها .. وكيف ننساها .. وكيف ننساها والغالي كان فيها .. وينك يا سلطان تعال شوف شو صار فيني .. كنت تحن على راسي دايما وتقولي متى بتعرسين ومتى بتعرسين ملينا منج .. يالله عاد أبغي أستوي خال .. ما عندنا غير هذا مبارك الدب قابضنا عمي وعمي .. أبغي سلطان صغيرون .. مالي خص تسمين ولدج الأول سلطان .. وحتى شهدوه بخليها تسمي ولدها سلطان يوم بتعرس عاد .. يالله عاد تراكم علل على جبودنا .. أبغي أعرس والبيت يكون حق حرمتي .. 
تذكرت لما كانت تهزبه وتقوله .. الزواج مب شيء مهم يفكر فيه لازم يفكر بدراسته .. 
ابتسمت .. كان دوم يعايرها .. ويقولها : على الأقل أنا أشطر عنج مب درجاتي كلها ثمانين وسبعين ..
حست إنها من زمان ما ابتسمت .. حست بشعور غريب يسري في كل جسمها .. ما تدري شو هو .؟؟؟!!!
نزلت ونادت على البشكارة وقالت لها .. تروح تساعد شهد عشان تنزل تحت في الصالة .. 
ونزلت ويلست في الصالة .. كان المكان هدوء ومحد فيه ورن التلفون ولما قامت بترد سكر 
..
في غرفة أم حمدان أو بالأحرى الغرفة اللي قاعدة فيها في بيت بو محمد 
رن التلفون 
ردت عليه 
أم حمدان : ألو 
مهند بصوت حزين : ألو هلا خالتي .. 
أم حمدان : هلا يا ولدي منو إنت 
مهند : أنا مهند ربيع حمدان 
أم حمدان : هلا يا مهند شحالك يالغالي وشحال أمك وأختك 
مهند : كلهم بخير .. 
أم حمدان : آمر يا ولدي شان بغيت حمدان تراه في البيت من يومين يرقد هناك 
مهند : لا يا خالتي بس ........
أم حمدان : بس شوه تكلم يا ولدي عورت قلبي 
مهند : حمدان 
أم حمدان : ولدي شو فيه تكلم يا مهند 
مهند : حمدان عطاج عمره 
أم حمدان : حــــــمدان 
نورة سمعت صوت عمتها وقامت بسرعة صوب حجرتها وبطلت الباب 
نورة بخوف : خالوه شو فيج شو فيه حمدان 
أم حمدان : نورة مهند 
نورة : مهند ؟؟ شو فيه 
أم حمدان : تعالي يمي يا نورة 
نورة قربت من عمتها وحبتها على راسها وناولتها قلاص الماي 
نورة : شو بلاج عموه 
أم حمدان : مهند اتصل 
نورة بإستغراب : إتصل ؟؟؟؟ متى ؟؟ 
أم حمدان : توه وقالي حمدان مات 
نورة : شوووووووووووووووووه (ودمعت عيونها وبدت تصيح ) 
أم حمدان : نورة قلبي يعورني 
نورة : عموه إنتي ما عندج تلفون في الحجرة كيف كلمتي مهند 
أم حمدان : حلم يا نورة حلم .. بس في الحلم مهند كان يقولي حمدان مات 
نورة لوت على عمتها : كلها أحلام يا عمتي مالها أصل من الصدق (خافت من التلفون اللي رن وما ردت عليه )
أم حمدان : بس قلبي يعورني يا نورة .. ما أدري شو فيني 
نورة : ما فيج إلا العافية .. ترى أماية سالت عليج .. 
أم حمدان : ما ادري شو صابني اليوم ورقدت عقب الفجر 
نورة في خاطرها : رحمة من الله 
نورة : يالله عموه أمس عقب ما رقدتي صار شيء في شهد 
أم حمدان : والله شو فيها أنا أقول قلبي ناغزني 
نورة : لا عموه شهد بعافيه بس صوتها رد لها 
أم حمدان : والله الله يبشرج بالخير يالغالية .. يالله عيل قومي عشان بسير أشوفها 
نورة : لا ألحين بينزلونها البشاكير 
أم حمدان : خلاص دقايق وأنا يايه 
نورة : ما تبين شيء .. 
أم حمدان : سلامتج يا مرت ولدي 
نورة كانت معطيه ظهرها حق عمتها يوم قالت هذي الجمله دمعت عيونها وطلعت برع الحجرة .. شهد كانت موجودة في الصاله توه نزلوها .. 
شهد : شو يا نورة لايكون قلتيلها 
نورة : لا .. 
شهد : عيل شو فيج 
نورة : حلمت إنه مهند يتصل ويقول إنه حمدان مات .. 
وتركض وتيلس على ركبها وتحط راسها في حظن شهد .. 
تنهدت شهد من خاطرها .. وحطت أصابعها في شعر أختها وبدت تمررها فيه .. 
آه يا نورة كلكم تحاتون حمدان وأنا أحاتب مهند وحمدان .. كلكم يمكن تنسون جرح سلطان .. بس أنا أموت لو أنسى ذكرى سلطان .. يمكن تكسركم الآلآم لكن أنا راح تحيني الآلآم .. فديت روحج يا نورة دومج طيبة ومحبوبة من الكل .. بس هذي حياتج ومحد عالم فيها غيرنا .. وأنا يا نورة شو أقول .. قلبي خلاص ذاب .. من العذاب .. ذاب مثل الثلج .. ذوبته نار سلطان ولهفه مهند ومرض حمدان .. وألم أبويه وشقى أمايه .. 
نورة رفعت راسها وشافت أختها بنظرة حزن وجال في خاطرها مية سؤال وسؤال .. 
إحنا اللي لازم نواسيج يا شهد ونوقف وياج بعد العجز اللي صابج لكن العكس إنتي اللي واقفة مع الكل وإنتي تساعدين الكل .. فيه مثلج يا شهد في الوجود ولا مافي .. 
قطع أفكارها إبتسامه من ويه شهد البريء .. رغم التغيرات اللي صارت لها بعد المرض .. إلا إنها بتم الحلوة .. ذات الجمال البريء الهادي .. 
شهد : قومي اغسلس ويهج ونادي ميرة .. وقوليلها إنه أمها صحت 
قامت نورة : إن شاء الله 
وطلعت أم حمدان من الغرفة ويت صوب شهد 
أم حمدان : الحمدلله على السلامة يالغالية .. 
شهد : الله يسلمج عموه .. ويعافيج ويبعد عنج الشر 
أم حمدان : عيل وينهم الباقين ما اشوفهم .. ؟؟
شهد : ألحين أمايه بتي وأبويه تعبان شوي ونورة سارت تزقر ميرة .. 
أم حمدان : خليني اصبلج شاي 
شهد : لا عموه خلي عنج .. 
أم حمدان : لا غناتي .. عادي (وصب الشاي) يا أمايه يا شهد يودي دقي على حمدان وعطيني السماعة .. موصني اوعيه من الرقاد .. 
شهد تغير ويهها وفي هذي اللحظة ميرة ونورة كانوا ياين 
ميرة : هلا الغالية شهد شحالج اليوم ؟؟
شهد : الحمدلله بخير 
ميرة : أمايه ماله داعي تكلمين حمدان أنا توني مرمستنه 
أم حمدان : زين عيل قوليله خل يمر علي الظهر لأني بسير وياه البيت بس عاد طولت هنيه 
نورة : لا عموه خلج ويانا .. 
أم حمدان تبتسم : ومنو قالج بتملين مني .. وباخذج وياي .. 
ميرة : أمايه أجلي الكلام في هذا الموضوع خاصة جدام عمتي أم محمد .. إنتي تدرين إنه سلطان ما كمل الإسبوعين من توفى 
شهد تضايقت .. صح ممكن تتخيل نورة عروس بس مب بهذي السرعة أخوها توه ميت .. لازم يراعون هذا الشيء على الأقل وما كانت تظن او تتوقع إنه عمتها تقول شيء
أم حمدان لاحظت الزعل على ويوهم : لا انا ما أقصد يابنياتي .. بس أقول إن شاء الله 
شهد تتنهد 
نورة : إن شاء الله 
وتطلع أم محمد من غرفتها .. 
أم محمد : السلام عليكم 
الكل : وعليكم السلام 
ميرة : بشري عمتي شو اخباره ألحين 
أم محمد : تعبان يا ميرة .. 
ميرة : صدق وايد تعب .. 
أم حمدان : عسى ما شر منو اللي تعبان 
أم محمد : أبو محمد ..

----------


## fatemah

اوكي اسرار انتضرش 
اذا سمحت لش ضروفش 
تحياتي فطووووووووووووومة
فا-تيماه-2008
افهميها

----------


## أسرار الليل

اوكي اني بنزل اكبر عدد من الأجزاء !! زي ما قلت لج على الضروووف

----------


## أسرار الليل

أم حمدان : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .. شو فيه طمنينا 
أم محمد : لا ولا شيء .. بس الضغط شوي مرتفع عنده 
ميرة : أمايه .. بغيت أقولج شيء 
أم حمدان : قولي يا حبيبتي .. أصلا عيونج وشكلج مب عابيني .. فيج شيء .. 
ميرة شافت الجميع بنظرة حزن والكل بادلها نفس النظرة .. 
ميرة : أمايه حمدان تعب امس شوي 
أم حمدان : شوووووه .. حمدان ولدي .. شو صابه شوفيه .. فديت روحك يا ولدي 
ميرة : أمايه أرجوج أهدي إنتي عندج السكر .. 
أم حمدان وهي تصيح : وين اهدا .. أنا بروحله في أي مستشفى .. 
أم محمد وميرة وشهد ونورة فهموا أم حمدان كل اللي صار في ليلة أمس وهي طول الوقت تصيح ولدها اللي ما تهنت برجعته .. بس هذي المرة هي تعرف شو فيه وتحاتيه أكثر من ما كانت تحاتيه المرة اللي طافت بألف مرة .. 
حاولوا يهدونها .. بس ما فيه فايدة 
وفي غرفة بو محمد 
بو محمد كان في عالم ثاني .. 
آخ يا سلطان .. شو اللي صار في حياتنا من بعدك .. 
وينج يا هواء البيت وينج يا شهد ياللي كنتي ترسمين الإبتسامه على ويهنا كلنا وتملين هذا البيت حياة .. 
وينج يا نورة .. وين بنتي الغالية الهادية اللي تستحي دوم .. بنتي البريئة الحلوة .. بنتي اللي تحب الكل .. قاعدة تضعف شوي شوي .. 
وينك يا عوني وسندي يامحمد .. فديت روحك لو لاك ما ادري شو كنت سويت .. شال الدنيا على راسك الشركة والبيت وحتى كل شيء يخص خوانك .. 
حمدان ياولد أخوي .. وبنك وين شبابك ونشاطك .. وين ابتسامتك البارزة على ويهك دوم .. يا ترى بترجع ولا خلاص .. اليوم كان آخر مرة أشوفك فيها .. يا ريحة المرحوم اخويه .. 
آخ يا دنيا وينج .. ليش تسوين في بيتي كل هذا .. 
رفع عينه للسما ودعا .. 
يارب تصلح عيالي وتهديهم .. وتوفقهم وتعافي حمدان .. وتخفف عن الكل ألمهم .. 
في الصالة .. رن التلفون 
ميرة قامت بسرعة .. 
ميرة : ألو .. 
محمد بصوت تعبان : ميرة 
ميرة بخوف : محمد شو فيك 
محمد : لا ولا شيء .. 
ميرة : محمد دخيلك قول شو فيك .. 
محمد : ولا شيء .. خبرتي امج 
ميرة : هيه خبرتها 
محمد : وشو حالتها ألحين 
ميرة : تعبانة يا محمد وأنا خايفة عليها 
محمد : ما فيها إلا العافية .. عيالي وين ؟؟
ميرة : راقدين 
محمد : خلاص قلت اطمن عليكم بس .. 
ميرة : محمد .. 
محمد : نعم 
ميرة : وينك .؟؟
محمد : في الطريق ... 
ميرة : محمد شو رايك نطلع .. 
محمد استغرب : ميرة إنتي تخبلتي شو فيج شو بيقولون علي الناس 
ميرة : محمد أنا ماقلت شيء .. ولا قلت بنطلع السوق 
محمد : عيل وين ؟؟؟؟
ميرة : تعال وأنا بقولك وين .. 
محمد : لا أنا عندي مشوار .. وعقب بيج .. 
محمد كان واصل عند البحر ..
ميرة : لا أول تعال .. 
محمد : ميرة شو فيج وكيف بتخلين أمج 
ميرة : أنا بتصرف .. إنته تعال .. 
محمد حس بالضيق كان يبغي يلس شوي .. رغم الوقت والجو الحار بس حتى لو يقعد في السيارة ويتأمل البحر .. المهم البحر .. بس 
إصرار ميرة خلاه يحرك السيارة ويتجه البيت 
محمد : خلاص مسافة الطريق .. 
ميرة : انزين الغالي اتصلي رنة يوم بتوصل وأنا بظهر .. 
محمد : وعيالج 
ميرة : بخليهم عند نورة 
محمد : خلاص عيل فمان الله 
ميرة : فمان الكريم 
وسكرت ميرة التلفون .. 
شهد : ميرة صدق بتطلعين 
ميرة قربت من شهد وصاصرتها : أخوج تعبان يا شهد ولازم أهديه 
ابتسمت شهد وقالت في خاطرها ((الله يهنيكم يالغالين .. والله يخليج لنا يا ميرة إنتي نجمة من نجوم السماء الله رزقنا فيها ))
أم محمد : قومي يا ام حمدان ارتاحي داخل 
أم حمدان : لا لا .. ما برتاح لين ما يتصل ولدي ويطمني 
شهد : عموه توهم طايرين بعده وقت لين يوصلون 
أم حمدان : حرام عليكم خلوني أنا شي مرتاحة قومي يا سلمى شوفي ريلج ..
أم محمد : إن شاء الله وإذا بغيتي شي ازقريني 
أم حمدان : الله كريم 
ميرة : نورة شوفي حصة عن تنش ومبارك خلي البشكارة تعطيه الريوق يوم بينش 
نورة : ليش وين بتروحين 
ميرة : مشوار بسيط وراجعة 
نورة تضايقت كيف ميرة تطلع وهم بهذي الظروف .. بس قالت في خاطرها اكيد شيء ضروري 
نورة : خلاص خذي راحتج 
ويرن تلفون شهد وترد عليه 
شهد : السلام عليكم 
أسما معصبة : وعليكم السلام والرحمة 
شهد : هلا أسماء 
أسما : لا ترمسيني ما احبج لا إنتي ولا ريلج الغبي 
شهد : أسماء شو فيج 
أسما : كيف شي يسافر من غير ما يخبرني 
شهد : الموضوع كله صار بسرعة 
أسما : أدري .. أمي قالتلي بس ليش اتصل فيج مالي خص 
شهد حست بحزن كبير : اتصل بس 
أسما : بس شو .. لا تقولين تزاعلتوا مرة ثانية والله لذبحكم 
شهد : لا لا بسم الله علينا 
أسما : عفيه على مرت اخويه .. 
وكلمت شهد أسماء شوي وعقب سكرت عنها .. محمد كان واصل وسوى حق ميرة مس كول .. 
ميرة : أنا طالعة .. 
شهد : الله حافظنج .. 
نورة : مع السلامة
ميرة : مع السلامة ..
محمد كان قاعد في السيارة ومغمض عيونه يبغي يرتاح شوي .. بس ما يدري ليش وافق ميرة إنهم يطلعون .. بس وين تبغي تسير .. ؟؟؟ أنا تعبان ليش ما تحس فيني من امس وأنا ما غمضت عيوني .. يا ربي شو فيها .. 
ركبت ميرة السيارة 
ميرة : محمد .. محمد 
محمد : لا تخافين مب راقد .. وين تبين تروحين 
ميرة : تعبان صح ؟؟ 
محمد : وايد .. مب شويه يا ميرة .. 
ميرة : شو رايك نروح عند البحر ونتكلم شوي وعقب نرد عشان ترتاح 
محمد فعلا كان محتاج البحر بس بعد تعبان .. بس عشان ميرة شغل السيارة واتحرك .. 
كان خاطره يفضفض للبحر .. بروحه .. بس هذي المرة ميرة وياه .. ما يدري هل بيرتاح مثل كل مرة وبيعرف يتخذ قراراته ولا لا .. 
ميرة كانت حاسة بألم ريلها .. هي تحاتي اخوها .. وهو يحاتي مشاعر وقلوب العايلة كلها .. كانت صدق خايفة عليه يتأثر .. فقررت تسوي شي .. قبل ما تخسر أغلى إنسان عندها في الوجود .. احترمت صمته طول الطرق وتمت ساكته 
في الوجه الآخر 
وفي الطيارة بالتحديد ..
مهند كان مغمض عبونه حاس إنه تعبان ويبغي يرتاح .. بس كيف يرتاح وقلبه تعبان .. مهند رجع شريط الأحداث جدام عيونه .. تذكر أول يوم شاف فيه .. شهد ... أبدا ما جذبته .. والمرة الثانية ..ما يدري ليش حس إنها قربية منه وأول ما عرضت أمه عليه الزواج وافق وخاصة إنه الإختيار وقع عليها .. تذكر الأيام المعدودة اللي قضاها معاها
كانت حلوة .. فعلا قدرت تنسيه سلامة اللي يعتبرها ماضي حلو .. لكن الحاظر أحلى .. 
أيام معدودة .. وبعدها كل شيء إنتهى .. أو قرب ينتهي .. 
نزل راسه وفتح الشنطة اللي فيها أغراضه كانت صغيرة ففضل تكون معاه .. فتحها وطلع صورة شهد وتم يتأملها .. 
إنسانة الحب ينبع من ويهها ويها صافي عيونها بريئة كل شيء فيها حلو .. وأحسن شيء إنها حلوة بقلبها .. كل إنسان يتمناها لكن صارت من نصيبي .. ببس .. آآآآآآخ ياربي شو أسوي .. مب عارف شو اللي يصير معاي .. لف ووطاحت عينه على حمدان .. 
حمدان .. صدق إنسان .. عمري ما عرفت حد بإخلاصه ونقاه .. نادرين الشباب اللي مثله .. إسان راعي حق وواجب .. يحب الخير للكل .. بس الله قاعد يختبره في صحته .. 
ابتسم مهند وتنهد بصوت مسموع 
حمدان : ممكن أعرف ليش متضايق ؟؟
مهند : يبتسم .. تحريتك راقد ..
حمدان : أفا هذي المزيونه عندالي وأرقد 
مهند : ههههه الله يقطع ابليسك والله لخبر عليك نورة 
حمدان ابتسم إبتسامة صفراء : نورة .. نورة خلاص يا مهند موجودة في داخلي لأنها بنت عمي لكن أبدا ما أتصورها زوجة 
مهند : ليش يا حمدان فاقد الأمل 
حمدان : وين الأمل يا مهند الحياة خذت مني كل شيء .. تكسرت كل مياديفي يا مهند صرت إنسان أنتظر الله ياخذ أجلي .. أحس إني أعذب وايد .. أمي وأختي وأهلي وربعي .. 
مهند بالنسبة لي الحياة خلاص .. درست ولما رجعت عشان أستقر واستلم شغلي وأجابل حلالي اللي خلاه أبوي .. وأتزوج ويصير عندي عايلة صابني هذا المرض .. وقطعت قلب الإنسانة اللي أخلصت لي طول عمرها .. ما تتخيل يا مهند لما طلعتهال من الصالون قبل العرس بيوم .. كنت أتقطع من داخلي بس حاولت ما أضعف .. نظراتها كلامها ذبحني ألف مرة .. بس عذرتها .. 
أنا مسافر وأدري إنه ما في فايده .. صح أملي بالله قوي .. بس بعد الكل يعرف إنه مرضي علاجه مب سهل وبروحك شفت الدكتور قال سنة والجهاز ما كمل شهر .. كل شيء بالنسبة لي راح .. 
(ودمعت عيونه)
مهند كان يسمعه بحنان .. يسمعه من كل قلبه .. كان دوره دور البحر اللي يسمعنا ويفهمنا بس ما يقدر يرد علينا .. مهند كان يدري إنه حمدان تعبان .. ومتألم .. بس ياترى منو ألمه أكثر .. أكيد حمدان لأنه متأذي في صحته .. وأنا في قلبي .. يا ترى إحنا متساوين .. ولا لا ؟؟؟
حمدان : مهند لحظات حياتي معدودة وأخاف أأجل الكلام اللي خاطري أقولك ياه وربك يختارني قبل ..
مهند : يا حمدان لا تقول شي وإن شاء الله بترد سالم غانم وبنرمس في بلادنا وبين اهلنا
حمدان : مهند لا تتهرب .. أنا ادري إنك فاهمني بس أرجوك اسمع .. 
مهند : قول يا حمدان ..
حمدان : مهند .. اللي يحب يضحي .. وإنته عشت تجربة حب صادقة .. مو مثل هذيل السباب اللي يكلمون عشرة ويقولون إحنا نحب .. إنته حبيت بقلبك و بمشاعرك وأحاسيسك .. حبيت بصدق وإخلاص وإيمان .. رفعت مبدأ إنه الحب الصادق ما ينمو إلا بعد الحلال .. وبالخلال .. يا مهند إنته تحب شهد .. وتحمل لها أكثر من المشاعر اللي كنت تحملها لسلامة بنت عمك .. يعني لو التجربة الأولى كان نهايتها موت زوجتك فألحين الفرق واضح .. وصدقني مستحيل .. تتخيل شهد لغيرك .. مهند لازم تفكر .. ما ادري أنا ليش حاس إنك تفكر في الإنفصال .. لكن تمهل .. شهد ما في مثلها يا مهند .. وصدقني لو صدق تحبها كنت دورت براءتها وما انتظلات هذا الوقت كله عشان هي تدافع عن نفسها ..
مهند : بس ..
حمدان : لا تقاطعني يا مهند .. اسمعني لين الآخر .. الحب تضحية ومب أي حب .. مب حب الخرابيط واللعب .. الحب اللي أنا عشته يا مهند .. الحياة الحلوة والأيام اللي قضيتها مع نورة أيام ما بنساها .. وبتم أذكرها لين آخر لحظات حياتي .. مهند فكر عدل ودور على براءة بنت عمي تراني متأكد .. ومتأكد بعد إنك مب شاك فيها .. بس داخلك شيء يقولك لازم تتاكد ..
مهند : كيف أتأكد 
حمدان : لا تسألني فكر .. شوف شو اللي لازم تسويه .. 
مهند نزل راسه وردت عينه على صورة شهد وسأل نفسه سؤال وصل لين آخر العالم .. 
(وين براءتج يا شهد .. ؟؟!!!!!)
والله لو بملاين الدنيا أشتريها .. ويهون كل شيء .. بس وين ؟؟ 
يا ترى شو اللي بيصير .. وفعلا شو يقصد حمدان بكلامه .. وين بيحصلون براءة شهد .. وكيف .. وشو اللي بيصير في حمدان .. 
هذا كله بنعرفه في الجزء الياي .. 
يلااا عاد نزلت واجد خخخخخخ امزح انتظروووني !!!

----------


## fatemah

مافهتي فا-تيماه-2008

----------


## fatemah

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة 
القصة اتجنن انتظر الجزء القادم 
بس لا تتأخريي عليي
واللي ما قراها تراه مو خوش شي هه

تحياتــــــــــي
فاطمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة

----------


## أسرار الليل

> مافهتي فا-تيماه-2008



حبيبتي فطوومه ما فهمت  :huh:  بس إذا دخلتي فهميني اوكي :bigsmile:  اللحين بنزل الأجزاء..,, :wink:

----------


## أسرار الليل

الجزء الحادي والعشرون 
وقف محمد سيارته مجابل البحر .. الشمس كانت حارة .. والوقت صبح .. تنهد وميرة يالسة ساكته .. كانت تبغيه يبدأ يتكلم يفضفض لها عن اللي في قلبه .. هي أحق وحدة إنها تسمع له وتساعده .. الصمت طال .. حست إنه محمد محتاجنها .. بس كيف تبدا ما تدري .. 
محمد كان ساكت .. وما يبغي يتكلم .. مجرد شكل البحر جدامه يهديه .. ما عمره اشتكى من شيء .. صح ميرة مرته وام عياله .. بس ما يدخل معاها في التفاصيل دايما .. مب عشان ما يرتاح لها .. بس من كثر ما يغليها ما يبغيها تستهم ..
ميرة يئست من هدوء محمد وقررت تكسر الصمت .. واللي يصير يصير .. 
ميرة : حبيبي .. شو فيك ؟؟
محمد : ......................
ميرة : قول تكلم من شو ضايق ..
محمد : ألحين مطلعتني من البيت وتقوليلي ضروري وىخر شيء تقولين شو فيك .. 
ميرة : وهذا شيء مب مهم .. 
محمد : كنتي تقدرين تساليني وإحنا في البيت .. 
ميرة : الكل في البيت 
محمد : وكلهم يالسين في حجرتنا 
ميرة : أنا ما اقصد بس 
محمد : اوووه يا ميرة والله كنت حاس الموضوع اكبر من شي 
ميرة انصدمت ما عرفت شو ترد على محمد .. أصلا هو ما عطاها فرصة تتكلم .. على طول شغل السيارة .. 
ميرة بحزن : هالكثر ما ترتاحالي 
محمد : ميرة أرجوج مب ناقص كلام ماصخ .. 
ميرة : انزين ليش مستعيل ..
محمد : تعبان وأبغي ارقد .. 
ميرة : محمد تكلم الكلام بينفعك صدقني بيريحك .. وإنته ما بتكلم غريب إنته بتكلمني أنا ..
محمد : ميرة خلاص ما ابغي أتكلم وما عندي شيء أقوله أنا سمعت كلامج وطلعت قلت يمكن إنتي محتاجة شيء .. 
مبرة : وفعلا .. أنا محتاجة شيء 
محمد :شيء سخيف وتافه .. حرام عليج حسي على دمج شوي 
ميرة لسانها انربط ما تدري شو تقول .. هالكثر طريقتها كانت مب حلوة في البداية .. بس هي تحاتيه .. الدموع تجمعت في عيونها بس كابرت وما نزلتهم .. وصدت الصوب الثاني وتمت تشوف الشارع ..
محمد كان في وادي ثاني .. خلاص حس عمره منهار .. صح اليوم كلم مهند وحمدان وحاول يكون جدامهم قوي .. بس هو داخله خلاص انكسر .. من مات سلطان كل شيء تكسر .. البيت الشركة .. الناس اللي حوليه .. نفسه ما قدر يسيطر عليها .. حتى ميرة غناة روحه .. مب قادر يستحملها .. ليش كل هذا .. بس عشان سلطان .. 
آخ يا سلطان رحت بدون ما تراعي ولا حد فينا .. ومن بعدك كل المشاكل طاحت على راسنا .. قلبي ضعف يا سلطان .. أخوك تحطم .. صار تراب .. أخوك .. اللي كان يداريك يا سلطان .. آخ ليتك تحس فينا ألحين .. 
تجمعت الدموع في حين محمد .. ونزلن غصبن عنه .. دموع من دم .. دموع حارة .. حرقت ويهه .. دموع من قلبه مو من عيونه .. 
ميرة كانت متضايقة .. بس ما بتضعف جدام محمد .. هي حاولت بس فشلت للأسف .. 
قررت تتأسف .. بس لما صدت بتقول شيء انصعقت .. 
محمد يصيح .. بهدوء .. دموعه بس تنزل على خده شوي شوي .. 
عمرها ما شافت ريلها يصيح شي .. حتى يوم مات سلطان .. صح شافته وهو يصيح بس مجرد دموع .. ما كانت تدري باللي صار في مكتب أبوه وكيف صاح .. 
المهم إنه هذي اول مرة تشوف عيون محمد تذرف الدموع بهذي الغزارة .. ثلاث مرات معدودات شافت دموعه فيهم .. 
يوم توفى أبوها 
ويوم يابت مبارك 
ويوم مات سلطان ..
وكلها كانت دموع بسيطة .. لكن اليوم غير .. اليوم محمد يصيح .. يصيح بقو ومن كل قلبه .. 
لامت نفسها .. كيف وأنا موجودة يصير في ريلي شذي .. لا مستحيل هذا مب محمد .. دموعه ما تنزل بسهوله .. ابدا هذا مب محمد .. 
محمد زادت الدموع في عيونه .. وبدا النظر يهتز عنده .. ما همه نفسه لكن تذكر غنه ميرة وياه في السيارة .. وقف على طرف الشارع .. ونزل راسه على السكان .. 
وهنيه زادت الصفعة على ويه ميرة .. لانه بدا يصيح مثل الياهل .. تخيلته للحظة إنه مبارك .. لكن لا .. هذا صوت محمد .. محمد يصيح ويصيح من كل خاطره .. خلاص مب قادر يود اكثر من شي .. الأيام قست عليك يالغالي .. الصدمة وقفت لسانها ما قدرت تتكلم .. بس كانت تطالعه بذهول ..حاولت تتشجع .. بس ما قدرت .. كأنه جبل على لسانها من كثر ماهو ثجيل .. مرت عشر دقايق .. ومحمد ما هدا أبدا .. ميرة حست بالذنب .. وسالت نفسها معقوله اللي يصير جدامي .. تشجعت بس ما طلعت من حلجها غير كلمة وحدة وبصوت متردد ..
ميرة : محمد .. حبيبي 
محمد من غير ما يرفع راسه .. وبصوت مخنوق : أنا آسف ..
ميرة : لا تتاسف .. اهزبني اظربني اذبحني .. بس لا تتاسف .. 
محمد رفع رايه والدموع ماليه ويهه : ميـــــرة 
ميرة مدت ايدها وميحت دموعه : عيونها .. آمر ..
محمد : أنا تعبان .. تعبان وايد .. وايد ياميرة 
ميرة : إنته ريال والنعم فيك وقوي .. 
محمد : راحت القوة .. أنا ألحين إنسان ضعيف 
ميرة : لا يا محمد مب ضعيف إلا الشيطان ..إنته شيخ الريايل كلهم ..
محمد بدا يهدى شوي : ميرة .. استحمليني شوي دخيلج 
ميرة : لا تقول شي يا محمد أنا لو ما استحملتك أستحمل منوه 
محمد : أدري إني أنا اللي لازم أوقف وياج وأهديج عشان أخوج .. بس والله 
ميرة : لا بس ولا شيء .. أخوي اللي صار فيه كتبت ربنا .. وما بنعترض على اللي الله رايدنه وحتى اللي صار في أخوك نفس الشيء .. محمد إحنا لازم نكون أقوى .. أنا اليوم يوم رديت البيت حسيت إني في نعمه كبيرة .. ما تنوصف 
محمد بإستغراب : كيف ؟؟؟
ميرة : شفت نورة .. اللي ألحين عمرها 25 وشافت الويل .. شفت هذي البنت الطيوبة وهي تنفصل عن ريلها وتعيش مأساة ولما بدت تتعداها ردت لها مرة ثانية .. 
شفت شهد .. اللي للحين في عز شبابها وما قدرت تتهنى بإرتباطها .. شفتها مشلولة وقاعدة على كرسيها المتحرك ما تقدر تمشي .. شفت المشاعر اللي في عيونها عشان فقدت أخوها 
شفت أمك .. والالم اللي ياكل قلبها .. بموت ضناها ..
وأبوك اللي يحاتي كل اللي في البيت .. 
قارنتهم بنفسي .. أنا عندي إنته .. ومرتاحة معاك .. وعندي عيالي مالين علي دنيتي .. صح داخلي الم بس مب أكثر منهم .. مصيبتي وايد أقل عن مصيبتهم .. محمد أنا قررت غني اساعدهم وأولهم إنته .. إنته صح فقدت اخوك .. بس الله عوضك بمهند اللي أكثر من الاخ وحمدان الله يرده بالسلامة .. وخواتك اللي محتاجينك .. 
محمد حياتنا بيدنا إحنا اللي نتحكم فيها .. إحنا نعيشها مع بعض الحلو فيها وحتى المر .. لازم نستغلها .. محمد أنا آخر شيء أفكر فيه إني أخسرك .. لأاني ما أقدر أتصور هذا الشيء .. لأنك مليت حياتي كلها .. وإني اشوفك تنهار هذا اللي ما أقدر أتصوره لا وأنا موجودة .. محمد أرجوك افهمني .. 
محمد كان سرحان في عيون ميرة .. آخ كلامها مثل الدواء على قلبي .. معقولة .. أنا كنت ادري إنه عندي كنز .. وغالي .. بس مب هالكثر لدرجة إنه دواء يطيب الجرو ح .. تم محمد يطالعها بفخر وكبرياء .. هذي مرتي ومثلها شويه في هذا العالم .. الحمدلله ياربي تاخذ شي وتعطينا شي احسن منه .. عوضتني بميرة عن هذي الدنيا كلها .. ميرة كنز لازم ما يضيع ..
ميرة ما تدري كيف طلع منها هذا الكلام .. حست بسرحان ريلها .. حاولت تكسر الجمود .. ومن خاطرها .. عطت نفسها قوة ورسمت أحلى ابتسامه على شفايفها .. 
محمد طار بهذي الإبتسامة .. حس بسعادة فظيعة .. في ثانية تغير حاله .. محتج من هذي الإبتسامه وايد .. آآآآآآآآآخ .. ليش ما كنت ادري بهذي النعمة قبل .. 
ميرة حست إنها قدرت تسوي ولو شيء بسيط حق ريلها .. وبأي طريقة قررت إنها تنسيه شوي من آلامه .. 
ميرة : لو سمحت ممكن تشغل السيارة تولهت على عيالي ..
محمد انتبه : بس بعدنا ما كملنا نص ساعة .. لحقتي تشتاقين لهم ..
ميرة : توك تعبان وبترجع البيت .. مسرع ما غيرت رايك .. يا سبحان الله .. 
محمد : شو رايج نرجع نسير على البحر .. 
ميرة كانت تبغي تسوي جو شويه : لا بحر ولا غيره ردني البيت أحسن لك .. ترى لاعت جبدي من مجابل ويهك عافانا الله .. أجابل ناني ولا إنته 
محمد ابتسم وهالمرة من خاطره صدق نسى التعب اللي فيه : ناني احسن عني هاه انزين .. يالله انزلي من السيارة 
ميرة بطلت حلجها : عن المصاخة 
محمد تغيرت ملامحه وبان إنه معصب (يبفي يلعب بأعصابها) : قلت انزلي من السيارة ويودي هذيل ريالين خلي التكسي يوصلج عند ناني شو فيها 
ميرة : وأهون عليك 
محمد : هيه مثل ما أنا أهون عليج 
ميرة : أفا يا بو مبارك 
محمد : لا بو مبارك ولا غيره تنزلين يعني تنزلين .. 
ميرة بدلع : لا حبيبي دخيلك ..
محمد : مالي خص أنا بادبج عشان تحرمين تطلعين ويايه .. وأسير اركب لي كمن حلوة 
ميرة بعصبية : تراك مصختها .. امش اشوف البيت محد يعطيك ويه 
محمد شغل السيارة: هههههههه حلو شكلج وغنتي معصبه 
ميرة : وايد تحب تستفزني .. 
محمد : وااااااااااااااااااااايد .. كثر ما احبج 
ميرة : يا سلام 
محمد : يا مدام 
ميرة : بس عاد .. خلاص عن دلع اليهال والله إنك أخس عن بروك 
محمد : فديته والله إني ولهت عليه .. 
ميرة : حتى هو .. وله عليك .. خلنا نسير البيت نشوفهم .. 
وسكتوا الإثنين .. 
محمد : ميرة 
ميرة : لبيه ..
محمد : متى بنرتاح 
ميرة : قول الحمدلله على كل حال 
محمد : الحمدلله .. بس خاطري أفرح استانس .. 
ميرة : إن شاء الله قريب .. وبعدين تعال شو قصدك يعني ألحين مب مستانس ..
محمد : لا .. 
ميرة : نعم!!!!!!!
محمد : أفا أقصد امبلا كف يعني انتي ويايه وما أستانس 
ميرة : والله ما تركب عليك الرومانسية مول .. عافانا الله 
محمد : طالع عليج يا بنت العم 
ميرة : بسم الله عليه أنا طل الرومانسية فيني .. 
محمد : منو قاص عليج .. أقصد منو قالج .. 
ميرة : في واحد في يوم من الأيام .. قالي إنه أحلى لسنا في العالم لساني 
محمد : وما قالج شيء بعد .. 
ميرة : امبلا قالي إني أغلى وحدة في العالم
محمد : أفا ..
ميرة : ليش .. 
محمد : طلع عيار ولواص ما قالولج .. يقول حق البنات شي 
ميرة صدق عصبت : صدق ماصخ .. 
محمد : مشكلتج .. زيديني شكر .. 
ميرة : اسكت لا تلوع جبدي الشره علي اللي طالعة وياك .. مالت ..
محمد: ههههههههههههه
ميرة : ما قلت نكته .. 
محمد : إنتي احلى نكته في حياتي 
ميرة : ليش شو شايفني مهرج جدامك .. 
محمد : لا أراجوز .. ولا أقولج كلاون أحسن ..
ميرة : اونه يعرف انجليزي .. قسم بالله دمك ثقيل 
محمد : جديمة من زماااااااااااااان بو ليد قالي ..
ميرة : زين .. بس منو هذا بو وليد 
محمد : أخو أم سالم 
ميرة : ومنو ام سالم ؟؟؟
محمد : أفا وهل يخفى القمر .. 
ميرة : قووووووووووووول منوووووووووو
محمد : حرم محمد مبارك الثانية 
ميرة : لقص راسك .. 
محمد : ما ترومين خلاص استوت حرمي وألحين بعد عندها سالم وشما .. 
ميرة : محمد عن المصاخة ولا صدق بزعل 
محمد : وهل تفكرين في يوم من الايام إني اتخبل وأتزوج عليج والله ما أقدر تدرين ليش 
ميرة بدلع : ليش ؟؟
محمد : لانه ابوي بيذبخني بقول كيف تتزوج على بنت عمك ..
ميرة : صدق ما عندك سالفة وأنا قلت على شاني .. ألحين 
محمد : كيفج إنتي قاصة على عمرج أنا شلي .. 
ميرة : ممكن تسكت والله لوعت جبدي .. 
محمد : لا حرام قولي والله .. 
ميرة : اف .. بس عاد 
محمد : ههههههههه 
ووصلوا البيت ميرة بطلت الباب .. بس محمد مسك إيدها قبل ما تنزل 
ميرة : خير شو تبغي .. 
محمد : مشكورة .. 
ميرة : على شو .. 
محمد : ما كنت ادري من غيرج شو بسوي 
ميرة سوت عمرها زعلانة : ما بتسوي شيء .. ولا أقولك بتسوي بتسير عند بو ليد اخو أم سالم 
محمد : هههههههههههه .. والله جذب 
ميرة : تخيل إنته بس يكون صدق .. والله لهد لك الدنيا فوق راسك 
محمد : وأنا أروم أستغني عن السندريلا مالي .. 
ميرة بدت تتكلم جد شوي : محمد .. ألزم ما علي راحتك وراحة عيالك والظروف اللي حولينا بنتخطاها مع بعض .. انزل شوف خواتك وامك وخالتك .. إنته الريال ولازم تهديهم .. وتعطيهم الأمان .. وتطمنهم دايما .. 
محمد : الله يخليلي ياج يا أمايه ولا يحرمني منج .. 
ميرة : ليش ؟؟؟ 
محمد : لانها سألتني في يوم .. شو رايك اخطبلك ميرة بنت حميد .. 
ايتسمت ميرة لمحمد وهو بادلها نفس الإبتسامة .. 
ميرة : يالله عاد خلنا ندخل إنته تعبان ولازم ترتاح 
محمد : إن شاء الله .. بحط السيارة في القراج وبلحقج داخل .. 
ميرة : لا تتحير 
محمد : إن شاء الله 
نزلت ميرة من السيارة وتم محمد يطالعها لين ما دخلت البيت .. ابتسم .. آخ حس بالراحة جزء كبير من همه انزاح من زمان ما ابتسم من خاطره مثل ما ابتسم اليوم ..بسرعة وقف السيارة ونزل .. دخل البيت وحصل مرت عمه يالسة وتصيح وياها نورة وشهد سلم عليهم 
تجدم محمد وحب راسها .. 
محمد : عمتي .. حمدان ما عليه شر ..
أم حمدان : وين ما عليه شر وهو سافر من غير حتى ما يسلم عليه .. ولدي بيظيع يا محمد

----------


## أسرار الليل

محمد : عمتي كوني أقوى من شي حمدان ريال ..وإن شاء الله بيعافيه وبيرد سالم غانم .. 
أم حمدان : الله يسمع منك يا ولدي .. الله يسمع منك 
محمد : قومي ارتاحي وأول ما يتصلون بخليج تكلمينه .. 
أم حمدان : أنا مرتاحه هنيه .. 
محمد : خلاص على راحتج .. أنا بصعد حجرتي برتاح .. أول ما يتصلون ازقروني .. 
نورة : إن شاء الله 
محمد : شهد أوديج حجرتج ولا بتيلسين هنيه .. 
شهد : أنا خاطري اشوف أبويه .. بس هو تعبان وراقد داخل 
محمد :شو فيه ؟؟
شهد : من رجع من المستشفى وهو تعبان والضغط مرتفع عنده
محمد : خلاص أنا بساعدج وبوصلج حجرتج ..
شهد : ماله داعي يا محمد بزقر البشاكير .. 
محمد : لا أنا بوديج .. نورة إلحقيني .. 
نورة صدت على عمتها .. 
أم حمدان : روحي يا بنتي ساعدي اخوج أنا بتم هنيه بترياهم يتصلون 
نورة : إن شاء الله عمتي .. 
محمد ساعد أخته وصعدها حجرتها .. ونورة وياه وأول ما يلسوا .. 
محمد : عندي لكم أمانه 
نورة : أمانة ؟؟؟!؟!!
شهد : من منوه ..؟؟؟
محمد : من حمدان ... 
شهد ونورة : حمدااااااان 
محمد :هيه حمدان .. صح إنه ولد عمكم بس وصاني بهذي الامانة وأنا أعرف إنه حمدان ريال ومب راعي حركات 
نورة بلهفة : وشو الامانة ؟؟؟
طلع محمد من بوكه الورقة وخذ ورقة نورة وشهد ومد إيده وعطا كل وحدة ورقتها ..
نورة : والثالثة أكيد حق ميرة ..
محمد بحزن : لا ..
نورة : عيل .. 
شهد نغزها قلبها هنيه ما تدري ليش.. 
محمد : هذي حق مهند .. 
نورة +شهد : مهند 
محمد : هيه مهند حمدان حاس إنه خلاص ما بيرجع .. وصاني عليكم وخاصة إنتي يانورة .. ووصى أبويه عليج .. نورة ارضي بقا ربج وحكمة وأنا رضيت أوصل الأمانه عشان خاطر حمدان .. وهو عطاني هذي الورقة عشان أعطيها حق مهند بعد ما يرد .. لأنه حاس إنه ما بيرد وياه .. 
نورة ما قدرت تمسك نفسها وبدت تصيح .. محمد تضايق ..بس قال في خاطره خلها تصيح يمكن ترتاح .. 
محمد : أنا بروح ارتاح تبون شيء 
شهد : سلامتك يا اخوي .. 
محمد طلع من الحجرة .. وقبل ما يوصل حجرته فكر يمر على أبوه .. ونزل بيروح يشوفه .. 
(في غرفة شهد )
شهد : نورة هدي غناتي .. 
نورة : شفتي يا شهد .. خلاص ما في امل .. 
شهد : ما في شيء بعيد عن رب العالمين 
نورة : ونعم بالله .. بس .. 
شهد : لا بس ولا شي .. افتحي الورقة خلنا نقرا شو كاتبلج 
نورة : وإنتي بعد 
ابتسمت شهد : هالكثر تغارين 
نورة : لا بس .. 
شهد : شو بلاج كله تبسبسين .. 
نورة ابتسمت وفتحت الورقة 
(( بنت عمي.. سامحيني .. والله يوفقج .. ولا تنسين وصيتي .. خليتها عند عمي))
ولد عمج المخلص 
حمدان ..
نورة دموعها نزلن بكل هدوء .. شهد حست فيها تناولت عنها الورقة وقرتها .. آخ يا حمدان ما أكبر قلبك وما اطيبه وأقواه ..آه يا ولد عمي ما اظن فيه مثلك بين الريايل .. 
نورة قامت من على الشبرية 
شهد : وين رايحة .. ؟؟
نورة : بنزل عند عمتي 
شهد : ما تبين تعرفين شو مكتوب في ورقتي 
ابتسمت نورة ودموعها تنزل : لا .. بنزل لاني احاتي عمتي .. وبمر عليج عقب .. 
شهد : على راحتج .. 
طلعت نورة .. وخلت شهد بروحها .. شهد كانت ماسكة الورقة ما تدري ليش خايفة تفتحها .. شو فيها يا ترى .. نورة يمكن عشان كانت مرته ومهند ربيعه .. بس أنا ليش .. كسرت الفضول اللي يصرخ داخلها وفتحت الورقة ..
(( شهد .. أنا أحبج .. مثل ما أحب إختي ميرة .. ووصيتي لج .. مهند .. حافظي عليه .. ما بتلقين حد يحبج كثره .. والماضي نقدر بكل عزيمة وقوة وإصرار إنا نمسحه .. أنا واثق فيج يا شهد .. أرجوج لا تخيبين أملي.. )) 
أخوج 
حمدان .. 
تمت شهد تتأمل الكلمات .. الماضي .. الماضي .. الماضي .. يعني حمدان يعرف كل شيء .. يعرف شو اللي صار .. يعني حمدان يعرف قرار مهند الأخير .. حمدان يوصيني على مهند .. ليش ؟؟ لأني أنا الغلطانة .. بس كيف .. كيف أحافظ على مهند وهو من فترة بسيطة أعلن الإستسلام والرغبة في نهاية الطريق .. كيف اقدر أعيش معاه .. كيف أقدر أطلب منه يسامحني .. كيف ؟؟ أساله وايد كانت تدور في ذهن شهد .. غاب سلطان شوي عن بالها .. يمكن ما حست باراحة التامه بسبب اللي يصير من حوليها .. بس ما تدري ليش في هذي اللحظة حست بالقوة .. 
نورة طلعت من غرفة شهد .. ونزلت تحت وشافت عمتها يالسة وهي متضايقة .. حست إنه الدنيا مسكرة في ويهها .. ما تدري ليش شي .. حمدان خلاص فاقد الامل .. أنا بعد لازم أفقد الأمل وأحكم على نفسي بالإعدام .. وأنا بعدني صغيرة .. 
حمدان بيختفي من حياتي قريب وأنا .. واقفة بدون ولا حركة ما أعرف شو اللي بيصير فيني .. 
يا ترى بقدر أتقبل اللي يصير ولا لا .. 
شو صار فيج يا دنيا .. 
ممد بعد ما نزل وراح غرفة أبوه دق الباب ودخل .. 
أم محمد : هلا يا ولدي تعال .. فديت روحك 
تقدم محمد وحب راس أمه 
محمد : عساج بخير يالغالية 
أم محمد : من وين بي الخير يا ولدي خلها على الله .. من بعد أخوك ما شفت الخير 
محمد : اذكري الله يا أمايه 
أم محمد : لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله 
وصد على أبوه اللي كان راقد .. 
محمد : شو أخباره ألحين 
أم محمد : شوفة عينك تعبان من بعد ما طاح حمدان .. 
محمد : فديت روحه ما يبغي يخسر حمدان بعد ما خسر سلطان .. 
تقدم من أبوه وحبه على جبينه .. 
محمد : ما تشوف شر يالغالي 
أبو محمد قلبه حس بولده .. فتح عيونه .. 
أبو محمد : سلطان .. شفت سلطان يا محمد .. 
محمد تضايق : وين يا ابويه أكيد حلم .. 
أبو محمد : هيه يا محمد حلم .. 
أم محمد كانت ساكتة ما تتكلم 
أبو محمد : حلو يا محمد .. حلم حلو .. 
محمد : شو شفت يا بويه .. 
أبو محمد : كنت قاعد على تله خضراء .. ولا أشوف سلطان ياي صوبي .. صديت بويهي عنه .. قرب مني قرب راسي وحبني وقالي .. 
((سامحني يالغالي .. كله صار غصبن عني .. أنا ولدك أنا ضناك .. أنا سلطان .. أبويه .. محتاجك ومحتاج دعاءك لي .. ابويه .. سامحني واغفرلي .. وبعدي بيريحك صدقني .. بس انا اطلب السموحة .. منك ومن الغالية أمايه .. سامحوني يا أبوي سامحوني ..دخيلك سامحوني .. أنا ولدكم الصغير أنا هواكم وسماكم ودنياكم .. دخيلك يا ابوي ادعيلي .. محتاج دعائك محتاج دعائك ))
ورد حب راسي مرة ثانية وأنا ما قدرت صديت عليه ولويت عليه وقلته 
((مسموح يالغالي .. سموح يا سلطان .. وما بقصر في الدعاء ياولدي .. والحمدلله باللي الله كتبلنا ياه .. مسموح يا سلطان )) 
وقالي : 
((اطلبلي السموحة من الكل .. من هذيك الغالية اللي حبيتها طول عمري .. من أمايه 
اطلبلي السموحة من محمد أخوي ونظر عيني .. 
ومن حمدان ولد عمي ..
ومن خواتي نورة وشهد .. 
أبويه شهد حطها في عيونك .. وحاول تسعدها .. ترى والله ما في أغلى عنها .. 
قول للكل يسامحني .. للكل يا أبوي .. للكل))
وصاح في حظني .. 
هذا كل الحلم .. 
أم محمد صاحت ما قدرت تستحمل .. 
محمد دمعت عينه : اطلبوله الرحمة 
أبو محمد : سامح أخوك يامحمد 
محمد : مسامحنه يا أبويه مسامحنه .. 
وصد مبارك على سلمى : سامحي ضناج يا سلمى 
أم محمد بصوت مخنوق : مسامحتنه دنيا وآخره وراضيه عليه .. مسامحته 
محمد لوى على أمه وهداها شوي .. وعقب ترخص منهم عشان يصعد غرفته .. يرتاح .. الوقت صار ظهر وهو لين ألحين ما ريح جسمه وعقله وأهم شيء قلبه .. تمسح وطلع صلى الظهر ورجع .. وعلى طول صعد عشان يرتاح .. 
في الغرفة .. 
ميرة كانت يالسة ويا عيالها .. حصة ومبارك نسوا من النوم وما حبت ولدها ينزل ويشوف الجو الكئيب اللي مسيطر على الجو برع .. هي صح كانت تحاتي حمدان وايد بس توكلت على ربها .. 
دخل محمد الغرفة .. 
ابتسم لها .. 
حبها على جبينها وخذ حصة من إيدها .. 
مبارك : باباتي ليش ما تسلم عليه .. إنته بس تحب حصاني .. ما تحبني 
محمد : أفا منو قالك إنته شيخ الريايل .. إنته الغالي .. 
مبارك : يعني تحبني اكثر من ماما وحصاني .. 
محمد : اكيد ما فيه شك .. 
مبارك يطلع لسانه حق أمه : ثفتي قلتلج باباتي يحبني اكثر ما تثمعين الكلام 
ميرة : بابا محمد إنته ليش جذاب 
مبارك : إي إنتي ميرو ولا تقولين حق بابا جذاب والله بذلبج (بضربج)
ميرة : يا مسود الويه شو ميرو بعد أصغر عيالك أنا 
مبارك : إنتي مسوده مثل ناني 
محمد : بروك حبيبي عيب ما يقولن حق ماما شي صح 
مبارك : بابا هي تقول غنته جذاب .. 
محمد : هي ماصخة ودلوعه إنته لا تسمع رمستها .. 
ميرة : أنا براويك يا محمد 
محمد : شو بتسوين يعني .. 
مبارك : ما ترومين تسوين شيء .. وييييييييييييو إنتي دلوعة مثل بنتج حصاني..
ميرة: بروك عاد والله بقول بضربك مصختها تراك 
قام مبارك واندس ورا ظهر ابوه 
محمد : منو يحب بابا 
مبارك: أنا 
محمد : والل يحب بابا لازم يحب ماما صح 
مبارك : صح .. 
محمد : واللي يحب ماما شو يقول 
مبارك تقدم صوب امه : ماما حبيبتي عملي إنتي (عمري إنتي) أنا آثف(أسف)
ولوى على أمه 
ميرة قطعت ولدها من البوس ومحمد ابتسم من كل قلبه .. حط حصة في سريرها ودخل يبدل ثيابه عشان يرتاح .. ومهند وحمدان ما غابوا عن تفكيره لحظة وحدة .. 
ميرة كانت تدري إنه ريلها محتاج راحه .. طلعت وخذب مبارك وودته غرفة الالعاب وقالت حق البشكارة تشوفه شوي .. ورقدت حصة .. اللي ما رقدت طول الليل وحشرت عمته نورة .. حمدان شاغل بالها وايد بس ما بينت هذا الشيء حق حد من ردت من المستشفى وهي حاسه بنار في قلبها .. بس حاولت تتحداها .. 
دخلت الحجرة لقت ريلها طايح على الشبرية ومغمض عيونه .. قربت منه وابتسمت .. 
محمد فتح عيونه وابتسم لها .. 
ميرة: تعبان صح ؟؟ 
محمد : وايد .. برقد يمكن أرتاح شوي .. 
ميرة: خلاص انا بشل حصة وبطلع .. وبرقدها في حجرة عمتها عشان إذا نشت ما تحشرك .. 
محمد : لا تطلعين .. 
ميرة : ليش وإنته بترقد .. 
محمد : تمي عندي .. 
ميرة تضايقت ريلها في قلبه خوف يخسر اكثر واكثر .. عمره ما كان شيء بس ألحين كل شيء تغير .. حاولت تبعد الضيق عنها على الأقل لين ما يرقد محمد ..
ميرة : إن شاء الله من عيوني .. إنته غمض عيونك وإرتاح .. 
محمد : ما بتخليني يا ميرة صح .. 
ميرة : محمد انجلبت مبارك ولا شو 
محمد يبتسم : يمكن ما ادري 
ميرة : هههههههههههه
محمد : لا خلاني ربي من هذي الضحكة 
ميرة: مشكلة اللي يستون رومانسيين في لحظة 
محمد : امبوني رومانسي وكشخة أنا بس غنتي ما تدرين .. 
ميرة : امبلا اذكر ايام ما كنت تكلم بدرية وهدى وشيخة وحمده .. ابغي أعرف كيف مجمع هذيل كلهم 
محمد : ريلج حلو ومن يشوفونه البنات يموتون عليه 
ميرة : أمحق حلاه .. 
محمد : خلاص يا بوج ودرنا هالسوالف 
ميرة : تروم اصلا إنته .. والله لذبحك 
محمد : شكلي ما برقد اليوم .. 
ميرة قربت منه ومسحت على راسه : يالله ماما ارقد . حبيبي مبارك 
محمد : هههههههههه .. حلوة هذي بعد .. 
ميرة : شو اسوي فيك مستوي ياهل اليوم 
محمد ابتسم .. خلاص مب قادر يبطل عيونه أكثر من شي .. غمضهم وهو حاس براحة .. وغاص في النوم بسرعة صدق كان تعبان .. 
ابتسمت ميرة .. حست إنها أدت أقل شيء لازم تسويه ..
قامت وطلعت المصحف من الدرج اللي عند الشبرية وفتحته تقرالها كمن آيه تطمن قلبها وتريحه .. بعد عذاب هذي الليلة اللي طافت .. وتدعي ربها .. غنه يحفظ أخوها ويرده لها بالسلامة .. 
شهد كانت في حجرتها .. صلت الظهر .. ويلست تدعي ربها إنه يلهمها الخير .. ويطمن قلبها على ولد عمها .. وييسر أمورها مع مهند .. ما تدري كان فيه إحساس داخلها يقول .. لا تيئسين .. اليأس ما بيب نتيجة .. 
في الجهة الثانية من العالم .. 
أعلن الطيار عن وصول الطيارة إلى مطار بلجيكا ..
الساعة كانت خمس العصر بتوقيت الإمارات .. 
محمد كان متصل في المستشفى وحتى المستشفى اتصلوا في المستشفى اللي بيستقبل حمدان .. بينتظرونه في المطار لأنه ما بيستحمل أكثر .. 
في الطيارة .. 
مهند : يالله شد حيلك .. 
حمدان : أحس بالم فظيع .. يا مهند من ساعة رد الألم ويزيد شوي شوي 
مهند : توكل على يا حمدان ما فيك إلا العافية 
حمدان : لا يا مهند قلبي يعورني .. مب قادر حتى أتنصخ ..
مهند : شو فيك يا ريال شد حيلك يالله دقايق وننزل ..
حمدان : آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه مب قادر اتحمل يا مهند 
مهند بدا يخاف على حمدان صدق قلبه قام يدق بقو .. 
نزلت الطيارة .. وحمدان يتأوه من الالم الممرضه تحاول بس ما فيه فايده .. عطته مهدئ وما نفع .. 
حمدان : مهند عطني إيدك .. 
مهند رفع إيده وحطها في إيد حمدان ..
حمدان بصعوبه : اوعدني .. 
مهند : بشوه أوعدك .. 
حمدان : آآآآآه .. اوعدني وبس .. آآآآه 
مهند : وعد يا أخوي وعد .. 
حمدان : وصيتي شهد يا مهند لا تنساها شهد .. سعادتها على إيدك .. وبراءتها موجودة .. شهد يا مهند آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ..
مهند : حمدان .. حمدان .. حمــــــــــــدان .. 
وصد على الممرضه .. ((اللي كانت من جنسية عربية)) 
مهند : دخيلج شوفي شو فيه 
الممرضة : ولا ما أدري بس الجهاز شغال .. وقلبه فيه نبض 
مهند :عيل شو فيه .. 
حمدان ما قدر يفتح عيونه أكثر من شي وغمض وهو مبتسم .. 
المضيف ياهم 
المضيف : أخوي ألحين الإسعاف بيركبون الطيارة وبينزلونه 
مهند : دخيلك بسرعة دخيلك ..

----------


## أسرار الليل

المضيف : ليش شو صار 
مهند : حمدان تعبان 
المضيف : ثواني ويكونون موجودين 
الممرضة بحزن : يا جماعة .. 
مهند بخوف : نعم .. 
الممرضة : للاسف .. 
مهند : شوووووووووووووووه 
الممرضة : دخل في غيبوبة .. لازم ننقله بسرعة الجهاز ضعيف جدا في حاله دخوله في غيبوبه .. ومستحيل يستمر لازم الجهاز الرئيسي ولا ممكن ...
مهند : لا تقولين شيء بسرعة الله يخليك سو شيء .. 
المضيف طلع بخوف وبعد ثواني عدد من الممرضين في المستشفى دخلو وحطو حمدان على نقالة ونزلوه من الطيارة .. طلبوا من مهند يخلص الإجراءات ويلحقهم لأنه مستحيل .. يصبرون .. حمدان ممكن في أي لحظة يضيع .. يحاول يخلص الإجراءات بسرعة .. والممرضة راحت معا حمدان المستشفى ..
في صالة بيت بو محمد .. 
نورة كانت يالسة على القنفة .. وفجأة .. قامت بخوف .. 
وصرخت : لاااااااااااااااااااااا .. 
أم حمدان : شو فيج يا نورة .. 
نورة كانت نظراتها كلها خوف .. 
أم حمدان : نورة يا بنتي شو فيج .. 
نورة : لا لا لا لا .. عمتي قلبي يعورني .. 
ام حمدان : بسم الله عليج .. 
نورة حست بنغزة قوية في هذي اللحظة .. 
هذي اللحظة اللي كان فيها أبوها داخل يفكر في حمدان وفي الحلم 
في هذي اللحظة اللي امها تفكر في ولدها اللي ضاع وحمدان اللي ممكن يلحقه في أي لحظة
في هذي اللحظة اللي عمتها .. بتموت وتعرف شيء عن ولدها ..
في هذي اللحظة اللي محمد حاول يرتاح فيها من الهم اللي هو فيه .. 
في هذي اللحظة اللي ميرة تدعي من كل قلبها حق أخوها ..وتحاول تساعد ريلها 
في هذي اللحظة اللي مهند .. يحاول يطير .. ويخلص الإجراءات بسرعة عشان يلحق حمدان المستشفى وخايف من كل قلبه ومب مسيطر على مشاعره 
في هذي اللحظة اللي شهد تفكر فيها بوصية ولد عمها .. 
في هذي اللحظة بس حست بنغزة في قلبها .. 
وإنه حمدان إختفى من حياتها للابد .. 
بس ما كانت تدري وين أساس هذا الإحساس..وليش ؟؟ 
ياترى شو سر هذا الإحساس .. وهل هو صحيح وشو بيصير .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وهل نهايه هذا الجزء معناتها ألم جديد .. ؟؟؟؟
علمي علمكم .. بس لازم بنعرف في الجزء الياي

----------


## fatemah

هاذا ايم..............فا-تيماه-2008 طبعا الرقم بعد ......
تحياتي الحين بقرا القصة

----------


## أسرار الليل

هههههههه اوكي بس ياريت ما ترفضيها وإذا ما وصلتج قولي ليي

----------


## fatemah

وصلت اتوقعمنك
وما رفضت

----------


## أسرار الليل

الجزء الثاني والعشرون ..
أم حمدان : نورة بنيتي قربي يمي .. قوليلي شو فيج .. 
نورة : ما أدري يا عمتي فجأة حسيت قلبي يعورني .. 
ويرن التلفون .. 
أم حمدان : ردي يا نورة هذا اكيد حمدان 
تركض نورة وتشل السماعة بسرعة وتقول بلهفه .. 
نورة : ألووووووووووو مهند بشر شو أخباركم .. 
المتصل : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
نورة انتبهت : وعليكم السلام آسفه أخوي ما كنت أقصد 
المتصل : لا عادي .. 
نورة : آمر منو بغيت .. 
المتصل : الأخ محمد موجود .. 
نورة : والله محمد راقد .. إذا تبغيه ضروري اتصل فيه على الموبايل .. 
المتصل : والله ما أعرف رقمه ..
نورة : خذ الرقم .. *******
المتصل : مشكورة .. يزاج الله خير أختي ..
نورة : العفو ما سويت شيء .. ما تباني اقوله منو متصل ..؟؟
المتصل : لا خلاص مع السلامة .. 
نورة : مع السلامة .. 
نورة استغربت .. محد يتصل في محمد على رقم الصالة .. أكيد حد من الشركة .. تنهدت .. 
أم حمدان : مب هم صح .؟؟
نورة : لا عمتي هذا ربيع محمد .. 
أم حمدان قامت وقفت ..
نورة : وين بتسيرين عموه .. 
أم حمدان : صدري ضايق يا بنتي بطلع بيلس في الحديقة .. 
نورة : وأنا بيلس أترياهم يتصلون .. 
طلعت أم حمدان وردت نورة تفكر وتسبح في خيالها اللي ماله نهاية .. وينهم أكيد بعدهم ما وصلوا .. بس شو سر النغزة اللي في قلبي أنا مب مرتاحة ابد .. يا ربي شو اللي صاير .. 
حمدان صار فيه شيء .. لا لا أعوذ بالله من الشيطان ..
في هذي اللحظة وفي غرفة شهد .. 
شهد كانت ماسكة ورقة حمدان في إيدها ما تبغي تهدها .. تحس الورقة جزء منها .. 
بدت تفكر .. بمصيرها ومصير كل اللي في البيت .. 
لين متى بنتم عايشين .. هذا الجو الكئيب.. لين متى بتم على هذا الكرسي .. شو العلاج .. وياترى هل بلقى علاج حق كل جروحي .. 
رن تلفون شهد وخلاها تطلع من سرحانها شوي .. كانت اسماء متصله .. 
شهد بصوت تعبان : ألو 
أسما : هلا بالغالية هلا بمرت أخوي .. 
شهد : هلا اسماء شخبارج .
أسماء : تمام .. شهود حبيبتي شو فيج صوتج مب عايبني ..
شهد : الله يهديج يا أسماء كل اللي يستوي ..وتبيني أفرح يعني .. 
أسما : كله من ربج يا شهد .. 
شهد : ونعم بالله ..
أسما : على العموم كنت بسألج .. تتذكرين عهدوووو بنت خالتي غنوم
شهد : عهود .. معقوله في حد ينسى هالطيبة .. وإنتي بعدج ما تيوزين مب جنها خالتج تقولين لها غنوم
أسما : ههههههههه 
شهد : انزين شو بلاها ..
أسما : توها يايتني .. وسألت عليج ويوم قلتلها عن كل شيء حبت تكلمج ..
شهد : أصيله والله .. 
أسما : خذي تبغيج .. عهود يودي كلمي شهد .. 
عهود أصغر من شهد وأسماء بسنة ونص .. معاهم في الجامعة بس ما تشوفهم وايد .. كانت بترتبط بس انفصلت .. زيارتها لبيت خالتها معدودة .. في الثلاث شهور مرة .. حبوبة وطيبة مؤدبة وايد .. شخصيتها قريبة من شخصية نورة .. ومتعلقة بأسما شوي .. وبسبب إنطواءها ما تحب تطلع وايد فمتواصلة وياها بالتلفون .. بس بعد موت اقنعتها أسما تزورها .. خاصة إنه مهند مب موجود في البيت لأنه عهود ملتزمة وايد وما تحب تختلط بعيال عمومتها وخالاتها .. غير عن خواتها اللي فري وايد ..
خذت عهود السماعة .. 
عهود : ألو السلام عليكم ..
شهد : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
عهود : أحسن الله عزاج غناتي ..
شهد : الدوام لله يا عهود .. 
عهود : اسمحيلي ما قدرت اوصل لين عندج تعرفيني ..
شهد : مسموحة غناتي .. ما تقصرين 
عهود : وشخبارج بعد يا شهد إن شاء الله تحسنتي 
شهد : الحمدلله بس ريولي لين ألحين مب قادرة أتحكم فيها ..
عهود : الله يكون في عونج وإن شاء الله في أقرب فرصة .. أشوفج 
شهد : إن شاء الله .. 
عهود : بخليج ألحين غناتي .. 
شهد : اوكي مع السلامة 
عهود : مع السلامة .. 
عهود صدت على أسماء تكلمها : والله غامظتني هذي البنية .. 
أسما : هي والله ما لحقت تتهنى بشيء .. 
عهود : ومهند شو رايه .. 
أسما : تصدقين يا عهود ما كنت أتخيل في يوم من الأيام إنه في وحدة بتنسي مهند سلامة .. بس شهد أثبتت لي العكس ..
عهود : والله الكل كان يقول عنه خلاص ما بيعرس ..
أسما : سبحان الله .. الله يوفقه 
عهود : أسما بقولج شيء بس لا تزعلين 
أسما : أفا عليج قولي .. 
عهود : مثلا إذا شهد تمت بهذي الحالة .. بيرضى مهند ياخذها .. 
أسما تضايقت شوي : فال الله ولا فالج يا عهود .. قولي الله يقومها بالسلامة 
عهود استحت وحست سؤالها كان غبي : يارب 
أسما : أنا بقوم أيبلج شيء تشربينه 
عهود : لا تعبين عمرج 
أسما : لا ولا يهمج .. ثواني وأحلى عصير يكون جاهز 
عهود : مشكورة ..
قامت أسما وراحت المطبخ .. ورن التلفون .. وعهود تجاهلته بس سمعت .. أسماء تزقرها من المطبخ لأنه كان قريب .. 
أسما : ردي على التلفون عهود يمكن أمايه .. 
عهود : أوكي 
وتقوم ترد على التلفون .. 
عهود : ألو 
المتصل كان يتكلم بسرعة : ألو هلا حبيبتي أسامي شخبارج عساج طيبة اسمحيلي ما قدرت أسلم عليج .. 
عهود انصعقت منو هذا اللي متصل ويقول عن أسما هذا الكلام معقولة بنت خالتها تكلم واحد 
المتصل : أسما شو فيج ..
عهود : أخوي اسماء مشغولة منو أقولها 
المتصل : منو ياي .. 
عهود : ليش ؟؟؟
المتصل : لو سمحتي ممكن أكلم أسماء .. 
عهود : لا مب ممكن وعن لعب العيال هذا مالك شغل بأسما .. 
المتصل استعجب : منووووووو إنتي .. أنا مهند .. 
عهود اندهشت هذا مهند ولد خالتها .. حمدت ربها من قلبها هي واثقة في أسما .. 
عهود : هلا مهند .. أنا عهود .. 
مهند رغم العجلة اللي كان فيها .. : عهود .. منو عهود .. 
ايتسمت عهود : عهود بنت خالتك غنيمة .. يحق لك إنك ما تذكرني .. لحظة بزقرلك أسماء 
مهند بإستعجاب : هلا عهود السموحة تدرين صوتج غريب علي .. يمكن لو ندى ولا هدى كنت بعرف إنهم بنات خالتي غنيمة بس إنتي تدرين عمري ما شفتج ولا سمعت صوتج
عهود : لا مسموح ياولد خالتي .. إن شاء الله وصلتوا بالسلامة 
مهند : الحمدلله .. أقول أنا ما اقدر أطول أكثر .. سلمي على أسماء وأمايه وطمنيهم إني وصلت .. 
عهود : إن شاء الله مع السلامة 
مهند : مع السلامة .. 
أسماء دخلت .. : أكيد أمايه تبغي الدريول يمر عليها 
عهود : لا هذا مهند 
أسما : مهنـــــد 
عهود : هيه يسلم عليكم ويقول إن وصل بالسلامة 
أسما : وحمدان 
عهود : أسما شو ياج أنا أخوج هذي أول مرة أكلمه وهو لد خالتي تبين أساله عن ربيعه ..
أسما : اووووووووه ليش ما زقرتيني 
عهود : كنت بزقرج بس هو قال مايقدر يطول .. 
أسما : انزين تفضلي اشربي العصير 
عهود : مشكورة .. يا أحلى بنت خاله في الدنيا .. 
مهند طلع من المطار .. وكان ساير المستشفى .. اتصل البيت عشان يطمن أمه اللي وصته قبل ما يروح إنه يتصل .. بغى يتصل حق محمد .. وعقب قال أول بيتطمن على حمدان .. 
بس استغرب من شيء شو هذي الصدف .. من يومين أفكر في عهود وتطلعلي الحين .. سنين وهي بنت خالتي عمري ما سمعت صوتها أو حتى شفتها .. ندى وهدى ممكن لأنهم بعدهم في ثاني إعدادي وشفتهم كذا مرة مع خالتي .. بس عهود لا .. ياترى شو هذي الصدفة الغريبة .. 
معقوله أنا أفكر في هذي الطريقة .. حمدان تعبان وأنا يالس أخربط.. وبعدين وصية حمدان كيف انساها .. آخ شو صابك يا عقلي .. طرد الأفكار الغبية من راسه .. وكمل طريقه للمستشفى وهو يحاول يركز في حمدان وينسى كل شيء .. 
في عالم ثاني كان حمدان .. 
وصل المستشفى وهو مو في وعيه الاطباء كانوا حوليه من كل ناحية 
في غرفة العمليات .. كانوا يحاولون يساعدونه ..
الدكتور الأول : حالته صعبة جدا 
ادكتور الثاني : لقد دخل في غيبوبة لا نستطيع التصرف .. 
الدكتور الاول : مالعمل الآن ..
الدكتور الثاني : لا جدوى .. سنتركه على الجهاز حتى .. يصحو من غيبوبته .. 
الدكتور الأول : نعم لا مجال للخوض في العملية وهو في الغيبوبة 
الدكتور الثاني : طبعا هذا شيء مستحيل ..
الدكتور : المشكلة أن وقت غيبوبته غير محددة 
الدكتور الثاني : هذه مشكلة كبيرة فقد تطول المدة 
الدكتور الأول يكلم الممرضة : انقلوه إلى غرفة الإنعاش الرئيسية 
ولتمكثي معه وفي حاله إفاقته تستدعيننا فورا .. فعندما يصحو سيقل عمل الجهاز بشكل متدني لأن جسمه سيستعيد عمله .. 
الممرضة: حاضر
طلعوا الدكاترة من عند حمدان ونقلوه غرفة الإنعاش في هذي اللحظات وصل مهند المستشفى واتجه لغرفة الدكتور بعد ما سأل الإستقبال .. 
دخل مهند غرفة الدكتور .. 
وطبعا كان يكلم المترجم .. وهو بدوره يقول حق الدكتور .. فمهند اضطر يتكلم بالعربية الفصى لأنه المترجم مو من جنسيته .. 
مهند : طمئني يا دكتور كيف حال حمدان 
المترجم : للاسف هو الآن في غيبوبة .. 
مهند : مالعمل ؟؟؟!
المترجم : لا نستطيع اتخاذ ايه إجراءات .. إلا بعد أن يصحو من الغيبوبة 
مهند : هل هناك أمل .. 
المترجم : 20% فقط .. 
مهند : وما سبب ضعف الجهاز وهو لم يكمل معه سوى شهر واحد ..
المترجم : هذه العملية نادرا ما تجرى لأحد .. وذلك بسبب غلاء تكلفتها وتكلفة الجهاز وهي غير مضمونة فالقلب الجزء الرئيسي في الجسم ..
مهند : وإن أجريت له العملية .. كيف سيصبح حاله ..
المترجم : في حاله نجاح العملية سيستغني عن الجهاز نهائيا .. وفي حاله أنها نجحت جزئيا سيستمر في حمل الجهاز .. وإن لم تنجح فلن نستطيع أن نفعل أي شيء .. 
مهند : وكم تبلغ مدة مكوثه في غيبوبة 
المترجم : للأسف مدة غير معروفه قد تصل إلا ستة أشهر .. 
مهند : وإن طالت المدة 
المترجم : لا أظن .. فجسده لن يستحمل أكثر من ثلاثة شهور أو أقل .. بنيته ضعيفة .. وقلبه ضعيف جدا .. 
مهند : وماذا يعني ذلك .. 
المترجم : في حاله طالت مدة الغيبوبة إلا ثلاثة شهور فلن تجرى له العمليه 
مهند : لماذا ؟؟؟
المترجم : لان جسده لن يكون مناسبا لأن يجرى له عمليه 
مهند : إذا لن يكون هناك أمل .. 
المترجم : للاسف أجل .. ولكن إذا أفاق من غيبوبته في أقل من شهر .. فهذا سيساعد في نجاح العملية اكثر فأكثر .. هذا كل شيء ..
مهند : شكرا يا دكتور .. هل استطيع رؤيته 
المترجم : لا .. لأنه في غرفة الإنعاش ودخولك صعب جدا .. 
مهند : وهل لن أستطيع أن أراه طول مدة الغيبوبة 
المترجم : أظن ذلك إلا من خلف الزجاج .. وربما يسمح لك بالدخول مرة واحد فقط في حاله ساءة حالته وأنت تعرف السبب جيدا .. 
مهند نزل راسه الأرض .. يدري الدكتور يقصد إذا فقدوا الامل وما في مجال لحياة حمدان بيخلونه يدخل يشوفة .. لا مستحيل إيي مثل هذا اليوم .. مستحـــــيل .. 
المترجم : تستطيع أن تأتي لزيارته من خلف الزجاج كل يوم لا مانع لدينا ولكن مكوثك في المستشفى لن يفيدك شيئا .. أترك لنا رقم هاتفك لنعلمك في حالة إفاقته ولكن عليك أن توقع على إجراءات العملية باكملها .. حيث أنه إذا أفاق وأنت غير موجود لن نستطيع الشروع في أي شيء .. والوقت مهم لدينا .. 
مهند بحزن شديد : إن شاء الله يا دكتور .. 
طلع مهند من غرفة الدكتور ودموعة متجمعه في عيونه .. ليش .. قاعد يفقد كل اللي يحبهم بهذي السرعة .. مشى لين وصل عند غرفة حمدان .. وشافه بنظرة حزن من ورا الحاجر الموجود .. 
أه يا حمدان .. تعال وشوف اللي يحبونك كيف يعانون .. تعال يا حمدان .. جرح أهلك ما برى .. أمك تترياك واختك بتموت وتسمع خبر حلو عنك .. تعال يا حمدان نورة بعدها تحلم تنزف لك .. وعمك يصيحك قبل ما تموت يا حمدان .. 
قوم يا حمدان عشان خاطر محمد اللي يشوف فيك اخوه اللي راح .. لا تخليهم ما يصير إحنا الإثنين نخليهم .. 
وفجأة حس بصوت من بعيد يناديه .. 
((وين وعدك يا مهند))
ارتجف جسم مهند كله .. أنا وعدت .. وعدت بموتي وبهلاكي .. ليش يا حمدان تحملني أمانه ما أقدر عليها .. ليتك تقوم بالسلامة عشان تحررني .. 
حمدان يا أخوي اللي ما يابته أمي .. لا تنسى العشرة اللي بينا .. لا تنسى الأيام الحلوة اللي قضيناها مع بعض .. حمدان حبيتك أكثر من أي إنسان في هذا العالم .. ولو كان عندي أخو ما بيكون أعز منك .. زرعت في داخلي كل الأشياء الطيبة .. بحلمك وعطفك ملكت قلبي يا حمدان .. خذت منك القوة والصبر .. يا ما نصحتني ووقفت معاي وأنا ألحين واقف وأشوفك بهذي الحالة ومب قادر أسوي شيء .. تحاول تساعدني في كل أزماتي وتنجح وأنا ألحين وةاقف وأشوفك بس .. ومالي غير الدعاء .. الدعاء يا حمدان .. 
نزلت من عيونه دمعة .. حارة .. صادرة من قلب مهند الكسير .. لف ومشى عشان يروح يخلص كل الإجراءات .. 
ما طول وخلص كل شيء بسرعة .. طلع من المستشفى .. تنهد بقو .. أول ما طلع من الباب .. وصد على الباب .. وقال .. 
خليت فيج أغلى أخ في الدنيا .. حافظي عليه دخيلج .. 
ومشى ووقف له تكسي عشان يروح الفندق اللي كان حاجز فيه .. 
في غرفة محمد .. فتح عيونه بصعوبة وتحسس شيء بارد على يبهته مد يده .. يبغي يشوف شو هذا .. 
ميرة : مساء الخير .. 
محمد : مساء النور .. شو هذا اللي على راسي .. والساعة كم ألحين 
ميرة : الساعة خمس ونص .. 
محمد : أف الله يهديج يا ميرة ليش ما وعيتيني حق الصلاة 
ميرة : لما كنت بوعيك .. تحسست يبهتك وحسيتها ضو .. فيك حمى يا محمد .. وقلت أحطلك كمادات .. 
محمد قام بسرعة بس حس جسمه متكسر تيدد وطلع وصلى العصر في غرفته .. 
ميرة كانت تشوفه .. 
أخ يا محمد .. عمري ما كنت متوقعة أشوفك شي .. دومك كنت القوي اللي محد يقدر عليك .. ما يهزك أي شيء .. واليوم أشوفك ضعيف .. حتى المرض .. قدر يتمكن من جسمك القوي .. 
لما تتعذب أنا أتعذب ألف مرة يا محمد .. بس لازم في حد منا يضحي وأنا أخترت قبلك إني اضحي .. ولازم أكون قد هذي المسؤليه .. 
بعد ما خلص محمد صلاة .. 
ميرة : تقبل الله .. 
محمد : منا ومنكم .. الغالية أنا بنزل تحت أشوف أبوي 
ميرة : لا .. 
محمد : شو اللي لا .. 
ميرة : ما تنزل .. 
محمد : ليش ؟؟
ميرة : ما تشوف نفسك كيف غادي نار .. تبغي تنزل وتعادي اللي تحت دخيلك محمد تعال طيح هنيه خلني أسويلك الكمادات .. 
ايتسم محم وقام وسوى كل اللي طلبته ميرة .. 
ما يدري ليش .. بس مجرد إنه يحس بالراحة رغم إنه اللي يسويه غصبن عنه .. بس المهم يرضيها .. 
محمد : يعني متأكدة حرارتي مرتفعه .. 
ميرة : هيه قستها وإنته راقد .. 
محمد : ما حسيت 
ميرة : هههههه رقادك ثجيل .. من زمان 
محمد : بدينا في المعاير 
ميرة : لا خلاص .. خذ هذي الحبه واسرطها .. وأنا بقوم أسويلك قلاص عصير .. وبعد ساعة إن ما خفت الحمى بتقوم وبتسير المستشفى .. 
محمد اعتفس ويهه .. المستشفى .. ما يحبها يكرهها .. سبب كل المصايب .. وألحين يا دوري أكون المريض لا أنا أقواهم أنا اللي لازم اساعدهم أنا ..

----------


## أسرار الليل

الجزء الثاني والعشرون ..
أم حمدان : نورة بنيتي قربي يمي .. قوليلي شو فيج .. 
نورة : ما أدري يا عمتي فجأة حسيت قلبي يعورني .. 
ويرن التلفون .. 
أم حمدان : ردي يا نورة هذا اكيد حمدان 
تركض نورة وتشل السماعة بسرعة وتقول بلهفه .. 
نورة : ألووووووووووو مهند بشر شو أخباركم .. 
المتصل : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
نورة انتبهت : وعليكم السلام آسفه أخوي ما كنت أقصد 
المتصل : لا عادي .. 
نورة : آمر منو بغيت .. 
المتصل : الأخ محمد موجود .. 
نورة : والله محمد راقد .. إذا تبغيه ضروري اتصل فيه على الموبايل .. 
المتصل : والله ما أعرف رقمه ..
نورة : خذ الرقم .. *******
المتصل : مشكورة .. يزاج الله خير أختي ..
نورة : العفو ما سويت شيء .. ما تباني اقوله منو متصل ..؟؟
المتصل : لا خلاص مع السلامة .. 
نورة : مع السلامة .. 
نورة استغربت .. محد يتصل في محمد على رقم الصالة .. أكيد حد من الشركة .. تنهدت .. 
أم حمدان : مب هم صح .؟؟
نورة : لا عمتي هذا ربيع محمد .. 
أم حمدان قامت وقفت ..
نورة : وين بتسيرين عموه .. 
أم حمدان : صدري ضايق يا بنتي بطلع بيلس في الحديقة .. 
نورة : وأنا بيلس أترياهم يتصلون .. 
طلعت أم حمدان وردت نورة تفكر وتسبح في خيالها اللي ماله نهاية .. وينهم أكيد بعدهم ما وصلوا .. بس شو سر النغزة اللي في قلبي أنا مب مرتاحة ابد .. يا ربي شو اللي صاير .. 
حمدان صار فيه شيء .. لا لا أعوذ بالله من الشيطان ..
في هذي اللحظة وفي غرفة شهد .. 
شهد كانت ماسكة ورقة حمدان في إيدها ما تبغي تهدها .. تحس الورقة جزء منها .. 
بدت تفكر .. بمصيرها ومصير كل اللي في البيت .. 
لين متى بنتم عايشين .. هذا الجو الكئيب.. لين متى بتم على هذا الكرسي .. شو العلاج .. وياترى هل بلقى علاج حق كل جروحي .. 
رن تلفون شهد وخلاها تطلع من سرحانها شوي .. كانت اسماء متصله .. 
شهد بصوت تعبان : ألو 
أسما : هلا بالغالية هلا بمرت أخوي .. 
شهد : هلا اسماء شخبارج .
أسماء : تمام .. شهود حبيبتي شو فيج صوتج مب عايبني ..
شهد : الله يهديج يا أسماء كل اللي يستوي ..وتبيني أفرح يعني .. 
أسما : كله من ربج يا شهد .. 
شهد : ونعم بالله ..
أسما : على العموم كنت بسألج .. تتذكرين عهدوووو بنت خالتي غنوم
شهد : عهود .. معقوله في حد ينسى هالطيبة .. وإنتي بعدج ما تيوزين مب جنها خالتج تقولين لها غنوم
أسما : ههههههههه 
شهد : انزين شو بلاها ..
أسما : توها يايتني .. وسألت عليج ويوم قلتلها عن كل شيء حبت تكلمج ..
شهد : أصيله والله .. 
أسما : خذي تبغيج .. عهود يودي كلمي شهد .. 
عهود أصغر من شهد وأسماء بسنة ونص .. معاهم في الجامعة بس ما تشوفهم وايد .. كانت بترتبط بس انفصلت .. زيارتها لبيت خالتها معدودة .. في الثلاث شهور مرة .. حبوبة وطيبة مؤدبة وايد .. شخصيتها قريبة من شخصية نورة .. ومتعلقة بأسما شوي .. وبسبب إنطواءها ما تحب تطلع وايد فمتواصلة وياها بالتلفون .. بس بعد موت اقنعتها أسما تزورها .. خاصة إنه مهند مب موجود في البيت لأنه عهود ملتزمة وايد وما تحب تختلط بعيال عمومتها وخالاتها .. غير عن خواتها اللي فري وايد ..
خذت عهود السماعة .. 
عهود : ألو السلام عليكم ..
شهد : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
عهود : أحسن الله عزاج غناتي ..
شهد : الدوام لله يا عهود .. 
عهود : اسمحيلي ما قدرت اوصل لين عندج تعرفيني ..
شهد : مسموحة غناتي .. ما تقصرين 
عهود : وشخبارج بعد يا شهد إن شاء الله تحسنتي 
شهد : الحمدلله بس ريولي لين ألحين مب قادرة أتحكم فيها ..
عهود : الله يكون في عونج وإن شاء الله في أقرب فرصة .. أشوفج 
شهد : إن شاء الله .. 
عهود : بخليج ألحين غناتي .. 
شهد : اوكي مع السلامة 
عهود : مع السلامة .. 
عهود صدت على أسماء تكلمها : والله غامظتني هذي البنية .. 
أسما : هي والله ما لحقت تتهنى بشيء .. 
عهود : ومهند شو رايه .. 
أسما : تصدقين يا عهود ما كنت أتخيل في يوم من الأيام إنه في وحدة بتنسي مهند سلامة .. بس شهد أثبتت لي العكس ..
عهود : والله الكل كان يقول عنه خلاص ما بيعرس ..
أسما : سبحان الله .. الله يوفقه 
عهود : أسما بقولج شيء بس لا تزعلين 
أسما : أفا عليج قولي .. 
عهود : مثلا إذا شهد تمت بهذي الحالة .. بيرضى مهند ياخذها .. 
أسما تضايقت شوي : فال الله ولا فالج يا عهود .. قولي الله يقومها بالسلامة 
عهود استحت وحست سؤالها كان غبي : يارب 
أسما : أنا بقوم أيبلج شيء تشربينه 
عهود : لا تعبين عمرج 
أسما : لا ولا يهمج .. ثواني وأحلى عصير يكون جاهز 
عهود : مشكورة ..
قامت أسما وراحت المطبخ .. ورن التلفون .. وعهود تجاهلته بس سمعت .. أسماء تزقرها من المطبخ لأنه كان قريب .. 
أسما : ردي على التلفون عهود يمكن أمايه .. 
عهود : أوكي 
وتقوم ترد على التلفون .. 
عهود : ألو 
المتصل كان يتكلم بسرعة : ألو هلا حبيبتي أسامي شخبارج عساج طيبة اسمحيلي ما قدرت أسلم عليج .. 
عهود انصعقت منو هذا اللي متصل ويقول عن أسما هذا الكلام معقولة بنت خالتها تكلم واحد 
المتصل : أسما شو فيج ..
عهود : أخوي اسماء مشغولة منو أقولها 
المتصل : منو ياي .. 
عهود : ليش ؟؟؟
المتصل : لو سمحتي ممكن أكلم أسماء .. 
عهود : لا مب ممكن وعن لعب العيال هذا مالك شغل بأسما .. 
المتصل استعجب : منووووووو إنتي .. أنا مهند .. 
عهود اندهشت هذا مهند ولد خالتها .. حمدت ربها من قلبها هي واثقة في أسما .. 
عهود : هلا مهند .. أنا عهود .. 
مهند رغم العجلة اللي كان فيها .. : عهود .. منو عهود .. 
ايتسمت عهود : عهود بنت خالتك غنيمة .. يحق لك إنك ما تذكرني .. لحظة بزقرلك أسماء 
مهند بإستعجاب : هلا عهود السموحة تدرين صوتج غريب علي .. يمكن لو ندى ولا هدى كنت بعرف إنهم بنات خالتي غنيمة بس إنتي تدرين عمري ما شفتج ولا سمعت صوتج
عهود : لا مسموح ياولد خالتي .. إن شاء الله وصلتوا بالسلامة 
مهند : الحمدلله .. أقول أنا ما اقدر أطول أكثر .. سلمي على أسماء وأمايه وطمنيهم إني وصلت .. 
عهود : إن شاء الله مع السلامة 
مهند : مع السلامة .. 
أسماء دخلت .. : أكيد أمايه تبغي الدريول يمر عليها 
عهود : لا هذا مهند 
أسما : مهنـــــد 
عهود : هيه يسلم عليكم ويقول إن وصل بالسلامة 
أسما : وحمدان 
عهود : أسما شو ياج أنا أخوج هذي أول مرة أكلمه وهو لد خالتي تبين أساله عن ربيعه ..
أسما : اووووووووه ليش ما زقرتيني 
عهود : كنت بزقرج بس هو قال مايقدر يطول .. 
أسما : انزين تفضلي اشربي العصير 
عهود : مشكورة .. يا أحلى بنت خاله في الدنيا .. 
مهند طلع من المطار .. وكان ساير المستشفى .. اتصل البيت عشان يطمن أمه اللي وصته قبل ما يروح إنه يتصل .. بغى يتصل حق محمد .. وعقب قال أول بيتطمن على حمدان .. 
بس استغرب من شيء شو هذي الصدف .. من يومين أفكر في عهود وتطلعلي الحين .. سنين وهي بنت خالتي عمري ما سمعت صوتها أو حتى شفتها .. ندى وهدى ممكن لأنهم بعدهم في ثاني إعدادي وشفتهم كذا مرة مع خالتي .. بس عهود لا .. ياترى شو هذي الصدفة الغريبة .. 
معقوله أنا أفكر في هذي الطريقة .. حمدان تعبان وأنا يالس أخربط.. وبعدين وصية حمدان كيف انساها .. آخ شو صابك يا عقلي .. طرد الأفكار الغبية من راسه .. وكمل طريقه للمستشفى وهو يحاول يركز في حمدان وينسى كل شيء .. 
في عالم ثاني كان حمدان .. 
وصل المستشفى وهو مو في وعيه الاطباء كانوا حوليه من كل ناحية 
في غرفة العمليات .. كانوا يحاولون يساعدونه ..
الدكتور الأول : حالته صعبة جدا 
ادكتور الثاني : لقد دخل في غيبوبة لا نستطيع التصرف .. 
الدكتور الاول : مالعمل الآن ..
الدكتور الثاني : لا جدوى .. سنتركه على الجهاز حتى .. يصحو من غيبوبته .. 
الدكتور الأول : نعم لا مجال للخوض في العملية وهو في الغيبوبة 
الدكتور الثاني : طبعا هذا شيء مستحيل ..
الدكتور : المشكلة أن وقت غيبوبته غير محددة 
الدكتور الثاني : هذه مشكلة كبيرة فقد تطول المدة 
الدكتور الأول يكلم الممرضة : انقلوه إلى غرفة الإنعاش الرئيسية 
ولتمكثي معه وفي حاله إفاقته تستدعيننا فورا .. فعندما يصحو سيقل عمل الجهاز بشكل متدني لأن جسمه سيستعيد عمله .. 
الممرضة: حاضر
طلعوا الدكاترة من عند حمدان ونقلوه غرفة الإنعاش في هذي اللحظات وصل مهند المستشفى واتجه لغرفة الدكتور بعد ما سأل الإستقبال .. 
دخل مهند غرفة الدكتور .. 
وطبعا كان يكلم المترجم .. وهو بدوره يقول حق الدكتور .. فمهند اضطر يتكلم بالعربية الفصى لأنه المترجم مو من جنسيته .. 
مهند : طمئني يا دكتور كيف حال حمدان 
المترجم : للاسف هو الآن في غيبوبة .. 
مهند : مالعمل ؟؟؟!
المترجم : لا نستطيع اتخاذ ايه إجراءات .. إلا بعد أن يصحو من الغيبوبة 
مهند : هل هناك أمل .. 
المترجم : 20% فقط .. 
مهند : وما سبب ضعف الجهاز وهو لم يكمل معه سوى شهر واحد ..
المترجم : هذه العملية نادرا ما تجرى لأحد .. وذلك بسبب غلاء تكلفتها وتكلفة الجهاز وهي غير مضمونة فالقلب الجزء الرئيسي في الجسم ..
مهند : وإن أجريت له العملية .. كيف سيصبح حاله ..
المترجم : في حاله نجاح العملية سيستغني عن الجهاز نهائيا .. وفي حاله أنها نجحت جزئيا سيستمر في حمل الجهاز .. وإن لم تنجح فلن نستطيع أن نفعل أي شيء .. 
مهند : وكم تبلغ مدة مكوثه في غيبوبة 
المترجم : للأسف مدة غير معروفه قد تصل إلا ستة أشهر .. 
مهند : وإن طالت المدة 
المترجم : لا أظن .. فجسده لن يستحمل أكثر من ثلاثة شهور أو أقل .. بنيته ضعيفة .. وقلبه ضعيف جدا .. 
مهند : وماذا يعني ذلك .. 
المترجم : في حاله طالت مدة الغيبوبة إلا ثلاثة شهور فلن تجرى له العمليه 
مهند : لماذا ؟؟؟
المترجم : لان جسده لن يكون مناسبا لأن يجرى له عمليه 
مهند : إذا لن يكون هناك أمل .. 
المترجم : للاسف أجل .. ولكن إذا أفاق من غيبوبته في أقل من شهر .. فهذا سيساعد في نجاح العملية اكثر فأكثر .. هذا كل شيء ..
مهند : شكرا يا دكتور .. هل استطيع رؤيته 
المترجم : لا .. لأنه في غرفة الإنعاش ودخولك صعب جدا .. 
مهند : وهل لن أستطيع أن أراه طول مدة الغيبوبة 
المترجم : أظن ذلك إلا من خلف الزجاج .. وربما يسمح لك بالدخول مرة واحد فقط في حاله ساءة حالته وأنت تعرف السبب جيدا .. 
مهند نزل راسه الأرض .. يدري الدكتور يقصد إذا فقدوا الامل وما في مجال لحياة حمدان بيخلونه يدخل يشوفة .. لا مستحيل إيي مثل هذا اليوم .. مستحـــــيل .. 
المترجم : تستطيع أن تأتي لزيارته من خلف الزجاج كل يوم لا مانع لدينا ولكن مكوثك في المستشفى لن يفيدك شيئا .. أترك لنا رقم هاتفك لنعلمك في حالة إفاقته ولكن عليك أن توقع على إجراءات العملية باكملها .. حيث أنه إذا أفاق وأنت غير موجود لن نستطيع الشروع في أي شيء .. والوقت مهم لدينا .. 
مهند بحزن شديد : إن شاء الله يا دكتور .. 
طلع مهند من غرفة الدكتور ودموعة متجمعه في عيونه .. ليش .. قاعد يفقد كل اللي يحبهم بهذي السرعة .. مشى لين وصل عند غرفة حمدان .. وشافه بنظرة حزن من ورا الحاجر الموجود .. 
أه يا حمدان .. تعال وشوف اللي يحبونك كيف يعانون .. تعال يا حمدان .. جرح أهلك ما برى .. أمك تترياك واختك بتموت وتسمع خبر حلو عنك .. تعال يا حمدان نورة بعدها تحلم تنزف لك .. وعمك يصيحك قبل ما تموت يا حمدان .. 
قوم يا حمدان عشان خاطر محمد اللي يشوف فيك اخوه اللي راح .. لا تخليهم ما يصير إحنا الإثنين نخليهم .. 
وفجأة حس بصوت من بعيد يناديه .. 
((وين وعدك يا مهند))
ارتجف جسم مهند كله .. أنا وعدت .. وعدت بموتي وبهلاكي .. ليش يا حمدان تحملني أمانه ما أقدر عليها .. ليتك تقوم بالسلامة عشان تحررني .. 
حمدان يا أخوي اللي ما يابته أمي .. لا تنسى العشرة اللي بينا .. لا تنسى الأيام الحلوة اللي قضيناها مع بعض .. حمدان حبيتك أكثر من أي إنسان في هذا العالم .. ولو كان عندي أخو ما بيكون أعز منك .. زرعت في داخلي كل الأشياء الطيبة .. بحلمك وعطفك ملكت قلبي يا حمدان .. خذت منك القوة والصبر .. يا ما نصحتني ووقفت معاي وأنا ألحين واقف وأشوفك بهذي الحالة ومب قادر أسوي شيء .. تحاول تساعدني في كل أزماتي وتنجح وأنا ألحين وةاقف وأشوفك بس .. ومالي غير الدعاء .. الدعاء يا حمدان .. 
نزلت من عيونه دمعة .. حارة .. صادرة من قلب مهند الكسير .. لف ومشى عشان يروح يخلص كل الإجراءات .. 
ما طول وخلص كل شيء بسرعة .. طلع من المستشفى .. تنهد بقو .. أول ما طلع من الباب .. وصد على الباب .. وقال .. 
خليت فيج أغلى أخ في الدنيا .. حافظي عليه دخيلج .. 
ومشى ووقف له تكسي عشان يروح الفندق اللي كان حاجز فيه .. 
في غرفة محمد .. فتح عيونه بصعوبة وتحسس شيء بارد على يبهته مد يده .. يبغي يشوف شو هذا .. 
ميرة : مساء الخير .. 
محمد : مساء النور .. شو هذا اللي على راسي .. والساعة كم ألحين 
ميرة : الساعة خمس ونص .. 
محمد : أف الله يهديج يا ميرة ليش ما وعيتيني حق الصلاة 
ميرة : لما كنت بوعيك .. تحسست يبهتك وحسيتها ضو .. فيك حمى يا محمد .. وقلت أحطلك كمادات .. 
محمد قام بسرعة بس حس جسمه متكسر تيدد وطلع وصلى العصر في غرفته .. 
ميرة كانت تشوفه .. 
أخ يا محمد .. عمري ما كنت متوقعة أشوفك شي .. دومك كنت القوي اللي محد يقدر عليك .. ما يهزك أي شيء .. واليوم أشوفك ضعيف .. حتى المرض .. قدر يتمكن من جسمك القوي .. 
لما تتعذب أنا أتعذب ألف مرة يا محمد .. بس لازم في حد منا يضحي وأنا أخترت قبلك إني اضحي .. ولازم أكون قد هذي المسؤليه .. 
بعد ما خلص محمد صلاة .. 
ميرة : تقبل الله .. 
محمد : منا ومنكم .. الغالية أنا بنزل تحت أشوف أبوي 
ميرة : لا .. 
محمد : شو اللي لا .. 
ميرة : ما تنزل .. 
محمد : ليش ؟؟
ميرة : ما تشوف نفسك كيف غادي نار .. تبغي تنزل وتعادي اللي تحت دخيلك محمد تعال طيح هنيه خلني أسويلك الكمادات .. 
ايتسم محم وقام وسوى كل اللي طلبته ميرة .. 
ما يدري ليش .. بس مجرد إنه يحس بالراحة رغم إنه اللي يسويه غصبن عنه .. بس المهم يرضيها .. 
محمد : يعني متأكدة حرارتي مرتفعه .. 
ميرة : هيه قستها وإنته راقد .. 
محمد : ما حسيت 
ميرة : هههههه رقادك ثجيل .. من زمان 
محمد : بدينا في المعاير 
ميرة : لا خلاص .. خذ هذي الحبه واسرطها .. وأنا بقوم أسويلك قلاص عصير .. وبعد ساعة إن ما خفت الحمى بتقوم وبتسير المستشفى .. 
محمد اعتفس ويهه .. المستشفى .. ما يحبها يكرهها .. سبب كل المصايب .. وألحين يا دوري أكون المريض لا أنا أقواهم أنا اللي لازم اساعدهم أنا .. 
محمد : لا مستشفى ماله داعي 
ميرة : ليش إن شاء الله هو بكيفك ولا بكيفك 
محمد : عيل بكيف منوه ..
ميرة : بكيفي .. 
ابتسم محمد وقامت ميرة وقبل ما تطلع من الباب ..
محمد : غناتي 
ميرة : لبيه 
محمد : مهند ما اتصل .. 
ميرة ما قدرت تخفي الحزن اللي مالي قلبها عيونها نزلت دمعه : لا يا محمد ما اتصل ..
محمد : ما عليهم شر إن شاء الله بيتصلون ..لا تزعلين عمرج .. 
ميرة : إن شاء الله .. 
محمد : يا ريت تمرين على شهد تشوفينها من الصبح في حجرتها وأمج ونورة وامايه مب قادر أقوم 
ميرة : إن شاء الله أنا توني كنت عند أمايه كانت يالسة في الحديقة وأقنتها تدخل ترتاح شويه وبعد موت وافقت .. ونورة واعلي عنها .. متقطع قلبها على الآخر .. 
وعمي طلع وقت الصلاة يصلي ولين ألحين ما رجع .. وعمتي يالسه في الصلاة .. شهد كانت راقدة عشان شي ما دخلت لها .. 
محمد : خلاص مري عليها وشوفي أبوي رجع ولا بعده .. بس تعالي مبارك وحصة وين ؟؟
ميرة : مبارك مرت سميرة وخذته .. يلعب ويا عيالها وفالليل بتيبه وحصة راقدة في حجرة عمتها .. 
محمد : يعني طلعتي وأنا راقد .. 
ميرة : هههههههه لا والله بسي نزلت مبارك حق سميرة ووديت حصة حجرة عمتها ويبت لك الكمادات .. ورجعت على طول .. تراني ما اقدر على أوامر السلطات العليا .. 
محمد : زين بعد في منج أمل .. 
ميرة : غصبن عنك .. 
طلعت من الحجرة خذت نفس عميــــــق .. بكل قوتها تحاول ترسم البسمة .. عمرها ما تخيلت إنه مجرد ابتسامة تعبها هالكثر .. تبتسم بصعوبة .. بس عشان تسعد ولو إنسان واحد في هذا البيت .. لأانه هذا البيت هو حياتها كلها .. وما تقدر تشوفه ينها وتسكت ..
في هذي اللحظة .. رن تلفون محمد .. 
محمد شاف رقم غريب وطنشه .. كان تعبان ومب قادر بس التلفون رن مرة ثانية .. وخاف يكون حد من الشركة يكدر مزاجه اكثر ما هو متكدر .. من زمان ما راح الشركة وأكيد كل شيء متلخبط ألحين .. 
وللمرة الثالثة رن التلفون .. فقرر يرد .. 
محمد : ألو السلام عليكم 
المتصل : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
محمد : هلا اخوي 
المتصل : هلا بك يا محمد .. شو اخبارك 
محمد : طيب الحمدلله .. 
المتصل : وشو اخبار مهند وحمدان والوالد .. 
محمد : منو الاخو عفوا .. 
المتصل : أفا يا محمد ما عرفتني .. بس ما تنلام .. على العموم أنا كنت أبغي أتطمن عليكم 
محمد : الله يسلمك .. والله الوالد بخير وحمدان ومهند مسافرين .. 
المتصل : عسى ما شر .. 
محمد : الشر ما ييك .. بس حمدان تعب مرة ثانية وسافر 
المتصل بان على صوته الزعل والضيق : أفا .. ما تشوفون شر الله يرده بالسلامة .. 
محمد : بس ما قلتلي أخوي .. منو إنته ومن وين عرفت رقمي .. 
المتصل : أنا واحد من ربع حمدان وكنت أبغي أسال عنه وعن مهند لأني ما عندي أرقامهم اليديدة .. واتصلت البيت وخذت رقمك .. 
محمد : يزاك الله خير .. أصيل ..بس ..
المتصل : لا تخاف يا محمد أدري تبغي تعرف منو أنا .. بس لازم بتعرف .. اصبر شوي ..
محمد : على راحتك 
المتصل : تآمر على شيء .. 
محمد : سلامتك .. 
المتصل : الله يسلمك ويسلم غاليك .. مع السلامة 
محمد : مع السلامة .. 
محمد استغرب من هذا الإتصال .. هذا الصوت أول مرة يسمعه .. بس المتصل يعرفه .. اكيد واحد موجود في الشركة بس ليش ما يقول منو هو .. ولا اكيد واحد من ربع حمدان ومهند خذ تلفون البيت من الشركة .. يا ترى ليش ما يقول اسمه .. وبعدين أنا ما أعرفه حتى لو قال اسمه .. 
مهند وصل الفندق ودخل الغرفة .. وعلى طول قبل ما يسوي أي شيء طاح على الشبريه صدق تعبان وايد .. الرحلة كانت تعب عليه .. كل جزء فيه كان يفكر .. وما يدري ليش جمله حمدان اللي قالها في الطيارة مب راضية تروح عن باله .. شو يقصد حمدان ببراءة شهد .. أصلا هي مب مجرمة .. بس أنا محتاج دليل 
مهند حس عمره متناقض ومب عارف شو يسوي .. خذ نفس عميق .. طلع الصورة من البوك .. وتم يشوفها بكل حنان ولطف .. 
مسك تلفونه .. وطرش مسج .. 
شهد فتحت عيونها على رنة المسج .. وهي ما كانت راقدة اصلا .. كانت تتريا أي حد يدخل عليها .. يساعدها عشان تروح مكانها المفضل .. المكان الل تولهت عليه وايد .غرفة سلطان ..
رفعت التلفون وفتحت المسج ..
((ما أدري ليش .. بس حبيت تكونين أول وحدة أقولها .. وصلنا بالسلامة ..))
ابتسمت شهد ابتسامه .. بس للاسف ما كانت نابعة من قلبها..لازم تنساه رغم كل المشاعر المدفونة في قلبها .. 
كتبت مسج .. 
((فيك الخير .. الحمدلله على السلامة))
مهند استعجب من المسج .. وفجأة تذكر شيء .. عهود هي أول وحدة عرفت بوصوله .. 
أف كيف نسيت .. ألحين لو قالت لها أسماء إني اتصلت .. 
ياربي شو سالفتي .. وقت أكون خلاص ما أبغيها .. وفجأة ينجلب كل شيء .. 
شو صابني ياربي .. ووصية حمدان .. كيف يعني .. كيف أنساها ..

----------


## أسرار الليل

الجزء الثاني والعشرون ..
أم حمدان : نورة بنيتي قربي يمي .. قوليلي شو فيج .. 
نورة : ما أدري يا عمتي فجأة حسيت قلبي يعورني .. 
ويرن التلفون .. 
أم حمدان : ردي يا نورة هذا اكيد حمدان 
تركض نورة وتشل السماعة بسرعة وتقول بلهفه .. 
نورة : ألووووووووووو مهند بشر شو أخباركم .. 
المتصل : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
نورة انتبهت : وعليكم السلام آسفه أخوي ما كنت أقصد 
المتصل : لا عادي .. 
نورة : آمر منو بغيت .. 
المتصل : الأخ محمد موجود .. 
نورة : والله محمد راقد .. إذا تبغيه ضروري اتصل فيه على الموبايل .. 
المتصل : والله ما أعرف رقمه ..
نورة : خذ الرقم .. *******
المتصل : مشكورة .. يزاج الله خير أختي ..
نورة : العفو ما سويت شيء .. ما تباني اقوله منو متصل ..؟؟
المتصل : لا خلاص مع السلامة .. 
نورة : مع السلامة .. 
نورة استغربت .. محد يتصل في محمد على رقم الصالة .. أكيد حد من الشركة .. تنهدت .. 
أم حمدان : مب هم صح .؟؟
نورة : لا عمتي هذا ربيع محمد .. 
أم حمدان قامت وقفت ..
نورة : وين بتسيرين عموه .. 
أم حمدان : صدري ضايق يا بنتي بطلع بيلس في الحديقة .. 
نورة : وأنا بيلس أترياهم يتصلون .. 
طلعت أم حمدان وردت نورة تفكر وتسبح في خيالها اللي ماله نهاية .. وينهم أكيد بعدهم ما وصلوا .. بس شو سر النغزة اللي في قلبي أنا مب مرتاحة ابد .. يا ربي شو اللي صاير .. 
حمدان صار فيه شيء .. لا لا أعوذ بالله من الشيطان ..
في هذي اللحظة وفي غرفة شهد .. 
شهد كانت ماسكة ورقة حمدان في إيدها ما تبغي تهدها .. تحس الورقة جزء منها .. 
بدت تفكر .. بمصيرها ومصير كل اللي في البيت .. 
لين متى بنتم عايشين .. هذا الجو الكئيب.. لين متى بتم على هذا الكرسي .. شو العلاج .. وياترى هل بلقى علاج حق كل جروحي .. 
رن تلفون شهد وخلاها تطلع من سرحانها شوي .. كانت اسماء متصله .. 
شهد بصوت تعبان : ألو 
أسما : هلا بالغالية هلا بمرت أخوي .. 
شهد : هلا اسماء شخبارج .
أسماء : تمام .. شهود حبيبتي شو فيج صوتج مب عايبني ..
شهد : الله يهديج يا أسماء كل اللي يستوي ..وتبيني أفرح يعني .. 
أسما : كله من ربج يا شهد .. 
شهد : ونعم بالله ..
أسما : على العموم كنت بسألج .. تتذكرين عهدوووو بنت خالتي غنوم
شهد : عهود .. معقوله في حد ينسى هالطيبة .. وإنتي بعدج ما تيوزين مب جنها خالتج تقولين لها غنوم
أسما : ههههههههه 
شهد : انزين شو بلاها ..
أسما : توها يايتني .. وسألت عليج ويوم قلتلها عن كل شيء حبت تكلمج ..
شهد : أصيله والله .. 
أسما : خذي تبغيج .. عهود يودي كلمي شهد .. 
عهود أصغر من شهد وأسماء بسنة ونص .. معاهم في الجامعة بس ما تشوفهم وايد .. كانت بترتبط بس انفصلت .. زيارتها لبيت خالتها معدودة .. في الثلاث شهور مرة .. حبوبة وطيبة مؤدبة وايد .. شخصيتها قريبة من شخصية نورة .. ومتعلقة بأسما شوي .. وبسبب إنطواءها ما تحب تطلع وايد فمتواصلة وياها بالتلفون .. بس بعد موت اقنعتها أسما تزورها .. خاصة إنه مهند مب موجود في البيت لأنه عهود ملتزمة وايد وما تحب تختلط بعيال عمومتها وخالاتها .. غير عن خواتها اللي فري وايد ..
خذت عهود السماعة .. 
عهود : ألو السلام عليكم ..
شهد : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
عهود : أحسن الله عزاج غناتي ..
شهد : الدوام لله يا عهود .. 
عهود : اسمحيلي ما قدرت اوصل لين عندج تعرفيني ..
شهد : مسموحة غناتي .. ما تقصرين 
عهود : وشخبارج بعد يا شهد إن شاء الله تحسنتي 
شهد : الحمدلله بس ريولي لين ألحين مب قادرة أتحكم فيها ..
عهود : الله يكون في عونج وإن شاء الله في أقرب فرصة .. أشوفج 
شهد : إن شاء الله .. 
عهود : بخليج ألحين غناتي .. 
شهد : اوكي مع السلامة 
عهود : مع السلامة .. 
عهود صدت على أسماء تكلمها : والله غامظتني هذي البنية .. 
أسما : هي والله ما لحقت تتهنى بشيء .. 
عهود : ومهند شو رايه .. 
أسما : تصدقين يا عهود ما كنت أتخيل في يوم من الأيام إنه في وحدة بتنسي مهند سلامة .. بس شهد أثبتت لي العكس ..
عهود : والله الكل كان يقول عنه خلاص ما بيعرس ..
أسما : سبحان الله .. الله يوفقه 
عهود : أسما بقولج شيء بس لا تزعلين 
أسما : أفا عليج قولي .. 
عهود : مثلا إذا شهد تمت بهذي الحالة .. بيرضى مهند ياخذها .. 
أسما تضايقت شوي : فال الله ولا فالج يا عهود .. قولي الله يقومها بالسلامة 
عهود استحت وحست سؤالها كان غبي : يارب 
أسما : أنا بقوم أيبلج شيء تشربينه 
عهود : لا تعبين عمرج 
أسما : لا ولا يهمج .. ثواني وأحلى عصير يكون جاهز 
عهود : مشكورة ..
قامت أسما وراحت المطبخ .. ورن التلفون .. وعهود تجاهلته بس سمعت .. أسماء تزقرها من المطبخ لأنه كان قريب .. 
أسما : ردي على التلفون عهود يمكن أمايه .. 
عهود : أوكي 
وتقوم ترد على التلفون .. 
عهود : ألو 
المتصل كان يتكلم بسرعة : ألو هلا حبيبتي أسامي شخبارج عساج طيبة اسمحيلي ما قدرت أسلم عليج .. 
عهود انصعقت منو هذا اللي متصل ويقول عن أسما هذا الكلام معقولة بنت خالتها تكلم واحد 
المتصل : أسما شو فيج ..
عهود : أخوي اسماء مشغولة منو أقولها 
المتصل : منو ياي .. 
عهود : ليش ؟؟؟
المتصل : لو سمحتي ممكن أكلم أسماء .. 
عهود : لا مب ممكن وعن لعب العيال هذا مالك شغل بأسما .. 
المتصل استعجب : منووووووو إنتي .. أنا مهند .. 
عهود اندهشت هذا مهند ولد خالتها .. حمدت ربها من قلبها هي واثقة في أسما .. 
عهود : هلا مهند .. أنا عهود .. 
مهند رغم العجلة اللي كان فيها .. : عهود .. منو عهود .. 
ايتسمت عهود : عهود بنت خالتك غنيمة .. يحق لك إنك ما تذكرني .. لحظة بزقرلك أسماء 
مهند بإستعجاب : هلا عهود السموحة تدرين صوتج غريب علي .. يمكن لو ندى ولا هدى كنت بعرف إنهم بنات خالتي غنيمة بس إنتي تدرين عمري ما شفتج ولا سمعت صوتج
عهود : لا مسموح ياولد خالتي .. إن شاء الله وصلتوا بالسلامة 
مهند : الحمدلله .. أقول أنا ما اقدر أطول أكثر .. سلمي على أسماء وأمايه وطمنيهم إني وصلت .. 
عهود : إن شاء الله مع السلامة 
مهند : مع السلامة .. 
أسماء دخلت .. : أكيد أمايه تبغي الدريول يمر عليها 
عهود : لا هذا مهند 
أسما : مهنـــــد 
عهود : هيه يسلم عليكم ويقول إن وصل بالسلامة 
أسما : وحمدان 
عهود : أسما شو ياج أنا أخوج هذي أول مرة أكلمه وهو لد خالتي تبين أساله عن ربيعه ..
أسما : اووووووووه ليش ما زقرتيني 
عهود : كنت بزقرج بس هو قال مايقدر يطول .. 
أسما : انزين تفضلي اشربي العصير 
عهود : مشكورة .. يا أحلى بنت خاله في الدنيا .. 
مهند طلع من المطار .. وكان ساير المستشفى .. اتصل البيت عشان يطمن أمه اللي وصته قبل ما يروح إنه يتصل .. بغى يتصل حق محمد .. وعقب قال أول بيتطمن على حمدان .. 
بس استغرب من شيء شو هذي الصدف .. من يومين أفكر في عهود وتطلعلي الحين .. سنين وهي بنت خالتي عمري ما سمعت صوتها أو حتى شفتها .. ندى وهدى ممكن لأنهم بعدهم في ثاني إعدادي وشفتهم كذا مرة مع خالتي .. بس عهود لا .. ياترى شو هذي الصدفة الغريبة .. 
معقوله أنا أفكر في هذي الطريقة .. حمدان تعبان وأنا يالس أخربط.. وبعدين وصية حمدان كيف انساها .. آخ شو صابك يا عقلي .. طرد الأفكار الغبية من راسه .. وكمل طريقه للمستشفى وهو يحاول يركز في حمدان وينسى كل شيء .. 
في عالم ثاني كان حمدان .. 
وصل المستشفى وهو مو في وعيه الاطباء كانوا حوليه من كل ناحية 
في غرفة العمليات .. كانوا يحاولون يساعدونه ..
الدكتور الأول : حالته صعبة جدا 
ادكتور الثاني : لقد دخل في غيبوبة لا نستطيع التصرف .. 
الدكتور الاول : مالعمل الآن ..
الدكتور الثاني : لا جدوى .. سنتركه على الجهاز حتى .. يصحو من غيبوبته .. 
الدكتور الأول : نعم لا مجال للخوض في العملية وهو في الغيبوبة 
الدكتور الثاني : طبعا هذا شيء مستحيل ..
الدكتور : المشكلة أن وقت غيبوبته غير محددة 
الدكتور الثاني : هذه مشكلة كبيرة فقد تطول المدة 
الدكتور الأول يكلم الممرضة : انقلوه إلى غرفة الإنعاش الرئيسية 
ولتمكثي معه وفي حاله إفاقته تستدعيننا فورا .. فعندما يصحو سيقل عمل الجهاز بشكل متدني لأن جسمه سيستعيد عمله .. 
الممرضة: حاضر
طلعوا الدكاترة من عند حمدان ونقلوه غرفة الإنعاش في هذي اللحظات وصل مهند المستشفى واتجه لغرفة الدكتور بعد ما سأل الإستقبال .. 
دخل مهند غرفة الدكتور .. 
وطبعا كان يكلم المترجم .. وهو بدوره يقول حق الدكتور .. فمهند اضطر يتكلم بالعربية الفصى لأنه المترجم مو من جنسيته .. 
مهند : طمئني يا دكتور كيف حال حمدان 
المترجم : للاسف هو الآن في غيبوبة .. 
مهند : مالعمل ؟؟؟!
المترجم : لا نستطيع اتخاذ ايه إجراءات .. إلا بعد أن يصحو من الغيبوبة 
مهند : هل هناك أمل .. 
المترجم : 20% فقط .. 
مهند : وما سبب ضعف الجهاز وهو لم يكمل معه سوى شهر واحد ..
المترجم : هذه العملية نادرا ما تجرى لأحد .. وذلك بسبب غلاء تكلفتها وتكلفة الجهاز وهي غير مضمونة فالقلب الجزء الرئيسي في الجسم ..
مهند : وإن أجريت له العملية .. كيف سيصبح حاله ..
المترجم : في حاله نجاح العملية سيستغني عن الجهاز نهائيا .. وفي حاله أنها نجحت جزئيا سيستمر في حمل الجهاز .. وإن لم تنجح فلن نستطيع أن نفعل أي شيء .. 
مهند : وكم تبلغ مدة مكوثه في غيبوبة 
المترجم : للأسف مدة غير معروفه قد تصل إلا ستة أشهر .. 
مهند : وإن طالت المدة 
المترجم : لا أظن .. فجسده لن يستحمل أكثر من ثلاثة شهور أو أقل .. بنيته ضعيفة .. وقلبه ضعيف جدا .. 
مهند : وماذا يعني ذلك .. 
المترجم : في حاله طالت مدة الغيبوبة إلا ثلاثة شهور فلن تجرى له العمليه 
مهند : لماذا ؟؟؟
المترجم : لان جسده لن يكون مناسبا لأن يجرى له عمليه 
مهند : إذا لن يكون هناك أمل .. 
المترجم : للاسف أجل .. ولكن إذا أفاق من غيبوبته في أقل من شهر .. فهذا سيساعد في نجاح العملية اكثر فأكثر .. هذا كل شيء ..
مهند : شكرا يا دكتور .. هل استطيع رؤيته 
المترجم : لا .. لأنه في غرفة الإنعاش ودخولك صعب جدا .. 
مهند : وهل لن أستطيع أن أراه طول مدة الغيبوبة 
المترجم : أظن ذلك إلا من خلف الزجاج .. وربما يسمح لك بالدخول مرة واحد فقط في حاله ساءة حالته وأنت تعرف السبب جيدا .. 
مهند نزل راسه الأرض .. يدري الدكتور يقصد إذا فقدوا الامل وما في مجال لحياة حمدان بيخلونه يدخل يشوفة .. لا مستحيل إيي مثل هذا اليوم .. مستحـــــيل .. 
المترجم : تستطيع أن تأتي لزيارته من خلف الزجاج كل يوم لا مانع لدينا ولكن مكوثك في المستشفى لن يفيدك شيئا .. أترك لنا رقم هاتفك لنعلمك في حالة إفاقته ولكن عليك أن توقع على إجراءات العملية باكملها .. حيث أنه إذا أفاق وأنت غير موجود لن نستطيع الشروع في أي شيء .. والوقت مهم لدينا .. 
مهند بحزن شديد : إن شاء الله يا دكتور .. 
طلع مهند من غرفة الدكتور ودموعة متجمعه في عيونه .. ليش .. قاعد يفقد كل اللي يحبهم بهذي السرعة .. مشى لين وصل عند غرفة حمدان .. وشافه بنظرة حزن من ورا الحاجر الموجود .. 
أه يا حمدان .. تعال وشوف اللي يحبونك كيف يعانون .. تعال يا حمدان .. جرح أهلك ما برى .. أمك تترياك واختك بتموت وتسمع خبر حلو عنك .. تعال يا حمدان نورة بعدها تحلم تنزف لك .. وعمك يصيحك قبل ما تموت يا حمدان .. 
قوم يا حمدان عشان خاطر محمد اللي يشوف فيك اخوه اللي راح .. لا تخليهم ما يصير إحنا الإثنين نخليهم .. 
وفجأة حس بصوت من بعيد يناديه .. 
((وين وعدك يا مهند))
ارتجف جسم مهند كله .. أنا وعدت .. وعدت بموتي وبهلاكي .. ليش يا حمدان تحملني أمانه ما أقدر عليها .. ليتك تقوم بالسلامة عشان تحررني .. 
حمدان يا أخوي اللي ما يابته أمي .. لا تنسى العشرة اللي بينا .. لا تنسى الأيام الحلوة اللي قضيناها مع بعض .. حمدان حبيتك أكثر من أي إنسان في هذا العالم .. ولو كان عندي أخو ما بيكون أعز منك .. زرعت في داخلي كل الأشياء الطيبة .. بحلمك وعطفك ملكت قلبي يا حمدان .. خذت منك القوة والصبر .. يا ما نصحتني ووقفت معاي وأنا ألحين واقف وأشوفك بهذي الحالة ومب قادر أسوي شيء .. تحاول تساعدني في كل أزماتي وتنجح وأنا ألحين وةاقف وأشوفك بس .. ومالي غير الدعاء .. الدعاء يا حمدان .. 
نزلت من عيونه دمعة .. حارة .. صادرة من قلب مهند الكسير .. لف ومشى عشان يروح يخلص كل الإجراءات .. 
ما طول وخلص كل شيء بسرعة .. طلع من المستشفى .. تنهد بقو .. أول ما طلع من الباب .. وصد على الباب .. وقال .. 
خليت فيج أغلى أخ في الدنيا .. حافظي عليه دخيلج .. 
ومشى ووقف له تكسي عشان يروح الفندق اللي كان حاجز فيه .. 
في غرفة محمد .. فتح عيونه بصعوبة وتحسس شيء بارد على يبهته مد يده .. يبغي يشوف شو هذا .. 
ميرة : مساء الخير .. 
محمد : مساء النور .. شو هذا اللي على راسي .. والساعة كم ألحين 
ميرة : الساعة خمس ونص .. 
محمد : أف الله يهديج يا ميرة ليش ما وعيتيني حق الصلاة 
ميرة : لما كنت بوعيك .. تحسست يبهتك وحسيتها ضو .. فيك حمى يا محمد .. وقلت أحطلك كمادات .. 
محمد قام بسرعة بس حس جسمه متكسر تيدد وطلع وصلى العصر في غرفته .. 
ميرة كانت تشوفه .. 
أخ يا محمد .. عمري ما كنت متوقعة أشوفك شي .. دومك كنت القوي اللي محد يقدر عليك .. ما يهزك أي شيء .. واليوم أشوفك ضعيف .. حتى المرض .. قدر يتمكن من جسمك القوي .. 
لما تتعذب أنا أتعذب ألف مرة يا محمد .. بس لازم في حد منا يضحي وأنا أخترت قبلك إني اضحي .. ولازم أكون قد هذي المسؤليه .. 
بعد ما خلص محمد صلاة .. 
ميرة : تقبل الله .. 
محمد : منا ومنكم .. الغالية أنا بنزل تحت أشوف أبوي 
ميرة : لا ..

----------


## أسرار الليل

محمد : شو اللي لا .. 
ميرة : ما تنزل .. 
محمد : ليش ؟؟
ميرة : ما تشوف نفسك كيف غادي نار .. تبغي تنزل وتعادي اللي تحت دخيلك محمد تعال طيح هنيه خلني أسويلك الكمادات .. 
ايتسم محم وقام وسوى كل اللي طلبته ميرة .. 
ما يدري ليش .. بس مجرد إنه يحس بالراحة رغم إنه اللي يسويه غصبن عنه .. بس المهم يرضيها .. 
محمد : يعني متأكدة حرارتي مرتفعه .. 
ميرة : هيه قستها وإنته راقد .. 
محمد : ما حسيت 
ميرة : هههههه رقادك ثجيل .. من زمان 
محمد : بدينا في المعاير 
ميرة : لا خلاص .. خذ هذي الحبه واسرطها .. وأنا بقوم أسويلك قلاص عصير .. وبعد ساعة إن ما خفت الحمى بتقوم وبتسير المستشفى .. 
محمد اعتفس ويهه .. المستشفى .. ما يحبها يكرهها .. سبب كل المصايب .. وألحين يا دوري أكون المريض لا أنا أقواهم أنا اللي لازم اساعدهم أنا .. 
محمد : لا مستشفى ماله داعي 
ميرة : ليش إن شاء الله هو بكيفك ولا بكيفك 
محمد : عيل بكيف منوه ..
ميرة : بكيفي .. 
ابتسم محمد وقامت ميرة وقبل ما تطلع من الباب ..
محمد : غناتي 
ميرة : لبيه 
محمد : مهند ما اتصل .. 
ميرة ما قدرت تخفي الحزن اللي مالي قلبها عيونها نزلت دمعه : لا يا محمد ما اتصل ..
محمد : ما عليهم شر إن شاء الله بيتصلون ..لا تزعلين عمرج .. 
ميرة : إن شاء الله .. 
محمد : يا ريت تمرين على شهد تشوفينها من الصبح في حجرتها وأمج ونورة وامايه مب قادر أقوم 
ميرة : إن شاء الله أنا توني كنت عند أمايه كانت يالسة في الحديقة وأقنتها تدخل ترتاح شويه وبعد موت وافقت .. ونورة واعلي عنها .. متقطع قلبها على الآخر .. 
وعمي طلع وقت الصلاة يصلي ولين ألحين ما رجع .. وعمتي يالسه في الصلاة .. شهد كانت راقدة عشان شي ما دخلت لها .. 
محمد : خلاص مري عليها وشوفي أبوي رجع ولا بعده .. بس تعالي مبارك وحصة وين ؟؟
ميرة : مبارك مرت سميرة وخذته .. يلعب ويا عيالها وفالليل بتيبه وحصة راقدة في حجرة عمتها .. 
محمد : يعني طلعتي وأنا راقد .. 
ميرة : هههههههه لا والله بسي نزلت مبارك حق سميرة ووديت حصة حجرة عمتها ويبت لك الكمادات .. ورجعت على طول .. تراني ما اقدر على أوامر السلطات العليا .. 
محمد : زين بعد في منج أمل .. 
ميرة : غصبن عنك .. 
طلعت من الحجرة خذت نفس عميــــــق .. بكل قوتها تحاول ترسم البسمة .. عمرها ما تخيلت إنه مجرد ابتسامة تعبها هالكثر .. تبتسم بصعوبة .. بس عشان تسعد ولو إنسان واحد في هذا البيت .. لأانه هذا البيت هو حياتها كلها .. وما تقدر تشوفه ينها وتسكت ..
في هذي اللحظة .. رن تلفون محمد .. 
محمد شاف رقم غريب وطنشه .. كان تعبان ومب قادر بس التلفون رن مرة ثانية .. وخاف يكون حد من الشركة يكدر مزاجه اكثر ما هو متكدر .. من زمان ما راح الشركة وأكيد كل شيء متلخبط ألحين .. 
وللمرة الثالثة رن التلفون .. فقرر يرد .. 
محمد : ألو السلام عليكم 
المتصل : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
محمد : هلا اخوي 
المتصل : هلا بك يا محمد .. شو اخبارك 
محمد : طيب الحمدلله .. 
المتصل : وشو اخبار مهند وحمدان والوالد .. 
محمد : منو الاخو عفوا .. 
المتصل : أفا يا محمد ما عرفتني .. بس ما تنلام .. على العموم أنا كنت أبغي أتطمن عليكم 
محمد : الله يسلمك .. والله الوالد بخير وحمدان ومهند مسافرين .. 
المتصل : عسى ما شر .. 
محمد : الشر ما ييك .. بس حمدان تعب مرة ثانية وسافر 
المتصل بان على صوته الزعل والضيق : أفا .. ما تشوفون شر الله يرده بالسلامة .. 
محمد : بس ما قلتلي أخوي .. منو إنته ومن وين عرفت رقمي .. 
المتصل : أنا واحد من ربع حمدان وكنت أبغي أسال عنه وعن مهند لأني ما عندي أرقامهم اليديدة .. واتصلت البيت وخذت رقمك .. 
محمد : يزاك الله خير .. أصيل ..بس ..
المتصل : لا تخاف يا محمد أدري تبغي تعرف منو أنا .. بس لازم بتعرف .. اصبر شوي ..
محمد : على راحتك 
المتصل : تآمر على شيء .. 
محمد : سلامتك .. 
المتصل : الله يسلمك ويسلم غاليك .. مع السلامة 
محمد : مع السلامة .. 
محمد استغرب من هذا الإتصال .. هذا الصوت أول مرة يسمعه .. بس المتصل يعرفه .. اكيد واحد موجود في الشركة بس ليش ما يقول منو هو .. ولا اكيد واحد من ربع حمدان ومهند خذ تلفون البيت من الشركة .. يا ترى ليش ما يقول اسمه .. وبعدين أنا ما أعرفه حتى لو قال اسمه .. 
مهند وصل الفندق ودخل الغرفة .. وعلى طول قبل ما يسوي أي شيء طاح على الشبريه صدق تعبان وايد .. الرحلة كانت تعب عليه .. كل جزء فيه كان يفكر .. وما يدري ليش جمله حمدان اللي قالها في الطيارة مب راضية تروح عن باله .. شو يقصد حمدان ببراءة شهد .. أصلا هي مب مجرمة .. بس أنا محتاج دليل 
مهند حس عمره متناقض ومب عارف شو يسوي .. خذ نفس عميق .. طلع الصورة من البوك .. وتم يشوفها بكل حنان ولطف .. 
مسك تلفونه .. وطرش مسج .. 
شهد فتحت عيونها على رنة المسج .. وهي ما كانت راقدة اصلا .. كانت تتريا أي حد يدخل عليها .. يساعدها عشان تروح مكانها المفضل .. المكان الل تولهت عليه وايد .غرفة سلطان ..
رفعت التلفون وفتحت المسج ..
((ما أدري ليش .. بس حبيت تكونين أول وحدة أقولها .. وصلنا بالسلامة ..))
ابتسمت شهد ابتسامه .. بس للاسف ما كانت نابعة من قلبها..لازم تنساه رغم كل المشاعر المدفونة في قلبها .. 
كتبت مسج .. 
((فيك الخير .. الحمدلله على السلامة))
مهند استعجب من المسج .. وفجأة تذكر شيء .. عهود هي أول وحدة عرفت بوصوله .. 
أف كيف نسيت .. ألحين لو قالت لها أسماء إني اتصلت .. 
ياربي شو سالفتي .. وقت أكون خلاص ما أبغيها .. وفجأة ينجلب كل شيء .. 
شو صابني ياربي .. ووصية حمدان .. كيف يعني .. كيف أنساها .. 

ياترى شو اللي بيصير .. عهود دخلت القصة بكل هدوء يا ترى كيف بتطلع منها .. مثل ما دخلت ولا بالعكس .. ومنو هذا المتصل الغريب .. وشو اللي يدور في بال مهند .. 
ووين مصير حمدان .. 

أظن بنعرف بعض هذي الأشياء في الجزء الياي .. 
واسمحووووووووولي .. 
تحياتي ..


الجزء الثالث والعشرون 
ميرة نزلت الصالة عشان تسوي عصير حق محمد .. ما لقت حد يالس .. استغربت نورة كانت هني .. تجدمت شوي وشافت منظر يقطع القلب .. 
نورة كانت طايحة على القنفة الكبيرة اللي في الصالة وفاتحه شعرها البني .. ومضمضة عيونها والدموع تنزل من أطرافهم .. بكل هدوء وسكينه .. 
نورة ما انتبهت لوجود ميرة .. 
وميرة ارتفع الدم لين ويهها حست بحزن شديد .. يمكن إذا صار في حمدان شيء يرتاح لكن منو في هذا البيت برتاح .. يارب ترده سالم لو مب عشان خاطري .. عشان خاطر هذي المسكينه اللي ما تهنت بأحلى أيام حياتها .. قطع تفكير ميرة كلمات نورة 
نورة كانت مغمضعة عيونها وتتكلم بكل هدوء ونبرة الحزن طاغيه على كلامها : 
وينك ؟؟ ونك يا ولد عمي .. خلاص دخيلك أوعدك ما راح أرتبط فيك بس ارجع .. أنا أصلا ويهي مب خير عليك .. لما كنت بتتزوجني مرضت ولما انفصلت تعافيت شويه وألحين الشيء نفسه نعاد .. وحتى قبل ما نرتبط .. بكرهك يا حمدان ولو إني مستحيل أكرهك .. بذبح كل مشاعري وأحاسيسي بس عشان صحتك .. بجتل كل شعور مكتوب بإسمك في داخلي .. وبقولك بكل ثقة إنته ما تهمني .. إرجع يا حمدان .. إرجع دخيلك .. ارجع .. 
لأني أعزك .. 
ميرة ما قدرت تمسك نفسها .. الدموع تجمعت في عيونها .. تجدمت من نورة وهمست في إذنها .. 
ميرة بهمس : إنتي كل الخير يا نورة .. إنتي هناء حمدان وسعادته .. إنتي الحلم اللي ما راح يضيعه أنا متأكدة .. 
فتحت نورة عينها وصدت على ميرة اللي كانت تطالعها حب وحنان ما ينوصف ونورة اللي كانت تبادلها نظرات التوسل والحيرة والحزن .. 
نورة : لا يا ميرة .. لا تقولين شي .. أنا ما أبغي شيء غير إنه يرد بالسلامة .. 
ميرة : بإذن الواحد الأحد بيرد بالسلامة .. وبنفرح فيه كلنا .. كلنا يا نورة ولا خلاص ما تبين واحد مريض .. 
نورة اعتدلت في يلستها شوي : أحبج .. أحبج يا ميرة .. فديت روحج يالغالية 
وتلوي عليها بكل حنان .. 
في هذي اللحظة دخل بو محمد وشافهم .. ابتسم .. ما يدري بس هالمرة من خاطره .. 
ابتسم لأنه الله رزق ولده ميرة الجوهرة اللي ما في مثلها .. بنت أخوه الغالي .. عوره قلبه على بنته اللي كانت تحاتي ولد عمها .. لكن المنظر اللي شافه خلاه يرتاح ولو شوي .. حس بالأمل يسري في عروقة ما يدري ليش مع إنه كل شيء .. غير ...
أبو محمد : السلام عليكم 
ميرة : هلا عمي وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
نورة وهي تمسح دموعها : وعليكم السلام أبويه
أبو محمد : شو الاخبار يا ميرة ما اتصلوا .. 
ميرة : لا والله ما تصلوا بس إن شاء الله يتصلون .. 
أبو محمد : طمنيني أمج شحالها ..
ميرة : الحمدلله على كل حال يا عمي 
أبو محمد : ومحمد وينه .. 
ميرة ما حبت تضايق عمها أكثر : راقد فوق .. 
أبو محمد : الله يعين أنا بدخل حجرتي برتاح شويه 
نورة : أسويلك شاي أبويه 
أبو محمد : هي يا بنتي ترا راسي يعورني .. قومي فديتج 
نورة : إن شاء الله 
ميرة : اصبري بروح وياج بسوي عصير حق محمد 
نورة وهي تلف شعرها المفتوح : يالله 
ميرة رغم كل شيء تحاول تغير : نورة شعرج صار حلو يوم قصيتيه .. وحتى لونه وايد حلو 
نورة بكل حزن : آخر مرة قصيته يوم العرس ولا ماتذكرين 
ميرة تضايقت لأنها ضايقت بنورة : أها لا ما نسيت .. بس هالمرة ما بخليج تقصينه .. 
نورة : إذا كان في مرة 
ميرة بكل ثقة : إن شاء الله بيكون فيه مرة .. 
نورة : ميرة دخيلج لا تتكلمين في هذا الموضوع .. 
ميرة : على راحتج .. 
ميرة سوت العصير حق ريلها وصعدت فوق .. كانت مسوية كاسين .. ولفت عشان تشوف شهد 
ميرة دخلت غرفة شهد .. 
شهد فتحت عيونها .. 
ميرة : هلا وغلا بأحلى أخت ريل في الدنيا 
شهد تبتسم : بخبر نورو عليج 
ميرة : لا نورة .. 
شهد : نورة شو ..؟؟
ميرة بحزن : نورة أحلى وأغلى مرت أخو في الدنيا .. 
شهد نزلت راسها .. 
ميرة : شهودة حبيبتي شو رايج بقلاص عصير من أحلى إيد .. 
شهد : آآآآآآآآه من زمان ما ذقت شيء من إيدج كله حق حمود 
ميرة: يا عيني على حمود أصغر عيالج هو 
شهد : ههههههه الله يقطع بليسج 
ميرة تناولها العصير : بالعافية .. أنا بسير تآمريني على شيء 
شهد : ميرة طلبتج طلبه 
ميرة : وأنا أقول تم ..
شهد : فديت روحج .. بغيت أسير حجرة سلطان .. 
ميرة بدون تفكير : إن شاء الله 
حطت الصينية اللي فيها العصير وساعدت شهد عشان تيلس علبى كرسيها .. 
شهد : مشكورة تعبتج وياي .. 
ميرة : لا غناتي عادي .. 
شهد : ميرة ترا مهند طرشلي مسج وقالي إنهم وصلوا 
ميرة بفرح : والله .. وليش ما اتصلوا 
شهد : ما ادري والله 
ميرة : يا عيني عليك يا مهند ما يقدر (وتغمز حق شهد اللي صدت بويهها وراحت غرفة سلطان)
ميرة حست بشيء غريب .. شو فيها شهد .. بس تذكرت محمد وخذت العصير عشان تروحله .. 
كانت شهد جدام غرفة سلطان .. آخر مرة كانت موجودة فيها كان مهند وياها .. ياترى هل بيكون وياها مرة ثانية ولا لا .. 
طلعت المفتاح وفتحت الباب .. دخلت بكل هدوء الغرفة مثل ما هي مرتبه خذت نفس عميق .. رغم الأيام اللي طافت لكن ريحتك يا أخويه موجودة .. موجودة في كل ركن من أركان حياتي .. سلطان قولي شو راح يصير أكثر من اللي صار .. وين راح يكون مكاني بعد أيام .. سلطان .. رد علي يا سلطان 
نزلت راسها وبدت تصيح تصيح من كل خاطرها .. تصيح دموع تنزل من قلبها مب من عيونها .. حست إنها محتاجه أي حد يخفف عنها ولو شوي .. 
مهند في هذي اللحظة حس بعمره تعبان يبغي يرقد بس مب قادر .. ما يعرف شو يسوي .. حس بضيج في قلبه لازم يتصل في محمد .. ويخبره إنهم وصلوا ويطمنهم .. بس ما يدري يحس إنه ما يبغي يكلم حد .. حس عمره مخنوق من الخاطر .. صورة شهد بعدها في إيده .. 
قرار سريع مر في باله .. ما يدري ينفذه ولا لا .. ؟؟ غمض عيونه للحظة وفتحها .. كانت مدة كافيه لهذا القرار .. أنا حر .. كيـــــــفي .. 
شهد كانت على حالها .. تصيح من قلبها .. مشاعر مختلطة وأحاسيس ما تدري شو معناتها .. يا حمدان على بالها وهو يبتسم .. صدق ولد عمتي يشبه سلطان برقته وعذوبته لا يموت يارب لايموت .. أروح أنا ولا هو يروح إن ما كان عشان خاطري عشان خاطر نورة ميرة عمتي أبوي محمد .. 
يارب .. قطع أفكارها صوت التلفون .. 
مالها خلق ترد على حد ما تبغي تسمع صوت حد .. كافي عذاب .. كافي .. كافي .. 
بس هذي مب الرنة العادية هذي رنة ...... 
رفعت التلفون وردت .. 
شهد بصوت مبحوح : ألو .. 
مهند : شهد .. 
شهد : هلا .. 
مهند : شو فيه صوتج 
شهد : ولا شيء .. الحمدلله على السلامة .. 
مهند : الله يسلم غاليج 
شهد : حمدان شو أخباره 
مهند : للاسف دخل في غيبوبه 
شهد : شووووووووووووو (وزاد صوتها في الصياح)
مهند : أنا ما اتصلت أسمعج تصيحين .. أنا اتصلت أسمع شيء ثاني .. أسمع إنسان يآزرني .. إنسان يخفف عني يمكن إنتي الإنسانة الغلط .. لانه همومج يمكن أكثر من همي لكن هذا من حقي لأني ...(وسكت)
شهد : لأنك شو .. مهند دخيلك لا تعذبني أكثر .. لأنك شوه .. ما اعرف .. يوم راضي عليه وعشرة لا .. مهند دخيلك لا .. (وسكتت)
مهند : شفتي حتى إنتي ما فيج الشجاعة الكافيه .. 
شهد : أنا حرمة وإنته ريال .. مهند من قلبي أقولها .. أنا تعبــــانة ومحتاجة اللي يوفق وياي ..
مهند : وكيف نقدر نساعد بعض إذا كان قرارنا الإنفصال .. 
شهد انصعقت .. هي تدري بهذا الشيء بس اول مرة تسمعه من لسان مهند : إ .. إن ..فصال .. 
مهند : شهد افهميني 
شهد بإسلوب جارح تبغي تطلع كل الحرة اللي في قلبها : مهند الكل قاعد يتريا اتصالك من الصبح إلا أنا 
مهند إنقهر من اسلوبها : كنت حاس .. أصلا إنا ..
شهد : إنه إنته غبي وما عرفت تختار الإنسانة اللي تشاركك حياتك قول يا مهند لا تخاف قول وانا حابه أسمعها منك .. قول وريحني .. (وتصيح)
مهند قلبه حن رغم كل اللي يحمله من ألم : شهد إذا في في قلبج ذرة معزة وإحترام لي لا تصيحين 
شهد : هالكثر دموعي مهمة .. 
مهند : أكثر مما تتصورين .. ويتنهد 
شهد : سلامتك .. 
مهند يبتسم : مب شنج خسرتيني وايد .. تراني مب في البلاد 
شهد استغربت .. شو من بشر هذا الإنسان توه معصب وألحين ..؟؟؟؟ : انزين بخليك عيل .. 
مهند .. تبغي تسكر مب مصدقة : طمنيهم .. وأنا برد أتصل وقت ثاني .. 
شهد : بتدق على موبايلي .. 
مهند : لا .. 
شهد بالغلط : ليش .. 
مهند : هههه في مشكلة وحدة 
شهد : اللي هي .؟؟
مهند : اللي في قلبج على لسانج .. 
شهد : يمكن ؟!!!! 
مهند : يالله يا شهد فمان الله 
شهد : حط بالك على نفسك .. فمان الكريم .. 
وتسكر قبل ما يرد عليها مهند بأي كلمة .. خلاص انهارت قواها ما تقدر تصبر عليه أكثر .. شو من إنسان مهند رغم حزنه يحاول يفرح وأنا نكدت عليه وبعد حاول يتحاشى .. وين وين تبغي توصل يا مهند وين .. حست برجفة تسري في كل عروقها .. لفت بنظارت في كل أنحاء غرفة سلطان وطلعت ترد غرفتها .. 
مهند استغرب من نفسه .. هو قاعد يسوي أشياء خارجه عن سيطرته تماما مب قادر يستحمل حتى فراقها .. شو من ناس هذي الإنسانة .. أحاول أنسى همي تزيده .. آه ياربي .. شو السالفة .. وغاص مهند في التفكير وهذا كان كفيل إنه يخليه يغفل شوي ويريح جسمع التعبان من أمس .. 
ميرة عقب ما طلعت من عند شهد راحت غرفتها .. فتحت الباب شوي شوي وشافت محمد شايل الكمادات من على راسه .. 
ميرة : وبعدين يعني .. 
محمد بضيق : شوووووووووو 
ميرة حاولت تعدل من رمستها شوي محمد متضايق : حبيبي ليش شلت الكمادات من على راسك 
محمد : بس كيفي حر محد له خص فيني .. 
ميرة حز في خاطرها بس ماعليه : انزين ممكن أرد أحطها .. 
محمد بصرامة : لا ..

----------


## أسرار الليل

ميرة تاخذ نفس : انزين خذ اشرب العصير .. 
محمد : ما ابا .. 
ميرة : شو بعد ما تبا .. 
محمد : كيفي كنت أبا وغيرت رايي 
ميرة : خلاص لا تعصب .. 
محمد : كيفي كيفي بعصب غصبن عنج .. 
ميرة نزلت راسها ما صارت ربع ساعة اختفت عنه وانجلب فجأة شو صار .. مثل الوحش 
محمد : ممكن تخليني بروحي 
ميرة وهي تقوم : إن شاء الله .. (ويوم توصل عند الباب)
محمد : لحظة .. 
ميرة تصد عليه والدمعة معلقة في عيونها بس ما حبت تنزلها .. 
محمد : وبعدين يعني ما قلت شيء على طول بتصيحين .. تعالي 
ميرة : لا احسن اخليك على راحتك 
محمد : راحتي وياج .. 
ميرة : محمد لو سمحت 
محمد : والله أتمصخر عيل قلتي بتسيرين تسوين عصير وساعة لين ما ييتي مب قلت لج تمي عندالي 
ميرة : ههههههه وهالعصبية بس عشان تأخرت .. 
محمد : يا سلام تضحكين بعد .. تدرين اجلبي ويهج أحسن 
ميرة : اوكي بعدين لا تيلس تدورني يالياهل .. 
محمد بدلع : ما أبي ما أبي 
ميرة بجدية : والله الريايل مشكلة يوم يشوبون يخرفون .. شو بعد هذا الدلع .. أمحق دلع .. 
محمد : بدينا في السب يا بنت حميد .. 
ميرة : عندك مانع .. يالغالي يا ولد الغالي .. 
محمد : آآآآآآآآآه ميرة كم بيحاول الإنسان يضحك في حياته .. كم بيحاول ينسى الألم اللي يعصر قلبه .. كم بيحاول يواجه الحزن .. ويبتسم .. متى صارت الإبتسامه صعبه 
ميرة بكل حنيه تقرب عند ريلها وتمسك الكمادات بإديها وتحطها على راسه .. وتتناول قلاص العصير عشان تعطيه : كل شيء يا محمد سهل .. إحنا اللي نصعب الأمور مب الدنيا .. الله سبحانه وتعالى عطانا كل شيء .. كل شيء حلو .. لازم تستغله .. وبعد مثل ما عطانا الحلو عطانا المر وإحنا بدورنا لازم نغير المر ونخليه حلو 
محمد ابتسم لها وهي بادلته نفس الإبتسامه .. 
عهود كانت في هذا الوقت طالعة من عند أسماء .. 
عهود : بخليج ألحين أنا .. 
أسماء: والله ما طولتي .. 
عهود : شو بعد ما طولت إلا طولت ونص .. 
أسماء : أمي بتتخبل إذا درت إنج عندنا 
عهود : والله كان خاطري أشوفها .. بس الله مب كاتب 
أسما : الله يعين 
عهود : مع السلامة 
أسماء : في حفظ الرحمن حطي بالج على نفسج .. 
عهود طلعت من بيت خالتها .. ركبت سيارتها .. وبكل هدوء .. كانت تفكر .. ما تدري ليش هذا التفكير طاغي على عقلها من بعد ما سكرت من مهند .. بس عقلها كان أقوى منها وكان يفكر بدون ما يستشيرها .. 
مهند ولد خالتي .. مسكين فقد سلامة .. ولما فكر يتزوج الله رزقه بشهد اللي تعوقت .. يا ترى كيف بتكون حياتك يا ولد خالتي .. بس غنته ما تستاهلك وحدة معوقه .. رغم جمال شهد وأناقتها وبراءتها إلا إنها ما تقدر تمشي .. ومهند محتاج وحدة غير تنسيه ماضيه وتعيشه في امان .. ما تظن شهد بتقدر على هذا الشيء .. فجأة حست بشعور غريب يراودها .. وللحظة رد تفكيرها لشهد قالت في خاطرها : ((والله مسكينة يا شهد ))
شهد من بعد اتصال مهند كانت ضايعة ما تعرف شو تقول أو شو تسوي .. تحس عمرها تعبانه ملت خلاص ما تقدر تستحمل اكثر .. لين متى بتم على هذا الحال.. لازم تسوي شيء .. ما تدري هل هي تقدر تعامل مهند كزوجها ولا خلاص تعتبر إنه لازم تنفصل .. 
حست فجأة بقوة تسري في عروقها .. 
لازم أسوي شيء في سبيل إني أحصل ولو للحظة معنى السعادة .. أنا راضية يارب بس لحظة .. 
وفي عالم ثاني تماما
كان هناك إنسان قاعد يشاهد أروع مشهد ناظره الوجود .. غروب الشمس .. مان قاعد على البحر .. يتنهد من خاطره .. يحس إنه في شيء في حياته ناقص ما سواه .. لازم يسوي شيء .. لاحت جدامه صورة اهتز كل جسمه لما تذكرها و حس بخيالها .. حس بصاحبها يهمس في إذنه .. حس بالندم باللوعة والحزن .. قعد يتأمل المنظر بكل حنان ورقة .. كأنه جدام لوحة مائية تختلف عن لوحات الرسامين والمدعين .. ورجع لتفكيره مرة ثانية وبعمق اكثر 
.. ما يدري كيف تحول من المتوحش إلى الإنسان الهادي الطيب هذا كله تأثير ذاك الإنسان القدير (الإستاذ فيصل).. 
تذكر كل اللي صار في الأيام اللي طافت .. ابتسم .. لازم يعيد تفكيره في كل شيء .. لازم يصحح أغلب أخطائه .. خذ نفس عميق ونزل راسه .. وقطع تفكير صوت عذب .. صوت المؤذن 
الله أكبر .. الله أكبر ..
قام وركب سيارته واتجه للمسيد .. 

يا ترى منو هذا شخصيه يديدة .. يا ترى شو تحمل بين إيدها ... آلالام ولا أفراح .. يا ترى شو علاقة هذي الشخصية بقصتنا ؟؟ وعهود شو من مفآجأت راح تصير لها .. ؟؟؟!!! ومهند وشهد لين متى بيتمون على هذا الحال .. 
وحمدان وين هواه ووين سماه .. 
في الجزء الياي كل شيء موجود 
اسمحولي على القصور


الجزء الرابع والعشرون ..
مر أسبوع .. أسبوع من الألم .. والحزن والكدر .. أسبوع عانت فيه عائلة بو محمد كل أنواع العذاب .. خلاص الكل نسى نفسه .. حمدان صار محور تفكير الجميع .. مافي وقت أي حد يفكر بنفسه .. أسبوع وحمدان على حاله ما تغير مهند يلس في المستشفى من الصبح لين الليل وما في فايدة .. 
حتى سلطان رغم إنه محد نساه لكن الكل شغل نفسه بالتفكير بحمدان .. 
أم حمدان تعبت وايد وصارت ما تفارق فراشها ونورة وميرة دايما على راسها ما يخلونها .. 
شهد على حالها .. ومحد منتبه إنه حالتها تسوء .. 
محمد بدا يداوم شوي في الشركة لأنها خلاص تدهورت بعد غيابه هو وأبوه .. 
البيت صار كئيب .. ومحد مستعد يتبرع حتى بإبتسامة .. 
وفي المستشفى .. مهند كان قاعد كعادته .. يالس عند باب غرفة حمدان يراقبه من الزجاج .. يتمنى إنه يشوفه يفتح عيونه لكن أبدا ما في أي أمل .. 
حمدان .. متى بتقوم وبتريح قلوب اللي يحبونك .. طاف الإسبوع الأول وأنته على هذا الحال .. الكل قلبه محروق ياحمدان أرحم نفسك وإرحمنا .. يا رب مالي غيرك .. يالله ترد حمدان بالسلامة سالم غانم .. 
قطع تفكيرة وحواره اليومي الدائم من يوم وصولهم .. صوت صياح حس إنه قريب من عنداله .. صد عشان يشوف مصدر هذا الصوت .. 
شاف بنت لابسة عباة وشيلة ملامحها مبينة إنها مواطنة قاعدة تصيح بطريقة غريبة وكأنه حد ميت عندها .. استغرب من وجودها بروحها .. السستر يت صوبها وبدت تكلمها بالإنجليزي .. بس مهند حس إنها مب فاهمة عليها وتشوفها بنظرات استغراب .. 
ما يدري ليش قام من مكانه وراح لهم .. 
مهند يكلم السستر (يكلمها بإنجليزي) : ماذا حدث ؟؟ 
السستر : لا أدري ولكني أظن أنها لا تفهم ما أقوله لها .. 
مهند يصد على البنت .. عيونها كانت حمرا بلون الدم .. ملامحها طفولية فيها براءة غريبة وعجيبة .. ياربي فيها شبه من حد بس من منو ؟؟ هو يتذكر .. بس مستحيل تكون شبه سلامة .. !!!!!!
السستر لاحظت شرود مهند : لو سمحت هل تستطيع مساعدتي .. 
مهند : أنا مستعد ولكن كيف ؟؟ 
السستر : تترجم لها ما أقوله .. 
مهند : موافق .. تفضلي .. ولكن لم هي هنا .. 
السستر : لقد جاؤوا بأخوها قبل قليل وهو مصاب بجلطة .. والدكتور معه بالداخل يحاول مساعدته .. ولا أظن أن أحدا معها .. فأريدك أن تهدأها .. ةتطلب منها أن تنتظر في غرفة .. الإنتظار فلا يجوز أن تظل هنا وهي بهذه الحاله .. 
مهند وقلبه متقطع على البنت : سأحاول .. 
السستر وهي تمشي : شكرا لك .. 
مهند استغرب ليش ما وقفت على طول راحت ولا كأنها مهتمة .. وكيف بهديها وأنا ما أعرف منو هذي الإنسانة .. 
صوت البنت زاد بالصياح .. ومهند حس إنه لازم يتدارك الموضوع .. قرب منها شوي .. 
مهند : السلام عليكم أختي .. 
البنت رفعت راسها وشافت مهند بنظرات غريبة .. هي أصلا استغربت منو هذا وليش يكلمها هي ما تعرف حد في هذي البلاد .. منو هذا ومن وين طلع ؟؟ حتى أخوها ما قالها إنه يعرف حد من هنيه .. بس منو هذا .. 
مهند : اسمحيلي أختي بس النيرس قالت لازم تنتظرين في غرفة الإنتظار وجودج هني ما يصير .. الكل قاعد يشوفج .. 
شوق .. بصوت متقطع : وين أروح ؟؟ 
مهند : غرفة الإنتظار .. اللي على على اليمين .. 
شوق : ما أعرف وين .. ما أعرف حد هني .. دخيلكم أبغي أشوف أخويه .. 
مهند : أخوج ما عليه شر .. بس إنتي قومي .. 
شوق : لا أخاف ما أعرف حد هنيه .. 
مهند : تبين التلفون عشان تتصلين في حد من اهلج .. 
شوق زادت في الصياح .. 
مهند : شو فيج أختي ليش تصيحين .. 
شوق : ما عندي حد أتصل فيه .. أنا وأخويه عايشين في بيت أبويه بروحنا بعد ما مات هو وأمي قبل خمس سنين .. حق منو بتصل يا حسرة ..
مهند : أي حد خوالج عمامج أي حد .. 
شوق : أمي كانت هنديه يعني أهلها كلهم هنود وأنا عمري ما عرفتهم وأبوي ما عنده أخوان غير عمتي كلثم وهي عودة في السن وعايشه في بيتها بروحها ..ولي أمري هو أخوي سيف .. وسيف ناوي يروح .. (وزادت نوبة الصياح)
مهند تم مستغرب من الكلام اللي يسمعه .. شو يعني .. مقطوعة من شيرة خلاص ما في وغذا لا سمح الله مات أخوها شو بيكون مصيرها .. يا ربي شو أسوي .. 
شوق : أخوي دخيلك ما عندي حد شو أسوي أبغي سيف دخيلك ودني عنده الله يخليك 
مهند كان يسمعها وقلبه يتقطع عليها .. وفي هذي اللحظة .. طلع الدكتور من غرفة سيف .. 
شوق ما انتبهت له .. لكن مهند انتبه 
مهند : أختي دقيقة وبرجعلج قومي روحي غرفة الإنتظار .. 
شوق تمت تصيح وما ردت عليه .. 
مهند راح صوب الدكتور .. 
مهند : دكتور .. دكتور لو سمحت .. 
الدكتور : نعم ماذا هناك .. 
مهند : أريد أن أسأل عن المريض .. سيف .. 
الدكتور : من أنت ؟؟ 
مهند : أنا صديقه .. 
الدكتور : وهل هنا أحد من أهله .. 
مهند : أخته الصغيرة 
الدكتور بتعجب : ولا يوجد أحد غيرها 
مهند : لا .. ليس هناك غيري 
نزل الدكتور راسه : لقد أهمل سيف نفسه .. أخته أخبرتني أنه كان يعاني من ألم بناحيه القلب .. 
مهند : أعلم ذلك ولكن ما هي حالته الآن .. 
الدكتور : للاسف .. لقد مات 
مهند بطلع عيونه ولسانه انشل .. شو قاعد أسمع أنا لا مايصير .. أكيد في شيء غلط ...
الدكتور : لو سمحت من الذي سيتبع الإجراءات .. 
مهند بدون أي إنتباه : أنا .. أنا يادكتور 
الدكتور : على مسؤوليتك ..؟؟؟ ولكن يجب أن تكون أحد أهله .. لا أستطيع أن أسلمك الجثة وأنت مجرد صديق له .. 
مهند : ولكن والديه متوفيان وليس لديه أحد إلا أصدقاءه .. 
الدكتور : ومالعمل الآن .. 
مهند : على مسؤوليتي يا دكتور سأقوم بكل الإجراءات على أكمل وجه .. 
الدكتور : تفضل معي .. 
مهند : وأخته يا دكتور ؟؟

----------


## أسرار الليل

الدكتور : لا أعلم ولكن يجب أن تنتهي من الإجراءات بأسرع وقت وأخبرها أنت بعد ذلك .. 
مهند ما يدري كيف قال كل هذا كيف يستحمل كل هذي الإجراءات وهو ما يعرف أي شيء عن هذا الشخص .. وأخته وين بتروح .. كيف بقولها .. ؟؟ يا ربي أنا شو يخصني تدخلت في كل هذا .. أنا حتى ما أعرف إلا إسمه .. كل هذا عشان ملامح البنت اللي تشابه ملامح سلامة .. آه سلامة من زمان وإنتي رايحة عن بالي .. اضطريت إني أخليج تختفين من حياتي عشان ما اخون شهد .. ههههه أخون شهد .. تراها ما قصرت فيني .. 
تنهد بصوت مسموع لحق الدكتور .. وفعلا ساعتين وهو مخلص كل الإجراءات .. 
الدكتور : أنتهى كل شيء تستطيع أن تستلم الجثة .. 
مهند بحزن : شكرا .. 
الدكتور : لا أدري ولكن أظن أن موعد عودته إلا الإمارات بعد غد .. 
مهند : سأنهي كل شيء بنفسي شكرا .. 
طلع مهند من غرفة الدكتور .. ما يعرف وين يروح ومو حاس بحاله أصلا .. شو بيسوي مع أخت سيف .. شو بيقولها وبصفته منو بيخبرها .. وبصفته منو أصلا بيوصلها واخوها المتوفي الإمارات .. كان خاطره يصرخ في المستشفى بأعلى صوووووووووووته .. مهمووووووووم .. 
شوق في هذي اللحظة كانت مع النيرس غرفة الإنتظار .. بعد ما قومتها بنفسها .. 
شوق بنت طيوبة من سنة مخلصة الثانوية العامه عمرها 19 سنه .. عايشة مع أخوها سيف .. بروحها في بيت أبوها .. أخوها سيف أكبر منها بعشر سنين .. يعني بعمر مهند .. إنسانة حبوبة وطفوليه لابعد درجة .. يت بلجيكا برغة أخوها مع إنها ماكانت مرتاحة لهذي السفرة .. بس عشان خاطر أخوها اللي حست إنه تعبان في آخر الأيام .. ما عندهم من أهلهم إلا مايد ولد عمتها وهو بعد وحيد أمه ..وهو عايش في أمريكا مع زوجته نيلي الأمريكية يدرس هناك وصلته فيهم قليلة لكنه ما ينساهم أبد .. ودوم يتصل في أمه .. وفي سيف ما عمرها كلمته بس تعرفه شكلا .. لأنه صورتة موجودة في صالة بيتهم مع أخوها وهم على الخيل .. دايما كانت تتمناه .. لكن بعد ما تزوج نيلي فقدت الامل فيه .. ونسته ومستحته من بالها تماما .. ما تعرف رقمه عشان شي ما قالت حق مهند عنه .. 
مهند وصل غرفة الإنتظار .. دق الباب وفتحه .. شوق كانت يالسة وملامح الحزن كله على ويهها 
مهند : أختي .. شحالج ألحين 
شوق رفعت راسها : الحمدلله .. طمني يا أخوي ما عرفت شيء عن سيف .. ؟؟؟
مهند بكل حزن وأسى : كل خير إن شاء الله .. 
شوق بلهفة : صدق والله يعني اخوي ما راح أقدر اشوفه وأسمع صوته وأرد معاه الإمارات .. والله متوله على بيتنا .. طيارتنا ورا باجر الصبح .. إن شاء الله يطلعونه بسرعة ..
مهند عرف بعض المعلومات اللي فادته : إن شاء الله .. بس ممكن اسالج سؤال أختي .. ؟؟
شوق : تفضل .. 
مهند : ممكن بس أعرف أسمج .. وآخذ من عندج التذاكر .. (كان متوتر مب عارف شو يقول ولا كيف يبدا)
شوق : ليش ؟؟ 
مهند : لانه سيف لازم يتم في المستشفى اليوم .. وما بيقدر يطلع قبل ورا باجر الصبح وأنا بخلص لكم إجراءات السفر .. 
شوق .. حست بالراحة شوي : أنا أسمي شوق .. والتذاكر موجودة في الفندق .. 
مهند : وأنا أسمي مهند .. انزين ممكن أوصلج الفندق وآخذ التذاكر ..
شوق بإستغراب : توصلني !! 
مهند : هيه ليش في شيء ؟؟
شوق : لا لا ما اقدر أخلي سيف بروحه وبعدين بيذبحني لو درى إنك وصلتني .. 
مهند في خاطره : كيف بيذبحج وهو مات !!!؟؟؟ 
مهند : لا تخافين إنتي في مكانه أختي .. ثقي فيني .. 
قعد مهند يحاول يقنعها .. عجبته تمسكها بعاداتها ومبادئها .. أخلاقها كانت راقية رغم صغر سنها .. شاف فيها سلامة بكل جزء من أجزاء شخصيتها .. وفي النهاية قدر يقنعها .. 
وراح معاها الفندق قعد في الصالة وهي دخلت الغرفة .. 
بعد خمس دقايق .. 
شوق : تفضل أخوي مهند هذي التذاكر .. 
مهند وهو يقوم : شكرا يا اخت شوق .. واسمحيلي على الإزعاج .. بخلص كل شيء وبرد لج التذاكر باجر .. 
شوق : وسيف .. 
مهند حس بقلبه يعوره : سيف ما بيخلونج تشوفينه اليوم باجر يصير خير إن شاء الله .. 
شوق بكل خوف : وباجر كيف بروحله .. 
مهند : ما عليه لا تحاتين أنا بوديج 
شوق : لا لا مستحيل .. 
مهند حس بخجلها : شوق إعتبريني مثل أخوج سيف .. إنتي في محنه وأنا من واجبي اساعدج .. ومن واجب كل واحد محترم يساعد بنت بلاده وهي في محنه 
شوق : مشكور أخوي 
مهند : العفو ما سويت إلا الواجب مع السلامة .. 
شوق : مع السلامة .. 
طلع مهند وهو لين هذي اللحظة مب عارف هو شو يالس يسوي .. المهم إنه يساعد شوق .. قرر قرار سريع إنه يتصل في ربيعه سالم يمكن يقدر يساعده .. رفع التلفون واتصل .. 
سالم : يا هلا ومرحبا هلا والله بالقاطع .. هذا وبعدك ما عرست شي عيل يوم بتعرس شو بتسوي .. خبلت بك الحرمة من ألحين .. عشان تسمع الرمسه .. 
مهند : شو بلاك سلوم خذيتني بشراع وميداف .. 
سالم : هههه متوله عليك .. بشر يا مهند شو أخبار حمدان .. 
مهند : آآآآآآه نفس ما هو ما في شيء تغير .. 
سالم : الله يقومه بالسلامة .. شو بلاك يا مهند أحس صوتك مهموم .. 
مهند : والله ما ادري شو أقولك .. 
سالم : قول وأنا أخوك .. 
مهند قال حق سالم كل السالفة .. سالم حز في قلبه وفعلا تضايق عشان شوق .. كيف بتعيش بروحها .. 
مهند : والله محتار شو أسوي .. ما اقدر أخلي حمدان بروحه والله محتار وبعد مب قادر أكلم محمد وأقوله إني بهد حمدان بروحه .. 
سالم : شو بعد تهد حمدان لروحه لا وأنا أخوك .. أنا ياينك على أسرع طيارة .. 
مهند : لا يا سالم لا تعب عمرك وراك دوام .. 
سالم : اليوم الثلاثاء .. وباجر أنا بي وبرد شوق وأخوها .. وبوصي حرمتي تكون وياها دوم .. والله يقدرنا نساعدها .. 
مهند : ما ادري شو أقولك يا اخوي بتعبك وياي 
سالم : لا وأنا اخوك ما فيها تعب إحنا لبعض .. 
مهند : يعني لازم تحجز روحة ردة .. خذ رقم الرحلة اللي بيرجعون عليها .. 
سالم : عطني .. 
مهند : رقم الرحلة 777
سالم : خلاص باجر بإذن الله أنا عندكم وتدري بخلي اليهال عند عمتهم وبي انا ويا الحرمة عشان شوق ما تتضايق .. 
مهند : صدق فكرة : بس ياسالم صعب عليك .. 
سالم : لا ماعليك .. أنا بتصرف .. 
مهند : على خير إن شاء الله اتصل فيني يوم بتوصل بستقبلك 
سالم : ماله داعي .. أنا بيك بروحي .. 
مهند : خلاص أنا ألحين بخليك البطاقة بتفضي .. 
سالم : خلاص وداعة الله 
مهند : وداعة الرحمن .. 
شوق كانت يالسة بروحها .. حاسة بالضيق وبالراحة بعد .. ما تدري شو الله كاتبلها .. بس بعد مرتاحة لشهامة مهند ورجولته .. حست عمرها تعبانة وايد .. طاحت على القنفة اللي في صالة الشقة وغمضت عيونها .. ورقدت من التعب .. 
مهند نفس الشيء راح الفندق .. حس بعمره متضايق وايد باجر لازم يخبر شوق عن موت أخوها .. ما يدري كيف بيقولها ... بس قرر إنه لو وصل سالم بسرعة بيقولها بعد ما توصل مرته عشان إذا صار أي شيء يكون حد معاها .. 
ركب تلفونه على الجرج .. ودخل تسبح ولما طلع طاح على الشبرية غمض عيونه عشان يريح شوي .. ورن تلفونه .. قرر يطنشه بس خاف يكون سالم ولا محمد .. أو حتى أمه .. لازم يرد .. 
مهند : ألو 
أسما : أهلا يالقاطع وينك ما تتصل ؟؟
مهند : مشغول مع حمدان يا أسماء .. انتوا شو أخباركم .. 
أسما : الحمدلله كلنا تمام .. بس شهد يا مهند كل ما ياها حالتها تسوء لازم تروح المستشفى .. أسمحلي يا أخوي ما ابغي ازيد همك هم .. بس لازم ماننساها ..
مهند : خير .. خير يا اسماء أنا بشوف شو بسوي .. 
أسما : انزين مهند ما بطول عليك أمي تبغي تكلمك .. 
مهند : والله ولهان عليها عطيني اكلمها .. 
أسما تعطي السماعة حق أمها .. 
أم مهند : هلا بالغالي هلا بحبيبي شحالك يا ريحة أمي وأبوي 
مهند : هلا امايه شخبارج الغالية ..
أم مهند : الحمدلله يا ولدي طيبة دامك طيب .. 
مهند : الحمدلله أنا بخير .. 
أم مهند : الحمدلله .. لا تقصر في حمدان يا ولدي حطه في عيونك 
مهند : أكيد يا أمايه لا توصيني على أخوي 
أم مهند : بارك الله فيك يالغالي .. هذا العشم فيك ريال ولد ريال .. 
مهند : انزين أمايه بخليج أنا الحين 
أم مهند : في حفظ الله ورعايته .. مع السلامة ..
مهند : أمايه بسالج .. 
أم مهند : هلا يا وليدي ..
مهند : شهد شو اخبارها أمايه .. اسما تروح لها .. 
أم مهند : هههه .. فديت روحك يا مهند لا توصي حريص .. أسما قايمة بالواجب وأكثر لا تحاتي .. 
مهند : الحمدلله طمنتيتي .. يالله فمان الله ..
أم مهند : فمان الكريم .. 
أم مهند تكلم أسماء .. 
أم مهند : الله يرده بالسلامة ويقوم حمدان وشهد بالسلاااااااااامة 
أسما : آمييييييييييييييييييييين .. 
أم مهند : ما أوصيج على مرت اخوج يا اسماء .. مري عليها دوم 
أسما : امايه إنتي شو تقولين شهد قبل ما تكون مرت مهند هي حبيبة روحي .. 
أم مهند : بارك الله فيج يالغالية .. أنا بقوم أرتاح شوي .. ما تبين شيء ..
أسما : سلامة قلبج أمايه .. 
أم مهند : الله يوفقج يا بنيتي .. 
وتقوم تروح حجرتها عشان ترتاح .. 
مهند حس بضيقة قوية في صدره .. حس إنه مخنوق .. مخنوق وايد من وين ولا من وين .. من حمدان اللي اليوم نسيته عشان شوق .. ولا من شوق اللي ما ادري من وين طلعتلي .. بس لأنها تشابه سلامة استولت على عقلي .. وكيف بقولها إنه أخوها خلاص مات .. لا وشهد اللي حالتها تسوء ومحد قاعد يراعي حالتها .. من وين ولا من وين .. 
تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان .. بأعلى صوت قالها .. 
شهد في هذي اللحظة كانت قاعدة في حجرتها .. تقرا كتاب .. في هذي الايام شاغله عمرها بالكتب ما تدري شو تسوي .. خاطرها تروح المستشفى تتعالج ملت من الحالة اللي هي فيها كل يوم نورة تساعدها في كل شيء ومحمد ينزلها ويردها الكل تعبان .. عذرتهم عشان حالة ولد عمها .. ورجعت للكتاب اللي تقراه .. 
رن تلفوونها .. خذته بسرعة وردت عليه .. 
شهد : ألو السلام عليكم .. 
مهند بصوت تعبان : وعليكم السلام والرحمة .. شحالج شهد .. 
شهد حست براحع فضيعة رغم صوت مهند : الحمدلله بخير .. إنته شحالك .. 
مهند : تعبان .. تعبان يا شهد ..
شهد : سلامتك يا مهند من التعب .. قول شو فيك .. 
مهند : ما ادري خايف .. 
شهد : من شو حبيبي 
مهند : كل شيء يا شهد ضدي .. 
شهد : شو هو اللي ضدك .. تكلم يا مهند .. 
مهند : كل شيء ضدي حتى إنتي ضدي .. 
شهد بإستغراب : أنا أنا يا مهند .. بس أنا ماسويت شيء 
مهند : اوووه .. أنا اصلا ما أعرف شو يالس أقول .. أنا داق أتطمن عليك ولا أخربط 
شهد : لا بالعكس إنته ما تخربط إنته أحين تقول اللي في خاطرك .. تكلم كمل يا مهند .. 
مهند : اليوم شفت سلامة ..
شهد حست قلبها يدق بسرعة .. بسرعة .. سلامة وين وكيف .. سلامة ماتت ماتت .. 
مهند وهو مب حاس إنه جرحها : شهد وين رحتي .. 
شهد : وياك يا مهند كمل .. كيف شفتها .. 
مهند قال حق شهد كل السالفة .. ما يدري كيف قالها بس المهم خبرها بكل التفاصيل كل كلمة .. كانت تحرق قلب شهد اكثر واكثر .. صح حزنت على شوق لكن قلبها كان خايف خايف وايد .. يدق بسرعة .. بهالسرعة ممكن يضيع مهند .. هي ما صدقت إنهم قادرين يتأقلمون شويه .. 
مهند بكل حزن : وهذي كل السالفة وما ادري كيف بخبرها 
شهد : مهند أنا أقول تتريا مرت سالم لين ما توصل .. 
مهند : شمعنى يعني .. 
شهد : بس لأنها بنية ويمكن ما تستحمل و.....
مهند : وشوه .. ؟؟؟؟؟
شهد : ما ادري بس كيف بتتصرف لو صار فيها شيء وبعدين هي بنية ما يصير تقولها خبر مثل هذا وهي بروحها في بلاد غريبة و
مهند وهو يبتسم من داخله حس باللي تقصده شهد : بس بس خلاص .. فهمت فهمت .. ما ادري يا شهد كيف قدرت أكلمج بهذي الصراحة كلها ..
شهد : ولا أنا مصدقة .. 
مهند : تدرين عيل .. 
شهد : لا ما ادري قولي .. 
مهند : صدقي .. كل يوم بتصل وكل يوم بقولج كل شيء في خاطري .. ممكن يا شهد ..
شهد حست بعمرها تبغي تطير من الفرح : والله 
مهند : شهد خلينا نحاول مرة ثانية عطيني فرصة .. 
شهد : إنته اللي لازم تعطيني فرصة وتسامحني .. 
مهند : أسامحج .. صعب صعب يا شهد ..
شهد حست إنه فرحتها مكتوب عليها تنتهي قبل ما تبتدي .. : خلاص يا مهند المهم ترتاح ..
مهند : بس صدقيني أنا حاس إنه هذا اليوم قريب .. 
شهد : اتمنى .. 
مهند : أنا بخليج ألحين .. خسرتيني وايد .. 
شهد : مهند شو رايك تاخذ رقم شوق وتخليني اكلمها .. 
مهند بإستغراب : ليش ؟؟ 
شهد : بحاول أساعدها غامظتني .. 
مهند : والله إنج أصيلة يا شهد .. 
شهد : بس صدق هي تشبه سلامة .. 
مهند : هههههه صدق مكارة تبغين تكلمينها عشان شي .. 
شهد : لا بس ..
مهند : اطمني يا شهد .. سلامة وحدة وراحت .. وما يحقلي ولا ربي يسمحلي افكر في وحدة غيرج .. هذا ديني يقولي شي .. وأنا ما أخالف ديني لو على قص رقبيتي .. اطمني .. 
شهد : صدق .. 
مهند : ومليون صدق .. بس عاد روحي ارقدي وأنا بعد تعبان ووراي يوم صعب باجر .. ادعيلي .. 
شهد : الله وياك يالغالي .. 
مهند ابتسم : مع السلامة 
شهد : مع السلامة .. 
سكرت شهد وحست إنها تبغي تطير .. مب معقوله .. معقوله هذا مهند اللي سافر قبل اسبوع ونص واللي قالي إنه مالنا نصيب في بعض ..معقولة تقدر تملكه مرة ثانية .. معقوله تقدر تفرح مرة ثانية .. تنسى ألمها ؟؟!!!.. لا لا مب مصدقة وتمت تفكر بهذي الطريقة لين ما رقدت ما فكرت في شوق .. بس فكرت في مهند اللي بدا يرجع .. لكن ياترى هل ما بيتغير .. 
مهند كان مستعجب من نفسه .. كيف يناقض عمره ما يدري .. يقول ما يبغيها وبينساها ويرتاح إذا كلمها وفضفض لها .. كله كان يتكلم عن نفسه حتى ما سالها عن ريولها .. كيف راح عن باله .. بس صدق ارتاح .. يحبها .. ويبغي يسامحها بس كيف .. غمض عيونه .. وقال بهمس .. 
((براءتج يا شهد والله بشتريها بفلوس الدنيا بس لأني أحبك)) 
نسى شوق .. ونسى عهود .. ونسى حتى سلامة .. 
بس لين متى .. ؟؟؟؟؟ 


القصة بعدها ما انتهت والزمن كفيل بالتغير وأخيرا شفنا إبتسامة ارتسمت على ويه شهد ومهند .. بس الباقين مب من حقهم يبتسمون .. 
وين النهاية كيف بيقدر مهند يلاقي براءة شهد .. ومتى حمدان بيرجع .. 
وشوق هذي البنت الطيبة وين مصيرها .. 
كل شيء بيكون واضح في الجزء الياي .. 
انتظروني

----------


## fatemah

والله القصة مرررررة روووووعه 
وابي اعرف وش سالفة هاذا اللي اسمه استاذ فيصل 
وشو بصير بشوق لما تعرف انه اخوها مات
ويلا عاد لا تتأخري عليي
اوك
تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

وين التكملة يلا من زمان ما دخلت قلت يمكن حطيتها كلها اثرش ولا شي
يلا كملي لو سمحتي هههههههههههه سوري 
تحياتي

----------


## أسرار الليل

انشاء الله بس ضروف جتني و من فترة ما دخلت المنتدى 
سوري على الإطاله ..

----------


## fatemah

لا عادي والله حتى انتا من زمان ما دخلت

----------


## أسرار الليل

سوووووري على التأخير واللحين راح احط الأجزاء البقيا

----------


## أسرار الليل

الجزء الخامس والعشرون .. 
فتحت شوق عيونها .. تنهدت بصوت عالي.. لفت حوليها وتذكرت إنها بعدها في بلجيكا .. على طول يا في بالها سيف ياترى شو حالته ألحين أحسن ..ولا بعده تعبان .. وفي نفس الوقت طرى على بالها مهند لازم تخبر سيف عشان يشكره على وقفته الأصيلة معاها وهي بروحها في هذي البلاد الغريبة .. قامت وخذت شاور سريع وبدلت ثيابها على أمل وصول مهند بأسرع وقت .. 
مهند كان تعبان مارقد إلى في وقت متأخر ومع ذلك كان مضبط التلفون وقايل حق الإستقبال في الفندق إنهم كل يوم يوعونه الساعة ثمان .. عشان يروح حق حمدان .. 
بس اتصل فيه سالم الساعة سبع .. 
مهند بصوت تعبان : ألو هلا سالم ..
سالم : هلا بو الشباب أشوفك لين ألحين راقد .. 
مهند : والله مصدع .. 
سالم : ما تشوف شر .. المهم ماأبا اطول عليك .. أنا والحرمة اليوم الساعة أربع العصر بنكون عندك .. 
مهند : أف العصر يعني بضطر أقول حق شوق قبل ما توصلون ..
سالم : ما ادريبك بس لا اصبر شوي .. 
مهند : كيف يعني ..أكذب لين العصر 
سالم : تعلث بأي علثة .. 
مهند بتعب : خلاص روحي بتصرف .. 
سالم : خلاص أنا بعد عقب شوي بطلع تدري درب لين المطار 
مهند : الله يوصلكم بالسلامة والله إني تعبتك وياي ..
سالم : بديت بالمصاخة إنته عاد .. اسكت أحسن 
مهند : هههههههههههه
سالم : إي إنته خسرتني تراك مب فايق أنا .. 
مهند : خلاص يا بوك بندفع الفاتورة عنك 
سالم : زين ما تسوي ترى مصاريف البيت فقرتني ..
مهند : هههههههه والله إنك سوالف 
سالم : انزين أنا بخليك ألحين مع السلامة 
مهند : مع السلامة ..
مهند اعتدل من رقاده وفتح عيونه بالغصب .. ودق حق غناته ..
شهد وهي راقدة : ألوووووو
مهند :صباح الخير والنور والسرور .. هههههه وعيتج من الرقاد 
شهد فتحت عيونها عدل : مهنـــد !!
مهند : عيل منو بيكون مثلا ؟؟؟ تترين حد ..
شهد : لا بس الوقت بعده 
مهند : عاد شو أسوي تولهت عليج 
شهد : إنته متأكد إني ما أحلم .. 
مهند : امبلا تحلمين وتخسريني بيزات يوم بيب الفاتورة بتتأكدين إنج في علم مب حلم 
شهد : هههههههههه .. شو موعنك من الصبح 
مهند اتنهد : بروح عند حمدان المستشفى 
شهد بلهفة : وشـــــوق 
مهند : ما ادري أتوقع بس بتصل فيها سالم قالي أتريا لين ما يوصلون .. بس أخاف يتأخرون بيوصلون الساعة أربع يعني ما بنخبرها إلى المغرب .. 
شهد : يعني لازم تتصل .؟؟؟
مهند : شهد شو فيج ؟؟ هالكثر ما تثقين فيني .. 
شهد : لا لا أكيد أثق فيك 
مهند : خلاص عيل .. المهم أنا امس نسيت أسألج عن ريولج شو أخبارها 
شهد بحزن : للأسف ما في أي تحسن مهند أنا أبدا مب حاسة فيها أحس إني مريضة والله أحس الدكتور شخص حالتي غلط ..
مهند : روحي ياشهد المستشفى مرة ثانية ..
شهد : لا يا مهند قبل ما توصل ما بطلع من البيت ..
مهند : شهد عن العناد ..
شهد : والله محد فاضي حقي الكل مشغول 
مهند : مشغول .. في شوه ؟؟
شهد : يا مهند من سافرتوا والبيت معفوس .. 
مهند : الله يعين .. أنا بخليج ألحين ما أبغي أتأخر عن المستشفى ..
شهد : بتتصل مرة ثانية ؟؟
مهند : ما أظن بس بحاول .. حطي بالج على نفسج عدل .. وكثري من القرآن 
شهد : إن شاء الله بعد .. وإنته هالله هالله في عيونك 
مهند : أصلا في عيوني مافي غير المزايين بنات بلادي ..
شهد : بنــــات!!
مهند : أقصد بنت بلادي شيخة البنات كلهم ..
شهد : منو ؟؟
مهند : منو غيرها أسما اختي .. هههههههه
شهد : هههه والله ما تضحك .. خلاص يالله مع السلامة 
مهند : ليكون زعلتي بس ..
شهد : لا ما زعلت 
مهند : يالله عيل فمان الله 
شهد : فمان الكريم .. 
سركت شهد وهي تبتسم مب مصدقة اللي يستويلها .. أمس فالليل واليوم الصبح .. شو اللي صار شو اللي تغير .. 
فعلا شو اللي تغير في مهند ؟؟؟؟؟؟
مهند ما كان شاغل باله في شيء صدق مرتاح لأنه يكلم رغد رغم المفاهيم والأسياء اللي ماليه عقله .. بس وصيه حمدان لعبت براسه عدل .. وما خلته يعرف يمينه من يساره .. ما خلته يعرف إلى شهد وبس .. محد غيرها .. 
قام وبدل ملابسه وشرب قهوة وطلع وهو في الطريق قرر يتصل في شوق .. 
رن تلفون شوق وركضت ترد عليه ..
شوق بلهفة : ألو هلا مهند وينك ؟؟
مهند استغرب من لهجة شوق كيف تكلمني بهذي الطريقة وكأني واحد تعرفه من زمان : أنا موجود شحالج أختي .. 
شوق بنفس الإسلوب : بخير الحمدلله .. مهند من الصبح أترياك أبغي أروح عند سيف ..
مهند اضطر إنه يجذب : لا أنا اتصلت أقولج إنج ما تقدرين تروحين ألحين 
شوق بحزن : ليـــــش!!؟؟ 
مهند : لا لأنه راقد وما بيصحى إلا المغرب .. وأنا بمر عليج بعد ما اخلص شغلي وبوديج ..
شوق : بس ما اقدر أتم بروحي لين المغرب .. 
مهند : لا تحاتين إذا بغيتي شيء اتصلي فيني .. 
شوق : انزين إنته وين رايح ؟؟ 
مهند استغرب كيف تكلمه شي : أنا بقعد عند ربيعي في المستشفى ..
شوق : سلامته شو فيه ..
مهند : تعبان شوي لا تشغلين بالج .. 
شوق : بس صدق أنا حاسة إني خايفة مهند دخيلك كمل معروفك ولا تخليني بروحي .. 
مهند بإستغراب أشد واشد : كيف يعني شو أسوي ..
شوق : ماأعرف ماأعرف المهم إني زايغة .. 
مهند : لا تحاتين أنا بمر عليج الظهر وبتطمن وبمر المغرب أوديج المستشفى .. 
شوق : خلاص اترياك .. 
مهند : إذا الله راد ..
شوق : مع السلامة 
مهند : مع السلامة .. 
والله إنه شهم هذا الريال عمري ما شفت مثله .. طيب وحبوب .. ويساعد كل حد .. فيه شيم الريايل .. ((والله إنك أصيل يا مهند )) .. ياترى ليش ماخذ فكري هالكثر ..؟؟؟
مهند عقب ما بند عن شوق حس برجفه صوب قلبه .. يا ترى كيف تكلمني شي .. انا توني ما اعرفها .. وتكملني بهذا الإرتياح .. يمكن لانه ما عندها حد هني في هذي البلاد ويمكن تكون ؟...
لالا !!! شو بعد هذا التفكير مستحيل مستحيل تكون تعلقت فيني عشان ساعدتها .. لو كان فعلا هذا اللي صار بتكون مشكلة .. والله غامظتني ما ادري ليش اشوف فيها سلامة الله يرحمها .. 
وصل مهند المستشفى .. دخل وراح صوب غرفة حمدان .. طالعه من ورا الزجاج ابتسم له .. حمدان مب حاس باللي حوليه وكل اللي حوليه يحاتونه .. قوم ياحمدان وريح قلوبنا دخيلك قوم .. 
في بيت بومحمد 
نورة كانت منسدحة في الصالة تلعب ويا مبارك ..وفجأة قام وياب ألعابه اللي يايبنها له حمدان 
مبارك : عموه ؟؟ ما تعرفين وين راح خالي حمدانوه..؟؟؟
نورة بكل حزن : حبيبي مبارك خالي حمدان مسافر .. 
مبارك : الله يعني راح يبلي ألعاب ملة ثانية .. 
نورة : هيه بيبلك ألعاب .. 
مبارك : تدلين عموه أنا تحثبت هو سار ويا عمي سلطان وما بيرجع .. صح عمي سلطان وين راح ؟؟
نورة انصعقت شو اللي يقوله مبارك .. معقوله بي اليوم اللي بتسمع فيه إنه حمدان لحق سلطان ومات .. أعوذ بالله ليش انا أفكر بهذي الطريقة .. والله حرام حمدان ما بيموت حمدان بيرد .. 
نورة : حبيبي مبارك شو رايك نروح الحديقة نلعب 
مبارك : انزين يالله عموه 
ويدخل أبو محمد : السلام عليكم 
نورة : وعليكم السلام والرحمة هلا أبويه شحالك ؟؟
أبو محمد : الحمدلله بخير يا بنتي 
مبارك يركض ويلوي على يده ..
أبو محمد : هلا بريحة الغالين .. هلا ببعد طوايفي كلهم 
مبارك : يدي شو يعني طوايفه كلهم 
أبو محمد : ههههههه .. يعني إنته الشيخ ..
مبارك : هي صح أنا شيخ الليايل .. 
أبو محمد : الله يحفظك يالغالي 
مبارك يطبع بوسه كبيرة على خذ يده .. 
مبارك : يدي ما بتي ويانا بنسير نلعب بالميلحانة (الميرحانه)
أبو محمد : الله يهديك يا مبارك أنا ما فيني شده 
مبارك ما فهم على كلام يده والتفت على عمته 
مبارك : يالله عموووووووه بسرعة 
نورة وهي تقوم : يالله حبيبي 
أبو محمد : نورة 
نورة : لبيه أبويه .. 
أبو محمد : مهند ما اتصل .. 
نورة : لا أبويه ما تصل آخر مرة اتصل فيها يوم كلمته إنته أول امس .. 
أبو محمد : الله يردهم بالسلامة 
نورة : آمين يارب العالمين .. 
أبو محمد : ومرت عمج شو أخبارها ؟؟ 
نورة : والله تعبانة يا أبويه .. بس إن شاء الله الله بيسر أمورنا 
أبو محمد : إن شاء الله .. وشخبار شهد 
نورة : الحمدلله يا بويه 
أبو محمد : أنا بصعد أشوفها ..
نورة : أبويه لا تعب عمرك .. عقب شوي بتنزل 
أبو محمد : لا ماعليه روح لها 
نورة : على راحتك 
مبارك : يالله عمووووووه بسلعة 
نورة : يالله يايه يايه .. 
نورة راحت مع مبارك وأبو محمد صعد بس قبل ما يكمل سمع مرته تناديه 
أم محمد : وين رايح يا مبارك 
أبومحم يصد : بروح أشوف شهد ..
أم محمد : والله البنية تعبانة يا مبارك ولو إنها ما تقول بس أنا أحي فيها ضناي فديت روحها 
أبو محمد : ما عليها شر إن شاء الله أنا بركب أشوفها .. 
أم محمد : أنا بزهبلك لقمة تاكلها .. 
أبو محمد : زين تسوين بس أول أبغي استكانة شاي .. 
أم محمد : إن شاء الله 
شبح سلطان بدا ينسحب من هذا البيت كل لاهي بهمه .. صح ماراح ينسون بس يحاولون يتناسوين .. لأنه كافيهم آلالام وأحزان .. 
وصل بو محمد دق باب حجرة شهد ..
شهد : تعالي نوراري أنا واعيه 
أبو محمد : السلام عليكم 
شهد : ابويه !!! وعليكم السلام والرحمة ليش ياي 
أبو محمد يبتسم : يعني أطلع 
شهد : لا أبويه بس تعب عليك وألزم ما علي راحتك 
أبو محمد : مرتاح يوم أشوفج يا بنتي 
شهد : الله يخليك لي يالغالي ..
أبو محمد : شو أخبار صحتج يا شهد .. 
شهد بحزن : الحمدلله أبويه أحسن 
أبو محمد : تبين تروحين المستشفى ؟؟ 
شهد : والله ما ادري يا أبويه الكل مشغول باله بحمدان وأنا أحس بشغلكم أكثر

----------


## أسرار الليل

أبو محمد : افا يا بنتي .. تعبج راحة 
شهد : أبويه خلنا نأجل الموضوع شوي 
أبو محمد : بس لين متى .. ؟؟
شهد : صدقني أبويه قريب إن شاء الله 
أبو محمد : شهد يا بنتي مهند يتصل فيج 
شهد : هيه أبويه اليوم اتصل الصبح 
أبو محمد : والله زين زين .. وشو اخبارهم 
شهد : الحمدلله مثل ما هم لا جديد 
أبو محمد : الله يردهم بالسلامة .. 
شهد : آمين 
أبو محمد : شهد حاولي تهدين مهند أحس هو وايد متعذب وهو يشوف حمدان بهذي الحالة 
شهد : إن شاء الله يابويه ..تراني أحاول .. 
أبو محمد : بارك الله فيج يا بنتي بخليج أنا ألحين .؟؟
شهد : أقعد أبويه خاطري أسولف وياك 
أبو محمد : لا ياشهد أمج تترياني تحت .. 
شهد : ليتني أقدر أروح وياك ..
محمد كان طايف من جدام الحجرة وسمعها .. ودخل الغرفة 
محمد : أكيد تقدرين بس إنتي ازقري الحمالي بابوا مالج وهو على طول بيج .. زين ماما شهد ولا ما في زين (ويهز راسه مثل الهنود)
شهد : هههههه هلا محمد صباح الخير 
محمد : صباح النور والسرور يا احلى صباح .. 
ويتقدم ويحب على راس أبوه : شحالك الغالي ..إن شاء اليوم أحسن 
أبو محمد : هلا بولدي الحمدلله أحسن اليوم 
محمد : الحمدلله .. أشوفك عندنا اليوم ودرت عيوزك ويتنا 
أبو محمد : والله لو تسمعك أمك بتذبحك هههه 
محمد : لا السموحة يا جلالة الملك لقد زل لساني وأخطا في حق الملكة 
أبو محمد : شو هذي الرمسة بعد 
شهد : ههههههههههههههه 
محمد : أبوي يالله قوم خلنا ننزل .. يالله شهد خلني أساعدج .. 
أبو محمد : أنا بسبقكم .. 
محمد : خذ راحتك أبويه .. 
أبو محمد : بس ما قلتلي وين كاشخ وطالع .. 
محمد يتنهد : وين يا بومحمد بروح إلا الشركة بتطمن عليها وبرد 
أبو محمد : من زاك اليوم يا محمد وأنا مب قادر ادش مكتبي ..
شهد عرفت إنهم يتكلمون عن يوم موت سلطان .. 
محمد : شو نسوي يا أبويه هذي كتبه ربنا 
أبو محمد : ونعم بالله .. يالله أنا نازل لا تتأخرون تعالوا 
شهد + محمد : إن شاء الله
طلع بومحمد من الغرفة ومحمد ساعد شهد عشان ينزلها تحت .. 
أم حمدان كانت طايحة في غرفتها من يوم طيحة حمدان وهي مب راضية تطلع كل شيء ميرة ونورة يسون لها ياه في الحجرة قلبها محروق على ولدها .. قالت لهم يخلونها تسافر له بس بو محمد ما رضى لأنها ما بتستحمل الطيارة والسفر .. كانت خايفة على حمدان وايد وإذا اتصل مهند لازم تكلمه بروحها ومهند بدوره يهديها ويحاول يطمن قلبها ويبرده .. كانت حاسة بنبضات حمدان .. هذا ولدها الوحيد سندها في الحياة .. روحها اللي باقية .. ريحة المرحوم ريلها .. كل يوم كانت تصلي وتدعي ربها يرد حمدان بالسلامة .. 
مهند كان في المستشفى لين الساعة ثنتين ونص .. قام عشان يمر على شوق .. وبعدين يروح يحجز حق سالم في الفنتد لين ما يوصل .. وقبل ما يقوم رن تلفونه ولا شوق متصلة .. 
مهند استغرب بس قال أكيد صار شيء ورد عليها بسرعة .. 
مهند : ألو هلاشوق شوفيج ؟؟
شوق : لا ولا شيء سلامتك يا مهند .. بس إنت قلت بتمر الظهر وما مريت .. 
مهند : هاه .. امبلا أنا توني ألحين مخلص شغلي وياي صوبج .. 
شوق : مهند ليش ما تي توديني عند سيف ألحين .؟؟ بيلس وياه عادي حتى لو راقد ..
مهند: لا يا شوق ماله داعي .. بعدين هذي مستئفى شكبرها .. وين بتمين فيها بروحج ..
شوق بحزن : ليش إنته ما بتم وياي ..
انصعق مهند : هاه !!!!!!!!!
شوق : آسفة يا مهند ثقلت عليك .. خلاص لا تمر بروحي بعرف أوصل للمستشفى ..
مهند : لا لا يا شوق الله يهديج لا دخيلج 
شوق : لا أنا حاسة إنك متضايق مني ؟؟
مهند : يا أختي يا شوق كيف اتضايق منج إنتي بنت بلادي وفي محنة .. لازم أساعدج لا ضيق ولا شيء .. إنتي اصبري ومسافة الطريج وأنا عندج وسيف بنروح له المغرب إتفقنا ..
شوق : خلاص على راحتك ..
مهند : مع السلامة .. 
مهند أول ما سكر حس بخوف شديد .. على عكس الشعور اللي عاشت فيه شوق .. معقوله يكون هذا الإنسان أعجب فيني .. نظراته لي ومساعدته .. كل شيء يسويه على راحتي .. ويخاف على مشاعري ليكون بس حبني .. عادي وشو فيها أنا أصلا الكل يتمنى نظرة وحدة مني .. بس مهند غير عن الكل والله إنه بس في يومين قدر يبهرني بأخلاقه .. ورجولته اللي مالها حد .. وشكله باين صغير يعني أكيد مب متزوج .. 
قامت ودخلت غرفتها تبدل ملابسها .. وقعدت تتريا مهند .. 
مهند وهو في الطريق محتار شو اللي راح يصير وياه .. شوق خلاص خذت عليه وعلى كلامه وهي بعدها أحسها بنت صغيرة .. ومب فاهمة من الحياة شيء ومنتظرة أي نظرة حنان أو عطف .. والله خايف من اللي ياي .. 
وصل مهند عند شوق .. ودق الباب .. 
شوق لفت أوقايتها بسرعة وتحجبت عدل .. وفتح الباب .. 
شوق : هلا مهند تفضل ..
مهند بتردد : لا لا ما في داعي بس حبيت أتطمن عليج ويابلج وياي غدا ..
شوق : غدا!!! ليش عبلت على عمرك يا مهند ماله داعي أبدا .. أصلا أنا ما اشتهي ..
مهند : لا لا لازم تتغدين ما يصير ..
شوق : وين الواحد له نفس ياكل .. وأخوه طايح في المستشفى مريض(ودمعت عيونها)
حن قلب مهند عليها : شوق عشان خاطري لا تصيحين .. 
شوق تمت تطالع مهند بإستغراب ؟؟!!!
مهند : شو فيج ؟؟
شوق : لا ولاشيء بتدخل ولا لا ؟؟ 
مهند : لا ماله داعي .. 
شوق : انزين اشرب بس قلاص عصير وروح .. 
وبعد اصرار من شوق دخل مهند وقعد متلوم من نفسه وشرب العصير بسرعة ..
مهند : مشكورة ألحين أنا طالع 
شوق : أشوفك مستعيل .. بس أخليك على راحتك ..
مهند : بمر عليج المغرب كوني زاهبه .. 
شوق : إن شاء الله .. تآمر على شيء ثاني 
مهند : ما يآمر عليج عدو .. مع السلامة 
شوق : مع السلامة .. 
طلع مهند من عند شوق وهو متضايق من نفسه .. البنت خلاص تعودت عليه وهو مايصير هذا اللي يسويه .. شو أسوي ياربي .. وينك يا سالم يالله بسرعة تعال .. 
وعقب ساعتين بالضبط .. كان سالم في مطار بلجيكا .. 
سالم : حبيبتي هذي اول مرة تين بلجيكا صح ؟؟
منى : هيه .. 
سالم : والله من زمان خاطري أيبج وياي .. بلجيكا حلوة ..
منى : بس ما اظن إنه بيواحيلنا نشوفها .. 
سالم : هي والله لازم نسوي اللي علينا ونرد البلاد 
منى : والله غامظتنيب هذي شوق .. أحس ما ادري كيف بقولها 
سالم : لا يا منى قوي قلبج .. تدرين إني لا أنا ولا مهند نقدر نقولها .. هذي بنية 
منى : إن شاء الله أقدر .. بس بعد خايفة كيف بقولها .. وأنا ما أعرفها ولا تعرفني .. إنه اخوها مات وإنها بترد معاه .. بس وهو ميت لبلادها .. وخاصة إنها وحيدة .. 
سالم : والله أنا بعد متحتار .. وراسي يعورني من كثر ما أفكر معقولة يكون في ناس شي .. بدون أهل .. 
منى : وحتى لو رجعت الإمارات وبعدين شو اللي بيصير لها .. بتعيش بروحها في البيت .. بعد هذا ما يصير وتخيل إنهم ميسورين الحال كيف بتتصرف .. 
سالم : لا ما أعتقد أحس إنهم راهين شوي .. بس بعد تظل بنت وبروحها .. بس أظن مهند قال عندها عمة كبيرة في السن ..
منى : عيل خلاص أكيد لازم تعيش عند عمتها على الأقل تونسها .. 
سالم : أظن ما في غير هذا الشيء .. 
منى : الله ييسر الأمور قول آمين ..
سالم : آمين .. 
منى : اقول حبيبي .. 
سالم : هلا .. 
منى : استقت حق المفاعيص .. 
سالم : ههههههه ما مداج .. 
منى : مب متعودة اخليهم وأسافر .. 
سالم : ههههه قولي مب متعودة تخلينهم بيت اهلي وتطلعين حتى لو الخياط 
منى : تتطنز يعني ؟؟ 
سالم : لا ما اتطنز .. بس اليوم بتضطرين تطلعين معاي نتعشى بروحنا 
منى : اقول غنته تخديت 
سالم : أوووووه نسيت شوق .. الله ياخذ بليس 
منى : لعبت براسك بلجيكا .. 
سالم : هههههههه بلاد المزايين 
منى : والله ما تستحي ..
سالم : افا في حد عنده وردة جورية مفتحه ويطالع غيرها 
منى : انزين قص علي بكلمتين راع الدكان أنا تدهن لي سيري ..
سالم : انزين يا بوج ما قلنا شيء خلاص .. 
منى : انزين يالله اتصل في مهند قوله إنا إحنا وصلنا 
سالم : اوكي .. بس هو بيتريانا في الفندق .. أنا قلتله لا يي المطار .. درب عليه .. وهو لازم يتم قريب من حمدان في حاله صار له شيء ..
منى : والله مهند غامظني أكثر من شوق 
سالم : ليش يعني .؟؟؟
منى : شوف من متى وهو مب راضي يعرس ويوم فكر وقرر .. وناسب هالناس شوف شو صار فيه .. ولدهم بالمخدرات وولد عمهم بالمرض وزوجته بالإعاقة .. 
سالم : الله يعينه وبعدين العيب مب في الاهل إنه ولدهم طلع شي .. ما تعرفين إنتي طيش الشباب .. 
منى: أعرفه وكيف ما أعرفه .. وأنا اخوي مر بهذا الدمار نفسه بس الحمدلله إنه مايد أخويه أكتشفه بسرعة وقروا يعالجونه من هذا السم .. 
سالم : أحيده أخوج دوم راقد وتعبان والكل انصعق ىخر شيء إنه يتعاطى مخدرات .. أعوذ بالله .. 
منى : اللهم أكفي شبابنا هذا الشر .. 
سالم : آمين ..
طلع سالم تلفونه .. واتصل في مهند اللي كان في المستشفى عند حمدان 
مهند : ألو هلا والله 
سالم : هلا فيك .. شحالك 
مهند : والله الحمدلله .. بس متوتر شوي .. 
سالم : هد أعصابك وكل شيء تمام .. 
مهند : الله يسمع منك .. وين أنتوا وصلتوا 
سالم : لا أكلمك من الطيارة .. أكيد وصلنا 
مهند : حتىهنيه بتتمصخ الله يعين أهلك عليك 
سالم يغمز حق منى : لا اهلي راضين فيني بلحمي وشحمي وعظامي .. اما إنته مب مهم 
منى تضحك على ريلها اللي دومه مرح ويضحك حتى لو كان متضايق وزعلان ..
مهند : انزين أنا حجزت لكم في نفس الفندق اللي شوق ساكنة فيه عشان مرتك تم وياها لين موعد الردة .. 
سالم : صح زين ما سويت .. الهم يالله قوم اطلع .. وسير حقها لين ما نوصل .. 
مهند : لا لا وين إنتوا يبالكم ساعة لين ما توصلون ارتاحوا وعقب المغرب بيكم وبنروح لها .. 
سالم : لا لا شو تخلي البينة على أعصابها حرام عليك .. واصلا إحنا مب ياين نرتاح .. اسمع أنا قبل ما اوصل الفندق بعشر دقايق بدقلك عشان تي .. لين ما نزل أغراضنا الغرفة ونستقر تكون إنته وصلت ..
مهند : خلاص شورك وهداية الله .. 
سالم : انزين يالله عاد اجلب ويهك 
مهند : ردينا .. انزين خلاص يالله مع السلامة 
سالم : ههههههههه مع السلامة .. 
وقف مهند وطالع حمدان من ورى الزجاج .. بس استغرب من شيء .. حمدان مبتسم عيونه مغمضة بس مبتسم .. يا ترى ليش ؟؟ وتم يطالعه بإستغراب بدون ما يخوز عينه عنه.. 
ياه يا حمدان محلا هذي الإبتسامه بس عسى اللي عقبها خير مب شر .. 
ورد مهند يلس مكانه .. يفكر باللي ياي .. 
خذ نفس عميق وطرت على باله شهد .. آه ياللي سرقتي قلبي وعقلي بقو .. ومب راضية تخلينه حتى فكري تبين تستولين عليه .. ابغيج يا شهد بس في أشياء تمنعني منج .. أرتاحلج وفجأة أحس إني ضايع معاج .. أشوفج وأحس إنج تسحبين كل الرمسة مني .. جدامج أكون ضعيف وتختفي كل رجولتي .. أيلس على ركبي وأقولج قولي .. آمري يا شهد .. واحطج في عيوني وعمري ما انزلج منها .. وتكونين معاي على طول يا هل ترى أقدر أنسى ولا كل الذكريات بتم لاصقة في ذهني وبتعكر مزاجي وصفو حياتي .. 
مرت ساعة تقريبا مثل البرق ما حس فيها مهند اتصل فيه سالم يقوله إنه واصل تقريبا قام وراح الفندق اللي ساكنة فيه شوق .. ما اتصل فيها .. ولما وصل شاف سالم عند الإستقبال .. 
وعاد بالأحضان .. 
سالم : حيا الله الغالي 
مهند : الله يحيك الحمدلله على السلامة .. 
سالم : الله يسلمك 
مهند يصد على منى . 
مهند : الحمدلله على السلامة ياأم عمر ..
منى : الله يسلمك يا مهند .. 
مهند يرد يكلم سالم ..

----------


## أسرار الليل

مهند : انتوا اصعدوا وريحوا وأنا بترياكم هني تحت في الكوفي شوب .. 
سالم : لا لا شو هني أصعد معانا .. 
مهند : لا لا خل أم عمر تاخذ راحتها .. أنا بترياكم هني متى ما تبون نروح حق شوق .. 
سالم : على راحتك بس لا تخاف ما بنتأخر .. 
مهند : لا عادي خذوا راحتكم بعدها الساعة خمس ونص وأنا قلتلها المغرب بيج ..
سالم : إن شاء الله .. بس لحظة توني واصل بكمل الإجراءات 
مهند : لا شوه أنا حاجزلكم ومخلص ..
سالم : ليش تعبل على عمرك يا مهند 
مهند : لا عادي ما فيها شيء .. وبعدين إنته ياي هني عشاني ..
سالم ك منو قص عليك .. 
مهند يبتسم : انزين خلاص المهم لحظة باخذ عنهم مفتاح الغرفة .. 
مهند عطى سالم مفتاح غرفته .. ودخل هو الكوفي شوب وطلبله قهوة يتسلى فيها قبل ما يروح عند شوق كانت أعصابه شوي متورترة .. كيف بيقولها وشو بتكون ردة فعلها صدق كان خايف .. عقب نص ساعة دق له سالم وقاله إنهم زاهبين .. وهو قاله لحظة بتصل بشوق وبنروح لها .. 
مهند مسك تلفون الفندق وطلب يعطونه رقم الغرفة .. ما حب يتصل على موبايلها .. 
رن تلفون الغرفة .. خافت شوق وما ردت عليه .. أكيد بيسلونها عن الوقت اللي بيروحون فيه والفلوس وهي ما تعرف شيء عن هذا كله .. ما ردت .. وتم مهند يطلب رقم الغرفة وهي ما ترد .. خاف تكون طلعت .. بس اتصل على موبايلها .. 
ردت شوق على طول .. 
شوق : هلا مهند 
مهند : أهلين .. شحالج شوق 
شوق : تمام الحمدلله .. 
مهند : أقول شوق إنتي وين ؟؟
شوق : أنا في الفندق ولا تخاف زاهبة من ألحين 
مهند قلبه عوره البنت وايد تحاتي أخوها : أها زين عيل لأني ادق من الصبح على رقم الغرفة وما تردين ؟؟
شوق : الحمدلله يعني هذا إنته .. 
مهند : هي ليش ؟؟
شوق : ما ادري كنت زايغة .. أتحسب حد من الفندق وتدري ما أعرف أتصرف 
مهند : انزين خلاص .. 
شوق : بس إنته ليش في الفندق .. 
مهند : ألحين بصعد لج وبقولج .. 
شوق حست بخوف : مهند دخيلك وغلاة أغلى الناس عندك قولي شو فيك قلبي مب متطمن 
مهند بتردد : لا أطمني ما شيء .. ألحين بصعد 
شوق : واكي اترياك ...
سكر مهند وصعد عند قوم سالم وطلع وياهم ودق باب غرفة شوق .. 
شوق فتحت الباب .. وانصدمت منو هذيل اللي ويا مهند .. وليش ياين معاه .؟؟؟؟
شوق : هلا تفضلوا .. 
منى : دام فضلج غناتي .. 
دخلوا .. وقعدوا في الصالة .. 
شوق : حياكم الله .. 
مهند : شوق هذا ربيعي سالم ومرته منى 
شوق : حياكم الله .. شو تشربون 
منى : لا ماله داعي تعالي يا شوق .. إحنا بغيناج في كلمة .. 
شوق تمت تطالع مهند بنظرات غريبة .. يا ترى شو اللي صاير .. ومنو هذيل وانا شو يخصني فيهم .. شو يبون مني .. وليش ياين ألحين أنا الحين بطلع ويا مهند المستشفى !!!!! 
درات الأسئلة في ذهن شوق .. والكل أحترم الصمت اللي هي فيه .. 
ومنى قررت تبدأ .. 


شو ردة فعل شوق .. وكيف بتتقبل موت أخوها .. وأحداث وايد بنعرفها في الجزء الياي 
السمووووووووحة ..


الجزء السادس والعشرون 
منى : شوق تعالي عندي .. 
شوق : دخيلكم قولولي شو السالفة .. مهند الله يخليك ؟؟ شو اللي مستوي .. 
مهند : يا شوق إنتي إنسانة مؤمنة و .....
شوق ظلمت الدنيا في عيونها .. شو السالفة أكيد شيء جايد .. 
منى : يا شوق مهما صار إحنا بنتم وياج وما بنخليج .. وإن شاء الله ما تحتاجين شيء .. 
شوق بدت تفقد أعصابها : يا ناس قولوا شو السالفة .. 
مهند : يا شوق سيف أخوج 
شوق : اخويه .. شو فيه انطق يا مهند 
مهند : سيف يا شوق .....عطاج عمره 
شوق ما صدقت اللي سمعته وطاحت على الأرض .. مهند وسالم ومنى قاموا .. وقربوا منها .. شوق كان مغمى عليها من قوة الصدمة .. منى ركضت ويابت لها ماي ورشت على ويهها شويه ماي شوق وعت وتمت تشوفهم بنظرات كلها خوف .. وبدت تصيح من خاطرها .. 
منى : يا شوق اذكري ربج .. هذي إرادته .. 
شوق : سيف سيف أخووووووووووووووويه .. مهند انته جذاب شو تبا مني .. خلوني بروحي أنا بسير عند سيف .. قوموا عني .. وقامت وراحت صوب الباب منى ما قدرت تمسكها .. مهند ركض وراها .. ومسكها من إيدها بقو .. 
صدت له شوق وشافته والدموع تنزل من دموعها : مهن ...مهن .. مهند 
مهند شافها بنظرات كلها عطف وحنان .. غمظته صدق قلبه عوره .. عليها .. صدق اليوم شكلها الخالق الناطق سلامة .. 
مهند انتبه انه ماسك إيدها وهدها .. شوق انتبهت ..
شوق : مهند دخيلك لا تخليني الدنيا ما ترحم وأنا مالي حد .. سيف خلاص راح راح راح .. صرخت بأعلى صوتها .. : سيـــــــف .. 
وطاحت ومسكها مهند وطلع سالم وساعده ودخلوها داخل .. منى تمت عندالها .. لين ما نشت وتمت تصيح .. 
مهند كان وايد متضايق من اللي استوى في شوق .. كان يالس في الصالة ويا سالم ومنى داخل عند شوق .. 
مهند : والله قطعت قلبي 
سالم : صدقك والله الله يعينها بس .. 
مهند : باجر الصبح الطيارة صح ؟؟ 
سالم : هيه الساعة تسع وراح نكون مشغولين لا نتسى إنه المرحوم بيكون ويانا .. 
مهند تنهد : الله يعين والله إني أهملت حمدان هاليومين ..
سالم : وحليله حمدان لازم أمر عليه .. 
مهند ابتسم ابتسامة صفرا : فيك الخير بس المشكلة إنه ما بيحس فيك ..
سالم : الله يقومه بالسلامة يارب 
طلعت منى من غرفة شوق وراحت لهم في الصالة ..
منى : أخوي مهند شوق تبغيك ..
سالم صد وشاف مهند اللي كان مستغرب : ماقالت شو تبى فيني؟؟؟؟
منى : لا ما قالت بس تبغيك ضروري

----------


## أسرار الليل

سالم : شو حالتها ألحين 
منى : ذابخة عمرها من الصياح 
سالم : الله يعينها ..
مهند : انزين قوموا خلنا نشوف شو تبى 
منى : لا .. تبغيك بروحك 
زادت علامات التعجب في ويه مهند وقام علشان يروح عند شوق دق الباب ودخل .. 
مهند : شوق طلبتيني 
شوق وصوتها رايح من الصياح : مهند سيف وين ؟؟ ومتى بنرد الإمارات 
مهند : سيف في المستشفى وأنا تكفلت بكل الإجراءات وباجر بتردون الإمارات 
شوق : بنرد .. يعني منو 
مهند : إنتي وجثة المرحوم ومعاج سيف ومنى زوجته .. 
شوق : وإنته يا مهند ..
مهند تم يطالعها بإستغراب وما عرف شو يرد عليها وهي زادت في الصياح ..
مهند : شوق هدي نفسج شوي .. 
شوق : مهند أنا مالي حد في الدنيا غير أخويه وألحين خلاص صرت بروحي ..
مهند : الله يكون في عونج .. وإن شاء الله بوصي اهلي عليج ..
شوق : مهند دخيلك لا تخليني .. مستعدة اكون .... (وزادت في الصياح)
مهند تم يطالع شوق بشفقة وحنان .. صدق انظلمت هذي البنية بعدها صغيرة وانحرمت من كل شيء ..
شوق بصوت متقطع : مهند مهند أنا اخاف أتم بروحي رد ويانا الإمارات 
مهند قعد يتساءل في نفسه .. شو هالجرأة اللي تملكها هذي البنية .. كيف تقولي شي وهي اصلا ما تعرفني .. 
في هذي اللحظة شهد اتصلت في مهند .. مهند لما شاف الرقم حس بعمره خايف .. من شو ما يدري المهم بس خايف .. شوق علا صوتها في الصياح .. ومهند لف بيطلع ..
شوق: لا دخيلك يا مهند لا تروح 
مهند : بس برد على التلفون .. 
شوق : رد وإنته هنيه أخاف والله أخاف وزادت في صياحها .. 
مهند ما رد على شهد .. وتم واقف في مكانه ما يعرف شو يسوي أو و يقول .. 
شهد استغربت .. ليش مهند ما يرد عليها .. وهو اللي قال كل مرة بيتصل وبيسأل عليها .. لا لا يمكن مشغول .. حطت التلفون .. وفتحت القرآن تقرا شوي من زمان ما قرت .. 
منى دخلت على مهند وفي إيدها قلاص عصير طلبته حق شوق عشان تهدي بالها .. 
منى : بسج صياح يا شوق .. ارحمي حالج وقومي اشربي قلاص العصير .. 
شوق : ما ابغي شيء دخيلكم ردوني البلاد ما ابا أتم هني .. 
مهند : لازم تشربين العصير يا شوق وبتردين البلاد إن شاء الله باجر .. 
شوق : لا ما أبغي شيء خلوني خلاص ..
مهند خذ قلاص العصير وقرب من شوق : شوق دخيلج ارحمي حالج واشربي شوي عشان خاطري .. مهند هالمرة حسها أخته الصغيرة اللي لازم يحافظ عليها .. 
شوق تمت تطالعه وتحسبه غريب شوي .. : ما أبغي 
مهند : عشان خاطري ياشوق .. لا تكسرين بخاطري ..
شوق بهدوء خذت قلاص العصير ورشفت من رشفه وحطته .. خذت نفس عميق وغمضت عيونها وبدت تدمع بهدوء .. 
منى تكلم مهند : مهند روح ارتاح سالم نزل راح الشقة روح عنده وأنا بتم عندها وبرتب أغراضها وببات وياها اليوم .. 
مهند يأشر حق منى إنها تطلع من الحجرة وياه .. 
وعقب ما طلعوا .. 
شوق فتحت عيونها حست الدنيا جدامها شوداء شو اللي يستوي فيها .. خايفة ترتجف .. هي وين ما تدري .. بس اللي تعرفه إنه أخوها راح وباجر بترد بدون ما يكون حد وياها .. بتكون مع جثة اخوها .. بعد ما كانت تضحك وياه قبل يومين .. مرت جدامها صورة سيف .. وهو مبتسم غمضت عيونها واستسلمت .. 
مهند : منى دخيلج حطي بالج عليها .. 
منى : بإذن الله لا تخاف يا مهند .. 
مهند : أنا بنزل عند سالم إذا بغيتي شيء اتصلي ..
منى : إن شاء الله..
مهند صد وراح صوب الباب بيطلع ..
منى : مهند .. 
مهند : هلا .. 
منى : شهد شخبارها .. 
مهند تذكر الإتصال : الحمدلله بخير .. 
منى : سلم عليها يوم بتكلمها .. 
مهند : يوصل إن شاء الله .. 
وطلع مهند من الشقة وقرر يتصل في شهد .. نزل ويلس في المطعم اللي في الفندق واتصل في شهد .. 
شهد من شافت رقم مهند ابتسمت من خاطرها وردت عليه بفرح .. 
شهد : السلام عليكم هلا والله 
مهند بحزن وضيق : وعليكم السلام هلا شهد .. اتصلتي ؟؟
شهد استغربت من لهجة مهند : هيه اتصلت .. آسفة إذا أزعجتك .. 
مهند في هذي اللحظة نزلت من عينه دمعه حارة .. : لا ياشهد عادي 
شهد بخوف : مهند شو فيك ؟؟؟ صوتك مب عايبني .. 
مهند : ما فيني شيء ..
شهد تضايقت : قول فيني بس ما ابغي اقولج ..
مهند : يا شهد صدق مافيني شيء بس أحاتي شوي 
شهد بتردد : شوق صح؟؟؟
مهند تنهد : هيه شوق .. مقطعه قلبي يا شهد البنت ما استحملت الصدمة وحالتها حاله ألحين .. ومب عارفة شو تسوي وخايفة من كل حد .. 
شهد : حتى منك .؟؟؟
مهند : هذا اللي استغربت منه .. أنا الوحيد اللي مرتاحتلي ..
شهد بخوف : يعني تعلقت فيك ؟؟
مهند : لا ياشهد بس خوفها يخليها تقول اشياء ما تفهمها ولاحظي إنها بعدها صغيرة .. 
شهد : يعني مثل .. 
مهند حس إنه ممكن يضايقها إذا قالها : لا ولا شيء .. أصلا أنا ماحطيت في بالي .. 
شهد : مهند ممكن أسأل سؤال ؟؟؟
مهند : أكيد .. 
شهد : إنته .. إنته .. 
مهند : شهد شو فيج ؟؟؟ 
شهد : لا خلاص إنسى .. 
مهند : على راحتج 
شهد بلحجة غريبة : خلاص انا بخليك .. حط بالك على نفسك وعلى شوق 
مهند : استغرب من لهجتها : إن شاء الله .. 
شهد : يالله مع السلامة 
مهند : على فكرة ..
شهد : نعم ..
مهند : منى مرت سالم ربيعي تتذكرينها 
شهد : هيه اكيد ..
مهند : تراها تسلم عليج .. 
شهد : والله .. الله يسلمها من الشر سلم عليها وايد ..
مهند : يوصل .(سكت شوي) شهد .. 
شهد : نعم ..
مهند : أنا .. أقولج سلمي على الكل (خواف)
شهد بحزن : يوصل إن شاء الله .. مع السلامة .. 
مهند بضيق : مع السلامة .. 
مهند سكر عن شهد وحس عمره بيختنق .. ليش شي وايد باردة وبرودها يذبحني .. ياربي شو أسوي معاها .. أرد الإمارات وأشوفها وأخلي سالم ويا حمدان .. لالا أصلا سالم وياه حرمته وما يقدر يتم وايد عشان الدوام وعياله اللي مخلنهم عند أخته .. 
قام بطفر وراح عند سالم في غرفته ..
شهد حست بغصة في حلجها ما تدري ليش والخوف كان يسري في جسدها نفس الإحساس اللي راودها هناك عند البحر يوم عرفت بموت سلطان ..
نزلت راسها وسمحت لعيونها تذرف اكبر كم من الدموع .. خايفة .. خايفة تفقد إنسان عزيز على قلبها .. خايفة تفقد مهند .. 
في غرفة أم حمدان .. ميرة كانت قاعدة مع أمها وتهمز لها ريولها .. 
أم حمدان بكل حزن : ميرة 
ميرة : هلا أمايه .. 
أم حمدان : تولهت على حمدان ..
ميرة : أمايه كلنا تولهنا عليه أدعيله يا أمايه ..
أم حمدان : والله قلبي يقولي حمدان بيرد .. بصحة وعافية 
ميرة : وقلبج يقولج الصح يا أمايه حمدان بيرد بإذن الله تعالى .. 
أم حمدان : الله يسمع منج .. قومي يا امايه من الصبح إنتي عندي .. روحي شوفي عيالج ورريلج .. ألحين بيرد من الدوام قومي زهبيله الغدا .. 
ميرة : إن شاء الله أمايه .. رفعت ميرة راسها وأمها كانت تدمع عيونها .. تتالم من كل خاطرها .. صدق الضنى غالي .. 
طلعت من الحجرة ودمعت عيونها .. محمد كان توه داخل البيت راجع من الشركة ..وشاف غناة روحه والدموع تنزل من عيونها ما انتبهت له كان وراها .. 
وحط إيده على جتفها .. 
ميرة صدت وشافته .. ابتسمت .. 
محمد مسح دموعها بإيده .. 
محمد : غناتي .. شو فيج ؟؟ كم مرة قلتلج دموعج غالية .. ومحد يستاهلها .. 
ميرة : خايفة على امايه يا محمد .. 
محمد : ما عليها شر بس إنتي تدرين حمدان غالي ..
ميرة : الله يعافيها .. بس والله خايفة ..
محمد : تخافين وأنا وياج .. 
ميرة : يمكن هذا الشيء الوحيد .. اللي مصبرني .. 
محمد : أقول ما تسمعين شيء ؟؟
ميرة : شو !!؟؟
محمد : مب شنه في صفارات إنذار تنطلق من أعماقي ..
ميرة : هههههههههههههههه يالله روح بدل ملابسك وأنا بزهب لك العشا
محمد : زين تسوين ..
ميرة : بس ادخل شوي شوي الصوص راقدة ..
محمد : حلاته اللعوزة على أصولها 
ميرة بدلع : لا حمادة دخيلك والله تعبت وأنا احاول أرقدها 
محمد : شو راج اتعبي مرة ثانية 
حاست ميرة بوزها وراحت عنه المطبخ وهي متغيظة ويوم وصلت ضحكت .. من زمان ما ضحكت من خاطرها .. الهم راكب عليها من فوق .. بس في وجود محمد .. تحاول تتناسى شيء من اللي تعيشه .. تفننت في العشا وحطته في صينية وصعدته فوق حق ريلها .. 
في عالم ثاني كانت هذي الإنسانة .. من هاك اليوم وهي تكرر نفس الشيء .. بدون محد يحس فيها .. أو حتى يواسيها .. محد كان يدري بالمعاناه اللي تعيشها ..قلبها يتقطع كل يوم في نفس الموقف ونفس الوقت .. كل يوم كانت تموت مرة ومرتين وثلاث .. والهدوء ذابحنها .. صح أحيانا تنفجر جدام الكل .. بس يكون الإنفجار هادئ .. لكن لما تكو في هذا الموقف ما تقدر تمسك نفسها ..هي إنسانة وهذي مشاعر ما تقدر تتحكم فيها .. هي تحبه ومن أعماق قلبها ولو حتى إنه مو زوجها .. خلاص تأقلمت على إنها تعطيه كل مشاعرها ما خصصت لنفسها أي شيء .. كل شيء حتى الدعاء كان حق حمدان من ذاك اليوم .. من اول يوم انفصلت فيه وهي على نفس الحال .. تفتح الكبت وتشوف الفستان اللي يلمع بلونه الابيض بياض الثلج .. كل يوم تتخيل نفسها لابستنه واقفة على الكوشه .. كل يوم تشوفه بنظرات حب وحنان وكأنه شيء تحبه وانحرمت منه .. كل يوم تمرر إيدها عليه وتذرف كم هائل من الدموع ومحد حاس فيها .. وعدت نفسها إنها ما تلبسه إلا إذا انزفت حق حمدان .. ومحد غير حمدان .. ياترى شو الوصية اللي وصى أبويه فيها .. الفضول كان يسري في كل جوارحها .. كانت تبغي تسأل أبوها .. بس المشكلة هذا مستحيل .. حياءها وخجلها ما يسمحلها بهذا الشيء .. هذي كانت معاناة نورة اليومية .. 
أم محمد كانت صاعدة فوق تشوف شهد .. وبعدها قررت تمر على نورة لانها اليوم ما شافتها .. دقت باب الغرفة .. نورة ارتبكت خلت الكبت وراحت صوب الشبرية وطاحت تحت اللحاف .. أم محمد استغربت إنه محد رد عليها .. دخلت .. شافت بنتها تحت اللحاف .. وراحت صوبها 
أم محمد : نورة .. أمايه نورة 
نورة ما بغت تفتح عيونها لانه باين عليها إنها صايحة ففضلت تم مسكرة عيونها أحسن 
أم محمد لحفت بنتها زين وحبتها على جبينها ودعت لها من خاطرها ولما يت بتطلع شافت باب الكبت مفتوح قربت منه .. وشافت الفستان الأبيض
نزلت دمعه من عيونها .. 
فديت روحج يابنتي انحرمتي من أحلى أيام حياتج .. الله يعوضج خير .. تنهدت وطلعت من الحجرة 
نورة فتحت عيونها وحضنت المخدة وطلعت كل الدموع اللي باقية في عيونها صاحت دم .. نزفت وايد .. كافي يا دنيا تعذيب كافي .. مرت جدامها صورة حمدان .. غصبن عنها تحبه .. خلاص مستحيل تهد حمدان .. وردت بذكرياتها لايام الملجة الحلوة .. تذكرت ابتسامه حمدان الهادية .. كلماته العفويه .. أسلوبه الهادي .. استحماله لحياءها الزايد .. حبه لها .. صدق كان يحبها من قلبه وهذا اللي خلاها تتعلق فيه أكثر وأكثر .. وبعد صراع طويل .. سلمت نفسها للنوم .. 
أبو محمد كان في غرفته .. دخلت أم محمد عليه .. 
أم محمد : شو أخبارك اليوم يامبارك 
أبو محمد يتنهد : الحمدلله أحسن .. 
أم محمد : وين أحسن وإنته بهذي الحالة 
أبو محمد : قوليلي يا سلمى شو اللي أقدر أسويه لهم وأنا بسويه .. غامظيني والله 
أم محمد : منو تقصد .. إنته بروحك حالتك حاله .. 
أبو محمد : البيت كله معتفس يا سلمى .. شوفي محمد طول الوقت يطلع حرته في الشركة .. ونسى أخته اللي لازم تروح وتتعالج .. ونورة كل يوم تذبل وتذبل ومحد حاس فيها .. وميرة شاله البيت فوق راسها وتحاتي أخوها ليل نهار .. شهد اللي متضيجة من عمرها وتحس إنها عاله علينا .. ومرت المرحوم أخويه اللي أحس بالدم يغلي في عروقها من اللي صايب ولدها .. واللي هناك ما ندري عنهم مهند وحمدان .. حمدان الفقير .. ومهند هذا الريال الشهم اللي ما تهنى بحياته ولا بزوجته .. آخ يا سلمى ما أدري أدواي جرح منو ولا جرح منو ؟؟
أم محمد : آه يا بو محمد كل الجروح تتداوى إلا جرح واحد .. 
أبو محمد فهم قصد مرته : يا سلمى سلطان خلاص راح .. هو الجرح الوحيد اللي ما أفكر فيه لأنه ما بيبرى خلاص .. ولدنا ربج أختاره واللي يريده الله أحسن من اللي إحنا نريده .. 
أم محمد : ونعم بالله .. استهدي بالله يا مبارك وريح نفسك ورانا صلاة الفجر 
أبو محمد : صدقتي .. تصبحين على الطاعة ..
أم محمد : وإنته من أهلها .. 

الكل غمض عيونه وأعلن نهاية يوم صعب مر على بيت بو محمد .. أحداث يديدة .. تنتظرنا في الجزء الياي .. وفرح وألم يديد .. ياترى شو مصير شوق يوم بترد الإمارات .. ولين متى بتم الحالة بين مهند وشهد .. ومتى بيرتاح بيت بو محمد من الهم .. 
ومتى بيبرى جرح نورة .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كلها تساؤلات راح نعرف تفاصيلها في الاجزاء الياية ..

----------


## fatemah

ننتظر 
على باب المصير لها العائلة اللي.................
تحياتي

----------


## أسرار الليل

طيب هذيه الأجزاء البقايه اللحين راح انزلهاا

----------


## أسرار الليل

الجزء السابع والعشرون ..
الفجر شوق كانت قاعدة على البلكونة والدموع تنزل بهدوء على عيونها .. ما تدري شو اللي صار فيها .. قلبها قاعد يتقطع قطعه قطعه .. خلاص الحياة بالنسبة لها انتهت .. أخوها وراح .. كيف راح تكمل حياتها .. تمنت تكون أكبر شوي .. يمكن تقدر تسوي لنفسها شيء .. لكن كيف بتقدر تكمل حياتها بروحها .. يا في بالها أخوها سيف .. أبدا ما كان مقصر فيها .. كان بالنسبة لها الام والأبو وكل شيء .. كيف بترد الإمارات بروحها .. كيف بتعيش في البيت العود بروحها .. ليش ؟؟ ما كان عندها امل .. تمنت من كل قلبها إنه الله يسر لها اللي فيه الخير .. مسحت دموعها وتنهدت وقامت تستعد حق الموت .. فعلا رغم إنها كانت تبغي ترد لكن حست إنه اول ما بيدفنون أخوها بيدفنون روحها معاه .. خلاص يا شوق ما عاد لج مكان في هالدنيا .. 
دخلت عليها منى .. 
منى : السلام عليكم ..
شوق بحزن : وعليكم السلام 
منى : لازم تستعدين يا شوق لانه طيارتنا بعد أرع ساعات .. ساعة بالكثير وبنطلع من الفندق 
شوق بصوت مبحوح : إن شاء الله ..
طلعت منى من الغرفة وهي زعلانة على هذي البنت الصغيرة اللي أبدا ما تهنت في حياتها .. كيف راح تعيش بروحها .. صدق الله يعينها !!!
مهند كان في طريجه للفندق .. كان يفكر بشوق .. كيف بتقدر تستحمل الوحدة وهي بنت صغيرة ..رجعت ملامحها جدامه ..سلامة بكل شيء .. تشبه سلامة .. عيونها كلامها الحزن اللي في ويها حتى دموعها تطابق دموع سلامة .. 
طرد كل الأفكار اللي في عقله .. خذ نفس عميق .. : وينج يا شهد ؟؟!!!
وصل مهند الفندق ولقى سالم يخلص الإجراءات .. طبعا هو كان مخلص إجراءات نقل جثة المرحوم سيف .. 
مهند : السلام عليكم 
سالم : هلا مهند وعليكم السلام .. 
مهند : كل شيء زاهب .. 
سالم : تقريبا .. بس تدري صدق غامظتني البنية .. كيف بنخليها بروحها ..
مهند : أكيد بتروح عند عمتها .. 
سالم : الله يعينها .. 
مهند : مرتك وين ؟؟
سالم : من أمس وهي عندها .. 
مهند : خلنا نصعد لهم فوق .. 
سالم : يالله .. 
دق سالم الباب وفتحت له منى 
سالم : بشري يا منى شو حالها ألحين 
منى : أردى وأردى .. مب طايعة تاكل ولا شيء يالسة وتصيح وبس ..
سالم : الله يعينها ..
مهند بتردد : منى أدخلي وقوليلها إني بشوفها 
سالم صد على مهند وشافه بنظرة حزن وكأنه يقوله .. : لا لا يامهند اصبر شوي 
مهند بادل ربيعه نظرة كلها عزم وإصرار .. 
منى دخلت عند شوق وقالتلها إنه مهند يبغي يشوفها .. وشوق ما ردت عليها .. بس خذت شيلتها ولفتها على راسها ومسحت دموعها .. 
منى : مهند .. تعال 
دخل مهند عند شوق وطلعت منى .. 
مهند : شوق أنا يت أسلم عليج وأقولج حطي بالج على نفسج عدل ..
شوق تمت تطالعه بنظرات كلها توسل وحزن وحطت إيدها على ويهها وبدت تصيح 
مهند : ياشوق شو بيفيدج الصياح دخيلج لا تقطعين قلبي .. 
شوق بصوت مخنوق : مهند قولي بصراحة أنا أهمك ولا لا 
مهند استغرب من السؤال : أكيد تهميني 
شوق : عيل لا تخليني دخيلك يا مهند لا تخليني أرجوك أرجوك .. 
مهند انصعق : كيف يعني .. 
شوق : ما ادري بس المهم ما تخليني أنا خايفة يا مهند خايفة ..
مهند بحزن : شوق أنا أول ما توصلين الإمارات بكلم أختي تزورج ولو مرتي قدرت بخليها تزورج بعد ..
شوق بإستغراب واضح : مرتك .!!! إنته معرس ..؟؟؟؟
مهند : تقريبا .. المهم مب هذا موضوعنا ..
شوق حست بقلبها يغلي من داخل خلاص حتى مهند خسرته .. أصلا هي ما ملكته عشان تخسره .. مهند ملك غيرها وهي مالها حق فيه ..
مهند : زهبتي كل أغراضج .. 
شوق : الحمدلله 
مهند صد عشان يطلع .. 
شوق بخوف : مهند لا دخيلك لا تخليني بروحي ..
مهند شافها بنظرة حزينة وطلع .. ودخلت شوق في نوبة صياح خلاص آخر أمل في حياتها إنتهى .. ما في أمل ثاني .. 
مهند طلع من عندها وهو متضايق وايد .. ما يعرف ليش تعلق فيها يمكن لأنه يشفق عليها وايد لصغر سنها والظروف اللي تعيشها .. مسكينة ياشوق .. بس صدق ما أقدر أتخلى عن ِ شهد ..
نزل عند سالم ونزلت شوق ويا منى وراحوا المطار مع بعض .. وشوق ما قالت ولا كلمة .. بس قبل ما يدخلون صدت شوق على مهند ..
شوق : مهند ..
مهند : نعم ..
شوق : ادعيلي يا مهند من قلبك .. لا تنساني ادعيلي من خاطرك ..
مهند : خير إن شاء الله حطي بالج على نفسج يا شوق ومثل ما وعدتج أختي أسما بتكون وياج على طول .. 
دخلت شوق .. وتنهد مهند حس إنه شيء كبير إنزاح عن قلبه .. بس بعده حاس بالألم .. 
طلع من المطار .. كانت الإجراءات صعبة وايد .. ولولا وجود السفارة ومعاونتها لمهند كان تبهدل بس صدق الله يخلي بلادنا اللي مب مقصرة علينا بشيء ..
وصل مهند الفندق .. من زمان أهمل حمدان .. ما يروح له مثل قبل حس بالعجز حس بالتقصير .. ياربي شو اللي بيرحني ومتى برتاح .. هذا اللي أبغي أعرفه .. ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
بعد أذان العصر .. طلع محمد من المسيد عشان يروح الشركة مثل ما تعود من كذا يوم .. واللي ما كان منتبه له محمد إنه هناك في عيون تراقبه بكل حذر .. عشان ما يلاحظها .. 
وصل محمد الشركة .. وأول ما دخل الشركة .. وراح صوب مكتبه تحديدا ..
محمد : سامية محد سأل عني اليوم ..
السكرتيرة : إمبلا إستاذ في شخص سأل عنك بعد مارحت اليوم الظهر 
محمد : ما قال منو إسمه
السكرتيرة : لا والله بس آل (قال) إنوه راح يرجع العصر .. 
محمد : اوكي .. هاتيلي ملفات قسم الحسابات بسرعة أوقع عليهم 
الشكرتيرة : إن شاء الله ..
دخل محمد المكتب .. وقعد واتصل في ميرة .. 
محمد : يا مرحبا بناعم الصوت 
ميرة : ههههههه لا تتمنكر قول شو عندك متصل ألحين 
محمد : أفا تولهت عليج ..
ميرة : تدري إنك أكبر لواص في العالم .. الله يعيني عليك بس قول آمين 
محمد : آمين .. أقول ميرو حبيبتي ندخل في الموضوع أحسن 
ميرة : أنا قلت هذا الدلع ماوراه إلا طلبات الإستاذ محمد اللي ما تخلص .. أقول ليش ما تحطني سكرتيره بدال هذي اللي مرتزة عندك بلايا حجاب ولا شيء .. 
محمد يتطنز : أفا ميرة بنت حميد تشتغل سكرتيرة وراسي يشم الهوا ما يصير!!!
ميرة : بسك عاد من الطنازة ارمس عدل .. 
محمد : ميرة اليوم أنا بتأخر عندي شغل وايد .. فلا تتريني فالليل 
ميرة : لا تأخير لا .. 
محمد : دخيلج ميرة وايد شغل وراي .. 
ميرة : ما أظن الشركة تفتح لين نصاف الليالي .. 
محمد : إذا أنا أبغي عادي .. 
ميرة : عيل يوم بكيفك حق شو تشاور .. خذ راحتك باي 
محمد : لحظة لحظة خذتيني بشراع وميداف الله يهداج .. 
ميرة : محمد خلصني بنتك مأذتني يالله سكر أبا أرقدها .. 
محمد : انزين مهند إذا اتصل على تلفون الحجرة خليه يتصل على الشركة لأنه قالي بيتصل اليوم ..
ميرة تقلد السكرتيرة : أوامر ثانية إستاز محمد 
محمد : لا مشكورة .. اجلبي ويهج 
ميرة : صدق ما تنعطى ويه .. باي 
محمد : مع السلامة ..
دق باب المكتب ..
محمد : نعم يا سامية ..
سامية : تفضل هذي الملفات ..و نفس الشخص اللي كان جاي الظهر موجود برع أدخله 
محمد : هيه ..
سامية تلف وراها : تفضل لو سمحت الإستاز عم ينتظرك 
فيصل وهو يدخل : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
محمد : وعليكم السلام والرحمة .. تفضل ..
فيصل : دام فضلك يا بومبارك 
محمد : هلا أخوي آمر .. أي خدمة أقدر اقدمها لك ..
فيصل : بصراحة يا محمد أنا ياي أسأل عن مهند نسيبك .. 
محمد : خير إن شاء الله .. 
فيصل : كل خير يا محمد كل خير .. بس بغيته في موضوع خاص ..
محمد : ولا ما أدري اخوي ....
فيصل : فيصل .. فيصل بن جاسم ..
محمد : والنعم .. اخوي فيصل .. بس طمني 
فيصل : شيء خاص بيني وبينه وأنا مب قادر أوصل له ..
محمد : بصراحة يا اخوي يا فيصل مهند في الوقت الحالي مسافر .. مع ولد عمي للعلاج في بلجيكا إذا تباني اوصل له رسالة أنا ما عندي مانع .. 
فيصل : مشكور يالحبيب وما تقصر .. بس اول ما يوصل بغيت تعطيه كرتي وتقوله يتصل فيني ضروري .. (يناوله الكرت)
محمد : إن شاء الله من عيوني .. تآمر يا أخ فيصل ..
فيصل : ما يآمر عليك عدو .. أنا أترخص ألحين 
محمد : لا وين لازم تشرب عصير ولا شيء ..
فيصل : مرة ثانية إن شاء الله .. 
محمد : على راحتك ..
فيصل : مع السلامة 
محمد : مع السلامة ..
طلع فيصل وخلا محمد في حيرة من أمره يا ترى منو هذا الإنسان اللي يسأل عن مهند .. ويبغيه في شيء ضروري وهو ما يعرفه .. حط الكرت في أدرج المكتب وكمل شغله .. 
طلع فيصل من المكت وهو متكدر .. ياترى لين متى ؟؟ متى بنحل هذي المشكلة .. وصل عند سيارته ركب وقال بكل حزن 
فيصل : لين ألحين مسافر والله أعلم متى بيرد 
منصور: دخيلك لا تقول شيء يا أستاذ فيصل 
فيصل : منصور كم مرة قلتلك لا تقول إستاذ .. وبعدين فعلا مهند مازال مسافر ..
منصور حط إيده على راسه ونزله ودمعت عيونه : لين متى بيتم ضميري يعذبني ..؟؟؟ لين ما أموت 
فيصل : لا تعذب عمرك يا منصور .. الله ما يترك عباده .. 
منصور : يا فيصل إنته ما تدري باللي أعانيه في داخلي .. أنا اخاف يكون ظلم البنت وهدها عشان اللي سويته .. أنا تعبان تعبان يا فيصل ..
فيصل : منصور أنا بديت وياك من أول المشوار .. من زاك اليوم اللي دخلت فيه المستشفى عشان تتخلص من السم الهاري اللي يسري في دمك .. وإتغلبنا على هذي المأساة وما اظن مشكلة مهند أكبر من المشكلة اللي تعانيها 
منصور : حياتي ما أبغيها لو ما سامحني .. عمري ما شفت إنسان برجولته يا فيصل .. أنا أبغي أشوفه أكلمه 
فيصل : إنته تخبلت عشان يثور ويذبحك 
منصور : لا يا فيصل إلا مهند رغم إني ما عرفته إلا في ذاك اليوم المشؤوم إلا إني أحس إنه ريال وأصيل .. وتصرفه كان شهم ونبيل .. يصدر من أي إنسان .. 
فيصل : إحنا صبرنا هذا الوقت كله ما بنصبر لين ما يرد مهند .. الله يهديك يا منصور هدي نفسك شوي .. 
منصور : أنا لازم أتصل فيها .. 
فيصل بإستغراب : منو هذي ؟؟؟
منصور : ما أسرع ما نسيت .. شهد أخت المرحوم زوجة مهند ..
فيصل : لا إلا هذا يا منصور إحنا نبغي نحل المشاكل مب نزيدها .. 
منصور : ما أقدر اصبر اكثر .. أبدا ما أقدر .. 
فيصل : منصور هدي أعصابك خلنا نروح نقد على البحر شوي .. 
منصور : على راحتك .. 
فيصل خذ نفس عميق وحرك السيارة .. 
رجع بذكرياته لاول يوم وصل فيه منصور للمستشفى .. كانت حالته فظيعة والسم منتشر في جسمه إنتشار مخيف .. كان خايف يعاللجه لأنه ممكن يكون شرس خاصة إنه كان يتذكر سلطان بإستمرار وصابته أزمة نفسية ..حاول معاه بكل الطرق لين ما وصل منصور لهذي الحاله اللي يشوفه يقول مستحيل هذا الإنسان كان يتعاطى مخدرات .. شكله تغير ويه صار كله نور .. إنسان ملتزم يخاف ربه مستحيل يفوت صلواته .. ولا النوافل اللي عليه .. هد أصحاب السوء .. وتعلم من المستشفى وايد أشياء .. واكتسب أروع أشياء في حياته .. كانت رحلة العلاج صعبه تذكر فيصل أول يوم .. لما كان منصور مع أبوه .. بعد ما طلع من السجن لأنه كان مفروض يتعالج .. 
استقبله فيصل بصدر رحب رغم الحاله المترديه اللي كان فيها الإبو وولده .. كان حاس بإنه أبو منصور خلاص بينفجر .. على طول يا في باله أول حوار مع منصور .. 
فيصل : منصور ممكن أسالك أسئله 
منصور: قوم عني لأفلعك بشيء على راسك .. 
فيصل : يا منصور لازم تعاوني عشان تتعالج 
منصور : ومنو قالك إني انا مريض ولا مختل عقليا خلوني بسير جسمي يعورني 
فيصل : من المخدرات اللي تتعاطاه 
منصور : اوووووه وبعدين نصايح ساير ونصايح راد .. خلوني في حالي يا بشر .. 
فيصل : يعني ما تبى تتعالج 
منصور : لا 
فيصل : ليش هو بكيفك 
منصور بإستهزاء : لا عيل بكيفك 
ابتسم فيصل ياما مر بمواقف تضحك وتحزن مع منصور.. أول واحد من اللي ساعدهم إنهم يتخطون مرحلة الخطر ويتعلق فيه بهذي الطريقة .. وصد يشوف منصور اللي حاط إيده على راسه والندم مقطعنه من كل صوب .. فيصل فرح لأنه هذا اللي كان يبغي يوصله .. فعلا منصور تغير ويحاول يصحح أكبر قدر من أخطاءه .. وألوهم غلطته مع المرحوم سلطان ودايما يلوم نفسه ..
في بيت بو محمد ..
الكل قاعد في الصالة وشهد معاهم .. ما عدا محمد اللي كان في الشركة .. 
أم محمد : شهد يا أمايه شخبار ريولج ألحين 
شهد بحزن : الحمدلله .. بس بعدني ما احس فيها ..
أبو محمد : شهد يابنتي بوديج المستشفى من باجر خلاص لين متى بتمين شذه 
شهد : لا أبويه وين تقدر توديني أنا بصبر شوي لين ما نسمع أخبار طيبة عن حمدان ..
أم حمدان بحزن : وإذا ما سمعنا يابنتي ؟؟!!
الكل نزل راسه ..إلا شهد ..
شهد : لا ياعمتي لا إن شاء الله حمدان بيرد بالسلامة ..
أم حمدان : إنتي بنتي ياشهد مثل ما حمدان ولدي وإني اخسر واحد أحسن مما أخسر اثنين
أم محمد : أصيلة يا أم حمدان الله يخليلج عيالج ويعافي حمدان يارب 
ميرة : الله يسمع منج يا عمتي آمين ..
أبو محمد : شهد يا بنتي بس ما بيضر إذا رحتي المستسفى تتعالجين 
شهد : أبويه صبرنا هذا الوقت كله ما بنصبر بعد شوي ..
ميرة : بس ياشهد كل ما رحتي المستشفى أسرع كل ما تعافيتي أسرع .. هذا اللي قالي ياه أخوج 
شهد : مب مشكلة أنا راضية ..
ميرة : مب عشان شيء بس على الأقل تفرحين قلب أمج وأبوج اللي مستهمين عليج 
أم حمدان : صدقتي ياميرة 
ميرة : وعشان مهند بعد يا حلوة ..
الكل ابتسم لشهد اللي حست بخجل بسيط .. وفي هذي اللحظة رن موبايلها وكانت رنة مهند 
أبو محمد : الطيب عند ذكره .. ولد حلال عطيني خلني أكلمه 
شهد كان خاطرها تكلم مهند أمس لما سكرت عنه كان متضايق .. بس ما حبت ترد أبوها وعطت التلفون حق ميرة عشان تعطيه حق أبوها ..
أبو محمد : ألو السلام عليكم ..
مهند : هلا والله بعمي وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أبو محمد : شحالك يا مهند ؟؟ طمني وينك مختفي ولا ناسي رقمي وما تعرف إلا رقم شهد .. 
مهند إنحرج : لا والله يا عمي ما عاش اللي ينساك .. بس كنت هاليومين تعبان شوي
أبو محمد تغيرت ملامحه : عسى ما شر يا ولدي ..
أم حمدان حطت إيدها على صدرها خافت يكون صار في ولدها شيء 
ميرة : هدي إمايه بعده ما قال شيء ..
أم حمدان : زايغة .. فؤادي ياكلني 
أم محمد : هدي ياأم حمدان خلينا نسمع

----------


## أسرار الليل

المكالمة)
مهند : لا عمي سلامتك تدري السفر وأشغاله 
أبو محمد : الحمدلله طمنتني .. وينك الحين عند حمدان .. 
مهند تلوم من عمه اليوم أبدا ما مر على حمدان : لا عقب خمس دقايق بروحله 
أبو محمد : وشو حاله ألحين 
مهند بحزن : مثل ما هو ياعمي ادعوله 
أبو محمد : الله يشفيه ويعافيه ..
مهند : آمين ..
أبو محمد : أقول يا مهند ياولدي .. 
مهند : آمر يا عمي ..
أبو محمد : ما يآمر عليك عدو بس كلم هذي أم راس يابس خلها تسمع الرمسه 
مهند ابتسم : أفا ليش يا عمي ماعاش اللي ما يسمع كلامك 
أبو محمد : وشهد شو ..
مهند : قولي شو سوت ..
أبو محمد : أفنعها يا ولدي تروح المستشفى .. أخاف إنكم تتأخرون وتهمل حالها ..
مهند : إن شاء الله يا عمي وأنا وصيت محمد ..
أبومحمد : بارك الله فيك ياولدي .. خذ هذي شهد وياك ..
ميرة تكلم شهد ..
ميرة : أقولج قوليله خله يدق حق محمد على الشركة يترياه 
شهد : إن شاء الله ..(تكلم مهند): ألو السلام عليكم ..
مهند : وعليكم السلام والرحمة شحالج غناتي ..
شهد بإبتسام : الحمدلله إنته شو أخبارك طمني ..
مهند : مثل ما أنا ..
شهد بشغف: وشوق ..
مهند : ههههه .. سافرت 
شهد : والله 
مهند : جنج مستانسة شوي ..
شهد في خاطرها : يمكن 
مهند : ليش سكتي ..
شهد : لا ولا شيء .. بس شو حالها ألحين 
مهند : لين قبل ما تركب الطيارة وهي تصيح والله قطعت قلبي قطعه قطعه .. بس ما تقطع مثل ما تقطع ذاك اليوم 
شهد تذكرت اليوم المشؤوم وتنهدت ..
مهند :سوري ما كنت أقصد 
شهد بسخرية : لا تتأسف مب إنته الغلطان ..
مهند : ردينا يا شهد ..
شهد : لا ماردينا ولا سرنا أصلا .. حط بالك على نفسك أنا بسكر ألحين 
مهند بعصبية : اووووف إنتي ليش ما تستحملين شيء ..
شهد بحزن : أنا ما أستحمل ؟؟!!
مهند : آسف شهد ما كان قصدي 
شهد تحاول تلطف الجو : كل المكالمة بتقول آسف وعقب بتقول خسرتيني .. 
مهند : هههه .. انزين وشو اخبار الأهل 
شهد : أختك مأذتني كل يوم تتصل وتسأل إذا اتصلت ولا لا .. وإذا قلتلها هيه تحتشر يا اخي كلمها ..
مهند : هههههه لازم أكلمها .. عشان تمر على شوق 
شهد : اها ..
مهند : والله لو كنتي بصحتج .. كنت قلتلج روحيلها 
شهد ما تدري ليش حست بإحساس غريب : وليش لا 
مهند بإستغراب : شو تقصدين ..
شهد : ليش ما أسير لها
مهند بخوف : لا 
شهد : ليش ارتبكت 
مهند : لا ولا شيء بس إنتي تعبانة ومب لازم تطلعين 
شهد : بس هالمرة عشان خاطرك .. وبسير ويا اسماء أختك 
مهند : شهد اسمعي الرمسه ولا تعصين أمري 
شهد : يصير خير .. مب شني طولت 
مهند : شو خلاص مليتي ..
شهد بحنية : والله يا مهند لو امل من الدنيا ما امل منك .. بس لو تسامحني (ودمعت عيونها)
مهند حس بضيق : خلاص اوكي حطي بالج على نفسج واسمعي كلام أبوج 
شهد : إن شاء الله مع السلامة .. ولا تنسى اتصل في محمد على المكتب
مهند بحزن : .. إن شاء الله ..مع السلامة ..
مهند حس إنه ما زالت الأمور متكهربه بينه وبين شهد مب قادر يستوعب مدى علاقتهم ياترى شو النهاية .. 
قام وبدل ملابسه عشان يمر على حمدان قبل ما وقت الزيارة يخلص ..
شهد بعد ما سكرت ما قدرت تمسك دموعها .. صدت على ميرة ..
شهد : عن إذنكم أنا بصعد حجرتي.. ميرة ازقري البشاكير خلهم يساعدوني 
أبو محمد : وين يا بنتي بعده وقت شو اللي ضيق بج 
شهد تحاول تتماسك : لا ولا شيء أبويه ..
أبو محمد حس بضيق بنتته بس ما حب يغصبها على شيء .. وأشر لميرة عشان تقوم تزقر البشاكير .. وفعلا اول ما وصلت شهد حجرتها .. طلعت كل اللي في قلبها على هيئة دموع هذا كل اللي تقدر تسويه .. 
نورة كانت قاعدة وياهم تحت بجسدها بس .. روحها وعقلها ما كانوا موجودين .. الكل حس فيها ..
أم حمدان : نورة يا بنتي شو فيج ؟؟
نورة : لا عمتي ولا شيء
أبو محمد : هيه والله يا بنتي شو فيج ضعفانة وحالتج حاله 
أم محمد : والله ما تاكل شيء يا مبارك كلمها .. قولها شيء ..
أبو محمد : ليش يابنتي .؟؟؟
نورة : صدقوني ما فيني شيء .. 
ميرة بنبرة حادة : وشو الدليل .. 
نورة تحاول تبتسم : اطلبي وشوفي ..
ميرة : بصراحة أبغي أشرب أحلى عصير من أحلى مرت اخو في العالم .. 
الكل سكت واستغرب من ميرة .. لكن هي كانت تعرف شو تسوي .. خلاص هذا البيت لازم ينسى الألم شوي .. 
ميرة في خاطرها : والله أفديكم بروحي وحمدان أول واحد بس هم وزعل لا .. 
زاد الإصرار اللي في خاطرها .. وكان خاطرها تعرف شو في شهد لأنها تقدر على نورة لكن شهد صعب شوي ..بس بعد ما بتفقد الامل .. وإن شاء الله كل شيء يتصلح قبل هي ما تدخل ..
نورة قامت تلبي طلب مرت أخوها .. ابتسمت من قلبها .. حست براحة قوية .. ما تدري ليش ؟؟بس المهم هالمرة قدرت تطلع الإبتسامة من قلبها 

أعلن كابتن الطيارة عن وصول الطائرة بحمدلله إلا أرض الوطن الغالي وعلى أرض أبو ظبي تحديدا .. 
شوق كانت عيونها برع .. تشوف انوار بوظبي .. ودموعها تنزل على خدها بسلام .. خلاص قرب فرقها من حبيب قلبها أخوها سيف .. وشو المصير ياترى .؟؟؟!! هذا اول وآخر سؤال سالته نفسها قبل ما تنزل من الطيارة .؟؟؟ 

بس أنا بقولكم إنه القدر مخبي لشوق وايد أشياء بتعرفونها في الجزء الياي ..
واسمحوووولي .. 
تحياتي ..



الجزء الثامن والعشرون .. 
مر يوم كامل بهدوء ودموع حارة تنزل من عيون شوق ..انتهى كل شيء قبلت سيف على جبينه قبل ما ياخذونه .. دعتله من قلبها .. ويلست تعيد كل ذكرى حلوة مع أخوها والحريم من حوليها يعزونها .. ويشفقون على وحدتها .. عمتها كانت موجودة وبصعوبة يتها .. وقررت تم عندها .. شوق كانت في عالم ثاني بعيد عن الكل .. حتى محد يسمع صوتها .. 
منى مرت سالم كانت وياها من وصلوا وسالم كان مع الريايل لما راحوا يدفنون سيف .. حاولو هم الإثنين إنهم يساعدون شوق بأقصى حد ممكن .. وطبعا شوق قالت حق منى عن مايد ولد عمتها .. واللي بدورها خبرت ريلها .. وطلب رقمه عشان يقوله عن الخبر .. 
اليوم الثالث الصبح .. في بيت المرحوم سيف شوق كانت قاعدة ويا عمتها في الصالة ..
أم مايد بصعوبه : شوق أماية عطيني قلاص ماي ..
شوق : إن شاء الله .. 
قامت وتناولت الماي وسقت عمتها لأنها ما تروم وأصلا في خدامه تلبي كل طلباتها بس حبت إنه بنت أخوها تسقيها الماي ..
أم مايد : يزاج الله خير يابنتي .. أمايه شوق ..
شوق : آمري عموه ..
أم مايد : قلتوا حق مايد يا بنتي ..
شوق : عموه أنا تدرين بي ما اقدر أتصل به .. 
أم مايد : وأنا ما أعرف رقمه هو اللي يتصل بي دوم ..
شوق : أنا دورت الرقم وحصلته وعطيته حق منى مرت سالم اللي رديت وياهم من بلجيكا (وبدت تصيح بهدوء )
أم مايد: والله ناس أجاويد ما في مثلهم 
شوق تمسح دموعها : صدقتي عموه .. 
أم مايد : وقالولج بيتصلون ..؟؟؟
شوق : هيه عموه .. 
أم مايد : يزاهم الله خير .. 
شوق : آميــــــــن .. عموه تبين شيء بصعد حجرتي .. 
أم مايد : لا تتأخرين بيون الحريم بعد شوي ..
شوق : إن شاء الله..
صعدت بخظى ثقيله .. كلها هم وحزن .. دخلت غرفتها خذت نفس عميق .. شافت نفسها في المنظرة الهالات السوداء غطت عيونها .. ويهها ذبل ما عادت البنت صاحبة الإبتسامة العذبة والمشرقة .. من وصلت ما حاولت تكلم حد من ربعها .. أصلا هي ما عندها غير صديق واحد وراح .. أخوها كان بالنسبة لها كل شيء .. ما فكرت في يوم إنها ممكن تفقده .. غلطانة لأنها ما حاولت تكون إلا مع شخص واحد .. وألحين بعد ما راح عنها هذا الشخص بدون وداع حتى .. خلاها غرقانة في بحور كلها ألم وشقى غير معروف لين متى بيلازمها .. 
يلست على الشبرية وفتحت الدرج ..طلعت دفتر صغير .. وقررت تفضي شيء من السيل المندفع فيه ..
((أخترتك أنت وحدك من بين جميع الناس .. فتحت مقلتي الصغيرتين على هذه الدنيا لأراك .. رسمت لي خيوط الحب والحنان جعلتني لا أعشق غيرك .. أهديتني قلبك .. ومنحتني الدنيا بما رحبت .. يسرت لي دروب الأحلام .. أعطيتني ما فوق السحاب .. وأخذت بيدي إلى أعالي الجبال .. وتسابقنا على شواطئ البحار .. وبنينا معا أجمل قلعة بالطين وعشنا فيها بسلام .. أحببت بشغف وجنون .. عشقت ترابك الذي تمشي عليه ..وابتسامتك التي تجعلني املك الدنيا بما فيها .. أخي لاأظن أن هناك من يحبك مثل ما احبك .. واليوم تتركني في دوامة الحياة وحيدة .. أنت الجاني وأنا المجني عليه جعلتني اتعلق بك حتى الجنون وأنسى أن الدنيا قد أحتوت على بشر كثيرين .. ولكن الآن لاينفع أي شيء .. فقد ذهبت .. ولن تعود .. )
وحطت عنوان خاطرتها (أنت الجاني) 
حست بدموعها تسري بغزارة تبغي تكتب أكثر بس ما تقدر .. دخلت الدفتر مكانه وطلعت شيء عزيز على قلبها .. ألبوم الصور .. 
فتحته وبدت تشوفه .. هذا الألبوم فيه صورها من هي صغيرة .. وآخر صورة فيه صورتها وهي بلبس التخرج من الثانوية العامة .. 
الالبوم كبير .. وفيه صور اخوها سيف .. صور الغالي .. تمت تشوفهم بشغف وكأنها أول مرة تشوفهم .. تبتسم بحنية لما تشوق إبتسامة اخوها وكأنه موجود معاها في كل لحظة .. شافت كل اللحظات الحلوة في عيون اخوها .. وكله ولا صورة تخرجه وهي واقفه عنداله كانت ذاك اليوم تحس بفخر كبير .. جلبت الالبوم وشافت صورها مع صديقاتها .. صور وايد .. فعلا ما باقي منهم إلى الصور وورقة في نهاية الالبوم فيها بعض اسماؤهم وأرقامهم بدت تجلب وتشوف ربعها .. لفتت نظرها صورة تحبها وايد .. صورة تصورتها مع ربعها اللي كانوا في ثالث ثانوي لما هي كانت في ثاني ثانوي .. كان عقلها اكبر من سنها بوايد وما كانت تصادق إلى الكبار .. عشان شيء ربعها اللي في سنها قلة تمت تشوف الصورة بصفاء نابع من قلبها .. كلهم كانت تكلمهم .. وعندها أرقامهم .. وبدت تشوف وحدة وحدة .. 
هذي سعاد واللي عندالها شهد والثانية ثريا .. واللي يالسة جدامهم نادية وهي لاويه على أسماء واللي مطلعة لسانها فواغي .. 
كانوا هذيل شلة وحدة وهي تحبهم لانهم دايما مع بعض وحبوبات لابعد الحدود .. حتى لما راحوا حالتها النفسية تغيرت لانها ما تحب اللي في سنها وحركاتهم اللي أبدا ما كانت تقتنع فيها .. ومن بعد ما طلعوا من المدرسة قل اتصالها مع هذي الشلة .. وألحين صار شبه منقطع لأنه ثنتين عرسوا والثلاثة إنقطعت اخبارهم عنها .. هي كانت تعرفهم وهي في اول ثانوي واستمرت معاهم سنتين والكل يستغرب وجودها مع هذي الشلة حتى المدرسات .. كونها أصغر منهم .. لكنها فعلا قضت أحلى أيام عمرها معاهم .. الله يهنيكم يارب .. 
سكرت الألبوم .. طاحت على الشبرية وغمضت عيونها ..حست بروح سيف معاها .. ترحمت عليه في قلبها وقامت تنزل تشوف عمتها .. 
في بلجيكا كان مهند يالس في المستشفى عند حمدان من راحت شوق وهو يي المستشفى من الصبح ..صدق في هذيج الايام ما كان يمر عليه إلا شوي ..
رن تلفونه في هذي اللحظة .. 
مهند : هلا والله شحالك الغالي ..
سالم : الناس تسلم أول .. عنبوه تبقي تقص علي بكلمتين حلوات 
مهند : ههههه .. السلام عليكم .. 
سالم : وعليكم .. يعني إذا أنا ما اتصلت ما بتتصل 
مهند : لا والله ياسالم بس حمدان 
سالم : الله يعينه بس بعد لا تتعلث بحمدان تراه في غيبوبه 
مهند : صح هو في غيبوبه بس لازم ما اخليه بروحه لحظة وحدة 
سالم : الله يجزيك الخير يا مهند .. 
مهند : طمني ياسالم شو أخبار شوق .. 
سالم : والله الحمدلله منى دوم وياها .. وعمتها بعد يالسة عندها في البيت .. زين ياريال إنك ما تسرعت ذاك اليوم ..
مهند يتنهد : تدري يا أخوي كنت داخل عندها وأنا معزم أقولها اللي قلتلك ياه في الليل .. وقبل ما ابدا اتصلت شهد ..
سالم : سبحان الله .. 
مهند : وفجأة حسيت إني مب قادر أقول شيء لساني انربط وحسيت إني بجرح عمري إذا نفذت اللي في راسي ..
سالم : أصلا قرارك كان سريع وغلط والله ستر إنك ما قلت حق شوق ولا لمحتلها .. بس أنا بسألك شو خلاك تسوي شي ..
مهند : تبغي الصدق .. كنت حاس بالشفقة تجاهها لا أكثر .. وقراري إني أتزوجها .. كان الهدف منه إني استر على إنسانة طيبة مالها أحد في الدنيا بعد أخوها .. وأصلا ما خذت هذا القرار إلا يوم وصلتوا فالليل وكل شيء انتهى لما رن التلفون .. 
سالم : لو كان فيه الخير كان استوى بس الله مب رايد .. 
مهند : الله يوفقها إن شاء الله .. بس صدق غامظتني ولازم اسويلها شيء .. 
سالم : بس تدري إنه عندها ولد عمة 
مهند بتعجب : قول والله ؟؟!!!!!!!
سالم : والله العظيم منى قالتلي .. 
مهند : بس هي ما قالتلي .. 
سالم : الله يهديك يامهند وإنته منو عشان تقولك .. 
مهند : كان لازم تقولي عشان ما أتكفل بكل الإجراءات 
سالم : يعني إنته مستخسر فيها اللي سويته 
مهند : لا ما أقصد .. بس 
سالم : لا تيلس تبسبس السالفة ومافيها .. إنه عايش في أمريكا .. للدراسة وما يرد البلاد إلا نادرا .. ويتواصل مع أمه بالتلفون وهو أصلا متزوج وماخذ وحدة أمريكية .. 
مهند : ما اصدق .. شي عجيب 
سالم : لا صدق .. 
مهند : وخذت رقمه 
سالم : أكيد خذته ومن أمس الرقم عندي وكل ما أتصل محد يرد علي .. 
مهند : حاول مرة ثانية .. 
سالم : أنا قلت بتصل فيه اليوم فالليل يمكن أحصله .. 
مهند : عرفت إسمه ؟؟
سالم : هيه نعم .. أسمه الله يسلمك .. مايد علي .. 
مهند: والله غريبة كيف بعد عايش في أمريكا ومخلي امه هني الله يهديه 
سالم : ما تدري بعد .. هذي ظروف الدراسة .. 
منهد : الله يعين المهم وصل سلامي لها .. بخليك ألحين الفاتورة ما بدفعها 
سالم : هههههههه أونك تحاتيني .. 
مهند : لا بس مليت منك .. ههههههه 
سالم : أنا أراويك يامهندو 
مهند : شو بعد مهندو أصغر عيالك أنا .. 
سالم : هي نعم .. 
مهند : انزين اجلب ويهك تراك ما تنعطى ويه .. 
سالم : ههههههههه .. يالله مع السلامة .. 
مهند : مع السلامة .. 
في غرفة شهد .. كانت نورة وميرة عندها .. ويسولفون مع بعض .. 
ميرة : أقولكم شو رايكم نطلع من زمان ما طلعنا .. 
شهد : الله يهداج ياميرة وين نسير .. 
ميرة : أي مكان ياشهد والله حرام اليلسة شي في البيت .. صدق ملل ..ولا شو رايج يانورة 
نورة : ما أدري ياميرة بس صدق وين بنسير .. 
ميرة : شو رايكم اليوم فالليل نسير نتمشى على الكرنيش .. 
شهد : البحر .. هي والله صدق خاطري أسير البحر من زمان .. 
نورة : فكرة مقبوله 
ميرة : خلاص عيل أنا بدق حق محمد وبخبره .. 
شهد : بس محمد يادوب يرد من الشركة يتغدى ويرتاح ويرد يسير ..
ميرة : مب مشكلة إذا حرم الإستاز محمد وخواته المصونات محتاجين شيء .. لازم وغصبن عنه ياخذ إجازة .. 
شهد + نورة : ههههههه قوية مانروم عليج .. يالله راوينا شطارتج .. 
ميرة : بتشوفون .. وين موبايلي ؟؟ 
نورة : اظن خليتيه تحت في الصالة يوم كنا نتغدى .. 
ميرة : شهود عطيني موبايلج بتصل به .. 
شهد : خذي .. بس لا تخلصين رصيدي .. 
ميرة : هيه طبعا عشان تكلمين السلطات العليا 
نورة : ههههههه والله إنج حركات ياميرو 
ميرة : احترمي عمرج شو ميرو بعد بنات آخر زمن .. 
شهد +نورة : هههههههه 
ميرة : اسكتوا أبغي اكلم ريلي .. 
شهد : انزين رمسيه ما بناكله .. 
ميرة اتصلت في محمد وحطته على الإسبيكر .. 
وهو كان يالس في المكتب يخلص بعض الأوراق المهمه للشركة شاف أسم أخته على الشاشة ابتسم وتفداها في خاطره ورد عليها .. 
محمد : هلا والله هلا بالغلا كله هلا ببعد طوافي أختي حبيبتي يا أغلى وحدة بعد أمايه .. هلابشهد بصاحبة الويه البشوش .. طلباتج أوامر تفضلي سمعيني صوتج الحلو مب صوت أم دويس ..صوت ميرو بنت عمج والله عيفتني حياتي .. 
شهد ونورة كانوا ناقعين من الضحك وميرة ويهها محمر من القفطة .. 
شهد حبت تقهر ميرة شوي من باب السوالف .. ورمست 
شهد : هلا والله بأخوي هلا بحبيبي .. هلا ببعد طوافي كلهم .. شحالك الغالي 
محمد : بخير دامج بخير .. بس ليش صوتج بعيد شي 
شهد : لا ماشي
محمد بجدية : شهد اتكلمي فيج شيء

----------


## أسرار الليل

شهد : لا والله يا محمد صدق مافيني شيء 
محمد : أمايه نورة ميرة عمتي قولي حد فيه شيء 
شهد تبتسم : فديت قلبك الل ماينسى حد يا محمد .. بس حبيت أسال عليك وأطلب طلب 
محمد : أفا .. عادتج ميرو بالطلبات 
نورة وشهد يضحكون .. 
شهد : لا عاد أنا غير .. مب مثل ميرة 
محمد : أكيد .. إنتي طلباتج كلها اوامر .. هي طلباتها كلها خرطي .. ههه
شهد : هههههههههه الله يعينك يامحمد 
محمد بتعجب : ليش ؟؟؟!!!!!
شهد : لا شيء في نفسي .. 
محمد : انزين آمري شو طلباتج .. 
شهد : والله بغينا نطلع ضايجين 
محمد فرح عشان أخته : والله من عيوني ما طلبتي وين تبين تسيرين آمري 
شهد : بنسير البحر .. 
محمد : آه البحر .. آخر مرة رحت كانت ..(وسكت .. تذكر طلعته مع ميرة)
شهد : شو 
محمد : لا ولا شيء .. خلاص إن شاء الله عقب صلاة العشا بمر عليكم .. قولي حق نواري شان بتسير ويانا .. 
شهد : وميرة .. 
محمد بسوالف : أقولج أم دويس تقوليلي تسير ويانا .. لا لا ترى بغير راي .. 
شهد : لا لا خلاص لا تغير رايك ولا شيء .. مب قايلتلها 
محمد : اوكي باي .. عندي شغل ألحين 
شهد : ههههههه .. وإذا سألتني وين بتطلعون ؟؟ شو أقولها ؟؟
محمد : المستشفى 
شهد : لالا ما بجذب ما فيني ..
محمد : خلاص قوليلها ما يخصج .. 
شهد : هههههههه .. أوكي مع السلامة 
محمد : شو فيج تضحكين .. 
شهد : لا ولا شيء بس غامظني 
محمد : منو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شهد : لا ولا حد .. مع السلامة 
محمد : مع السلامة .. 
نورة عاد كانت ميتة من الضحك على ميرة اللي يالسة على نار من اللي سمعته .. صدق ماصخ وسخيف بس هي تعرف تأدبه .. 
شهد : ههههههه ميرو عاد ألحين السموحة بنطلع أنا ونورو وبنخليج 
ميرة : انزين ما عليه أنا براويكن شو بسوي بخوكن هذا الماصخ .. يتحسب دمه خفيف وهو أثقل من العسل 
نورة : ههههههه حتى التشبيهات حلوة .. ما تقدرين تقولين تشبيهات مب حلوة 
ميرة : هه ما تضحكين خلاص مب أثقل من العسل أثقل من الجلسرين 
شهد : ههههههههههه أونج تعرفين الجلسرين ..
نورة : لاتذكروني بالكيماء .. الله يخليكم 
ميرة : هههههه إنتي شو تحبين تتذكرين من المدرسة الله يخليج .. 
نورة : هههههههه ولا شيء .. 
ميرة : بس اصبروا هذا ويهي إن طلعتوا .. ما اكون ميرة بنت حميد 
شهد : لا لا دخيلج حبيبتي مرت اخويه 
ميرة : انا براويه مسود الويه .. 
محمد في الشركة اول ما سكر عن شهد كان مستانس وأخيرا قررت تطلع .. وتذكر غناة روحه أم مبارك وقرر يتصل فيها ويقولها ويفكر في خاطره (أخ يا ميرو لو تدرين شو قايل عنج جدام شهود والله لتموتين ..هههههههههه فديت روحج )
.. دق على موبايلها .. ومبارك كان في الصالة ركض عند التلفون .. ورد على أبوه 
محمد : ألو 
مبارك : ألو .. بابا وينك ؟؟ 
محمد : هلا بروك .. 
مبارك : بابا شو بعد بروك .. أنا أسمي مبارك شيخ الريايل ..
محمد : ههههههههه انزين يا شيخ الريايل عطني امك .. 
مبارك : صبر بزقرها .. 
مبارك صعد يدور أمه .. ماماه ماماه ماماه 
(في غرفة شهد )
شهد : فديته بروك وفديت حسه .. قومي شوفي ولدج شو يبغي 
ميرة : لا علميني بعد 
نورة : ههههههه ميرو خففي شوي ما صار شيء الريال ويحب خواته شو يسوي .. 
ميرة : نورو لا تقهريني زيادة تراني مب ناقصة .. 
وتصرخ بصوت عالي على مبارك : تعال ماما أنا هني غي حجرة خالوا شهد .. 
دخل مبارك وفي إيده الموابايل .. فره في حضن امه وركض على عمته شهد وطاح في حضنها 
مبارك : أحبج موووووووت عموه ثهووووووود 
شهد : إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .. لين متى بتم ثهود 
مبارك يبوس عمته على خدها .. 
ميرة تسوي عمرها زعلانة : وأنا .. 
مبارك : إنتي كلمي أبو شيخ الريايل .. 
ميرة : بروك منو على التلفون .. 
مبارك : بابا .. حبيبي 
نورة ضحكت وشهد نفس الشيء .. 
نورة بصوت واطي : ميرو حطي على الإسبيكر .. 
ميرة : لا ما ابا وما برد عليه أصلا .. 
نورة : دقيق بنسمع شو يبا .. 
ميرة بتافف : إنزين 
وحطته على الإسبيكر .. 
ميرة : ألو نعم محمد ..
محمد : نعم الله عليج هلا والله بناعم صوت شحالج غناتي .. 
ميرة من ورا نفس : زينه 
محمد : حياتي شو فيج 
ميرة : ولا شيء .. 
محمد : متأكدة ..
ميرة : هيه 100%
محمد : انزين عندي لج مفآجأة .. 
ميرة : مشكور أنا مشغولة اليوم 
محمد: انزين اسمعيني .. 
ميرة : نعم تفضل قول 
(وعاد نورة وشهد متخبلين من الضحك على اخوهم ومرته وفي نفس الوقت يدعولهم الله يوفقهم )
محمد : اسمعي شو رايج اليوم نطلع ..
ميرة : لا مشكور ما اروم 
محمد : اوووووه عاد اصبري شوي .. اسمعي توه شهد اتصلت بي وتبى تطلع وأنا استانست من خاطري .. وقلت بهذي المناسبة خلنا نطلع كلنا مع بعض ..وعقب ما نتمشى على البحر بردهم البيت وبنروح نتعشى في أحلى مطعم تبينه أنا وإنتي وبس .. 
ميرة : ما أبى .. 
محمد : ميرة شو فيج .. 
ميرة : قلتلك ما فيني شيء .. وما ابى أطلع وتبى تطلع ويا خواتك بروحك كيفك أنا هب طالعة .. وعلى فكرة بقوم اغدي مبارك وأتغدى وياه .. وبنخمد عقب ما بترياك راسي يعورني .. 
محمد حس إنه مرته مب طبيعيه : وإذا قلتلج بيس الحين وبتغدى وياج وويا مبارك .. 
ميرة : تغدى وياه بروحك هونت ما ابغي غدا .. محمد لازم أسكر .. مع السلامة .. 
محمد : لحظة .. 
ميرة : نعم ..
محمد : لا ترقدين أنا ألحين ياي .. 
ميرة : كيفك ما يهمني باي 
محمد : مع السلامة ..
شهد : ميرو ليشس سويتي شي .. 
ميرة : اصبري بعدج ما شفتي شيء ..
نورة : صدق إن كيدهن عظيم .. 
شهد :بس صدق لازم نطلع .. 
ميرة : انا قلت لا يعني لا .. واعذروني قايمة عنكم 
وطلعت وخذت مبارك وياها .. 
شهد : نورة معقولة تكون زعلت 
نورة : هههههههه إلا محمد وميرة ما يعرفون الزعل 
شهد يا على بالها مهند : الله يحفظهم يارب .. يعني بنطلع اليوم 
نورة : إن شاء الله .. المهم أنا بنزل اشوف امايه وعموه تبين شيء 
شهد : لا سلامتج بس خلي البشاكير يون يساعدوني عشان أنزل 
نورة : ألحين ..
شهد : لالا وقت الغدى أبغي أيلس وياكم اليوم 
نورة : إن شاء الله .. 
وطلعت نورة من الحجرة .. 
في هذي اللحظة .. في مكان بعيد عن بيت بو محمد .. 
دخلت بسرعة الغرفة ووتلهث من كثر التعب والخوف .. وتحاول تتكلم بسرعة ..
النيرس : دكتور .. 
الدكتور : نعم .. 
النيرس : المريض المصاب بالقلب وعى من غيبوبته قبل قليل .. 
قام الدكتور بذعر : هل وعى تماما
النيرس : لا فقط استدليت على ذلك بالأجهزة .. وحرك يديه لكنه لم يفتح عينيه 
الدكتور : إستدعي الدكتور فرانك وإلحقي بي في الحال إلا عند المريض .. هل قريبه موجود معه 
النيرس : لا فقد غادر قبل دقائق .. 
الدكتور : الإجراءات كلها منتهية أليش كذلك 
النيرس : بلى .. 
الدكتور : إذا أسرعي
النيرس : حاظر يا دكتور .. 
طلع الدكتور من الغرفة .. وتوجه بسرعة لغرفة حمدان .. 


ياترى .. شو اللي بيصير في حمدان ؟؟؟ ووين مختفي منصور هذي المرة ؟؟ وشو اللي ينتظر شوق ؟؟؟ ومحمد المسكين شو بيسوي مع أم الدويس هههههه ميرو ؟؟؟
ومهند وشهد .. وين نهايتهم .!!؟؟؟؟؟؟
بعض الأجوبه بنلقاها في الجزء الياي ..

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*يسلموووووووووووو على القصة الحلوووووة مرة* 
*تحيااااااتي*

----------


## fatemah

هلا اسرار حطي الحين بعد جزئين 

واذا قريتهم اقولش تحطي بدالهم هههههههههههههه امر


تحياتي

----------

